# Over 50's Ladies - Part 1



## morganna

*Hello Everyone,*

*I was wondering if there are any ladies on this site who know of any clinics that offer DE to women over 50?*

*I would really appreciate any information and help.*

*Many thanks.*

*Morganna.*


----------



## Rowan22

Hello Morgana,

I should be cycling with LWC soon (on the waiting list) and I will be 50 in a few weeks. So far, they've made no objections, though I do need to get a letter from my GP to say I'm reasonably healthy. 

Good luck!

Rowanx


----------



## morganna

Hello Rowan

Where is LWC?

can you tell me about costs and waiting list?

I would need DE.

I am single.

Best regards.

Morganna.


----------



## Rowan22

Hi Morgana,

LWC is London Women's Clinic in Harley St. We chose it because we liked it at the initial consultation, basically and we didn't want to go abroad. Also, it's one of the few clinics in this country that will accept women after about 46/47.
We were quoted a wait of six to nine months but told that this can vary. Unfortunately, my fiftieth birthday arrives in that time but this didn't seem to be a problem. Fees for a cycle were about £6000 with some additions. I'll look up the exact figure. 
I liked the atmosphere. It's less obviously hi tech than some places and this suited me. I am nervous and already very anxious about this process, so I do need to feel comfortable with the building and the medical professionals who will be treating me. It has a website. 
There's lot of info on the donor egg board about other clinics and how people chose their clinic and came to terms with the whole idea of having to have donor eggs. I haven't quite got there yet but after six years of ttc and nothing happening except the odd blip, I've had to accept that egg quality is possibly the reason. It's hard to come to terms with this and I wish you all the best with it. 
Rowanx

Edited to add: by 'less hi tech' I didn't mean the labs, of course, which we didn't see. But the reception area and the waiting room are welcoming and friendly and it's an old house, which I liked.


----------



## morganna

Thank you Rowan.
It's rather expensive for me.  So i am looking into pedios in cyprus becuase they offer 6 tries at donor egg over 2 years for the same price as one try at  LWC . If money was not an issue i would try LWC.

Pedios has a high success rate, 59-64%.

They have no age limit.
And i will at least have a holiday each time i go!

Best of luck to you!

Morganna xx


----------



## Sarana37

Just to let you know that I got pregnant (my first ever pregnancy too) on first try with DE at LWC, and had a beautiful baby boy 8 weeks ago. I do realise how incredibly lucky I am/was. Am over 50 too. If you want more details, then PM me. I was very happy with all the treatment at LWC,


Sarana


----------



## Rowan22

Congratulations, Sarana! That's great news!
As for me, I'm seriously wondering whether I will ever have a child and whether it's time to say enough's enough. I shall be 50 next week and obviously I'm dreading it but I suppose it is the logical time to stop hoping and dreaming. 
We are still booked in for treatment but the waiting list is about six months at the moment and I'm having to hassle my surgery to get some bloods done. Half the doctors keep going on about complications like pre-eclampsia, which is very helpful! To be fair, though, one is being supportive and I hope to get him to write the necessary letter confirming that I'm fit enough (if only just) to get pregnant. 
Enjoy your little boy!

Rowanx


----------



## orangeblossom

Hi 

Partner a bit younger, got together later in my life, would both love to have a child - had one pregnancy at 44 but m/c at three months, one attempt with donor eggs which didn't work, going to try again next week. Just now feeing a lot of self doubt. Wonder if anyone else in similar situation??


----------



## yazz

Hi Hun didn't want to read and run I'm not the same age as you but it doesn't matter what age you are we all have self doubts and worries, I'm 40 in 2 wks and embarking on 4th round of Ivf with own eggs and have a Amh level of 1.7 as your going with donor eggs (much younger ones too then my old buggers)    You have a good chance of conceiving, I've also learnt since I started the Ivf process do not listen to anybody else listen to your heart, and certainly don't get stressed, I    You get your long for desired little one 


Yazz xx


----------



## Courgette

*Orangeblossom* ... go for it!! I wish you all the very best  It worked for me on my 2nd attempt with donor eggs and I have just had my 49th birthday! And I know there are lots of others on here too 

meeps x


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi Orangeblossom,

I agree with Meeps and Yazz, go for it! 

We were lucky that it happened first time for us and I am now 22 weeks pregnant. You have a very good chance of it working for you. You must go with your heart, it's you and your partners life, no one elses and I wish you all the very best.

LPxx


----------



## Rowan22

Hi Orangeblossom,

I'm exactly in the same position (50th last month) and thinking exactly the same thoughts! We've been trying for six years, too!
I'm even wondering if my ageing body will ever be able to do this thing and should we consider surrogacy but we're booked in for one try with donor eggs. 
I guess all we can do is give it a try!  
The very best of luck!

Rowanxx


----------



## Miss Pettigrew

Hi all


I am really interested in this thread. I'm also 50 and have also been thinking about ttc with donor eggs. My husband is slightly younger (47) and we met when I was 42. I conceived naturally age 43, 45 and 47 - miscarried each time at around 10 weeks. We both have busy jobs an I have spent the last 3 years looking after my dying mother. So we have kept putting off the decision. Now I am wondering it is now or never, but also -  is this crazy? too late? another recipe for disappointment? I also thought that most clinics won't take people over 50? We made some initial inquiries with Barcelona IVF but I think their cutoff is 49.  If anyone has any words of advice, or has names of clinics that takes women 50+  I would love to hear from you!


Thanks - Miss Pettigrew


----------



## yazz

Hi miss petitgrew I really can't help on clinics I'm sure if you go through the boards there will be some that can direct you to the right place, what i want to say is do not give up on your dream just because of age anything is possible and the desire to be a mum is so strong, you will find so much info and advice on here, I have, and I haven't always posted but have lurked around for a number of years, this site is invaluable... I hope you get your hearts desire 


Yazz xxx


----------



## Miss Pettigrew

Dear Yazz


This is the first time I've checked the noticeboards since posting that message. I was surprised and touched that someone actually bothered to answer! Thanks for your kind words. It's all so daunting and I have days where it just feels impossible, but reading peoples' messages has been encouraging. I feel like I've been waiting so patiently for it to 'be my turn' and it just hasn't happened. I know that if I want it to happen I'll have to actually do something about it. Now or never ... thanks again for taking the time to write such kind words. Really appreciated (particularly on a very wet and miserable day!) XXX Miss Pettigrew.

PS - I wanted to also wish you good luck with your ivf no 4. I really hope it works out for you!!! xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone I think we need to start the over 50's thread 
Miss P I think you should go for it I had 1 cycle of DEIVF and it did not work so backed it up asap for another and I had my dd 8 weeks before my 50th birthday I have just had another cycle at the genenis hospital in athens and I am 7 weeks pg so will be 51 when this one is born. The popular place for ppl from the uk is serum have a look at the serum thread as greece helps till your 50th year. Other wise the ukraine and cezch rep have no age limmits I think and russia. I am in australia so the travel was worth it for me 2 out of 3 is pretty good odds for an old girl. 
Good luck everyone     malabar


----------



## Helen3

Hello everyone,
I'm recognising a lot of names on this thread which i've only just found. As you can see from my signature we tried for about a decade (with a few years off) until we were successful on our 2nd attempt at DEIVF with immunes treatment. Our child is expected just before or just after my 50th birthday! I'm not having the best of pregnancies (nausea for 12 weeks now) but it will all be worth it! Am 19 wks pg this weekend.
Good luck everyone & only you can know how long you can keep trying (I was going to try for another year)
x


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi Helen3,

Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy!

I hope your nausea subsides very soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy, it will definately be worth it!!

All the best, 

LPxx


----------



## nvb

One of my friends had a fresh cycle of DE and got a BFN and has just done an unmedicated FET cycle and got her BFP today. She is 48 in March.


----------



## Sarana37

Dear Orangeblossom,


I was several years over 50 conceiving my (first) baby, on first attempt DEIVF. He's now sleeping peacefully on my lap, born just 12 weeks ago   

I realise I was very lucky, especially to get a BFP on 1 attempt. Anyway, it's fantastic to be a mum at last, and - it's not too old! If anything, it's great to have been through so much already in life, and I am SO ready for this new challenge. Also amazed to be exclusively breastfeeding him - amazed it was possible. Also amazed how much support I have received, where I thought people may by shocked...


So, go for it - I wish you all the very best of luck with your treatment!


Sarana


----------



## Sarana37

hi Rowan 22


I'm just wondering how you're getting on with your treatment? Anything happening for you?


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## malabar girl

HI Sarana glad to hear things are going well. My lo is 11 months today and I am pg again 7.3 weeks and 1st scan on the 20th.
good luck and age is only a number.


----------



## lilylindy

Hi,
I am 50 and 5 months. My partner and i have decided to go to a clinic in greece or cyprus depending on a chat  with fetility specialist because his SA came back with not good results.
hopefully with IVF, ICSI, DE

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE HERE


----------



## Mish3434

A new area for all our lovely over 50 ladies, wishing you all lots of love and babydust on your journey's




      


Shelley xx


----------



## malabar girl

BIG THANKYOU Shelley I believe we have started a trend and It give all those young ladies hope if us oldies can have babies then never give up Love malabar


----------



## Rowan22

Hi Sarana,

We've hit yet another snag, as you'll see in the thread I started. I can quite understand that the clinics feel they need this medical reassurance but I am very angry with my own surgery for refusing to provide it. We've had all the blood tests done, now this. What was the point of them offering to do the bloods if they  can't or won't provide this letter?! I know I'm not very healthy, as I have two chronic conditions but these are not my fault and according to one doctor I spoke to, they shouldn't mean I can't support a pregnancy. However, now push has come to shove, no one is prepared to write this down. I still feel it's up to me if I want to take the risk, no one else. 

Great thread, by the way and encouraging to see there are so many of us ladies past a certain age and not prepared to give up just yet!  

Rowanxxx


----------



## HEC

Hello everyone
I've not posted on this part of the site before but it seems like it might give me a boost when I have the middle of the night worries and doubts! We are both over 50, been married to each other for 8 years and have grown up children from our previous marriages. We desperately wanted a child together and went through all the adoption nightmare to no avail as we're too old in their eyes. I had a hysterectomy 25 years ago so we thought we had no chance of one of our own but we investigated surrogacy with an egg donor... and we are now at the stage of waiting for the IVF next week...
I'm sure many people will feel we should be happy to have the 'children' we already have from our previous marriages and many will not be comfortable with the idea of surrogacy, and many will think we are far too old, but it feels right for us. Our children are supportive (to different degrees), and one of our daughters and son in law have offered to be guardians if we are successful and if anything happened to us. What has surprised us is how supportive and enthusiastic our close friends the same age and older than us are, especially our dearest friends who have never been able to have children themselves. Their view is 'Go for it!' So we are! If we are unsuccessful, it might still be an 'on our deathbed' regret but at least we'll have tried. 
Good luck to everyone .
H (IP who feels younger and fitter now than 15 years' ago)


----------



## E-v-a

Hi you 50+ ladies
I want to wish you all the best of luck. It is so difficult to go through this proces and the older you get, the more difficult it becomes. May all your dreams come true.


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone hope your all well
HEC you are not mad I have two dd one 19 and one 12 from previous marriages that my 3rd husband has raised and we wanted our own so after about 6 mc and and losing a bub at 20 weeks. we went down deivf and 8 weeks b4 my 50th my dd was born she is now 11 months and I am pg again 8 weeks.
so I believe anyone that is not supportive of your choices then don't bother with them only have ppl that love you and your husband close to you. Age is a state of mind I have become younger as the days roll by as I blame those hormones whooo make you even look younger so everyone says. SO just Go for it you can do it.

To anyone out there thinking 50 is way to old well think again 50 is the new 30 so get inspired and just do it. Love to all malabar


----------



## julia3620

Hello lovely ladies,

I have just found this thread and am so grateful, it is great to hear all your experiences and success stories.  I and my partner have had  two failed treatments with ED and am deciding to try again. I am 50 years of age this June and would very much like to find a clinic with whom i could be with for at least tow years because I would very much like to have the choice  of having more than one child and therefore would like to be with a clinic that can give me a number of treatments.


----------



## HEC

Thanks for your messages of support Malabar Girl and E-v-a. It really helps to know that we aren't the only ones who feel we're not ready to be seen as past it! Good luck Julia! Hope all goes really well for you. Have you thought of a clinic abroad for your ED & IVF? If you look at the threads for other countries/areas, there are lots and lots of success stories as well as great advice. 
Lots and lots of love & luck to everyone. Spring is on the way and let's hope lots of new life too!
H


----------



## julia3620

Yes,

I am happy to travel abroad but an having some difficulty in finding clinics that treat women over 49 years of age. Any hlep greatly apprecited.

Thanks

Jean


----------



## malabar girl

HI Julia isda is a clinic in the ukranie I believe and a lady I know here is sydney went there at 52 and I don't think there is an age limmit also maybe reprofit in the cezch rep just troll the international threads. I went to greece and they will treat into you 50th year so b4 51 thats why I went back as my dd is only 11 months and I will be 51 in may.
Good luck 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## HEC

Might be worth trying Georgia too - Neo Est clinic Tbilisi. I don't know if they do IVF for over 50s but we are using them with ED & surrogate and are impressed with them so far, and Tbilisi too. I think you can send them an email via their site. I know they also work closely with Estonian clinic (New Life) and they rate the IVF doctors highly. We'll let you know whether they are successful for us in a few weeks...!
Good luck!


----------



## Pinkminx

Hi Ladies,
I know that there's no age limit in Russia and only looked into 1 clinic there called Vita Nova. They sent me the following information hope it's useful :-

Thank you for your letter and for your interest in our services. We have the pleasure to send you information about our *special offer* for egg donation designed by doctors of the *Vita Nova IVF clinic* and specialistsof the* European Surrogacy Center* *(ESC) *http://ecsm.ru/en/.

So that we could consider your request please be so kind to send us any medical information about your infertility history you think might be important or relevant. A brief certificate from your clinic will be OK. So that we could serve you better and meet all your requirements please find here http://vitanovaclinic.ru/en/data/client_forms/ a standard medical questionnaire to be filled in as well as the list of medical tests to be done before you can start the treatment http://vitanovaclinic.ru/en/info/medtest/ After considering your request a personal manager responsible for your program will be assigned.

*There is no age limit* for intended parents for participation in egg donation programs in Russia. Gamete donors cannot accept parental responsibilities or pretend to know their offsprings after the birth.

All medical tests necessary to start the program can be made in advance in your country or here - upon your arrival. Frozen sperm can be imported or exported to or from our country. You can start your treatment in your country and come here just for the eggs retrieval and IVF.

We have available anonymous and known - *not anonymous* - *gamete* (*oocyte (egg) *and/or* sperm) donors* right now. *There is no waiting list for our clients, you can start immediately.* Our donord are between 20 and 35, have at least 1 child, and come from ecologically clean areas of Russia. All our donors are healthy, trustworthy and reliable, their motivation is not just about money, they really want to help.

We'll provide you with a few detailed profiles of potential donors with their photos *taking into account your exact requirements* (ethnic, physical, education, religion, etc., please specify). You can meet any of the candidates before making a decision and signing the contract. All our donors are thoroughly screened *before* they are included in our database and once again *before* they are accepted for your program.

An average success rate in our IVF clinic is 34%, so it could take from 1 to 3 attempts to achieve pregnancy. It's possible to transfer up to 3 embryos (normally at 3-days stage). The proportion of twins is 42%, but can be drastically reduced by implanting just 1 embryo. ICSI - if needed - is possible. PGD (sex selection) is also absolutely legal and possible in our country, so you can choose the sex of your child.

To start working with your request and to make you an adequate offer we need to know your requirements as for the SM and gamete donors. As for the time frame, we can start working as soon as an official contract with you is signed, so it won't take more than a fortnight. You can meet the surrogate any time you want and even attend the birth of your child.

*Prices: *
Donor oocytes from the clinic's own database (anonymous donation, brief description of the phenotypic donor is available) is 85,000 Rubles (*2,125 Euros*).
Donor oocytes of individual donors from the ESC database (photos are available) is 120,000 Rubles (*3,000 Euros*).
Egg-sharing program with anonymous donor oocytes (one attempt, transfer of up to three embryos) is 45 000 Rubles (*1,125 Euros*).
Egg-sharing program with individual donor oocytes (one attempt, transfer of up to three embryos) is 65,000 Rubles (*1,625 Euros*).
Donor sperm (might it be needed) from an anonymous donor from the clinic database is 16,500 Rubles (*412 Euros*).
Donor sperm (might it be needed) from an individual donor from the ESC database (photos are available) is 75,000 Rubles (*1,875 Euros*).

*The egg donation package includes the following medical services:*
• initial screening of the egg donor and intended parents;
• synchronization of cycles of an intended mother and an egg donor to transfer embryo (s) in fresh-cycle, avoiding their cryopreservation;
• one IVF attempt, including all medical manipulations, medications, ultrasound monitoring of folliculogenesis during superovulation stimulation (the number of medical consultations is determined individually);
Transvaginal ultrasound follicular puncture;
Follicular puncture under anesthesia (total intravenous anesthesia), fertilization, embryo cultivation in vitro, including embryo cultivation up to the blastocyst stage, transfer of embryos into the uterus; drawing up programs to support the luteal phase of stimulated cycles

/links


----------



## julia3620

Thank you so much, HEC Malabar, pink minx, meeps, rhs. Many, many thanks for your help, time and information. I am beginning to find my way in this maze! Apologies to anyone I missed!

JJ


----------



## Zebbie(

Hello there - I checked recently with BCN IVF and they treat you there up until your 51st birthday.

You are all so inspirational - I am 48 and a half and still deciding with partner whether to have another go after two failed DE IVF and a natural MMC.  Good to hear I am not the only one still wanting to try.

Zebbie


----------



## orangeblossom

Hi 

I would like to thank members for really kind messages of support - I posted in Feb prior to planned second attempt with DE in Spain and have not been back on site since then. We cancelled our treatment because of family bereavement however though feeling great sadness in our loss just now have not totally given up hopes for a future attempt. It's great to see so many encouraging and informative posts. Congratulations to those who have been lucky and good luck to all those trying now. 

Best wishes


----------



## napy

Dear HEC, I loved reading your story - it is so inspiring to others.  When I married my second husband who was five years younger than me (with no children), he thought I wouldn't want to have more children and had pretty much given up on the idea of having children. But when I told him I would love to have more kids but I may not physically be able to do that because of the endometrial ablation I had a few years previously, we started looking in using DE and a surrogate mother.  It has been a very emotional and rocky road , but well worth it when I look at my sweet two year old who can now proclaim that she is "Not a Baby!"  Praying we both hear good news next week!


----------



## Helen3

Hello everyone,
I have only just come across this thread & I think I almost qualify as I will be 50 later on this year. I just want to offer those who need it hope & wish everybody all the luck in the world. I am 24 wks pg after a 2nd attempt at DE IVF at CRM London (our 1st attempt was at Eugin, Barcelona). This is my 1st pg which was supported with immune treatment (I had various tests at the Lister, & was found to have high NK killer cells, hence needed prednisolone etc for the 1st 12 wks).
Thinking of you all &   for you all too that you will realise your dreams
xxx


----------



## malabar girl

welcome helen glad to hear that all is going well.
I am now 12 weeks pg and all clear on the nuchal scans so can relax well as much as you can with a 1 year old to chase after.
But I would not want it any other way 51 is just around the corner for me   

Good luck everyone and were there is a will there is a way xxx


----------



## Helen3

Malabar - you are an inspiration. I would like to go for another in the future despite being nauseous all the time with this pg (now 24 wks). However, guess I should find out what being a mum is like first! Besides, I don't think my DH would want to go through everything again anyway, so this little one is super precious.
Wishing you a healthy pregnancy
x PS: did you go to Serum this time?


----------



## malabar girl

Hi Helen I went through it all over again as this is what DH wanted and he does all the night times with my dd. So easy for me to cope with all day and the house to run.

I have never been to serum but been there to met up with other FF's and i have met Penny a couple of times when I have been in the waiting room.
I went to genesis same as before as this is the clinic that my FS works in partnership with from oz.

good luck with the rest of your pg.
I am nausea and tired all the time but hope to pick up soon as over the 12 week mark now.

Love and luck to all who read this thread.


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi ladies, congrats and good luck  , what  you do if you feel nauseous all the time?
best wishes


----------



## malabar girl

hi babygirlforme nausea enjoy it as it is what we all hope for   
Just eat plenty of small meals keep crackers in you bag at all times. I try and eat some toast before bed and eat some dry crackers before I get up. I also found ginger beer or dry ginger ale drinks help me. Good luck malabar


----------



## babygirlforme

Thank you *malabargirl*  
I "enjoyed" nausea with my babygirl, stillborn at 37 weeks of "normal" preg., I hope after this nausea I will finally have my babygirl alive, God knows. 
Good luck malabargirl, best wishes to all


----------



## Helen3

Hi babygirlforme,
Your post is humbling & I so hope you have your healthy baby soon.

Afm, I am dealing with the always-present nausea (now 26 wks) as best I can. My staples are bananas (especially at night!) & macaroni cheese... ginger doesn't touch it & I am 'off' most foods (especially anything healthy like fruit & veg which I normally love!). My new best friend is peppermint gaviscon tablets which I only discovered recently were safe during pregnancy. Get these prescribed for free otherwise they soon cost a fortune, especially the rate I suck 'em!


----------



## babygirlforme

OH HELEN 3, thanks for the tips  , so nice to see you are preg. good luck  . I love tomatoes and cheese and eggs... still feel nauseous. 
Do you ladies take babyaspirin, I read it might help agains blood clotting in preg, I do not take b.asp. 

Best wishes


----------



## cornwall

Hi everyone,

DH and I are both 48 and have finally decided to have a try with donor eggs. Not sure which clinic yet so would appreciate any advice/recommendations. I think my biggest worry is that my GP won't be supportive due to my age.


----------



## eliza123

Hello Cornwall,
Just a quick message as I'm off to work.  I'm also in late 40's.  We tried donor egg last year twice.  First attempt was great BFP with twins but sadly mc at 13wks, was devastated. 2nd attempt was BFN,  was gutted. I'm just about to go for 3rd time, hopefully this will be 3rd time lucky.  We go to Reprofit, in Czech republic.  Great clinic.
pm me if you want any advice, there are lots of great clinics out there. A lot of ladies go to Serum in Athens, or Genesis (I think its Genesis also in Athens),  ff is a great source of information, and support and eveyone here is so helpful, my advice would be to ask lots and lots of questions, and believe it will happen.
Good luck  
Eliza123


----------



## cornwall

Thanks Eliza,

I'll PM you for more information.


----------



## julia3620

Hi Cornwall.  I am 49 and am with shadygrove in Washington DC. I have found them very supportive and efficient and excellent at communication. They are possibly more expensive but do offer a Shared Risk programme.

There is a thread on FF in  the North America section and you will see women's experience there.


----------



## Helen3

Hi Cornwall,
If you go private for DE IVF your GP doesn't have to get involved until you are pg. Once pg they are supposed to treat you like any other pg woman regardless of any opinion they might hold. We cut our GPs out of the loop completely until I got pg as I found them quite ignorant of DE IVF & our trust would not support funding for any of my medication (that was linked to the IVF). Because of my age my midwife decided to put me under consultant care from the beginning so I have my scans & checks at the local hospital, & also see the midwife at the local surgery. She was a bit surprised at first by my age but has settled down now!  . They did get a bit confused about testing for Downs etc because of my age, so I had to keep remineding them that my donor was infact 30.
Re clinics - I was at CRM London who I found to be v good, but you may be put off by the waiting list which is usually 6-8 months. If I was doing it again I think I would chose Serum (Athens).
Very good luck with your decisions & your journey. FF is a good place to be.
x


----------



## cornwall

Thanks for your replies. We're thinking of having an initial consultation in the UK but be prepared to go abroad if necessary.


----------



## cornwall

So, managed to pluck up the courage to ask my GP if he would support us in this. He was lovely! He said he had no right to stand in our way and would organise any tests. He's referred us to a clinic so we can have an initial consultation. 

We're not sure where to go for DE conception. Pedieos is attractive due to their special offer. Also, clinics which can do everything in one visit are better so DH doesn't have to take much time off work.


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck with ur up coming treatment keep us up to date with what is happening.
sending you


----------



## roze

Good luck ladies,

I was 46 when I had my first child and nearly 49 when I gave birth to twins. After the first baby the medics took the attitude that the second pregnancy should go as well as the first and was like any other twin pregnancy albei higher risk automatically.

Apart from threatened pre eclampsia with the twins at 36 weeks I had no problems whatsoever and in case never felt so well - I lost my normal weight ( 3 stone equivalent) during the pregnancy. I can't say whether I am more tired than a 30 year old as I recall often being tired at 30 and not being able to get up for work but pregnancy and children are marathons rather than sprints and if you have a look at the London Marathon age  groups you will find many older people successfully completing the course. And experience definitely counts for a lot and takes the edge off many a stressful situation. 

So I wish everyone well and health and happiness with it all!

roze  xx


----------



## Helen3

Hi everyone,
thought you might like to know that our little boy was delivered 10 wks early by C section as i developed pre eclampsia. All been a shock but he is doing well in the neo natal unit (weighed 2.15 pounds) & I am being discharged today...We haven't got the name sorted but we're nearly there on that one!
All the best to everyone


----------



## malabar girl

wow helen I    that your son will be fine I am sure he is a little fighter. Hope you get to enjoy motherhood as soon as possible wishing you lots of love and     malabar


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Helen on the safe but early arrival of your little boy, I hope he is home with you soon     


shelley xx


----------



## julia3620

Congratualations Helen on the birth of your little one. I hope you are all dong well!!


----------



## babygirlforme

happy birthday to you dear malabar girl   http://blingee.com/ecard/birthday/7430465
 

/links


----------



## barbara1

Masive hugs and kisses to you great ladies of courage


----------



## Babycalm

Hi ladies - I gave birth to my gorgeous baby girl twins at age 51 three months ago! DE at VistaHermosa in Spain. Success first try!! Gotta go - very busy!   xxx


----------



## Sarana37

FANtastic!! Many congratulations!!   


Sarana


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone babycalm big congrats you have your hands full now   
Sarana nice to see you again hope you and your bub are well.
My bub is 14 months and I am 20 weeks pg and I turned 51 last week we are all doing well.
Good luck to all the over 50's mums and dads.


----------



## babygirlforme

Babycalm congrats, wonderful  , you give us HOPE, hello ladies and babies 

Best wishes


----------



## Sue001

Hello Morganna,

I went to Dogus in Cyprus.  Just returned 2 weeks ago.  They are really helpful and do Donor Egg IVF packages that include your hotel half board and all transfers, which take the stress out of everything.  It cost €4.650 euros.  With the good exchange rate at the moment its about £3,700.  All you pay is the medication and flights.

Good Luck,
Sue


----------



## malabar girl

good news sue congrats we are the same age and I thought I was the eldest


----------



## Sue001

Malabar girl, glad someone is as old as me  Dogus went fine.  Urine test was positive on Tuesday, but yesterday all the cramping and stuff disappeared so am a bit worried that my body might have rejected the embryos.  Can't get to see my Doctor until Friday for a blood test, so worried, but trying not to be.
What a rollercoaster we put ourselves through!


----------



## julia3620

Dear Sue,

I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. It is so hard not to worry but do try and do your best. Do you listen to Zita West CD's at all.

Do keep us posted and I will be thinking about you.

Julia


----------



## Ananda15

Wow!! I'm so inspired by all you lovely ladies on this thread 

I am 45 and thinking about whether I am too old (and poor!) for a 2nd cycle of IVF. I went to Nadezhda clinic through Medspa in Bulgaria just before my 45th birthday but unfortunately it didn't work. I'm not sure if I can face another 

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Medspa and Nadezhda though - the service I received from the clinic and all the support staff was amazing, and they treat women up to age 51 including egg donation. The staff were lovely and it was them that made the whole thing bearable. It was far cheaper than the UK and they arrange accommodation, airport transfers and all the rest while you're out there. The link is http://www.medspa.bg/en/view-treatment-and-rehabilitation/1/1-infertility-ivf.html.

Message me if you want to know any more, I'm happy to help if I can.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Sue001

thanks Julie3620 for your good wishes.  Had my HCG numbers back today and they were really good at 2946 and second one at 6253.  I was getting worried, as all my 2ww symptoms were coming and going and more going than coming!

Feeling really bloated and want to go to the loo constantly and on knicker watch as I had a bit of spotting earlier on.  

Still can't believe it.


----------



## julia3620

Dear Sue 001,

I am absolutely thrilled for you! So so good to hear of success stories so do keep me posted! We have just chosen our donor so waiting for dates etc. Do take it easy and I am keeping everything crossed for you! Thanks for keeping us posted!

Julia


----------



## Sue001

Just an update of what has been going on.

Found out last week that I have twins on board,  DH  needed a seat at the Doctors! 

Having a scan this coming Friday  I have had a bleed this morning and am very worried.  Friday seems so far away.  It's brownish colour (sorry for being so graphic), but whenever I start my period, that is how it arrives, so an very anxious and back on the knicker watch!

Please let everything be OK.

If things go horribly wrong, I do not have the emotional strength to go through another cycle.


----------



## daisyg

Hi Sue,

Bleeding can be a common issue with IVF/twins, BUT I would check that you have enough progesterone on board.  I personally would increase your p4 as it cannot harm but may do some good if that is the cause of bleeding.

Are you on any meds. to treat previous miscarriages?  These can also leave you more prone to bleeding in pg.

You may also have a subchorionic haematoma, which is a blood clot in the womb.  You really need a scan asap to determine what is going on.  In the meantime keep well hydrated, increase progesterone, and rest as much as possible.

Did you ever find out or test for reasons for previous micscarriages?

Best of luck,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## Sue001

Hi daisyg,

Thanks for reassurance.

I've never had any investigations with my miscarriages.  The only thing that had changed on my meds is that I take 75mg junior aspirin.

I will up the Progesterone.  I remember doing that on my second cycle when I started bleeding heavily.

I've emailed my doctor to make an appointment ASAP, they are normally hard to get hold of, and will ask him to check my progesterone levels.  I am at present taking the cyclogest pessaries 400mg am and 400mg pm.
Also Progynova 6mg a day, and the aspirin and folic acid.


----------



## daisyg

That progesterone dose is really low.  Women over 40 often do not absorb pessaries very well and to have such a big gap between doses is not good.  You could quite happily take 400mg 4 x daily with no ill effects and it may help with bleeding.

I would add at least another one or two pessaries daily starting right NOW! 

Best of luck,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## tinytim

hi ladies can i join in? i am 49 and had had one cycle ed ivf at Dogus in northern Cyprus i got a bnp [was shocked] but then unfortunately misscarried at 5-6 weeks. Any way booked to go again this july [can't wait] but doing lots more research than i did before and after reading some of your posts felt i needed some of your advice- i will be taking prognova 2mg x3 for 14 days before ed transfer [they had problems with my uterus it was only 7 and half on transfer day.... anyway more concerned with your advice to up the progestan [on my protocol i take 200mg x 3 times per day ] but after reading what some of you ladies say im wondering if thats why i miscarried- should i be taking more Esp with reading what you said julia im nearly 50 so wondering if the clinic is really listening to me.... BABYCALM HI, AND SUE HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOUR PREGNANCY? YOU GIRLS REALLY INSPIRE AND GIVE ME HOPE.. X SASHA X


----------



## Spinster

Hi, I am trying to find a clinic that offers embryodonation/adoption to women over 51. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## tinytim

HI SORRY I SAID JULIA.. MEANT TO ASK DAISY - YOU SEEM VERY IN THE KNOW ABOUT THE DRUGS- PROGESTAN AND HOW MUCH TO TAKE ....THINK YOU HAVE BEEN THREW IT A FEW MORE TIMES THAN MYSELF [ONLY ONCE] BUT GOING AGAIN IN JULY [ONE MONTH TO GO] AND BASICALLY TRYING TO GATHER AS MUCH INFO ON THESE DRUGS AND BASICALLY IF [I NEED MORE THAN THE CLINIC IS PRESCRIBING ME]. HOPE YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING YOU DAISY? BUT THE CLINIC'S ABROAD "DON'T TELL YOU THAT MUCH ABOUT ANYTHING..... AND AS I GOT A BNP 1ST TIME BUT SADLY LOST IT AT 6 WEEKS- I CERTAINLY WANT TO UP MY MEDS IF I CAN HOLD ON TO A PREGNANCY [GOD WILLING]] IM ONLY PRECRIBED TO TAKE PROGESTAN 200MG X 3 TIMES PER DAY DO YOU THINK THATS ENOUGH -GIVEN THAT I HAD A MISCARRIAGE BEFORE?? THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR TIME DAISY..... X SASHA


----------



## daisyg

Tinytim,

There are many reasons for miscarriage and the most common one is a chromsomally abnormal embryo.

However, if you have had losses with OE and then continue to have them with DE, there may be more going on.  Have you ever had any other tests to see why you may have miscarried.  I would ask your GP to run some before you go again if possible.

These would include:-
Checking to see if uterus is normal (no fibroids/polyps etc.)
Checking your Thyroid TSH bis between 1 and 2 and also check T3, T4 and antithyroid antibodies.
Check you do not have any clotting issues like antiphospholipid syndrome, Factor V Leiden etc.
Check your DH sperm for abnormalities
Has DH had a karyotype to check for genetic issues?
Check for infection for both you and DH

This is a huge list, but all of these issues can cause failure and miscarriage and using DE will not fix these.  I have seen so many women fail with OE and be told to move to DE only to find they continue to miscarry.  Something else may be wrong.

You can safely double your progesterone if you like.  Do you have a reason to suspect low progesterone, e.g. bleeding during early stage pg for example?

Anyway, sorry to bombard you, but I am so keen to prevent other women going through this process without diagnosis and treatment if necessary.

Best,
Daisy xxx


----------



## julia3620

Hello all,

I am just catching up on posts as I have been off line for a while! Sue001, how are you doing? I hope all is going well for you.

Spinster, I was also looking for clinics that treat women over 51 and posted a similar query to yourself a little while back. If you scroll back you may be able to see some of the responses but from memory I think the Cyprus clinic might offer treatment as well as some Russian clinics.
Julia


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone just popping in to say hi and keep this thread going.
AFM 51 and 25 weeks pg and I have another bub 15 months. Just come from the midwives who say I am an inspiration and do I feel like that. I said no not really I love being pg and it agree's with me so I am just blessed and happy to be healthy.

Good luck everyone spinster I am not sure after the 51 yrs but Russia or the Ukraine I think it could be Isda clinic I know a lady from Oz that went to the Ukraine and she was 51 and got pg with twins whom are now just over one.


----------



## Sue001

tinytim/Sasha, Sorry to hear of your miscarriage, I'm glad you are giving it another go.  They told me to take Aspirin 75mg daily as I have miscarried a few times.

Julia3620 & Tinytim,  I'm doing OK.  Had a bleed on Sunday, went to my doctor on Monday and he gave me a scan, said everything was ok, it was a burst blood vessel. This morning had another large bit of spotting, but holding off seeing him again.

The doctor did  mention that when the hospital gives me  scan, to ask then to scan the top of the cervix to see if its closed all the way along and if it starts coming apart, to get them to put a stitch in.  Have to put up a fight to have this done he said, as NHS are a bit lazy!  He's really honest!

Morning sickness has been terrible.  I get it in the afternoon and has made life a bit of a misery. I work full time and the office loo has been a secong home! To be honest though, better out than in!


----------



## julia3620

Hello all,

Sue001, sorry to hear that the morning sickness is soo difficult... have you found anything to ease it? I hope it eases sound. 

Malabar, great to hear that you are doing so well!!

I am doing okay, at times I just wonder given my agers am I maaaaaad...... but............. I still going!


----------



## Sue001

Hi Julie3620,
Have tried everything to sooth the morning sickness.  Ginger biscuits, salty crisps,dry crackers,  sea sick bands!  Its worse after 5pm. The mornings before noon is the best time, so I try and eat then.
I've given up eating an evening meal, as it makes it worse.  Am just having 2 cream crackers tonight!
Hope it subsides soon.  I've read on the FF thread that it eases after 12 weeks, so here's counting!
Sue x


----------



## julia3620

Hi Sue,

You poor think but it will be worth it! 

Julia


----------



## malabar girl

HI Ladies 

Sue have you had a gulcose tolerance test yet?? Sometimes with gestational diabeties you can be feeling so nausea all the time. So maybe worth checking out I know most do a GTT at 20+ weeks but you could always have it earlier I had mine around 14 weeks so picked up early. Other then that try just eating small serves throughout the day. Maybe a drink of ginerbeer or ginger ale might help.

TinyTim did you get the email I sent you to answer your questions? You inbox was full.

Julia don't give up age is only a number I am now 51 and look at school freinds that are needing hip replacements / knees etc and my excuse for looking and feeling young is I am using my uterus and if you don't use it you lose it hey!!!! I am younger cause I am still of child bearing age   

Good luck everyone and keep the faith xxxxx malabar


----------



## Helen3

Hi all,
Just want to say hello, & to say to Sue how I sympathise with Your MS. I had it throughout but I hope this doesn't happen to you. As older women you will know that we are also at higher risk of various things inc pre eclampsia which I unfortunately got. Hence our little one was delivered at 30 wks & is still in the neonatal unit. However, he is doing well & may even be discharged this weekend apparently!

Good luck to everyone on this thread. It's great being a mum so keep going!
x


----------



## babygirlforme

hi ladies, hi malabargirl, I see you and the baby are fine,   , do you know the sex of your baby?  
Hi helen 3, congrats     I  am so happy your baby boy is perfect, how long time did he stay in the neonatal unit? 
I still suffer from nausea like you .
Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## malabar girl

Babygirlforme looks like by you need to change your name to babyboyforme    good new all is ok.
Yes I am fine I do not know the sex and will not find out to the day it is born. there are no surprises left in the world so I always savour this one and this will be my last baby as i have reached the cut off age and I am lucky enough to have 3 already so this will be number 4. I believe that at my age with a new born and an 18month old I will be plenty busy enough.

Good luck to everyone
love Malabar xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Dear [glow=red,2,300]malabargirl[/glow]  you are so lucky having 3 children and you'll have nr. 4-so exciting to see at the end if it's a boy/girl, it's important the baby is fine  Great to hear you are fine! Do you have a scan every week? Until sept. I have a scan/3-4 weeks and between the scans I am worried. 
I hope Helen 3 and her baby boy are fine.

Good luck!


----------



## malabar girl

Hi babygirlforme - no I don't have lots of scans just have one on the 10th of this month as it will be the 3rd trimester and they will do growth scans to see the size does not get to big as I tend to have 5kg babies with no problems. My first csection was the 3rd bub and I am going to have a planned one this time as don't need to be stressed and taking the safe and easy option for me.

Good luck and have a great day as I head off to bed.    malabar


----------



## babygirlforme

dear malabargirl, you are so lucky,   and make big and healthy children   . 
I have a bad experience with my stillbirth   of my babygirl, so if God will help me this time and the baby will be fine, I'll choose c-sec., never vag. birth.  

best wishes


----------



## malabar girl

Babygirlforme - It makes me sad to see all what you have been through and I can not imagine how you get over it. Will I guess you don't I have had 4 m/c and had a late one at 17 weeks which was a girl also these were all natural pg. I have been so lucky with trying IVF out of 3 attemps I have gotten pg 2 times now. I know I am very blessed and I am pray for you that all will be fine for you and your much awaited son. I know that he will bring you much joy and I will be here to hold your hand all the way. Just shout out when you need me.  

Helen3 how is your lo doing? Hope they will be fine and home with you soon. I was very lucky no to have any BP during pg just diabeties which I get all the time during pg. I did get post eclampsia after the birth as I had an emergency c section after a failed induction and lost 2 litres of blood. I did not know that you could get it after birth. My body does not like it when my babies are born as it loves being pg. But I got over that and after a couple of weeks of bp tablets I went back to normal. It is quiet a scary experience. Hope you are coping and all ok sending


----------



## babygirlforme

Dear malabargirl, many thanks  , I didn't know you've had 4 mc and one at 17 w, I  am so sorry to hear that  . Did you find out why you have had mc at 17 w? I don't know why I lost my babygirl  .
I am worried, I am almost 19 wks and feel no baby movements  , after the amnio I felt something, I was WORRIED it could be a mc, this Friday I have mw appt, until then I don't know how the baby is. 
HELLEN 3-I hope you and your baby are fine.  

good luck


----------



## Mish3434

BGFM, I didn't feel my DD until about 22 weeks, I had an anterior placenta which blocked the feelings of her moving     xxxx


----------



## malabar girl

BGFM I was worried as I thought that my bub was not active as the last one. At the 20 week scan I was thinking I really cant feel much this time then around 22 weeks it all kicked in and now it never stops. When I want to lay on my left side no way will kick me and wake me up to get me to move.

The bub at 17 weeks was a girl with downsyndrome so at least I had an answer. I worked int the area of disabilies for many years so I knew that It was something that I was sad about but releaved too if you can understand. 

I am sure you and bub will be fine good luck with the mw on friday I also have mw on friday I am so lucky as they operate out of a house 3 doors down from mine so just need to walk down. 

Love to all reading Malabar ( the oldest one on here I think!!!   )


----------



## babygirlforme

thank you mish 3434 & malabargirl  -I hope at 22 wks I'll feel   the baby.
yes dear malabargirl, I understand you were sad but relieved when you had that answer... good luck on Friday      maybe you'll find out the sex of your baby.  
Helen 3-I hope you and your baby are fine.  

  to all


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi baby girl for me
Congratulations on your natural bfp. Im 47 also and cant seem to get pg naturally. I wonder if you did anything to benefit healthy living to help you. im considering taking supplements for eggs but im hesitant because of my age. cant seem to keep embryo cos of adenomyosis. Lost heart because of my age and the cash situation....but wonder if I should aim for something. So disheartening after 4 ivf's and no way of doing it again in near future. Frustrating 
angels


----------



## Helen3

Hello Malabar Girl, Babygirlforme, & everyone else here,
Thank you for thinking & asking after us. We, my little boy, & I are fine! He is now 12 wks & has been home for 4 wks. He now weighs about 7lbs & is gorgeous!
I wish you all the very best, especially Babygirlforme. I so hope you will become a mother too. It took me 10 years of trying but was so worth it.

Now I just want to say goodbye to all my FFs as I don't think I will be writing again except on other threads I use to say goodbye also. I can't thank everybody enough who over the last year or two has supported me, given me advice & shared info. I really don't think I would be a mummy now if it wasn't for all of you & this forum. I have recommended FF to several people already. I think it's invaluable.
Wishing you all love, patience, faith, tenacity, & luck 
Helen xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI Helen thank you for taking the time to let us all know that you and your family are doing well. I am so happy for you and wish you and your family a lovely future. Don't waste a minute as they grow up too fast.

AFM _  I only have 8 weeks today left till my Csection so getting organised I am not sure what my LO who will be just 18months will think. I guess it will be a hard year ahead and then they should have fun togther.

Hi to BGFM how are you doning. Love to all malabar


----------



## deebra

Hi spinster i am over 51 and had DE at the dogus clinc they were helpful and supportive, pregnant for the first time and are truly amazed by it all.

xx

found that I was having twins !

pg was very painful due to ligament pain and scar tissue stretching - mc at 21 weeks - unexplained. devastated


----------



## malabar girl

BGFM how are you doing only just over 7 weeks left for me.
Hope you are well
Hi to all the other ladies over 50


----------



## babygirlforme

*hello ladies, 
angels4me-when i lost all hopes and money i got nat. preg one year after i was sure all was over for me, i travelled, took vitamins, good food, fixed my tsh with meds... 
malabar girl , niceto see all isfine with you and your baby , could not write because I forgot my password-baby is fine +24 weeks, but I am always worried, malabar girl I see you are near the great event-Csection -good luck!
best wishes *


----------



## JacH

It was such a relief to read this thread! I am not only feeling old but know if I told various people what I was trying they would be very disapproving. My sister would be one of them- even though she went through hell to conceive her two- she thinks I should be grateful for the one I've got- but if you want another one it does not matter how many you already have, as malabar girl understands.  It is so nice to see others around my age and not feel like I'm the only one. Embryo transfer this week and this is going to be the only time we do so- I could not cope financially or emotionally doing it again.

Good luck to all of you, pregnant or trying. My clinic CRGH in London seems fine with me at 46/47 and they are good with a high success rate- not sure if they take older. The HFEA website has that info for UK clinics. CRGH was recommended by a consultant friend.


----------



## malabar girl

Welcome JacH my mother and sister were the same as I had two children and said why didn't your husband marry a younger women if he wanted kids. Family can't chose them but I can chose to ignore them lol.

BGFM I know it is super hard for you not to worry but I    that you will be fine.
AFM all good arranging the room to fit the next cot into it with us downstairs. I have home help now 2 days per week for 3 hours each time with a lovely lady that is a single mum so the cash and flexible hours are helping her she does the washing cleaning cooking what ever she can get through. This is all thanks to my wonderful husband ( took 3 to get the one to keep   )
love to all malabar


----------



## babygirlforme

*malabar girl * thanks, nice you have house help, my dh does all the house work and i see he is so tired , nausea is still here , but not every hour, you have 50 days left 
good luck *jach * 
*HELEN 3*-WONDERFUL you and your baby are fine,many thanks for your good bye message  

_[glow=red,2,300]good luck to all_[/glow]


----------



## Kim01

hello Morganna,  I'm new to FF.  I'm also in similar situation.  I've just had my 45th B'day.  I've been trying to conceive for 8 yrs without success.  My GP in London wasn't helpful with my infertility problems. Sadly my previous relationship ended.  With my new hubby we both would like to try for a child as soon as possible.  I've recently  moved to Suffolk-GP here is very open minded. I  just found out that  I only have one ovary and both of my tubes are blocked.  Current GP thinks I'm starting menopause already.  This means my option is going for donor egg.  I would like to ask does anyone know any other clinics other than LWC treats women over 45yrs and what is the waiting time for DE.  Many thanks.  KimT


----------



## Zebbie(

Hello there all of you - you are very inspirational.

KimT - the Lister treated me at 47 and were lovely.  I have since moved to Spanish clinic (many of whom treat up to your 51 birthday) because waiting times are far shorter than the UK clinics I discussed with.

Best wishes and good luck

Zebbie


----------



## JacH

KimT I was over 45 and CRGH in Kings Cross treated me (2 week wait now!) Waiting time for a donor egg is however a year.


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,

Bad news for me today. I had two embryos transferred and just heard today that the treatment was unsuccessful. I am feeling gutted of course and just winding can this work out for me at all. I am 51 next June so feel very time limited, I have also been attending a clinic in the USA so it is a heck of a trip. Any thoughts very much appreciated, Embryos were BA, 5 day blasocysts. I have 3 frosties.

Julia


----------



## tinytim

hi ladies [can i join in] im 49 ok?? Anyway iv had two ed transfers at Dogus in Cyprus and got a bfp twice, 1st time in april this year but sadly miscarried at 5-6 weeks, went back in july and it worked again [was so shocked] but had been keeping healthy and eating good etc and praying a lot!!!! So maybe Julia you could try them.... ? just a thought hun - i hate to see when some ladies kinda give up hope [where there's a will there's a way......... x sasha


----------



## julia3620

Sasha, 

Thank you so much for your message. I did check out the Dogus website and may well follow it up. It looks as if you stay for quite a few days whilst out there. I would be going for donor eggs and using DH sperm. Do they collect the days whilst you are out there and then fertilise it whilst there. Do they usually do 3 day transfers or 5 day? and lastly have you any idea how much it costs per cycle.

Many many thanks

Julia


----------



## Kim01

hello Ladies,

Thank you all for the info.  I will give those clinics a ring.  Unfortunately, my hubby has a severe phobia with flying so for me going abroad for treatment is not an option.  I can only hope and pray that the UK Clinics will treat me.  Thanks again.  Kim


----------



## JacH

Well I can recommend CRGH- positive pregnancy test this morning. Still in a state of shock and can't quite believe it!


----------



## julia3620

Congratulations!! Do keep us posted on how you are doing!


----------



## babygirlforme

good luck malabargirl!


----------



## malabar girl

HI Ladies home from hospital and I was blessed with a beautiful son Robert was born on the 25/9/12 7lb 4 my smallest bub. But he is very happy and easy on 4 - 5 hourly feeds so life is a breeze his sister thinks he is great. 
Good luck everyone just a quick post
Malabar


----------



## napy

Congratulations Malabar Girl!  That's wonderful news!


----------



## julia3620

Congratulations Malabar!!!! Very well done!


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Malabar girl, lovely news xxx


----------



## cornwall

Fantastic news Malabar Girl. Enjoy your little boy.

I am now PUPO, at the ripe old age of 49! My DH says he's EFUPO (expectant father until proven otherwise).
OTD in 8 days!


----------



## Kuki2010

Malabar,
Fantastic news. Delighted for you. Enjoy your precious boy!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good luck to you all ladies!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Libby49

Is it selfish to have a baby at 50 . Is it fair to the child to potentially have elderly parents. Spoke to a friend 
She thought it might be.


----------



## Rowan22

Hi Libbey,

Well, we're still hoping, though in our case it would be through surrogacy.
There are plenty of people who are bringing up children in their fifties and I think the numbers are rising all the time. You could also argue that in many cases grandparents bring up their grandchildren, for one reason or another, and often make a much better job of it than their own children would. We haven't got boundless energy, no but we do have other things to offer. 
Go for it!

Rowanxx


----------



## Sarana37

Great news Malabar - congratulations! Well done, and enjoy this 2nd little miracle!


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone
thanks sarana and everyone for you wishes

Libby I am 51 and I have just had a baby 3 weeks ago I do not worry about what other people think not one person has been unhappy for us the children we are bringing into the world are very much loved and wanted. I believe that children keep you younger and if people say what about your age well there are plenty of people that have children pass away before them. In life you have to live it as my DH says we are all born with a certain amount of breaths and when that number is up it is your time to go. So I would go for it and make your dreams happen. 

Live your life and dont live your fears a life lived in fear is a life half lived. love and luck to all the over 50's Malabar and family xxxx


----------



## JacH

Libby, thank you- just what I needed!
I had my 12 week scan yesterday and all ok. We've only told the grandparents so far. My mum was overjoyed for us but my mother in law was terribly disapproving and put a dampener on the whole thing. We've not told anyone else yet as we couldn't face more negative thoughts. Your comment was so positive and helpful. This baby is very, very much wanted- my husband confessed he did not realise how much till he saw the scan- and we should just be happy about it.


----------



## Bopeep

Hello everyone

I hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm just getting back on this old roller coaster after taking the summer out following my last BFN in June. I have spent time to try and weigh up my options but sadly the urge to have a baby is as strong as ever so I'm going to change clinic, to either Serum or Pedios and have a go with an immunes protocol and using a blastocyst and see if that improves my chances.

Congratulations JacH, that must be wonderful for you, don't let your mother in law spoil it for you, easier said than done I know. I fear my mother in law would be exactly the same so I can empathise!

Malabar, that's wonderful, congratulations, yours is the story we all need to hear!!

I am actually 48 now but I'm not going to update my signature! which will mean I will be at least 49 when any baby is born which does worry me. It is so difficult, after my last tx which looked so promising turned out to be negative i wondered if i could just accept my lot in life and get on with what I had, a lovely husband and some mad dogs, sometimes the other way round!! I felt the cost on all counts of continuing to try with no guarantee was maybe just too high and that i was just getting too old but whilst I can ignore the urge for a while, there is always something to bring back the pain of never having been pregnant or of having a child. Recently a girl I know a little but deal with through work has become pregnant and as she says first time lucky as it was straight after her wedding. It brought all the pain back, of what I was missing and I just feel its never going to go away. My friends children are now mostly in their mid to late teens, so it's easier to chat to my friends now without the constant reference to children or babies but in a few years time it will all start again with grandchildren. 

Having said all that whilst I really want to get pregnant it's hard to focus on that and to keep on doing all the right things, such as eating healthily, staying positive etc when it's been such a long road already.

As to whether its fair to a child? In my own mind I have reconciled it by saying that if a child is really loved, it will be ok, and I think a child will keep you young at heart and you may have to do things slightly differently than if we were 30 but as long as we are aware there is a potential conflict then I'm sure you can take action to address it and starting off with young parents is no guarantee that they will be around in old age.

Sorry for ranting on, its just nice to know that there are others having similar worries to me and perhaps we can all reassure each other? 

All the best
Bopeep x


----------



## napy

I think it's wonderful for people to be having children in their late 40's and 50's.  The only thing that bothers me some with my two year old (born when I was 46), is that occasionally I get asked if she is mine, or is she my grandchild.  The is a bit hard to take.  Most people assume that she's my child, but I think for some people who are used to having children in their 20's and having grandchildren in their 40's and 50's will assume the other way.  I better get used to it I suppose since we have a surrogate mother carrying another baby for us, due in late Feb/early March.


----------



## JacH

Bobeep I entirely understand your worries about being too old, but I don't think you/we are. I think it is much better to have tried rather than living with the regret of never trying. I've only ever regretted things I haven't done and both my husband and I decided we would regret not at least trying. 
People are living so much longer these days and seem so much younger I don't think it is a problem being older, except in our heads, where of course everything is guilt! Being loved and wanted is the most important criteria for having a child and everything else is just immaterial.


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Sorry to intrude, my DH is 56, so im always interested in any conversations about older parenting! Following a 7 year battle, we were blessed with baby girl in June. We had a long and interesting conversation about older parenting (from a male perspective), as I wanted to get his opinion and he made some very interesting points.

1. People are living longer and we're being told all the time that we are healthier and will live longer than previous generations.

2. My DH was 25 when is first daughter was born and he reckons that there was way too much in his life that needed attention, concentrating on his career, making money, maintaining a social life and that the responsibility of his daughter was, at times, overwhelming.

3. DH feels that he is now in a place where he has reached the top of his career, is financially stable and is already a 'home body' who enjoys spending time at home.

4. He made the point, 'What are 56 years olds supposed to be doing with their lives? Watching countdown and playing bingo?

5. He feels that he has the patience and time to be able to be a fully involved, committed and loving father.

6. How many children are being raised in the UK without a father at all, so is it such a bind to have an 'older' dad?

7. Even if your Dad is 35, when you 15, you will always think that your Dad is a 'nerd' when you are a teenager, irrelevant of age

8. Does everyone think that all younger Dads have bags of energy to play football and be fully involved with their kids. Lots of 'younger' dads live very unhealthy lives, may be very overweight or working very long hours in demanding jobs that allow little of no time to spend time with their kids.

9. Do we all really imagine that dads in their 30's or 40's are all young, attractive, financially secure, healthy and have loads of time to devote to their kids?

10. Yes, my DH will be 75 by the time that our dauhter becomes an adult, but if we did not have this baby, my DH would *still *be 75, but he will have the pleasure and happiness of all the years with a young person to enjoy and be a part of their live.

I'll be watching this thread with interest.

Dee


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all you inspiring ladies - the courage, the fear and doubt, the hope - its all there isn't it!

I am 49 now and heading off hopefully for FET at Procreatec in the new year.  I will be heading from Australia where I live, a long way - aim to allow for five weeks to really relax and also be there to take on frosties if that proves necessary.  Phew.

I am seeing my specialist next week, and have the list of medications to present to him... just getting all my ducks in a row.

So yes - I will be 50 if/when little one(s) come into the world - and aim to have a good  many healthy years to enjoy with them!  What a privilege it will be - I know for sure I did not have such ideas in my 20s, the very idea never even entered my  head.  So here's cheers to all the older and wiser mums and dads out there - and there should be room for difference and variety in our world.

Will pop by and see how you are all going and keep you updated as I progress - best to all, K x


----------



## MsPeaches

PS: - a big hello and congratulations to you Malabar!  I recall you had some very helpful and encouraging words for me when I first posted on this site over a year ago.  Finally I'm on to it - and you are further inspiration - so wonderful for you! x


----------



## Courgette

Irish Dee ... agree with and love your list of comments! I had twin boys 3 days before your daughter arrived, at the age of 49 (I will be 50 in January but I don't shout about it!) Have to say that we are loving every minute (DP is 45) and I for one am not going to begin worrying about 'what ifs' .... I do agree that people are living longer these days and I know that I am fitter and healthier than many women much younger than me. So far I have not been asked if my boys are mine, neither has anyone asked if they were Ivf although they may think it! 
Good luck to everyone currently going through treatment ... there are enough things to worry about so don't let your age be one of them


----------



## Floss39

Meeps, wow - twin boys - congratulations.  I am rarely on this site but remember you being very kind to me when I was enquiring about babies with Edward's Syndrome after I lost my little boy almost 2 years ago.  I've just logged on again today (am currently cycling with OEIVF, due for ER next week & acting a wee bit obsessive crazy about fertility stuff  ) and saw your name.  Am delighted for you & your DH that you have your boys.  Unfortunately we haven't made it yet, this is our 2nd IVF, our 1st resulted in a chemical pregnancy in July, but things are looking good so far this time & I still have hope.

Irish Dee, that's a great list, must pass it onto my DH who is 48 & Irish!


----------



## Courgette

Ooh good luck Floss, I will keep everything crossed for you    I do remember you of course and it will be 2 years this month since we lost our little boy too. Please keep me posted otherwise I will have to 'stalk' you    xx


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone very busy here not much time to post but try to keep up with everyone.
Mspeaches good luck and let us know how you go fingers crossed for you


----------



## Louella

I am 53 DH 47.  We were blessed with beautiful boy/girl twins following DE IVF at Pedieos Clinic Nicosia, they are now 3 and a half.  I do definitely not feel too old to be a Mummy, I love every single second of it.  I go to a Mum and Toddler group and all the Mums get tired whether we are 20 or 50.  But I do think my little bunnies keep me young, as I run round the playground, chase after bikes and play football!!  Some of my friends and even some family members were not very kind initially as they were horrified because they did not want kids at this stage in their life, but to balance that I have so many friends who are envious, and have been very supportive.  Me and DH still sit down in an evening and thank our lucky stars, we cannot imagine how our lives would be without them.  They were our 5th try at IVF, we had agreed to give up after 4 as it was too sad and difficult, but something made me contact a clinic for one more try.  Thank God!!  I hope that this helps with people who are still worried about going for it, and I send positive thoughts to you.  I am happy to answer any questions about my experience, but I am no expert! I used these boards throughout my treatments and was grateful for the input and support and would be glad if I can help someone feel better


----------



## cornwall

Hi Louella,

Lovely to hear your success story. I'm 49 and preparing to start my second cycle of DE IVF at Pedieos. 
I haven't old any friends or family as I expect some of them will be horrified too. Just hope I'm successful in 2013.


----------



## Kim01

Hello Ladies,

I 'm confused and feeling deflated after my first consultation at Lister.  My DH and me are eastern asian ethnicity.  When we arrived- I had a scan and DH had his semen analysed before we were led to see the consultant.  My scan showed I had a normal uterus and there were 3-4 antral follicles and also evidence of recent ovulation.  Although my FSH were 12 and LH were low.  This consultant wrote me off straight away say that my chance of success with my OE will be 1-2%.  Using a donor egg is 40%.  He went onto say that it is impossible to source asian donor eggs.  He then dropped a bombshell - he said since we are both asians by ethnicity it is against the current IVF law to receive a white (caucasian) donor egg.  His rationale was it is to do with the welfare of the child.  I was totally shocked by this.  I have never heard or read about this new legislation.  I was aware that the HFEA recommends to match donor and recipient with similarities.  There is a law against gender selection without medical grounds. As for race selection I have not heard about it.  This consultant's interpretation of the HFEA guideline is beyond my comprehension.  He said that when one of us pick the child up from the school gate other people will stare and so forth.  This child will probably gets bullied at school, gets a complex and traumatised.  I left his consulation room feeling so deflated and appalled at his comments.  I will never go back.  I have contacted the other clinics - they said  that they are not aware of the rules being so strict.  I would be grateful if anyone could shed lights onto this confusion issue.  Sorry for ranting.  All the best.  Kim


----------



## cornwall

Hi Kim,

Your consultation sounds awful. I don't blame you for not wanting to go back.

I don't know much about chances of success with own eggs but I would be very surprised if it was indeed impossible to source Asian donor eggs. Even if you are unable to find a donor in the UK, I would think you can find one abroad.

I didn't know it was against IVF law for an Asian couple to receive a white donor egg. 

Have a look at some of the donor IVF threads here on the forum. I think you may get some helpful information. Also, it's worth contacting a few other clinics to ask if they would consider IVF treatment with your own eggs, based on your recent test results.

Good luck. Don't give up hope. Not all clinics, nor consultants, are the same


----------



## Kim01

Hi Cornwall,

You are right.  I will try other clinics.

I have thought about treatment abroad but my DH has severe flight phobia.  The only way to get him on the plane is to anaesthetise him.  Both my DH and myself are very open minded we are happy to receive a white (caucasian) egg.

I quite like the ARGC's website. The ARGC has high success rates compare to the national average but they are not able to supply donor eggs.  I have to source my own donor.  Anyway, I did email them.  Fingers cross I may hear from them soon.  The other promising clinic is Harley street fertility clinic, in Devonshire street. London.  Here they do supply donor eggs.  Does anyone have any  experiences at  ARGC and HSFC?  I'm grateful for any info.  Thanks again.  Kim


----------



## aprilclare

Hi Kim,

I came on to post about my dilemma and found it sort of relates to your situation. I am of mixed race and DP (who is white) hoped for donor eggs from someone with similar colouring to me. We have just been offered a match at LWC with a kind person who is fair, blonde, blue eyed. I am not sure whether DP will decide yes or no but we both wonder if the chances of a 'better' match are very low.

I know you won't be surprised when I tell you my brother and all my cousins are the same mix but some of us look much more 'asian' than others. We all survived school despite none of us being clones of any of our parents if you see what I mean. If it makes sense in other ways perhaps looking at LWC would be an idea?


----------



## cornwall

Hi Ladies,

It might be worth getting in touch with the National Gamete Donation Trust, http://www.ngdt.co.uk/
They may have suitable donors, or you can post a request.

/links


----------



## JacH

Kim,
I went to CRGH and whilst I know nothing about the likelihood of ethnic suitable donors I would really recommend them. Our eggs were from Russia and there must be an ethnically diverse population there! If not I'm sure CRGH would be able to support you- they went into huge detail with us and we did not want to go abroad either but for different reasons. 
I did have IUI with my own eggs last year- with a 22% chance of success (high for my age) but that did not work. They said IVF with my own eggs would have no chance of working as the eggs are too delicate by this age. They have a very high success rate with IVF, both donor and OE and I would trust their judgement. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kim01

Hello Ladies,
Hi Aprilclare-  I’m not of a mix race background however, my nieces , nephews and their children are all mixed  race.  So far none of them encountered bullying at school or in the work place.  
I just don’t understand this consultant at Lister- this man also make another comment to me during the consultation – he  said that if  either one of us is Caucasian or Mixed race then we can go ahead with receiving a Caucasian DE.  For example if my DH is  Caucasian then me receiving the caucasian DE would make the child 100% Caucasian.  Then wouldn’t it cause a stir when I pick the child from school because the child is obviously has a different ethnicity to me.  I feel that he contradicted himself.  I don’t waste anymore energy thinking about  his  irrational thoughts.  He needs to reflect on his people skills and take care when interpreting  guidelines.
Hi Cornwall – I have contacted the ngdt.co.uk – there is a short of asian or oriental donor eggs.  The wait can be very long and it is not guaranteed.  I have search the web to see any donors available- there are quite a few post requesting asian or oriental DE, again demand is greater than supply.
Hi JacH,
How long did you have to wait for a DE from abroad.  How did the clinic get the DE from Russia to UK?
Like you- going abroad is not an option for us.  We would not be able to get time off together  from work etc.  It is far too stressful.  I don't want to wait too long for DE because time is not on my side.
Ladies- myself and Dh don’t have a problem with receiving Caucasian DE.  The child will be of mixed race with my DH’s sperm.  He/she will be loved.    I don’t see it’s a problem.  It is shocking during my path to be parent -  I encountered an odd  consultant  who has a  complex about mixed race children.  
I will give the CRGH a call.
I’m grateful for the support and info.  Will keep you ladies updated. Thanks again.  Kim


----------



## JacH

Kim- we waited a year and the egg was frozen- but CRGH have a very good success rate with frozen eggs and they seem to be on the cutting edge of new technology. They also did not seem to mind my age or even comment on it. They were recommended to me by the consultant at the hospital where I had my son and interestingly the only other place he recommended was the Lister! We went to CRGH entirely because it was easier for us to get to- lucky chance really. I thought the actual technical process ie waiting times, appointments etc was dreadful but the medical care and the people were excellent. Everyone we met was lovely and really kind and helpful- the downside was we waited hours and sometimes they forgot I was there and went home (Happened twice!!) and once I was booked for an appointment but noone had told the consultant and I regularly waited 3 hours but as someone else said- it was only because they were so good that they had such demand.  It is very expensive- more than we had planned for- but obviously having success first time I really cannot fault them for that or put a price on it for us! I do hope you find them helpful in your case.


----------



## Kim01

Hi Ladies,

I received an email from a solicitor firm specialising in fertility and law.  She said that there is no legal rule requiring a person to use ethnically matched donor eggs.

JacH -I emailed CRGH, just waiting fir their reply.  

I have booked myself in for a second opinion with HSFC this week.  will let you ladies know after consultation.


----------



## Kim01

Hello Ladies,

I had my second opinion today at HSFC.  It went better than expected.  All options explained.  My previous scan result and blood results (taken 6 months ago) accepted by HSFC as valid.  No need to repeat- save me some money.  

After the consultation - I have decided to go with the D/E option.  Same day had blood taken today for  MCV, immune test and micro-clotting testing.  Also paid to be on waiting list.  

In the mean time  its a waiting game for the blood results.  Been told that if my period comes in the next two weeks -I'm to return to clinic for uterine lining treatments and mock implantation. 

JacH - No reply from ARGH as yet.  However, I have decided to go with HSFC.

Cham - my scan results from Lister and blood results from GP were accepted as valid by HSFC (been told my results valid for up to one year).  

Fingers cross I shall be matched with a donor soon.


Thank you ladies for the support.

kim


----------



## CANDyT2

Hello Ladies,
                  Sorry to interrupt with a completley different subject-but does anyone know what the general approach to down regging is if your perimenopausal? I'm approaching menopause and have not had a period for several months and usually have to take northisterone to induce a bleed before starting BCP before ivf cycle. I then also usually administer gonapeptyl down regging injection. I'm wondering is I need to have the gonapeptyl if ultrasound scans show that my uterine lining is remaining thin throughout the month?


----------



## ellesters

Hi Candy,

I think it depends on your clinic.  The one I'm attending still insist on DR injection unless you have been 3 years without a cycle!  Seems a bit overkill to me. 

best, 


Ellie


----------



## cornwall

Hi Candy,

My clinic put me on cycloprogynova for a month. Although this is HRT, you only take it for 3 weeks, then have a pill-free week when you have a bleed. On the second day of my 'period', I started on progynova to build up my lining. I had a scan after 7 days and my lining was over 10mm.

I hadn't had a natural period for about 18 months when I started treatment.


----------



## CANDyT2

Hi Ladies,
              Thanks Cornwall,  I might ask them about taking the cyclo progynova instead as that has both estrodial and progesterone, so should help with menopausal symptoms too.  

Thanks Ellesters, my clinic prefers that the gonapeptyl is administered subcutaneously, although I had bad side effects during last DE cycle (aching bones, cramps etc), which didn't occur after I had administered it intramuscularly during previous cycles.  At the end of the day, I will probably have to have it just to make sure ovaries are definitley asleep.


----------



## tinytim

HI LADIES, Julia3620- sorry for long delay to your question about cost of ivf/de treatment in Dogus clinic, cost all in inc accom and half board was 1st time 4,600 [ish] euro,s [oh and inc transfers to / from airport and clinic] second time we got a thousand euro's off [for using them again- loyal customers so to speak...] now im not sure they are still doing the accom in with "their package" any more iv heard maybe not- you'd have to ask them, if you are not already fixed up with a clinic?? [you could always say i highly recomm them to you, and see if they could do you a deal?? [worth a try hun if your still looking].. oh and in responce to your other question we had a 5 day blastocyst 1st time [which i really wanted] and a 3 day the time after [which i was'nt too happy about- but the doctor reasured me it would work 3 or 5 day no difference....] and i did get preg both times -so she was right. Anyway hope all this info has'nt come too late to help you out? good luck whatever clinic you go with..
CONGRATS MALIBAR on your boy x -i remember i while ago briefly chatting to you... glad everything worked out wonderful for you. I am now 24 weeks today with a little girl [yay] and so thrilled it all worked out for us - sometimes its hard to believe but fingers double crossed - we will get there..... HAPPY CHRISTMAS LADIES ALL THE BEST. X SASHA.


----------



## indiajo

Hi I'm 48 and just got a BFP on my first DE cycle ... Age does nt matter! I think cut off at my clinic is 50 for a fresh cycle .. X


----------



## MsPeaches

*KimT* - all the very best of positive vibes to you on your baby making journey - I think you have been subjected to really unprofessional conduct, quite judgemental - I think that the doctor concerned was probably in breach of hospital policy to treat you the way he did. Worthy of making a complaint if you had the energy, but then - I'd be also behind you to save all energy for moving on and making your baby(s)!!! I too have had to process a lot to get to the DE stage - has taken years, but has also been quite organic - I am very very okay with it, even though it carries with it a lot of different challenges.

JacH - such a roller coaster, the trust we put in our treaters, and not necessarily being treated as well as we might expect - I just hope that your results are brilliant!

Hello *CandyT, ellester, Cornwall, TinyTim* andy anyone else lurking - hope you all don't mind me joining!

And *indiajo* - wow - I've read over your posts and what a journey you've had (like all of us I guess but&#8230; each one is individual, unique, and pretty stressful!) - all the very best for your scan on 14 January - everything crossed for you!

I am tootling along on the pill until I start the bigger meds early in the new year - looking forward to heading to Spain now for DD ET - hopefully around 24/25 January, all things going well!

I shall keep popping back as have bookemarked this site - to keep you updated and to see how you are all going as well - we are all unique and have our unique issues - I am hoping that age will work for me this time! I am fit and healthy, and my donor is 28 and proven - fingers crossed&#8230;. xxx MsP


----------



## Kim01

Hi ladies,

How are you all?
Sorry I haven't been on this thread for a while as i was on another thread.
Hi MsPeaches- thank you for your support.  Strangely enough I'm no longer angry about the appalling Lister consultation.  When the appointment letter came - I checked their staff's profile  on his name and I was disappointed that there wasn't a lot of info on his work history.  My gut instinct told me to cancel the appointment but my head told me to give it a chance.  My gut instinct was right -  I will certainly would listen to my gut instinct from now on. 

I'm now with another clinic-very happy with their service.  My clinic found me a donor. I've just started a dummy cycle.  I'm having weekly scan to check uterine lining.

Take care ladies.  Wish you all the best in 2013.


----------



## CANDyT2

Hello MS Peaches,
                          All the best for your next cycle in 2013.


----------



## cornwall

I will just say an especially happy new year for everyone on this thread. We are all very close to 50, or just past it. 
I hope and pray that 2013 is the year we get our babies


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all on this first day of 2013 - may all our hard work be rewarded this year!  

Thank you CANDy and ditto that Cornwall!  

KimT - what a timely reminder.  I hardly ever make new years "resolutions" but this year I did - to follow my intuition more.  Perhaps that is the gift we need to recognise at our age - we do have a lot of innate knowledge, not just about our bodies.  If it doesn't feel right to ditch it and move to something that does - and to never second guess our insight!  I have had a few instances as the year drew to a close where I had major gut feelings that I did not follow - which I am taking as a very good lesson.

So - 2013 - I have a gut feeling... that a lot of us will be expressing delight and wonder at some marvelous long dreamed of change!

All the best to us - MsP


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello - all quiet on this thread.

Just to report I had my ET today - all went very smoothly, with two super nice embies now on board!  Am about to go on a gentle 49 year old PUPO stroll around the block.  Different to the block at home - which would take me over an hour as is in the country!  Here in bustling Madrid... I promise not to lift anything, but might be tempted to pop into a shop or two along the way - seeing as they are open... have been snoozing and resting all afternoon post transfer, so feel like getting the blood flowing a bit.

Take care to any and every one out there - MsP xxxxx


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck miss p take it easy thinking of you love Malabar


----------



## MsPeaches

Aw - thanks Malabar!  Hope things are going well for you with your second little FET wonder baby!  xx


----------



## malabar girl

Miss p all good he was 4 months yesterday and for a small bub he is now almost 7kegs. Happy Australia day love Malabar


----------



## julia3620

Mrs Peaches,

Good luck for the two week wait. Take it easy, be very good to yourself and keep us posted! Thinking of you!


----------



## MsPeaches

Nawww - thanks *Julia*!


----------



## Zebbie(

Hello there Ms Peaches 

I have just had my ET on 24th too.  In Barcelona not Madrid - but have to admit to a bit of one day post transsfer shopping too. 

Flew back to the UK on Friday evening - and now on the dreaded two weeks wait - good luck to you for a positive result.  Maybe we can worry, contemplate symptoms and keep our fingers crossed together. 

Hello to all the other ladies on this thread - very inspirational as I have conteplated the different steps on this journey.

Best wishes 

Zebbie

Best


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello Zebbie - love the post transfer shopping! Good to know there are more of us flying around out there!

Just in case you would like - I am over on the Feb 2WW list as well - kind of nice cos the first page lists everyone's test dates in order, and you get to see how others are all coping, who are testing around the same time - come and join!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300308.0

There are also quite a few interesting threads in the 2WW section under "Treatment Support", called "Ladies in Waiting (2WW)".

Two days down... MsP xxx


----------



## CANDyT2

Good luck Ms Peaches and Zebbie-blowing lots and lots of baby dust to you both


----------



## julia3620

Good luck Zebby and Mrs Peaches - do keep us posted. Wishing you lots of relaxation, calm and abundance.

I am keeping all crossed for you.

Julia


----------



## malabar girl

Hi miss peaches how are you doing. How is the shopping going. Lucky your not here bushfire in Vic floods in old and rain and floods in now. Take care Malabar


----------



## malabar girl

Typo nsw


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello everyone,

I'm okay... sort of... had a mini meltdown today, crying in the streets of Madrid - not full dramatic, operatic, but could not stop the tears - had an email that none of the four remaining embryos have made it to be frozen - so no back up, just winging it on these two little ones hopefully snuggling away inside me...

If things transpire that I need to contemplate a "next move", the clinic are now looking out any embros available for adoption. Goodness gracious. I really hope these two littlies stick with me...

Hello again Zebby - I'm heading to Barcelona tomorrow, where one of the clinics there are graciously cooperating with my clinic so I can get my blood test done on 5th. That is at the request of the international coordinator, given my possible need to move to plan b... otherwise, the clinic say test date is 8th - which is when I'm flying down to Marrakech! Yep...

Anyways, thanks for the good wishes also *CandyT* and *Malabar*, I'm going to try and focus and keep positive. Feel all the time like I have stitch in my tummy - will be hormonal I know, only three days past transfer...

Take care all, love MsP xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Miss p a meltdown is good maybe a sign how is your sense of smell


----------



## julia3620

Mrs P,

I am thinking of you. It is wholly understandable that you had a moni meltdown............ all those hormones, the enormity of the trasfer and being in another country.

You sound like an amazing women and all that strength will stand by you. Be as gentle with yourself as you can and keep us posted. We are rooting for you and your little embies. I am sorry to hear that you have none to freeze but it only takes one!!
Thanking of you and sending you lots of TLC.

Julia


----------



## Zebbie(

MsPeaches

Oh poor you - it is disappointing about the other embryos and melt down is so reasonable in the circumstances.  I think we have all been there at some stage.  I know it is hard but you need to focus on this bit of this cycle.

I hope you managed to enjoy Barcelona - I have been there lots of times and just love the city.  I have found it a fantastic place to wander about and have a good look - and always feel very comfortable there.  And I love the food too. Where are you staying?  I tend to stay in the area around Exiample near one of Gaudi's houses La Peruda - which is beautiful. 

AFM - I am trying to forget about the whole thing but it is really impossible.  I always find it more difficult towards the end - but not choice now but to wait. 

Keep in touch - I will be thinking about you with all my fingers and toes crossed for both of us.

Here is a HUGE virtual hug for you - please treat yourself gently. 

Best wishes 

Zebbie


----------



## julia3620

Zebbie,

Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted!

Julia


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all,

And thank you *Malabar*, *Julia* and *Zebbie* for your kind words - I am feeling a lot more focussed on the present now, and these two wot are supposedly snuggling away still inside me... trouble is, my mind has been happily discounting everything I have felt as just down to the pessaries!

*Malabar* yes - don't like acetone / cleaning product / petrol exhaust fumes at all - nor ciggies and a man with a cigar the other day, and too much perfume... but then, I have always had heightened sense of smell, not sure if it is perhaps more to do with the smells in Spain being different to what I am used to? And while I work in the big smoke, I live in the country so I'm not subjected to the smells of industry and urban living as much when at home.

Sigh... not sure that anything is happening... did a naughty POAS yesterday and one today - nadda. EC was on 22nd, 3dt was 25th, blood test day is 5th. Clinic wanted 8th, but I have to test 5th if need to prep for another go. I hope I don't get a false negative... eeeeeekkk...

How are your "symptoms" going *Zebbie*?

Take care everyone, MsP xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Miss p good luck and just popped on to offer support love Malabar


----------



## Zebbie(

Hello there MsPeaches

How are you doing today? I logged in last night to check on you and wrote about my symptoms and then managed to press the wrong button and loose the whole post! 

Very naughty of you doing early testing ;-) -  my Otd is 6th and may have a little try tomorrow. I only have imaginary symptoms, I think. Maybe an odd taste in my mouth and perhaps sore boobs. But the again I am taking so much medication I just about rattle and so any symptoms could be down to that. 

Where are you on your travels at the moment? 

Julia - thanks for the welcome and the good luck. I could do with it this time. So fingers crossed. I will keep you in touch. 

Malabar - your profile photo is so beautiful. Ahh. 

Best wishes

Zebbie


----------



## Jaspa

Just lurking in...

Ms Peaches I just wanted to wish you all the best - I'd forgotten before Christmas that you were heading off in the new year.  I'll look back in to see your updates and have everything crossed for you that your two embroys have snuggled in.  

All the best to other current cyclers too


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello,

Thanks again *Malabar* and hi *Zebbie* and *jaspa*, yes I'm still in Barcelona after my treatment at Procreatec in Madrid. They have managed to arrange for me to get tested at Instituto Marques here in Barcelona which is amazing of them - love a bit of cooperation!

However... to be honest, I am not feeling all that positive about tomorrow. Yesterday, which was 9dpt, I did a pretty normal looking Spanish two line test and there was a very very very faint line... that was also the day I spent in bed for most if not all the day with a sore throat. I had been running "quite warm" the two days preceding. I hope I did not have some lurgey that killed my chances?

The sore throat had mysteriously cleared this morning, and I did a Clear Blue digital - blankety blank blank blank, "non embarazado" - well - bah humbug I say to that!

What does it all mean... so off I go for my blood test - 9.00 a.m. I am to turn up then they will walk me to the hospital where they will open a file on me and do the test - as much info I could get was that they would make the test urgent, so that the results hopefully come in around 5pm.

I'm just not that hopeful - I have gone up and down in terms of feeling "yes I'm pregnant" or "no, I don't feel anything..." with all of my symptoms, but pretty much all of them are progesterone pessary related oui? Occasional nausea, insomnia / fatigue, drinking heaps, peeing heaps, lots of pulling and twinges and "something going on" on the right side of my uterus, weird leg aches, less tolerant of bad smells, slight dizziness, odd slightly fuzzy vision earlier on, bigger, veiny boobs, and pinging feelings around my right ovary (which should be completely and utterly dead as the proverbial dodo thank you very much said the menopausal lady!),

And faint line in the morning followed by a day of sore throat... could have killed my chances? I am not sure when a cold/flu flare is a good sign, or when it is a bad sign - it seems it can be both.

Oh well - absolutely nothing I can do about it at this stage. So - tomorrow evening I hope I shall know - I just HOPE that it is not testing too early, such that it will be negative when it could have been positive later? Given that I am testing here on 5th, in view of possible second try, and that the clinic actually scheduled me to test on 8th? What is with those three days?

Anyways, am sitting on hotel bed eating raspberries and tomatoes. Go figure.

Everything crossed for me, and lots of lovely hopeful wishes to all you others, love MsP xxxx


----------



## MsPeaches

Oh PS: - why not.  Howz these for progesterone pessary caused symptoms... we think?  Sobbing while watching dog rescue vids on Youtube last night in bed in the dark... and vids on people announcing their pregnancies... three or four super vivid dreams, one I've got rapunzel long hair, another I'm announcing to everyone that I'm having twins... and mood swings - nearly took out a waiter today - I was about to sit after unburdening myself of two large shopping bags and coat and under layer and scarf and gloves at a nice table in the window for an early lunch, like the place was packed - with EMPTY tables... when he comes up and starts this facetious sing-song about how the table I'm at can seat anywhere from 2 to 3 or 4 people, but that the table for me is over "here", and he points to a nasty little thing over by the toilet... I look around me and say, well, I'd like to sit here, and he goes into sing-song mode again - I nearly took his head off as I grabbed up my shopping and coat etc. in quite an OPERATIC fanfare - and said - I REALLY wanted to sit by the WINDOW - thanks for that, I think I'll LEAVE IT.  I don't think he gave a rats!  And their poor economy... Anyways, nearly cried outside - felt like the proverbial, and had to get it together - it was only one of many lunch options!  Sigh... over 'n out! MsP


----------



## malabar girl

Z the pic is of my ddi soon to be 2 taken by her sister soon to be 21.
Msn peaches I do hope all the emotional ups and downs brings you abig fat pregnancy. Enjoy your time and look in again on you latter love Malabar


----------



## MsPeaches

That is a gorgeous pic of your little 2 year old Malabar - my eldest sister is 18 years older than me - she had left home when I was born as was doing nursing, and that was back in the day when they had to live in!  I always have looked up to her and thought that she was fab - admired her clothes and style and travels and stories - really is a relationship that can go on and on.

Thanks again by the way, MsP x


----------



## Jaspa

MsPeaches, all the best for your blood test today.  You've had a range of symptoms and I sympathised reading about your being under the weather.  I guess it forced you to have a rest though.  What a nasty little man on his power horse at the restaurant - I would have walked out too.


----------



## Zebbie(

Hello everyone

MsP - poor you jobs worth waiters, receptionist etc drive me mad too especially as when they are being unpleasant they have no idea what the person they are being rude to is facing. Grrr! I would have left too. 

Have you had your test result yet? I have been wondering today. 

Malabar - nice story and an impressive nice age gap - how did your older daughter take the news about a new arrival? My oldest daughter is 16 and the younger one is 10. 

Afm - I kept a sample this morning because I was not brave enough to test and then have to go to work if I was disappointed. Actually it was a bfp 2-3 weeks since conception according to the test.  I am very cautiously please because I have been here before and had both a chemical pregnant and a blighted ovum. So now need to keep everything crossed that this one sticks and the scan has a kinder result than last time. 
C
Best wishes to you all

Zebbie


----------



## MsPeaches

Oooo Zebbie - that sounds mighty exciting!  I reckon you are on to a winner - everything crossed for you!

For me it is BFN on bloods today unfortunately.

Will see via the clinic in Madrid if there is a Plan B, as I did book time over here to coincide with possible frostie rescue.  Unfortunately, even with a proven donor, no frosties to be had which is a mighty let-down.  Plan B is if there are any embryos available for "adoption" - a lot to think about in a short time, if there even are any, and if they are in any way, shape or form suitable.  Not what I would have chosen.

Very stressed as heading to Morocco day after tomorrow - lovely place for a bleed!

Will let you all know if there is a Plan B - love and best wishes to all, MsP xx


----------



## julia3620

Mrs P, I am so sorry that you have had a BFN and such a horrible time of it over the next few days. I very much hope that the clinic have a plan B and that you get to try again. It is an incredibly enotional time and it is so hard so I really hope you take very good care of yoruself, allow yourself to reach out, there are people here that want to support and hear your experiences. Do keep us posted. Sending you big hugs.xxxx

Zebbie, congratualtions. I rally hope this little one stays and that you allow yourself some joy at your BFP - sending you lots of wondereful vibes for groweth and snuggling in more and more. Big hug xxxx


----------



## malabar girl

Mspeaches so sorry but the up side is that i did not get pg the first time with a fresh cycle i only have my 2 babies from frosties so it could be better than you think. Have a great time in marocoo i have been there and love the filth the hussle and bustel of the life. Good luck love malabar


----------



## Jaspa

MsPeaches, so sorry to read your news.  I really hope some beautiful embryos come your way in the next few weeks before you leave.  Take care of yourself over the next few days and traveling to Morocco.


----------



## ava1

Hi, would it be okay to join this board? I can't post too much on my board now as they like you to move on after a BFP.  I am 49 and just had a successful first time 2 x embryos transfer in Czech Republic, in fact first time ever pregnant so am in a state of shock really! 

I did my blood tests to confirm on Monday my test date and first one came in at 2432 the second one yesterday was just over 4,900. I think as long as it doubles its considered okay but to be honest I don't really understand the numbers at all. my scan is on the 20th which seems ages away - I think pregnancy is a permanent state of 2week waits! 

I wanted to post to let others know that it can work so please don't give up hope. It seems to me that it is a journey of a 1000 steps and we are all just at different stages. Of course I am not even thinking at the moment about being 50 and a first time mum that is a little too scary!


----------



## julia3620

Dear Ava,
Welcome to the thread and hearty congratulations on your pregnancy. What wonderful news. May I ask which clinic you used? the HCG results can be confusing but I think they are looking for them to double every 48 hours. I know the clinic I was at asked me to do three tests over a period of six days..... Do keep us posted and I am over the moon for you!

Julia


----------



## cornwall

Ava: welcome and congratulations! I'm the same age as you and waiting to start my third cycle after two unsuccessful ones. Really hoping for a positive this year.


----------



## ava1

Julia3620 - hi thanks for the warm welcome its nice to find a new home. I went to ReproGenesis who were great, small but very caring and I am convinced the embryologist is a miracle worker! My DH had very poor morphology so I was worried that they wouldn't be able to do anything for us. We ended up with a hatching blast and an expanded blast to use for the transfer and one spare for a frozen. 

I know it's early days so we dare not get too excited and of course I don't know yet how many are in there but I am trying to take it slow. My clinic seem happy with just 2 hcg's so just have to be patient now.

Cornwall- thanks also for your kind welcome. I have seen lots of successes on these boards on 3rd cycles so I really believe you have a good chance. It was suggested to me that if a cycle fails it at least gives the clinic more info on how to adjust your treatment for the next one. Moving you closer to your successful cycle.


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
I'm just getting ready for a FET - probably at the end of the month - with our one remaining embryo.
Very blessed as we already have two littlies... although have had a very long journey to get there!
Lirac x


----------



## julia3620

Lirac,

Great to hear about your successful cycles - what blessings and how inspirational! What a star you are to keep going. I really admore your determination and resilience. It gives me hope. Good luck with your FET and keep us posted!!


----------



## Courgette

Wow Lirac, great news!! I wish you every success and will be following you on here to see how it all goes!! Xx


----------



## CANDyT2

Hello Ladies,
                  Hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread but I could really do with some advice.

I have been ttc for well over a year now and usually administer down-regulating gonapeptyl injections. However, I don't really know if I need this injection as I suspect that I may have reached the menopause. My problem is that being 50+ and ttc I have not had the luxury of being able to have a 'year off' to see if I have reached the menopause as I 'cannot afford the time' off from preparing for ivf to have the FSH blood test to see if I'm menopausal as I need to try and get preggers as soon as possible! 

I am currently taking BCP to synchronize my cycle and suspect that I may have reached the menopause as during each pill-free week I experience extremely bad menopausal symptoms which I think is due to drop in pills hormones.  So...I'm wondering if anyone out there knows if there is a way of testing for menopause if still on BCP as I don't relish the thought of purging my already depleted ovaries with down-regulating injection?


----------



## ellesters

Hi Candy,

Are you still doing OE?  Wow - didn't even know that could be considered at "our" age.  What kind of success rate does your clinic give? 

I am also 50++ (although I don't normally post here but on one of the donor egg threads)  I still had a cycle when I started this journey over 2 years ago however, it had become fairly irregular.  I also questioned my clinic with regard to the need for downregging.  I'd rather not take drugs unnecessarily and  between cycles I did not have a bleed without the "help" of HRT.    However I was told they insist on the down reg even if a woman has been menopausal for up to 3 years!  They want to have complete control so as to easily coordinate with donor.  I've also had some hot flushes in between cycles when not on the hormones.  As the down reg injection is meant to supress ovulation, not sure how this would deplete your ovaries, unless you mean of the ability to produce/stimulate production of estrogen and that is supplemental in most cycles anyway? 

Not sure it that's been helpful.  

xx Ellie


----------



## CANDyT2

Hi Ellesters,
                  Thanks for your reply. No, I'm not doing OE as too old-so will be doing DE with Dogus clinic in Cyprus. I'm not sure of their exact  success rate but it is very good.

Like you, I had to take HRT (Cyclo Progynova) between cycles to induce a bleed-also took Noresthisterone 5mg tabs 3 times a day for 5 days before another cycle.

The problem I have is that it's hard to try and decide if the hot flushes, irritability and so on, is a result of menopause or the ivf medication as Iv'e not been able to 'take a year off' from the ivf to see what my natural cycle is like! 

I think that I'm just going to have to have the gonapeptyl to make sure ovaries are definitley asleep.


----------



## malabar girl

Hi allionly took hrt no down reg I had one baby 8 weeks prior to my 50th now a second at 51 go for it never to old good luck Malabar


----------



## CANDyT2

Thanks Malabar Girl,
                            I'm due to see another UK fertility consultant soon so I might enquire about down regging and gonapeptyl


----------



## morganna

Hello -

I am 55 and going it alone for DE and DS.
I started this thread on the 'International' board, under Cyprus, but i think it will help to also have it on this board. Its great there is one for 40 plus, but women 50 plus need a little confidence boosting, i know i do!!

The clinics that I have narrowed my choice down to (primarily because of my age!!) are Dogus in Northern Cyprus and Pedios, in Southern Cyprus, Nicosia being the Capital.

Dogus offer DE and DS for 5,600 euros, and this includes everything except meds, flights and they put 200 euros towards a hotel of thieir suggestion.  They have transfers for women from and to the airport, which is nice not to have to worry about!  They can arrange meds for you too.

Julie from Dogus Clinic  wrote  "We successfully treat women with severe endometriosis scarring, so a scan showing scarring won't make a difference unless you are also going to arrange an operative hysteroscopy prior to IVF  cycles which is unlikely. Cysts can easily be aspirated so they aren't a problem either. If there are any fibroids Dr Firders will select a different place within the endometrium to transfer the embryos.  The success rate for DE and DS is 72%.

They have a website you can log into without a password to research the DS.

PEDIOS clinic which is in Southern Cyprus, offer 6 attempts for 7,500 euros, over a 2 year period, it does not include DS costs, meds, hotels, transfers. The success rate for DE and DS is 57%.

Regarding scans...............

PEDIOS need a pelvic scan, and HIV HEP C etc tests.  

I hope this thread will help women 50 plus.

I have fostered and adopted for years, and now wish to pursue pregnancy,............. birth,   breast feeding    all something I have always longed for.

Hope to be in touch with other 50 plus ladies!!

Morganna xxx.


----------



## cornwall

Hi,

I'm 49 and just about to start my third cycle with Pedieos. I feel their special offer is well worth it as I think women of our age are likely to need more than one attempt and the offer has taken all pressure off the financial aspect of treatment. I didn't have to have a pelvic scan prior to starting treatment, just all the blood tests for myself and those appropriate for DH.

The clinic staff have been wonderful and have gone out of their way to help us, providing ICSI and lining scans at no extra cost. We've had two fresh cycles so far and had three embryos transferred each time. On our first cycle, we had three blasts transferred and the clinic has said they will go for blasts this time too.


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry the Over 50's thread was unstuck for some reason! Will merge later when not on my mobile

Shelley x

Merged


----------



## julia3620

Fantastic to hear women's current experiences of clinics. I am 50 and receiving treatment at CRGW in Wales. Unfortunately I have had several failed cycles in the US and am now going to try some local treatment. I did look at Spain and Cyprus and almost went to Serum but they now only treat women up to 50 birthday.
Morganna, I am inspired that you are trying and really wish you so much luck and joy. It sounds as if you have given so much to other little ones  and perhaps big ones that I really hope you get to hold your own.
Great to know about the other threads.

Good luck to everyone on this journey!

Julia


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone glad to see you all I have had to bubs in the past 18 months.  My daughter was born 8 weeks before my 50th birthday and my son at 51 so never give up. Malabar


----------



## morganna

Hi Cornwall, wish you all the best this time around.  Not sure what to make of Pedios, as they did ask for a scan within the last 6 months. That was last week!  And that is what i mean about Pedios, the 'conflicting' info is disconcerting.  But you obviously are hapy with them so thats what counts.    The financial pressure being 'lifted' whilst TTC is a biggee!! 

Thank you Julia! I appreciate your kinds remarks.  
Really want to have a baby/babies  . 
Torn between Dogus and Pedios. Pedios offer 6 attempts over 2 years, but Dogus are SO on the ball, and offer transfers between airports, which really takes the stress off things!! The hotels they co-ordinate your stay with, also make it easier, as everyone knows everyone regarding clinics and transfers etc.  NO HASSLE!!!  Exactly what one needs when going it alone  .

Hope this thread continues to grow and flourish, with everyones stories.  We older women can do with it  .
Currrently i am staying as healthy as i can, taking multi vitamin, and aspirin as recommended, no smoking, no alcohol, veg and fruit and fish and chicken.  I don't do sugar. Going to start an exercise program. Then hopefull fly to Cyprus in a couple of months time.

Besides Dogus and Pedios, the only other clinics i know that take 50 plus are in India. So will stick to this side of the world.  Easier all around. 

Good luck to all.

Morganna xxx.


----------



## wannabemomagain

Thanks Morgana for the new thread link. There are also clinics in Bulgaria that take 50 plus so since DH is Bulgarian we went that way. It's a very thorough clinic and the doctor loves a challenge. We managed to get pregnant just not stay pregnant. The doctor put me a cure for my Natural Killer cells after immune testing. It was nice to see him take an interest in everything. He was reassuring in a way that hasn't happened before. We were in Nicosia 4 years ago and then in Prague which was wonderful and we got a positive from it. It just doesn't stick. It's harder to get back on the wagon and with our natural pregnancies and the last 2 DE IVF its been 9 years and 5 pregnancies lost. My only reason for going on is that I know we're supposed to have a child together. I know that sounds crazy but I just know we will.  Good luck to all we are not crazy even though I know in my case it is debatable


----------



## ellesters

Hi ladies, 

I am off to Isida in Kiev end of next week for our 2nd fresh DE cycle (4th attempt at DEIVF inc 2x FET's)  I usually post on the Donor Egg thread but as I'm currently 52 this is probably also a good place!!  Just wanted to add that my clinic has no problem with over 50's and at least some of the Czech clinics (Reprofit, Fertimed, maybe Gennet) do too, also Altra Vita in Moscow. 

I've heard good things about both Dogus and Pedios though! 

Best of luck to both morganna and wannabemom!! 

xx Ellie


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi Ellie,
Good luck on your new try. We looked into Kiev but we travel out of Norway so it's hard to get flights in the winter part of year that suit the times we need. We would have gone with Gennet we were there when I was 49 but Czech passed a new law in 2010 that doesn't accept anyone over 50 anymore. That's why we couldn't keep on with them. After we lost our last BFP from them I was too old for a new cycle.

Keep fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## malabar girl

Goodluck elle sending lots of   
Good luck everyone never give up I am almost 52 and have dd 20 dd 13 and now so luck to have dd 2 next week and ds 6 months in 2 weeks. You are only as old as you want to feel love to all Malabar


----------



## ellesters

Thanks for the good wishes malabar girl and wannabemom!  

I guess I should have read through your signature before posting wannabe - then I would have realised you had already been at Gennet    I had no idea they'd changed the law in Czech in 2010. Just shows how long we've been at this game. 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie-

I did contact Isida in Kiev. But they said no to my age, actually i was 54 then. I think they may take early 50's.  They may even bend the rules if you start with them in your early 50's.  I had contacted them because i know someone who lives in Kiev and it may have been easy for me to stay with them. Same with Reprofit, ............. I am 'too old'. 

However its Dogus or Pedios for me now.  Probably Dogus.

I wish you all the very best!!

As for the lady who posted regarding the documentary.................I am not a 'parent to be'............ yet. And for me..........going it alone, and keeping it private is paramount.  TTC in your 50's can be fraught with negative comments from family and so called friends.  I have told a couple of TRUSTED friends, ...............not even family.  I will Not until i am well into 4th month at least. But i do hope there may be some women who may take part in your documentary. I may be open to it when i am well on the way with the pregnancy.  Not sure!! But good luck.  Its important to raise the awareness that more and more women have choices now. And for those who have strived for a great deal of their lives to have a child, it really means the world to them to have the opportunity.

Love to all.

Morganna xxx.


----------



## MsPeaches

Hi all, haven't posted here for ages but just want to report that I have my longed for   after my second hog in Spain.  Had a fair positive in feb, then got straight back into building the lining for another try, and its worked!  Did HPTs last week, blood test Friday, hCG 109 prog 38.3, waiting on results of second blood test done this morning.  I will turn 50 during the pregnancy!

So beer give up. Will post more and read back what I've missed later today, love MsP xxx


----------



## MsPeaches

PS: bloomin' iPhone, changing all my words! Hopefully you can work it all out...


----------



## malabar girl

Great news mrs peaches I did the same failed the first time then straight back into it and it worked.  So happy for you love Malabar


----------



## MsPeaches

Thank you Malabar - there must be something in the back-to-back cycle thing then, hmmm...

Well, HCG was 109 on 8th/3, and 1238 on 12th/3, which is today, official test day.  Phew!  I think that's kind of okay from what I can gather.  Can you tell I'm still a bit detached?!  My doubling time is 1.1 days - not sure what that all means yet.  I do wonder if there are two in there... two were put in and I'd love a Little Peach AND a Little Plum!  Fingers crossed!

Love MsP xxx


----------



## morganna

Thank you Dominique.

Congrats Peaches! wonderful news for you!
Can you tell me what you mean by building the lining up? all info gratefully received  

To inform all about Dogus, whom i am leaning HEAVILY on now for my DS and DE treatment at the age of 55!  
I found out today that they offer a discount of 1,000 euros on a second attempt if no BFP on first try with fresh embryo transfer. OR if you pay an extra 500 euros for first try, and its unsuccessful then the 2nd try is 1,700 euros. (awaiting confirmation on this, but its wonderful news for me!!!).  Takes the dreaded pressure off finances!!

The success rate is 72% for my age for DS and DE. For fresh embryo transfer. Waiting for success rate for frozen.

I am getting really excited now and looks like i will be out there at Dogus by JUNE for SURE!!!    

Meanwhile, no smoking, no alcohol, staying off sugar (it just does not suit me at all).  Fish chicken, veg, fruit, water, decaff coffee. And positive thinking.  If i start to worry i just replace the thoughts with something nice or stop the negative thoughts and distract myself.   banish them away.

Keep the posts coming ladies......................

good luck to all.

Morganna xxx.


----------



## ellesters

That's wonderful news Peaches!!  Fingers crossed for strong second beta.  

I'm really surprised to hear that Isida have a cut off age morganna.  I remember a lady of 55 who was treated there posting on Isida thread, but that was before I started with them in 2011.  Things change I guess.  Fantastic news about the Dogus discount scheme though and those are odds I like!!  I would have certainly considered them if I'd known or they had that scheme when I was starting out.  We got about 1,000 euro discount on our 2nd fresh go at Isida as well, really helps.  Roll on June.  Definitely sounds you're doing all the right things to prepare.  

AFM - DH back last night from "doing his bit".  It's a bit early since we had a delay with starting the stimming the donor as my AF was a no show so they will have to freeze his deposit.  They did say yesterday (why not before?) that it would have been better for fertilization if the sample was fresh and I briefly kicked myself for deciding not to reschedule his flights as they were not refundable - I've had him on a frequent ejaculation programme prior to this to hopefully improve DNA fragmentation - and that means the volume is probably less than usual.. So, fingers crossed enough good swimmers make it out of the deep freeze.  Nothing I can do about it now anyway.    Just over a week to go to xfer.  Getting a bit nervous... 

xx Ellie


----------



## lana-morales

HI!
just want to say hello
and chat with you all.
I had DE and here we are
4 yr old GGG's
tx done in Cz Re[
at 55!
love
Lana


----------



## Lucy6710

HI Lana
UR GIRLS ARE STUNNING!
HOW ARE U?

IM FINE MY LO IS 7 mo and just a joy
having a day off and wnjoying her 
LUCY


----------



## deblovescats

hi girls
i just wanted to say congrats to ms peaches - so happy for you and fingers crossed !
good luck elle! 
I'm torn at the moment with clinics - i think i'm panicking as it's my birthday next week - will be 46! Scary thought.
I've had 2 attempts with DE in UK - one fresh, other FET - no success and no reason given! 
Been to serum for initial appt - liked Penny, and good vibes from other people, but she identified a septum/blockage in uterus and said should have hysteroscopy before going ahead. This wasn't mentioned at previous clinic so very unsure! Have booked an appt with GP to see if I can have it checked out. 
Also, contacted care at sheffield as would be easier in UK, but cost is an issue here.
Morgana - intrigued about dogus - have had email from them and impressed with cost structure - veering towards checking it out.
Deb


----------



## morganna

Hi Lana -
55 and triplet girls what a triple blessing!!!
There is no info underneath your post and I am intrigued about your 'story'. Can you tell me about your journey conceiving those beautiful girls?
Would love to know. Especially because i am the same age as you were when you had your triplets.
Love,
Morganna xx 

Lucy, would love to hear about your journey too!
Deb - you are a lot younger than me and Lana, so you will be okay. Just keep on holding onto your dream, Julie at Dogus, is amazing.  She really takes an active interest in you and relays info to Dr Ferdevs (female doctor by the way, which i LOVE). There is nothing she will not answer and she is always prompt in getting back to you. I am REALLY impressed with Dogus, the success rate is 72% for DE and DS. They offer a 1,000 euro discount for fresh transfer second time around, and 1,700 euros for FET second attempt. Also do transfers from airports to hotels and give you 200 euros towards hotel costs. Above all i like the honesty, and respect you get from them which truly inspires confidence. SO important on this complex journey!!!
Love,

Morganna xx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all,

Yes I've heard good things about Dogus, Serum seem to work miracles with problems and immunity issues, and Procreatec are just jolly special - had my two cycles with them and they are lovely! Dr Jennifer Rayward is very warm and supportive, Anali is the English speaking nurse there, and Ruth is the international coordinator who I communicate with when I'm not there. Spot on. Both Serum and Procreatec have a cut off at your 50th birthday I believe though.

*Morgana* - regarding lining, that was just building up the lining to be a cushy home for the embies - clinics differ in what minimum they want measurement wise, but while it is building you have it measured by ultrasound - mine were both over 8mm and triple striped (I have seen this on my own ultrasounds, but still don't really understand it - but that is what they want for placement of the embryos). People swear by pineapple and brazil nuts to help build the lining - pineapple has something in it, and brazils have selenium. I was getting selenium from my prenatals. Oh - and drinking loads of water to help with blood flow etc.

Hi to anyone else and all lurkers! Love MsP xxx


----------



## lana-morales

just wanted to say I'll post more about my experience - but not today - it was 
soooooooooo busy!!!
got brain malfunction!
love
lana


----------



## ellesters

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick one from me to say we got 14 eggs from our lovely donor, 12 fertilized!  Thrilled with those numbers, looking promising for blast transfer on Weds.  Off to Kiev in the morning - not long now! 

Debs - try not to get thrown by birthdays. I have had moments of panic when I realised that this was all taking so much longer than I expected and feel like the window of opportunity is closing (more for me than you I hasten to add. I only wish I'd started at your age!)  You have plenty of time - don't rush into a decision.  No harm in looking into another clinic - certainly great recommendations on this thread for both Dogus and Pedios.  Serum is a great clinic and Penny is lovely but she does not have a magic wand.  However, plenty of other ladies have had a similar experience at Serum - that she has found problems (and fixed them during hysto) that other clinics have not.  But at €1500 it's not cheap either.  I don't know whether my hysto was necessary or not.  I really hoped it would make the difference and help my last try with the remaining eggs from my first DE attempt successful.  Not to be.  It did dramatically change my AF though so I just have to hope it was worth it.  We shall soon see.

Hey lana-morales - thanks for sharing your positive story (and yes, it would be great at some point to know more!)  YOu must be some amazing woman to have triplets at 55 - makes my worries about how I will cope with a singleton at my age pale into insignificance.  

love to all, 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Good luck Ellie!
You must be excited and anxious at the same time!!
Wishing you the very best.
Love,
Morganna xx.


----------



## lana-morales

Ellie
that is soooooooooo awesome!!!
Fingers crossed for you!!!   
more soon!
Lana


----------



## morganna

I have just found out about PGD and for me its incredible news.  I did not realise that gender selection was so readily available.
I have been informed that unhealthy embryos can be discarded before transfer, and also male or female embryos, when you have PGD.  Which guarantees you the sex of your selection. Its also reduces miscarriage, and amniocentesis is not needed.
Of course it costs more, but not that much more for the dream of the sex of your child.
I am 55 and have already fostered and adopted boys and girls, special needs and non special needs, but now since DH is no longer with us, I would like the opportunity to raise a girl. 
Its wonderful to know that women now have a choice!!  

Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck ellie


----------



## lana-morales

morganna


imo - that is super!
i will admit that in my case i would not have chosen ggg's - but like everyone said when i confessed i was hoping for a twin outcome bb or bg that afterward i wouldn't change a thing!
lana
best of luck to make your dream a reality


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,
It is lovely to hear your experiences .... certainly does give me hope and inspiration! 
I am struggling with indecision at the moment and hoping for some moral support/advice. I have had 5 failed DE cycles in the US and have decided to try a clinic in the UK ( we live in Ireland. I am 51 in  June and DH is 47). We have found a lovely proven voluntary donor in Wales and are scheduled to go to CRGW on May 6 for transfer.
I am having a few problems with the clinic and am on the verge of pulling out of treatment. I have asked the clinic several times for my medication schedule and they are not giving it to me. i received a very abrupt email from the clinic telling me that we needed to come to the clinic before April 23rd when they had previously told us that we only needed to go over for egg transfer on week of May 6 and that they would not send me schedule until we go over.
I do not mind going over , I am just annoyed at the tone of the email and there disorganisation and i have never felt so ambivalent about treatment before. I know I am not feeling very strong at the moment but do not want to direct my anger/ frustration onto the clinic and sabotage my chances of treatment but I just cannot make myself commit to going over as I am so annoyed about the attitude of the clinic and it is raising questions in my mind about their competence.
All thoughts appreciated.

Julia


----------



## morganna

Hello Julia,

So sorry to hear about the problems you are having with your clinic. The whole process of ttc is difficult enough without a clinics incompetence. 
You are so close to transfer.
I can only say that I would demand more. Surely, they should give you all the info you need at all times.
I think alot of the battle trying to conceive is communicating with the people who are arranging the treatment!
When you have excellent communication it inspires trust and confidence. That is why I cannot speak highly enough of Julie at Dogus in Northern Cyprus clinic.  She answers every question i have no matter how trivial.
Perhaps some of the other ladies can help you because they have already been through treatment and I have not.
My heart does go out to you though.
Love,

Morganna xxx


----------



## lana-morales

Dear Ladies
gonna take a walk down memory lane and tell my story.


Once upon a time there was a young woman who lived in San Francisco - 1969 - met and fell in love with a Jimi Hendrix look a like. They had 3 kids, 2 years apart, born at home - etc. This young woman had been practising yoga (meditation & hatha physical yoga since age 14) for quite some time. After number 3 was born, this couple would joke about having another set of 3 sometime later in the future - after all, they were 17 & 21 when they first got together.


Fast forward - 30 years later


Lana had split with ex when first set all were over 18 - she traveled a LOT and met a Chilean man 20 years younger than herself - they married AFTER she checked with a specialist to find out that her uterus was in excellent condition and she had a 65% chance of giving her childless husband at least 1 baby.
Since they were on a budget she researched and looked and sought a clinic that took women 55 years of age and DIDN'T charge $40,000 for DE etc - they flew to Czech Rep and for about $9,000 - which included airfare, hotel etc - they now have 4 year old gorgeous perfect non-identical triplet girls.


I will change my photo back to one of ggg's - this was taken at christmas 2012
the lighting and angle is excellent but otherwise not touched up
my dh is 42 - i will be 61 in may


love
lana
pm or post any 's
happy to tell all
maybe i'll write a book!!!


----------



## morganna

Dear Lana -
What a great story! give me more details  . Did you have 3 fresh embryos?
Amazing you have 3 non identical triplets!! ready made family, and they will always have each other!
How did the whole pregnancy go?
What help did you have when they were born?
Would love to know.
You certainly will inspire inspiration to us all.
I can't wait for my treatment and will be using PGD, as I want a girl/girls  . Easier for me since DH passed.
Thanks again for sharing your story, and I eagerly await more  
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## lana-morales

thx morganna
will write more l8r
i welcome any 's




WOULD SOMEONE BE MY WORKOUT BUDDY?
Someone NOT pg -but maybe preparing 4 tx -  i did do a medium intense workout plan for 10 mo before tx to get in shape for what was to come - now i want to focus on LONGEVITY to see my ggg's turn 40


will be back tonight!
love
lana


----------



## ciaelle

hello everyone
Lana, i do not understand your signature : "wanda came home 8 days after due date, then L 10 days later and finally S............................do you mean you gave birth to the 3 at same time but they had to stay at clinic several days?
Good evening


----------



## morganna

Hi Lana -
Not sure what the work out buddy would require, but i would like to know. I gave up smoking, drinking, sugar and caffeine. And eat fish, veg, pasta, fruit, cereals and herb teas.
Also take aspirin as advised and vitamins.
Now  i need some sort of exercise!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## lana-morales

my girls were born at 26 weeks and 5 days 
they weighed
989 grams
905
and 740


the due date was oct 9 or so - wanda came home ocy 15
lisette 2 weeks later
steph was in hospital 4 mo
more soon


they are ALL PERFECT NOW!
3 - 4 mo in nicu


----------



## lana-morales

workout buddy


i need someone to keep in touch and tell me how they are progressing with personal goals
and i can relate my daily or semi daily efforts!


----------



## morganna

Lana 
It must have been really scary that the girls were premature. Were they well taken care of in a US hospital? How did you cope?
I am still not quite sure what you need as a buddy. Need more info please.
Morganna xx


----------



## lana-morales

give me more details . Did you have 3 fresh embryos?

yes - we had 12 fresh eggs that resulted in 9 to be used - selected 3 (one dr said maybe 2 was enough, but i felt because of my age and it was "my last chance: to go with 3 - we had none to freeze after
Amazing you have 3 non identical triplets!! ready made family, and they will always have each other!

yes - the upside of 3!

How did the whole pregnancy go?
the pg went great until 24 weeks - i started having problems with terrible swelling in legs - dev. into pre eclampia with swelling going slowly up my body - when started going into the head (mine) the babies were born

What help did you have when they were born?
virtually none - no family nearby - my friends working - 2 ladies came over doe a couple hours once aweek to go shop 4 me etc

lana

Would love to know.
You certainly will inspire inspiration to us all.
I can't wait for my treatment and will be using PGD, as I want a girl/girls . Easier for

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278806.240#ixzz2O4yiCSPB


----------



## Kim01

Evening Ladies,

Sorry I have not been here for a while. I hope you don't mind me coming back again.

MsPeaches - congrat on BFP
Ellester & Morganna - Good luck
Lana-Morales- your story gives me hope.

AFM- my OTD today - I'm afraid it was a BFN.  I had 2 perfect 8 cell embies but lining wasn't quite optimal (7.5  to 7.7).  Now waiting for AF and start again with 2 frosties.

Take care everyone.  Fingers cross for all of us.


----------



## morganna

Hi Kim,
Would love to know your story, since you are posting on 50 plus   .
Not that I am nosey. Its just nice to know of other 'older' women going for treatment.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## CherieJ

Yes!!!! I have been doing the research, and found Cyprus allows the treatments for over 50s!!!!!   

One clinic has no age limit, another has 55 as the age (Cyprus IVF).  DobusIVF Centre is another.

All the best!  And baby - dust!

Cherie


----------



## CherieJ

Hello All,

I am new here, and going crazy busy getting all my research done on 50 and up.

Cyprus can do this:  Cyprus IVF and Dogusivf Centre.  There may be another.

I am so thankful that this is now a possiblity for me.     

I'm from Canada...anyone else thinking of going over?

Cheers!

Cherie


----------



## Kim01

CherieJ - welcome.  You will find lots info and support on here.

Hi Morganna - How are you.  I'm 46 menopausal. I have tubular, immune, clotting and thyroid issues.  Dh no problems.  Late starter in finding a partner.  I don't feel I quite belong to the 40's  threat (most ladies still cycling with OE).  I'm trying with DE.  Take care.


----------



## morganna

Hi Cherie -
BIG welcome!!
It's a great feeling finally finding a clinic that treat 50 plus and have NO issue with it  .
There are two boards for treatment at DOGUS clinic in North Cyprus, where they have no age limit. Its under INTERNATIONAL and you will find a bunch of ladies going out there for treatment!!
I will be going hopefully in July. I was going out in May/June UNTIL i found out that i can have PGD (preimplantation genetic diagnosis) which means that i can select the sex of the child.   . I will be using DE and DS. 
Julie is the main contact at Dogus clinic and there is nothing that she will not answer and answers promptly too. I am so excited about finally embarking on this journey and hope to share it with you all.
If there is anything i can help with please don't hesitate to ask. 
Love,
Morganna xx

Hi Kim,
BIG welcome to you too on 50 plus!
Which clinic are you going to? I am presuming its Dogus?
When are you going out next for your FET?
Love, Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Morning ladies hope you are all well.  Never give up on your dreams I had mine come true late in life was 51 with my last.  You only as old as you feel.  I feel fine. Good luck with up coming treatment Malabar


----------



## Kim01

Evening ladies,

Morganna - I'm with a clinic in  London.  I chose UK because of work commitment, cant take time off to travel etc.  When it is in London i can get to the clinic and back within a day.  As for FET - I'm not going to rush it.  I'll need a little bit of time a few weeks to heal physically and mentally first.  I  felt anxious and stressed out with the recent ET.  

Wishing everyone positive thoughts.
Take care


----------



## morganna

Thanks Malabar -
always nice to log on and hear true accounts and positive words of encouragement!  
Hi Kim-
Great that you can use London clinic. Major stress reduction than having to go overseas, however the whole journey of ttc is stressful. I am sure you do need time to heal physeicall and mentally  . But WONDERFUL that you are going to get back on the journey and go for FET.
I am hoping to have some embryos frozen when i have my first fresh transfer done. JUST IN CASE!   and if no BFP first time, i will then go for FET. Always have plan A plan B and plan C  .
Meanwhile, i do my level best to find distractions, to take my mind off the 'waiting period' of first transfer. If it wasn't for money, i would be in Cyprus at Dogus YESTERDAY and i would stay out there till i got my baby/babies.   . But in the meantime, i am staying positive and finding 'things' to do to take my mind off things. I am really into DVD's in the evenings now  . Daytimes are taken up with stuff!!
All the best to you and EVERYONE that's going through 'the journey'. Just keep on keeping on!!!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## julia3620

Welcome to Kim T and Cherie - great to have new faces on board!
Wishing all of us on board abundant, healthy and joyous journies!!

Julia


----------



## ellesters

Dear ladies, 

So sorry about your BFN Kim T.  Definitely take some time to heal and renew.  It's such a tough journey - takes a lot to keep going.   

Welcome to Cherie! Have heard such good things about the Cyprus clinics, I would have definitely considered them if I'd known about them at the beginning.  I had a hysto in Athens and loved the fact that tx could also be a mini-break in the sun!Because our focus was originally Czech, which in 2011 had no issue with over 50's, we ended up choosing Isida in Kiev.  If you want to broaden your search, you might want to consider them.  Although it seems they now have a cut off age (54?)  

Lana- morales, I'm not sure which to be more impressed by - triplets at 55 or your marrying a man 20 years your junior.  Although looking at your photo - I'm not surprised.  You don't look a day over 50 - make that 45..  What's that expression -  You're only as old as the man you feel?  Good luck with the fitness plan.

AFM - back from Kiev, three beautiful blasts transferred, two hatching, one cavitating.  The embryologist is convinced these babies will get me a baby (or two).  Short 2WW, my test is booked for next Saturday at 11:30.  Now just wait and hope for the best.  Found out yesterday that one of my oldest friends is expecting and due in July -  he and his girlfriend have asked me to be godmother, which I was very touched by.  So either I will be producing a playmate or will now have a surrogate child in my life which is wonderful.  As I have no nieces or nephews and not likely to ever have any - that's quite special. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - stay warm!  

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie -
How exciting! testing next saturday! you must be excited and anxious at the same time. Its probably one of the toughest, 'mentally'challenging part of the journey! just try to keep yourself distracted  .
Can you tell me how the transfer went for you? I'd like to know because i had ivf years ago (no luck) and it was a brezee for me, not painful or anything like that for the transfer, so i am presuming its the same for each attempt.
Meanwhile, positive thoughts coming your way!!   
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

Welcome Cherie,
It sure is an awesome journey, but so worth it! I am from Canada too and went to Europe for treatment. My DD is almost 6 now. I have frosties in 2 clinics and would love to try again for a sib. Way over 50 now, at 55. Just have to convince my DH for another go! Hr thinks it is a nutty idea to have another child in our 50's. He is stuck on age and I am not, so shall see. 
you are thinking Cyprus? I don't know much about that clinic, as I used Fertimed and Invimed. Invimed gave me my DD.
All the best of luck and keep us posted with your progress. It is so important for us over 50 ladies to support eachother. It's not like we can discuss this with the uninitiated, they look at us like we're nuts to have kids in our 50's when most of them have grandchildren. 
To them I say we all have our own paths and mine is to live every minute to the full! My DD is the best thing that ever happened to me.
Red


----------



## RED13

Hi ellesters,
Congrats on having such great embies on board. You're PUPO! This is an awesome journey that I hope to travel again myself, as I have frosties in 2 clinics and would love a sib for my almost 6 year old DD. As I said to Cherie, we need to support each other. This is a place we can come to and know that we have complete acceptance. People here know how we feel and are here to support and cheer us on!
I am cheering for you. Let us know how you are getting on and I am waiting for your BFP announcement!
Red


----------



## morganna

Hello again Cherie -
Sounds like you are doing a thorough job, researching clinics!
I did alot, and finally settled on Dogus. I like thier success rates for DE and DS for over 50's.......72%  .
I also like that they are very open about PGD (so you can choose the sex of child).
Also, if first fresh embryo transfer does not result in BFP, then the second attempt with frozen embryos is only 1,700 euros.
Plus they work closely with hotels, and the transfers to and fro are arranged for you.
Not to mention that Julie (main contact at Dogus), answers promptly and informatively.
Look forward to reading your list. The price comparisons would be very interesting!
Love,
Morganna xx

Hi Red -
Welcome. Glad you like the board for 50 plus that i introduced. Its so important to know we are not alone being in our 50's. I hope you got to read about lana-morales's posts! bless her, she was 55 when she had her non identical triplet girls  . I am 55 and it really inspired me to read her story. You and I are the same age!  Hope you find the 'powers of persuasion' with DH  . Maybe he would like to read Lana's posts!   They are incredibly positive. Best of luck.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

Hi morganna,
So exciting that you are on your way to cycle soon. I cycled at 48 and delivered at 49. I am now 55 and would like to go back for my frosties this year. As I mentioned to Cherie, my DH is not convinced yet! Need to drop some weight definitely before I attempt it.
Good luck to you!
Red


----------



## RED13

morganna said:


> Hello again Cherie -
> Sounds like you are doing a thorough job, researching clinics!
> I did alot, and finally settled on Dogus. I like thier success rates for DE and DS for over 50's.......72%  .
> I also like that they are very open about PGD (so you can choose the sex of child).
> Also, if first fresh embryo transfer does not result in BFP, then the second attempt with frozen embryos is only 1,700 euros.
> Plus they work closely with hotels, and the transfers to and fro are arranged for you.
> Not to mention that Julie (main contact at Dogus), answers promptly and informatively.
> Look forward to reading your list. The price comparisons would be very interesting!
> Love,
> Morganna xx
> 
> Hi Red -
> Welcome. Glad you like the board for 50 plus that i introduced. Its so important to know we are not alone being in our 50's. I hope you got to read about lana-morales's posts! bless her, she was 55 when she had her non identical triplet girls  . I am 55 and it really inspired me to read her story. You and I are the same age! Hope you find the 'powers of persuasion' with DH  . Maybe he would like to read Lana's posts!  They are incredibly positive. Best of luck.
> Love,
> Morganna xx


Thanks for the welcome and for starting this board for us. Yep, 55 now. How the heck did that happen?  We are all here for different reasons for having kids in our 50's. I met my DH at 44. That was my reality and we meet people when we are supposed to I guess. My persuasive technique with my DH will have to include lots of attention if you know what I mean.....lol. My frosties are at Invimed and Fertimed. They say they are just ok, so who knows if they will work at all. I have to try as they are my potential babies and they deserve a chance at life if they are able! You have been a Mother to kids in need and now it is your turn to carry your own child. All the best to you and I hope to see your BFP posted in a few months. PS: I won't mention lana, as my DH would have a stroke thinking of trips!
Red


----------



## lana-morales

Yes Red
keep the triplet thing quiet!
Love to all
Lana


----------



## RED13

Lana- got that right! If I even mentioned multipleshe would run for the hills! CFongrats on your beautiful family.


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies well I am soon to be 52 so I am not the eldest   anymore. Welcome cherie and  red good luck on your journey. 
Yes it is a great place to be on this board I am I  Australia and I went to Greece for my treatment. 
Nowni have a full life.  Love Malabar


----------



## Kim01

Morning ladies
Ellie - not long now. Positive vibes to you.
Lana-thats a lovely bundle of joy
Morgana-Dogus's success rate very impressive. I'm very tempted. Does  Dogus arrange courier sperm from uk over. Hubby severe flyjng phobia.
AFM - Still waiting for AF to come. Off  progynova and progesterone.  how many days does it take for AF to come after bfn.
I wanted AF for hidddn C sample.  

Take care ladies


----------



## JacH

Ladies- I find all of you very inspirational and for those of you who have not been so lucky yet I'm wishing you lots and lots of baby dust.
I think age is completely irrelevant in this era. It is also completely irrelevant if you desperately want a child. I've had a few funny comments/looks but on the whole other people have been delighted for us and I was expecting a lot more disapproval. Kim- I was also a late developer/starter- I only met my husband when I was 41 (though we always say it was worth the wait) I could have done without the stress of ttc but in a funny way all the stress has brought us closer together.

I'd hug you all if you were in hugging range!


----------



## morganna

Morning Ladies -
Hope nobody is too severlely snow bound!
Malabar................you may no longer be the eldest, but its great you give us support and inspiration!!
KIM - i am giving you Julie's email address, so she can answer your question re: DH's sperm being sent over. [email protected]
RED, good luck with weight loss. I quit cold turkey smoking and drinking, also sugar which does not agree with me. So its non caffeine herb teas, fish, chicken, veg fruit cereals nuts dates. It was a lot easier when i decided to go for fertility treatment, because i have that goal in sight now. It keeps me on track. 
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Hi JacH -
Just saw your post.
WELCOME!  
Can you tell me a little bit about your journey? I notice you had a BFP naturally - lovely. And gave birth again with second birth recently? Hope i got that right.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Kim01

Thank you Morganna.  I will email her and see.


----------



## RED13

Hi morganna
Good for you for being so good with your diet. Don't forget to keep up with lots of protein coming up to transfer. Eggs, dairy etc. I  have a website I found  through another FF on the board. It explains supplements and diet to prevent miscarriage and aid in implantation. The information is valuable to all of us coming up to cycling. For instance I didn't know (and I'm an RN) that whole milk products are shown to aid in implantation. I knew the Chinese are big into eggs for fertility, as they believe that eggs are the life force of the chick, so does the same for us. Anyway, I'm rambling, but whatever we can do to help each other succeed in getting and staying pregnant has great value in my opinion. 
as for weight loss I'm doing the apple cider vinegar, honey and cinnamon drink daily. It's supposed to burn fat and equalize blood sugar. I'm going to look up the online version of weight watchers and start that too. Have done the visit type WW before and lost 22 pounds. Then I went into a DE cycle with meds and steroids and got bigger again. As you know, I was so luchky to get pregnant that cycle and still have some weight on me from pregnancy. Time to excercise and eat right to shed weight. 
You must be so excited. Is it June for your cycle? Isn't it great that we have this board for support? We are definitely in the minority wanting kids in our 50's. I don't look or feel 55. Like JacH said, age is irrelevant. Whether we have kids or not we are still the age we are!
Red


----------



## morganna

Hi Red -
Thanks for the info. Would like to read more info about aiding implantation, perhaps you can give me the website?
I just received an email from Dogus and my costs just keep on escalating.   Its normally 5,600 for DE and DS, but i want to freeze any left over embryos, and that will mean an extra 500 euros.
PLUS for PGD its an added 1,500 euros!
PLUS the meds after treatment (for 3 months) are 1,500 POUNDS in the UK or 800 in Cyprus!
Not to mention flights. And pre meds of 100 pounds before treatment. And of course some spending money while there.
At this bloody rate i won't be going till September which sucks!
ggggrrrrrrr.
Sorry for the moan!!
Sounds like you know what you need to do Red, to lose that weight  . By the way why did you have to have steroids? 
All the best -
Morganna xxx.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi I'm new to here but it's just so nice to know others are
Ttc over 50 also.
I'm flying to Greece  this week for my DE 
ET at Embio.
Progynova is making me tired and bloated.
I have my scan on the 27th.
Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck butterfly girl


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Malabar girl.
Im having cramps and have stretchy mucus. Is that normal for being on Progynova?


----------



## morganna

Welcome Butterfly girl.
Would love to know your story and your journey.
I am 55 and going it alone. Doing DE and DS in Cyrus this year.
Which clinic in Greece are you using?
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

Hi Morganna,
Which is the clinic that gives 2 years of multiple treatments for 7500.00? Is it Dogus? Are you opting for that plan. Is that the one you're using? multiple gos for a set rate sounds more affordable to me. It does get so expensive when they keep on adding charges for services. Sorry to hear rthat the costs are rising and it may cause you more delay. I hope you can find a way to go sooner, rather than later.
Sure, I'll attach the implantation etc pages for you to look at. It has lots of great information. I intend to use some of the supplements and diet suggestions etc.
I took steroids for immune issues. I had high NK cells and a few other things. I had one cycle at Fertimed which failed due to immune flareup. I added BA,lovenox,steroids, fish oil, high folic acid with b6 and b12, pre-natal vits, etc. The next cycle at invimed was successful with this protocol.
If you have any immune issues, osteoarthritis, irritable bowel, asthma, lupus etc, etc, I would definitely get my immune panel done, as women with these have trouble maintaining a pregnancy. Morganna here is the page. Scroll down. I tried to paste the link, but it copied the whole thing. Hope you can click on the links. If not. let me know. 

Search this site 



Home
Birth Defects
Chromosomes and Miscarriage
Menstrual Cycle and Birth Defects
Prevent Birth Defects
Prevent Down Syndrome

Diet and Miscarriage
Alcohol
Chocolate
Dairy
Dietary Fat
Eggs
Fiber
Fruit
Gluten
Meat
Methionine
Soy
Vegetables

Exercise and Miscarriage
Exercise and Hormones
Exercise and Pregnancy

Fibroids and Fertility
Homocysteine and Miscarriage
Homocysteine Information
How to Lower Homocysteine

Hormones and Miscarriage
Adiponectin
DHEA and Miscarriage
Estrogen
FSH
GnRH
LH
PCOS
Progesterone
Prolactin
SHBG
Testosterone

How to Increase Fertility
How to Increase Male Fertility

Immune System and Miscarriage
How to Reduce Inflammation
Immune System and Hormones
Th1/Th2 Ratio Information

Insulin Resistance and Miscarriage
Insulin Resistance and Hormones
Insulin Resistance Info
Reducing Insulin Resistance

IUI Success Rates
Menstrual Cycle and Miscarriage
Normalizing the Menstrual Cycle

Miscarriage Statistics
Polyps and Infertility
Stress and Miscarriage
Reducing Stress

Supplements and Miscarriage
Aspirin
Black Cohosh
Flaxseed
Inositol
L-Arginine
N-Acetyl Cysteine
Omega 3
Prednisone
Supplemental Progesterone
Vitex

Thrombophilia and Miscarriage
Factor V Leiden and Miscarriage
Hormones and Thrombophilia
Insulin Resistance and Thrombophilia
MTHFR and Miscarriage
Reducing Hypercoagulation

Thyroid and Miscarriage
How to Lower TSH
Thyroid and Hormones

Uterus and Miscarriage
Vitamins and Miscarriage
Biotin
Calcium
Choline
Chromium
Folic Acid
Magnesium
Multivitamins
Phosphorus
Selenium
Vitamin A
Vitamin B12
Vitamin B6
Vitamin C
Vitamin D
Vitamin E
Vitamin K
Zinc

Weight and Miscarriage
Weight and Hormones

What Causes Miscarriage
  Supplements and Miscarriage‎ > ‎ Omega 3
Omega 3's and Miscarriage5.1 g DHA/EPA lowered miscarriage odds to just 9% in women with antiphospholipid syndrome22 patients with persistent antiphospholipid syndrome associated with recurrent miscarriage (defined as three or more miscarriages) were treated with fish oil, equivalent to 5.1 g eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA) at a ratio of 1.5 EPA to DHA. Twenty-two patients had 23 pregnancies (one patient had two pregnancies) over a period of 3 years. There was only one intrauterine fetal death at the 27th week associated with pre-eclampsia. Twenty-one pregnancies, 19 of which ended after the 37th week, produced a baby. Two pregnancies ended with cesarean section for pre-eclampsia at 30th and 35th week of gestation and one is ongoing at 32nd week. All babies are well. The weight at birth of babies delivered at term was always > 2500 g. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8305926

Thrombophilia and Miscarriage

High doses of fish oil increases miscarriage in rabbitsAs part of a comprehensive safety assessment program, the developmental toxicity of DHA-rich microalgae was assessed in rats and in rabbits (dosed with DHA-rich microalgae at levels of 180, 600, and 1800 mg/kg/day). Fish oil was used as a negative control at dose levels to provide an equivalent amount of fat to that received by the high-dose DHA-rich microalgae rabbits. As a possible consequence of the high-fat content of the fish oil and DHA-rich microalgae, reductions in food consumption and body weight gain and a slight increase in miscarriages occurred in the fish oil control and 1800 mg/kg/day DHA-rich microalgae groups. Developmental toxicity was not observed at any DHA-rich microalgae dose level. Based on the results of this study, the no observable effects limit for maternal toxicity of DHA-rich microalgae was 600 mg/kg/day, and the no observable effects limit for developmental toxicity was 1800 mg/kg/day in rabbits.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed

4g omega-3 improves uterine blood flow, although not as well as low dose aspirinTo determine the effect of different therapeutic approaches on uterine artery blood flow in women with recurrent miscarriage and impaired uterine perfusion, sixty women with unexplained recurrent miscarriage and impaired uterine perfusion were randomly assigned to three different therapeutic regimens: 20 patients received a daily dose of 100 mg of aspirin; 20 patients were treated with omega-3 fatty acids, 4 g daily; and 20 patients received 100 mg of aspirin plus 4 g omega-3 fatty acids. All therapeutic regimens induced an improvement in uterine perfusion with a significant reduction of uterine artery pulsality index values. Low dose aspirin alone or in combination with omega-3 was found to achieve the highest improvement of uterine blood flow. Omega-3 supplementation was less effective, as reflected by the lower uterine artery pulsatility index values. Low dose aspirin and omega-3 are effective in improving uterine artery blood flow velocity in women with recurrent miscarriage due to abnormal uterine perfusion. Further studies are needed to determine whether the improvement of uterine perfusion may lead to a better pregnancy outcome.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18692841

Omega 3's work as well as aspirin in antiphospholipid antibodies syndrome recurrent miscarriageThe aim of this study was to evaluate the effects of two different prophylactic protocols, low-dose aspirin and fish oil derivates, in the treatment of patients with recurrent miscarriage associated with antiphospholipid antibodies syndrome. Each patient had had at least two consecutive miscarriages, positive antiphospholipid antibodies on two occasions, and a complete evaluation. RESULTS: Among patients treated with low-dose aspirin, 12 out of the 15 (80%) pregnancies ended in live births. In the fish oil derivate group 11 out of the 15 (73.3%) ended in live births. There were no significant differences between the low-dose aspirin and the fish oil derivates groups with respect to gestational age at delivery, fetal birth weight, number of cesarean sections, or complications. CONCLUSION: There were no significant differences in terms of pregnancy outcome between women with recurrent pregnancy loss associated with antiphospholipid antibodies syndrome treated with low-dose aspirin or fish oil derivates.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15864938

Omega 3's and HypercoagulabilityHigh fat diet increases, while Omega 3's lower, blood viscosity and coagulabilityCompared with control group, rats injected with a single dose of vitamin D(3) (600,000 U/kg) and fed with a high-fat diet had higher total cholesterol, low density cholesterol, plasma viscosity, whole blood viscosity, fibrinogen and malonaldehyde concentrations, and lower activated partial thromboplastin time, prothrombin time, thrombin time, erythrocyte deformation index, plasma nitric oxide, and total antioxidant capacity. After a 6-week high-fat diet, the rats in treatment group were treated with omega 3 polyunsaturated fatty acids at 250 mg×kg(-1)×d(-1). Compared with the high-fat diet group, omega 3 polyunsaturated fatty acids could reduce blood lipid levels, inhibit atherosclerotic plaque formation, decrease plasma viscosity (1.58 vs 1.81 mPa·s), whole blood viscosity [(4.76 vs 5.47 mPa·s),(4.24 vs 4.91 mPa·s), (4.04 vs 4.58 mPa·s)] and fibrinogen (2.45 vs 2.65 g/L), lower malonaldehyde content (10.1 vs 11.2 µmol/ml), prolong activated partial thromboplastin time, prothrombin time and thrombin time (29.04 vs 26.46 s), (13.86 vs 10.71 s), (23.05 vs 20.90 s), increase erythrocyte deformation index (0.35 vs 0.31), plasma nitric oxide (3.9 vs 2.8 nmol/ml) and total antioxidant capacity levels (8.0 vs 6.7 U/ml).
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20979870

Omega 3's and Insulin ResistanceOmega 3's reduce inflammation and insulin resistance by inhibiting eicosanoids and raising adiponectinA lipidomic analysis with liquid chromatography/mass spectrometry/mass spectrometry revealed that omega-3-PUFAs inhibited the formation of omega-6-PUFA-derived eicosanoids _(inflammatory hormones)_, while triggering the formation of omega-3-PUFA-derived resolvins and protectins. Moreover, representative members of these lipid mediators, namely resolvin E1 and protectin D1, mimicked the insulin-sensitizing and antisteatotic effects of omega-3-PUFAs and induced adiponectin expression _(apidonectin boosts insulin sensitivity and weight loss)_ to a similar extent that of rosiglitazone, a member of the thiazolidinedione family of antidiabetic drugs.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2698663/

Insulin Resistance and Miscarriage
Immune System and Miscarriage

EPA and DHA improved insulin sensitivity by 60% in ratsIn rats, plasma glucose and insulin levels were lowered by 35 and 38%, respectively, in the EPA and DHA group compared to the alpha-linolenic acid group. Insulin sensitivity was substantially improved, as indicated by a 60% decreased HOMA index after an 8-week EPA and DHA administration, as compared to the effect observed for feeding alpha-linolenic acid. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18562792

2.4 g/day of EPA+DHA improved insulin resistance and lowered inflammatory markers The effects of omega-3 fatty acid eight-week's supplementation (EPA+DHA, 2.4 g/d) were examined. Data revealed a significant decrease of saturated fatty acids as well as total saturated fatty acid: n-3 polyunsaturated fatty acid ratio during the treatment. The values of serum insulin and calculated insulin resistance were reduced after supplementation. There was a significant decrease in the levels of all inflammatory markers (TNF alpha, IL 6, hsCRP, and ferritin). In multivariate regression analysis, only the changes in n-6 polyunsaturated fatty acid: n-3 polyunsaturated fatty acid ratio independently contributed to 40% of the variance in insulin resistance.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17497447

Insulin Resistance and Miscarriage
Immune System and Miscarriage

One dose of 500mg DHA instantly improved insulin resistance in miceSingle administration of DHA (500 mg/kg body weight) to insulin resistant mice significantly reduced the blood glucose levels and plasma free fatty acid levels after oral administration when compared with control group. In addition, repeated administration of DHA (100 mg/kg) to these mice significantly suppressed the increment of blood glucose levels and plasma triglyceride levels, and significantly decreased free fatty acid levels at 30 d compared with control group. DHA also significantly decreased the blood glucose at 60 and 120 min on insulin tolerance test (ITT). From these findings, it seems likely that DHA exhibits its hypoglycemic effects by increasing insulin sensitivity.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9178930

Omega 3's lower insulin resistance, omega 6's increase itOmega-3 fatty acids including EPA and DHA are associated with lower insulin resistance, while the opposite is true for omega-6 fatty acids.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18804984

Dietary Fat and Miscarriage


Omega 3's and StressLow DHA associated with low serotonin and high stress hormone responseDecreased brain DHA was associated with increased relative corticosterone response to an intense stressor. In females with decreased brain DHA, serotonin content and turnover in frontal cortex were decreased compared to females with normal brain DHA. The data are consistent with findings in depressed humans, and thus support a role for DHA as a factor in the etiologies of depressive illnesses, particularly postpartum depression.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18707812

Stress and Miscarriage

4 g fish oil lowers cortisol by 24% and body fat by 1%, increases muscle by 1%Compared to the control group, there was a significant increase in fat free mass following treatment with fish oil (4 g per day for 6 weeks) (fish oil = +0.5 kg, control = -0.1 kg), a significant reduction in fat mass (fish oil = -0.5 kg, control = +0.2 kg), and a tendency for a decrease in body fat percentage (fish oil = -0.4 % body fat, control = +0. 3 % body fat). No significant differences were observed for body mass, resting metabolic rate or respiratory exchange ratio. There was a tendency for salivary cortisol to decrease in the fish oil group (fish oil = -0.064 μg/dL, control = +0.016 μg/dL). There was a significant negative correlation in the fish group between change in cortisol and change in fat free mass and positive correlation with change in fat mass.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2958879/

Fish oil reduces physical response to stressFish oil decreases adrenal activation induced by mental stress and has an insulin sensitizing effect in healthy subjects.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17977474

Omega 3's and Immune System
Fish oil lowers prostaglandin activity, protects against autoimmune diseaseThe type of dietary fat dramatically affects the onset of autoimmune disease in lupus-prone female mice. Disease development was strikingly slowed in mice fed a diet containing quantities of omega-3 fatty acids (fish oil). By 10 months of age, 94% of the fish oil mice were still living, whereas all the mice fed a saturated fat diet (lard) were dead. Those mice fed a corn oil diet were intermediate with 35% alive at the 10-month time evaluation. It is likely omega-3 fatty acids of fish oil reduce immune-complex-induced glomerulonephritis through production of prostaglandin metabolites with attenuated activity and/or through altering cell membrane structure and fluidity, which may, in turn, affect the responsiveness of immune cells.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3565532

The long-chain omega-3 fatty acids EPA (eicosapentaenoic acid) and DHA (docosahexaenoic acid) significantly benefit diverse inflammatory and autoimmune conditions without any specific Th1/Th2 effect.
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0FDN/is_3_8/ai_107835434/

Immune System and Miscarriage

Other topics covered under Supplements and Miscarriage:Aspirin, Black Cohosh, Flaxseed, Inositol, N-Acetyl Cysteine, Progesterone Cream, Vitex


 Comments






Anonymous​Add a commentYour +mention will add people to this post and send an email.CommentCancelYou have no permission to add comments.
Sign in|Report Abuse||Remove Access|Powered By *Google Sites*

*/links
*


----------



## RED13

Butter fly girl,

Congrats on your upcoming cycle. How exciting! Are you nervous? Excited? Can't believe it's happening? When is your transfer? Be sure to let us know all about it!
All the best for a BFP!
Red


----------



## morganna

Hi Red-
The clinic i have been leaning heavily towards, is dogus in NORTH cyprus. BUT the costs are escalating!!
Funny you should ask about the clinic that offers 6 attempts! Becuase today i am considering them again and I have sent them an email. They are in SOUTH Cyprus and they are called PEDIOS.
Dogus offers one attempt at 5,600 euros with a fresh transfer and second attempt with fresh transfer is 4,600.  Plus 500 euros for any left over embryos to freeze. And using Any FETs is only 1,700. But as everyone says the success rate is low?
And since i want PGD, because i really would love a girl, its an extra 1,500 euros with dogus. Not to mention the meds.  
PASSENGER has written a long informative post way back, about treatment at PEDIOS and i just learned through her post that the 6 attempts with PEDIOS are for FRESH transfers. I beleive thier success rates for DE and DS is 59% and Dogus is 72%. If that is anything to go by. One does wonder about success rates  . But the whole 'fresh' transfer info is so much more encouraging than FETS.
I am waiting to hear what Pedios says about PGD, because PGD is a HUGE deciding factor for me. As i said, i want a girl.
Thanks for sending all that info!! you certainly have done your research!!!!
So.......................currently i am in no mans land, awaiting for more info, to make a decision!  .
Its not an easy journey by any stretch of the imagination is it?!!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

It is not my decision to make, but I like the odds of Pedios better. All fresh transfers to boot. In terms of success rate, if one clinic offers 1 attempt for 7000+ dollars and Pedios offers 2 years of attempts, all fresh for 7500.00, the odds are statistically more in your favour in the longrun with multiple attempts at Pedios. To me there is no comparison between pregnancy rates, as it is comparing apples and oranges. The practical RN side of me is coming out!   Hope I am not coming off bossy here, I only want you to have success! Things to think about:  What if your lining needs a few cycles for them to figure out what works best for you for instance. With a one shot deal it is risky. It has to work or you are back at square one and 7000.00 poorer and maybe a year older.  Look at me. All systems go for first transfer. Great lining etc. Great embies, then my body goes and has an unexpected immune flare and my first cycle was a bust. All that money for one attempt and it was out the window.  Switched clinics and added immunes and yes I was successful, but it cost us much more money for the 2 cycles than it should have. That is not to say that you will have any issues preventing success, but it is nice to have plan b,c,d,e etc just in case. Also, you may want a sibling.
I will get off my soapbox now! Let us know what Pedios has to say.
Red


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Morganna,
Thanks for starting this thread. It was so great to hear
That I'm not the only one over 50! 
I'm having my transfer at Embio as it seemed ok with
My age and situation.
Red I'm not sure if I'm excited or nervous or both!!
I'm just really hoping for a BFP!
Hoping the transfer is on the 2nd April, but depends on the donor.
Sometimes I feel I haven't asked enough questions,
But Im saving them all for the clinic.
I've never been pg but had a chemical pg in
2005. Started peri meno at 43 and full meno at 46 
Tried a few ways in Oz but they are so so so strict here.
Saw a doco on older mothers last year after my best friend died and thought
Righto I'm not giving up on my dream, I'm going to do it!!!
So.... Having my lining ultrasound tomorrow.
Arrive in Greece on Monday morning and ready to go!!!

So loving being a part of all your journeys too!


----------



## morganna

Hi Butterfly -
You are so close!! anxious and exciting times for you!
are you going it alone or do you have DH or partner? just being nosey!  
can you send me the link to your clinic? at what age do they treat women? and are the prices good?
sending you loads of good luck and support  .
Hi RED -
thanks for your support, pedios do fresh transfers however you share egg donor, so i am waiting to hear from them about pgd.
i am also waiting for clarification on if the offer is still open if you miscarry. In the contract it says if you miscarry after 7 weeks the offer ends, but i was told by the clinic that it does not, so waiting on clarification on this.
Its all so confusing.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

Arggg...just had my post almost done and it went poof! Back to the drawing board...
*Butterfly girl*-it is so nerve wracking and I went through it twice, so I do know how you feel. This board is such a great support, so feel free to reach out! You don't know it yet, but you know how they say it's not just the destination, it's about the journey? I look back now and think to myself, I went half way around the world to make my little one and bring her into the world. She is special on so many levels. I truly wish you get to say that too in a few years  I know you will.  We did egg share too. We got 6 and have 3 so so ones in the freezer. I hope I still do, as I have been out of contact for a few years. I better check! We also have 3 on ice at the first clinic. Lining check tomorrow..oh you are getting close and by next week you will be PUPO!! Here are some tips...bring socks cause the transfer room can be cold. Don't overfill your bladder with water as you will want to wet the bed and it is so uncomfortable. Know what I did? I peed all over the stretcher and onto the floor after my transfer. OMG I was mortified. I didn't get up to pee though and got a BFP. The lady in the same room as me got up to pee and did not get pregnant. So don't get up after transfer for a while, if you pee yourself so be it...lol.   Hope I eased your stress with a laugh! Good luck on you u/s tomorrow. Keep us posted.
Red


----------



## RED13

*Morganna- *Glad you are getting more info on the Pedios clinic. We did egg share at Invimed. We received 6, transferred 3-3 days and have 3 snowbabies. With their plan, sharing should be fine, as you have a few goes if needed, Do you know yet whether you would consider returning for a sibling? If so, you want some for the freezer for a FET. Nice to have some in case of needing another go too. I hope your first go is successful  Just take your time to decide what is best for you. As I said to Butterfly, it is confusing, but the clinic will take over for the cycle and tell you what you are doing each step of the way. Let us know what u find out.
Red


----------



## morganna

Thanks Red. Still waiting to hear from Pedios, but this time i emailed directly to the Dr threre. Passenger who went to pedios and got a BFP, gave me his email address.
I also sent an email to Dr Savvas in south cyprus at Genesis clinic to see what they have to say.
I found out from dogus that they use FISH for pgd, not sure if that is cutting edge technology or not?
If i did not want a girl, things would be so much more simple. But I am set on having a girl. I have my reasons.
Butterfly -
How did scan go to check lining??
thinking of you!
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies 
Had an email back from Genesis in Greece.
Their prices are steep.
9,000 euros for DE and DS.
2,500 for PGD if wanted.
Not to mention Frozen embryos and meds!!
They SAY their success rate is 90%  for DE and 80% for other IVF.
Morganna xx


----------



## schog

Seems like my post  didn't make it! Hi, I'm Schog, 50, and TTC my first. I live in Switzerland and we are looking at clinics in Cyprus, Ukraine (you can see photos, and anyway, most of the donors in Cyprus come from the Ukraine, so I've read), Prague, India... I'm happy to see so many women over 50 that are TTC or have had success!


----------



## morganna

Hi Schog  
Welcome!
You will be at home here. Its great to know there are women our ages going for fertility treatment!
I am checking into Dogus clinic in north cyprus, and pedios clinic in south cyprus.
There is a thread for Dogus under INTERNATIONAL (Cyprus).
There are quite a few women going out to Dogus for treatment and quite a few who post who have had BFP's.
Julie the main contact at Dogus is very helpful and informative. I have her email address if you want it.
Morganna xx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Good morning ladies,
Hope everyone who celebrates Easter is having a good one. We finally got the last test results back on my HSG and the tubes are fine so now just a new lining check and hopefully DE transfer in June. I know we've been back and forth about this now for a while continue or not but I figure I would rather know I tried one last time then be sad in another ten years that I didn't make one last effort. No matter how hard this part can be sometimes regrets are harder.

Hope everyone is doing well. Hope the Easter Bunny brings you all everything you want in a basket.

T.


----------



## morganna

Hello Cherie -
Good news about getting healthy!! i am doing pretty much the same thing. My vice over the past 4 days has been having some chocolate - and beleive me it made me feel lousy. Gave me a headache. Don't do caffeine, as i drink herb teas without it, and chocolate has caffeince! no wonder its addictive what with the sugar too  .
Sorry you got upset about your little one not looking like you. But its interesting that a close match sometimes ends up like the child looking just like you. Even my ADOPTED daughter and I look alike! and people have always immediately assumed we are mum and daughter biologically.
I am going it alone too now. And this too, will be my first bio baby! I want a girl, so PGD is the way for me, which is causing on obstacle due to finances, but at least i know i have that option! Dogus clinic in Cyprus offer PGD.
Keep us posted!!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Hi Wannabe..............
Glad the HSG went well!! must be a releif for you!
SO onwards and upwards!
GO FOR IT!
 
I am sure the lining will be ok, then JUNE is not far off!!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi everyone,
Just letting you all know that my lining was 9mm on day 7 of Estrogen 
and today I fly out
To Greece via Dubai stopover. Have my Progesterone pessaries
And the most wonderful IVF hypnotherapy
Album I downloaded from iTunes. She's an Aussie girl called
Bree it's been really helpful. 

Wishing Wannabee some great vibes and Morganna too.

Welcome Schog and great ideas with your food and vitamins.
I have been on a sugar free regime for 15 months, have lost 10kg
And feel younger and healthier. I avoid wheat and cola drinks.
I have sugar free chocolate from Atkins for my treats. 

Feeling great and love chatting with you girls.

Transfer is Monday or Tuesday!!!! 

Xx


----------



## morganna

OOOOOOOOH  Butterfly  
great lining!!!!!!!!!!
Transfer monday or tuesday.................. COUNTDOWN
but NO pressure  
its all good!! your body is in optimum health and you have a good attitude -
Keep us posted!!  
safe journey -
Love and hugs   
Morganna xx
p.s. what clinic are you going to?


----------



## Kim01

Morganna - How are you?
Butterflygirl - you go girl.  Good luck for monday
AFM:  AF came. I sent a sample off to serum for Hidden C and the Life code test.  I've been emailing Penny about the possibility of repeat hysteroscopy.  Will keep every posted with results.


----------



## CherieJ

Hi Ladies...this is the most wonderful support group!  Thank you all so much!  And thank you for your kind words, Morganna.  Today has been fairly good with the diet..although I did have a dream/nightmare? of starting to eat chocolate chip cookies, and stopping only after I licked the chocolate chips off the top!  Crazy!

Butterflygirl...I am soooo excited for you!  Can you imagine...you could be starting your baby-life!

May I ask...how is the endometrium measured?  Can the regular doctor do it, or is it a specialist?

Happy Easter to you all...LIFE!


----------



## RED13

CherieJ- Your lining is wonderful. A nice cushy place for your embies to snuggle into! You've worked hard to prepare yourself for transfer. Soon you will be PUPO! I'm sending you sticky thoughts for Monday.
Red


----------



## lana-morales

Just a quick hello from me - lots of good news here! Happy Easter weekend
My GGG's are so much fun!
Best of luck to all!
Lana
(girls are 4, I'll be 61 in 2 more months)


----------



## morganna

Hi Cherie -
The doc puts you on meds to thicken the lining of your uterus. And on day 10 or 11 you have a scan to see how thick it is. If its good enough you go ahead with treatment, if not, they may up your meds. Thats all i know. I have not had it done yet.
Some docs want  a scan before you start treatment. Most do. Some do not. Dogus does not. Some women have an op atter failed attempts at ivf, to clear up any scarring. I think its called an HSG.?
Your dream is indicative of your healthy diet. It has to come out somewhere  
keep up the good work. My 'vice' right now, is chocolate! i never did chocolate before when i was smoking and drinking wine with a meal, now i have cut those 2 out, i fancy chocolate after dinner. Go figure.  .
Still................i think for us older ladies who are having DE and DS, at least we do not have to worry about the quality of our eggs!! we just have to keep our bodies fit to carry a baby.  
Morganna xxx

p.s. have you found your clinic yet? how is the research going, would love to know which clinics came up trumps for you and their costs.


----------



## morganna

Lana -
must be alot of work and alot of fun with your 3 non identical twins  .
And you are 41 soon.
Cause 60 is the new 40. And you are going to live till you are 120.   
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Kim -
doing 'ok'.
Frustrated to be honest. Over finances - what else!  
i was thrilled to know i can have PGD because i REALLY want a girl. At my age and first bio baby, one would think, geez just be thankful you can get pregnant and give birth to a healthy baby at my age.
But i have fostered and adopted and currently raising 8 year old son, and acting as mum and dad since DH passed. And my next - maybe LAST child, ....................................i would like to raise a girl. 
PGD grants me that. But at a financial cost. Also, it reduces the amount of eggs left to freeze. So ONE go with everything is ALOT of money, and maybe low chance of any fets  .
 Big sigh.
I am in touch with a few different clinics. So far, nothing has come up, but Dogus.
Anyway, thats my story at present. Will let you all know if i hear anything BETTER. sure could do with a bit of good news from one of these clinics about any special offers. Gest in Prague offer 3 attempts at the price of 2. But czech legislation have a cut off age of 50.
Lots of love -
Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

*Hi Morganna*- Czech cuts off at 50? I have frosties there. Does that mean I cannot return to "pick up my frosties" with a FET? Oh Oh.
So much for you to figure out isn't there? If you need PGD then you haven't much choice and will need to pay for it. Do any of the clinics have donated embryos that have been analyzed and are female? That may be a less expensive option, since you need DE and DS. Have you looked into that?
For me there is much to figure out: weight loss, new job issues and a hubby that is scared for me to have another child as I had pre-eclampsia with my dd.
*Butterfly girl*-Good luck. Are you full of nerves this weekend? I can't wait to hear about your embie count and how many you transfer. Sticky Sticky vibes your way. Just thought of something, hoping you get a BFP the first go. You could be pregnant for Mothers Day! 

*Happy Easter everyone. Easter is a fertile time, so perfect time to make babies. Hugs to all!* 

Red


----------



## morganna

Hi Red -
Better check with your clinic. I received an email from Mirna at Prague Fertility Centre which said that czech legislation will not allow treatment to women over 50   and that was YESTERDAY.
Mind you ---- always consider the 'source'.
  
GREEK legislation says no PGD yet north and south cyprus DO IT!  
Go Figure.

Its a good idea investigating donated embryos! i will get on it! right now i am grateful for ANY input, i am SOOOOOOOOOOOO frustrated! there just is not much info on pgd, and what there is, is SO conflicting. One moment i find a post which says oh this doctor is good, the next i get a post whcih says he is rubbish! not from this forum though! there is not much talk about pgd on this forum. Think most are just so happy for a baby/babies.
So sorry you have much to contend with too. Its a BIG hurdle having to convince  DH's    but once you get them on board its onwards and upwards. Mine has gone to heaven now, and years passed we had 'talks' so i remember it well.
Good luck Red, i know you really want to go for it and i wish you all the best. We have to live our dreams, other wise we just sleep walk through life. And before you know it, its too darned late    .
Morganna

p.s. i think its butterfly girl you meant, from your prior post - not Cherie?


----------



## Kim01

Red - Hello & welcome
Morgana - How are you keeping?  This journey is so costly and frustrating.  I feel your pain. big hugs. I admire your determination.  We only live once. We must make the most of this life on earth.
AFM: I heard from Serum they received my medical questionnaires.  Just wait for hiddenC and Life Code tests results before serum can suggests next plan of action.  About courier Dh's sperm and me having DE overseas is not an option for me.  DH won't agree to it.  He has phobia with flying.  I will have to stay put in the UK.  Each cycle is so much more costly. I don't know how to fund for the next cycle. 

Wish everyone a happy Easter Weekend


----------



## morganna

Hi Kim -
nice to hear from you again -
Do you mean DH does not want you to have DE? or he does not want to fly? Would he consider letting you go by yourself and having his sperm couriered to clinic? 
I do not know what the costs are here, as no clinic would treat me in the united kingdom because of my age.
But from what i have heard, they are more expensive, thats why women go to europe.
Can Serum make any suggestions?  ? has DH ever considered hypnotherapy?  i know of a person who feared flying and after hypnotherapy he is fine!......................just a thought  

Sorry you are having to deal with these issues.   
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

if it is the fear of Flying could he go via train across Europe? and you fly out? courier the sperm or go it alone and using Donor Sperm?
Has he explored hypnotherapy or some of the fear of flying programmes, or Xannax or similar drugs for flying fears?

I have cylcled in UK and Spain and Greece and greece is by far the cheapest then UK and Spain was most expensive costs.


----------



## RED13

Hi Morganna- Thanks, I did mean Butterfly girl! Fixed it!. Yes it is frustrating and I wish I did not wait so long to go for frosties. Someone has given me an idea to courier the embryos to a clinic that will do it. I  can;t stand the thought of my potential babies being left behind on ice just because of age. It does not seem moral. I don't think Poland has that rule. Have not heard it does.
Finances are always frustrating. Hopefully you will be able to make a decision soon, once you have all the facts.
Not much stops me when I want to do something! I will have to find a way to convince him!

KimT-thanks for the welcome

Schog-Welcome


----------



## julia3620

Hello All,
I haven't posted for a while but have been reading and wish everyone good luck on your journey! I have been interested to read about getting sperm transported by a courier service - would anyone know of one ? It would be from the UK to mainland Europe.

Many thanks

Julia


----------



## RED13

Hi julia- Welcome. I cannot think of the name, but someone will know. There is a courier service that will  do it.  All the best.


----------



## morganna

Hi Julie -
there definately is one or more in the UK, but i do not know the number -
welcome again -
hope all is well
Morganna xx


----------



## Kim01

Hello Morgana+JJ1
Dh tried everything. It seems travelling, crowds, hospital investigations are problematic. 
Julie3620-Welcome. Try private message Alimoon. I remembered she mentioned IB Alicante offer sperm courier service. Serum is sure doesn't. 
Take care ladies.


----------



## Cd_In_Ukraine

I have one child already but am considering DE/DI for another.  I am 50 now.  I'm already past menopause by one and half years.  

I would use a clinic in Ukraine.

What steps do I need to take (aside from making the first appointment?)
How difficult is it to get pregnant using de/di when your menopausal?

Thanks!


----------



## morganna

Welcome CD in Ukraine-
My best friend is from the Ukraine!  
which clinic are you thinking of? i thought the cut off age was 50 in Ukraine?
I am in menopause so would have to have Donor Eggs. And since i am single, i would need Donor sperm.
Some clinics have higher success rates then others.
They will ask you to have a scan to check your uterus. And if okay they put you on meds to line your uterus ready for transferring embryos. 
Your clinic will explain everything. Some clinics are different in their proceedures. Women from this forum are going to  Cyprus Greece and Czech clinics among others.
For women who are menopausal, they have the fortune of not having to worry about the quality of their eggs, because they can receive donated eggs. Donated eggs come from women up to the age of 35, so they are healthy eggs. The donors have to be screened for many tests.
Hope that helps.
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Happy Easter Sunday ladies -
I was wondering if anyone knows any clinics that offer embryo adoption?
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Kim01

hi Morgana,
One member on the embryo donation/double donation thread last year mentioned about donating her remaining frosties.
Another member mentioned this link: http://www.miracleswaiting.org/
i don't know whether ii in the uk or overseas. 
take care

/links


----------



## Cd_In_Ukraine

morganna said:


> Welcome CD in Ukraine-
> My best friend is from the Ukraine!
> which clinic are you thinking of? i thought the cut off age was 50 in Ukraine?
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Morganna xx


I didn't know that. I'll call and confirm. I'm not going to travel for this. I tried so many times for my first child that I don't really believe it would work again. I'm willing to try if I can do it in Ukraine, but I don't have the emotional energy to travel to accomplish this.
Thank you for the information, it does help.


----------



## morganna

Hi kim -
Thank you, but alrady checked them out and they are only in the US.   
Morganna xx


----------



## Cd_In_Ukraine

morganna said:


> Welcome CD in Ukraine-
> My best friend is from the Ukraine!
> which clinic are you thinking of? i thought the cut off age was 50 in Ukraine?
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Morganna xx


I didn't know that. I'll call and confirm. I'm not going to travel for this. I tried so many times for my first child that I don't really believe it would work again. I'm willing to try if I can do it in Ukraine, but I don't have the emotional energy to travel to accomplish this.
Thank you for the information, it does help.


----------



## morganna

CD in Ukraine -
cannot blame you for not wanting to travel -
i am sure ukraine will be okay for you - you are probably within their age range!
best of luck -
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Ladies,
Thanks so much Red very kind words, made me
Smile 
I'm in my hotel room in Athens now.
ET on Wed morn at 10am.
Yes I want it to work first go too cos 20 hours
Flying is a big big effort!!
The meds and lining scans have gone well.
I've had all the normal side effects , I think it was Cherie who
Asked?? 
In the final 2 days I'm on progynova 6 tabs a day
And Progesterone pessaries 200mg x 3/day.
Hope this helps answer the question.
Thanks Cherie and Kim, yep, doing a LOT of hypnotherapy
Positive affirmations to get me thinking it will
Happen the first time!
iTunes Bree Taylor Molyneaux  - Hypnosis for  IVF


----------



## morganna

Hi Butterfly girl - 
Its amazing you are actually there!
Which clinic are you with in Greece? and what proceedure are you having done?
Thinking of you and hope all will go great for you!!  
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies - 
I did not know about Embryo Adoption until someone mentioned it to me recently.
So i did a little research on the internet and came up with some websites -
www.miracleswaiting.com if u contact them they will give you links to european clinics
www.ginefiv.co.uk
www.reprofitgenesis.co.uk
www.institutmarques.com
none of them are any good for me because they only go up to age 50

/links
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck butterfly girl done that long haul from Australia 3 times and now have 2 small ones. I would recommend a thai or relaxing massage the nighg before transfer.  Just make sure they use almond oil no other oils if you are going to be pregnant.  I did this the both times I got pregnant.  Have a great day my friend just flew in to athens last night she is a the president hotel.hi morganna hope it is your turn soon.


----------



## julia3620

Butterfly, Good luck for Wednesday! I have all crossed for you!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi ladies,
Thanks Julia, Malabar and Morganna. 
I'm going to Embio in Athens.
I'm having DD with my transfer tomorrow. 
Thanks for the tip Malabar. Thats my quest for today then, to find a massage place!
I brought over the DVD What to Expect when youre expecting to watch after the transfer.
I hope its funny! 
Anyone seen it??


----------



## morganna

Hi Butterfly girl -
did you manage to get that massage?
the dvd sounds interesting  
thinking of you sweetie -
hope everything goes great for you!!
 Morganna xxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Yes Morganna, had the massage tonight. Very nice it was too. 
Thanks for the good wishes and fairy dust 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## morganna

Butterfly girl 
aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh -
relaxing!!! i love a good massage   

you really are very brave to do this -
and i hope your dream comes true -
no reason why it shouldn't!!
i will be in a clinic sooner than later!! doing DD   .
keep us posted on everything -
best of luck and big hugs   
Morganna xxx.


----------



## malabar girl

Butterfly girl good luck and glad you had your massage it gets the blood flow going. Helps to really  relax thinking of u love malabar


----------



## RED13

*Butterfly girl- *Popping on to wish you the best for your transfer tomorrow. The massage malabar suggested and you had sounds divine. You should feel quite Zen right about now. Eat lots of protein and eggs and stay well hydrated. Did they mention no perfumed soap and hair products for transfer? No nail polish? Just checking!  I am so excited for you. Sending you sticky thoughts. May your embryos snug in tight for the next nine months!  Keep us posted.
RED


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi everyone,
Thanks so much for all your well wishes. I.m sure they really helped when I was nervous. 
It all went well, though such a long day. I was there from 10am til 5pm! They are flat out like a real production line. The clinic was nice and my liasion girl was really lovely. Its hard not knowing the language, but she was there the whole time to help me.
No Red I didnt know about the perfume thing and it wasnt a problem. Never mentioned it at all.
The massage was great and my hypnotherapy on my iphone really helped a lot. I was zoned out and never watched anything. The speculum hurt me a bit, but the other parts didnt really hurt at all.
Ive been given Progesterone. Estradiaol to take orally and Tinzaparin to inject once a day.
Never given an injection to myself before, but I am an ex nurse so should be OK. 
Thanks again for your sticky thoughts Red 
BTW he put in* 3* embryos that were 5 days!!!!!!!
Not sure why?/ 
Anyway I'm signing off to watch a funny DVD, cos laghing apparently helps!
Hope your friend in Athens is doing well Malabar
xx BG


----------



## morganna

Ah thats wonderful news BG  
I agree laughing is good medicine  
What is Tinzaparin? and is it for non menopausal women? i have not heard of it. But you will be fine with the injection, after the first you reaslise its not as bad as you thought.
When do you fly back?
here's wishing you sticky sticky thoughts -   
sounds like you have done everything in your power!! well done!!
love,
Morganna xxx.


----------



## RED13

Butterfly girl- Your transfer sounds great! Thanks for letting us know how it went today. They wanted to give you the best chance by putting back 3- 5 day embryos. I had 3-3days put back and dd stuck around.  Laughter is the best medicine they say, so good for you for watching funny movies! Now your embies just have to snuggle in. Hope your 2 WW goes by fast! We'll be here for you.
Ex-nurses never forget how to give needles, even to themselves  ! I did the needle thing to myself and it really isn't too bad once you get in the swing of doing it.
Sending  for a BFP.
Red.


----------



## morganna

Hi Cherie -
lovely to hear from you again, and thank you for the encouraging words.
Sorry to hear your appointment was dissapointing for you, but at least you met that nice man and he gave you some encouraging information.
do you live in the states? i used to, but now i am in the UK.
US clinics can be expensive, and you would think that you would not have to share a donor at the price they pay!
you do not have to share at dogus.  
I have been on the fence about dogus for the past 3 weeks, because until i learned about pgd, i was all set to go to dogus and take my chances for a boy or a girl  . Since i found out about pgd, i have been looking for clinics that offer it that are not so expensive, but there aren't any!  they all either charge the same OR are more expensive -
so it looks like its dogus for me in july.
I beleive in 'signs' and the law of attraction -
so keep on looking at those signs - they are guiedes for us, and then we choose   
i want to enjoy the journey and not get too hung up on it, and i think choosing the clinic is half the battle -
so..................soon you will make your decision and you will be off on your journey -
until then, take good care and good luck with everything   
love,
Morganna xx
p.s. just a thought, but someone posted that chicago was the best clinic in the US.


----------



## morganna

Hi ladies 
Hope you are all keeping well.
Found a clinic in the Ukraine, don't know much about it, but they say they treated a 66 year old woman successfully,
They offer embryo donation. No PGD.
their website is: [email protected]
their egg donor database is: http://mother-surrogate.info/
prices seem very cheap
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

after talking to my friend who is from the ukraine
i decided to remove the above post
did not sound legal
if for some reason it stays on, its best to ignore it.
morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

When I get my BFP then I can recommend Embio
To you!
They didn't even worry bout my age.
They do PGD but its twice as expensive and they don't
Recommend it cos it lowers the chance of a pregnancy.
The reason why I chose Embio over Dogus was that Dogus
Wanted money up front and Embio never mentioned
Money until the whole thing was finished!
Embio also had good reviews and success rate.
Hope this helps.
X


----------



## morganna

Hi Butterfly  
I was thinking of posting to you today, but figured you would post when you were ready.
Must be an anticipatory feeling and anxious feeling, waiting to test!!  
I did check out Embio clinic and they were much more expensive than dogus.
Also dogus opened up a brand new section last year, and PGD is even better.
Its important to me that i have a little girl.
Also...............you have to go out to embio for an initial consultation, and thats an even added finance for me.
I couldn't see any stats on their success rates? 
I havn't made my mind up 100% yet. But will soon, because i don't want to wait too long.
Sticky thoughts coming your way      .
love,
morganna xxx


----------



## napy

Morganna,  I have a friend who is currently with Biotexcom (the clinic/agency you mentioned above) and they currently have a surrogate mother carrying twins for them.  My friend is from the US and has been there twice and she seems happy with them so far.  Her twins are due in August.  I do know that Ukaine has a law that they will not do surrogacy for people who are over 50, but I'm not sure whether or not that applies if the mother is carrying the baby.


----------



## morganna

thank you napy  
and welcome to the site -
i was wondering which clinic you went to?
all the best -
morganna xx


----------



## napy

Thanks Morganna, we did our surrogacy in Ukraine with La Vita Felice and Sana Med in Kharkov.


----------



## morganna

Hi Napy -

its rather confusing because the majority of clinics in ukraine say ukraine law only allows treatment for women up to the age of 50.
In addition, if you google la vita fellice, there are some REAL horror stories.  
but thank you for your input.

love,
morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Jo Morganna,
The 2ww is killing me.
Everyday I'm on a roller coaster of yes I am, no Im not,
Yes I am, no I'm not, yes I am.....
When I have cramps I think, nope, that can't be good,
Then I read that other women had them and
Still got a BFP.
It's so hard when you want something
So much, been to the other side of the world and 
Spent so much money.
I'm pretty teary but am trying to stay
Positive especially with everyone's lovely wishes.
  
BG


----------



## morganna

Ah butterfly, sweetheart -
this is probably the WORST time for you!
i met my friend today, ( i can tell her anything), and i said i have been sweating buckets   thinking about ALL the money i am going to spend in july or august, for my treatment and if a BFN then its back to saving like mad again!!!
I have even been tossing around the idea in my head, of postponing it for a while to build up extra money IN CASE i get a bfn first time, then i will feel less stressed cause i have SOME savings stashed away for another try!
talk about roller coaster - up down up down ..........................all the bloody way around   
hope i made you laugh -
at the end of the flippin day we have to at some point just GO for it -
which is what you have done -
you did everything in your power to get to where you are now 
so deep breaths, and as much distraction as you can get (within reason of course  ) to KEEP YOUR MIND OFF IT -
otherwise you will go mental     
i am getting a neck ache for you just thinking about it    
don't cry............................
deep breaths and try to get the dvds out to take your mind off things if you can
big hug, lots of love - and BOATLOADS of sticky thoughts!!!!!    
Morganna xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh you always make me feel better and smile,
Even in Dubai airport!!!  
Need some advice. My friends, who don't know, are expecting
Me to drink with them on Saturday.
I already had to tell a white lie before I left
Why I wasn't drinking. 
I could just not go, wait til I test on Monday, then
Tell them?
What do you think??


----------



## morganna

Butterfly 
yeah....................tell them you are sick  
there are some NASTY things going around right now don;t you know?  ? hee hee  
they don't want to catch any nasty viruses do they?
i always feign sickness as a resort to getting out of things -
if one doesn't use it too often it works a charm  
and anyway, the less stress you have the better - think about YOURSELF first, after the huge effort you have just accomplished!! 
thats MY advice -    
love,
Morganna xx
p.s. i am going to be the most superb liar, during and for a considerable amount of time, after treatment  
after all - its ALL in a good cause  
 .


----------



## RED13

*Hi Morganna*- It's always something isn't it? If you went for the clinc with the multiple tries for one price, wouldnt that give you some peace of mind? I know you want PGD to get a girl, do they do it? If they do, if you saved the PGD fee up, you could have it all. I can't wait to hear about your BFP one day. As for me, I'm afraid to inquire about my embies as I am afraid he'll tell me I'm too old to cycle. I am going to write the Doc. as I need to know. IVF traveller had a good suggestion that I could have them couriered to a country where 55 is ok. These embies are my dd potential sibs, as they are from her cycle.They are not top embies, but I don't think they really know which ones are good because so called perfect embies don't work and sometimes the most pathetic looking ones do! Go figure. Mine are on the semi-pathetic side I think.  
*Butterfly*-You poor thing. It probably won't help, but I have been where you are twice and it sucks, no two ways about it! There is no way to avoid the 2WW.  I wish we could sleep through it and wake up with a BFP!  Stay hydrated and try to keep your mind occupied somehow. As for not drinking with friends and needing an excuse, I used to tell people that my stomach was sick and acidy and alcohol would make it worse. I did that with my relatives the day after transfer. We cycled in Europe (from Canada) and made it into a vacation first. Flew back to my relatives country and they took us out to dinner. I had 3-3 day embies on board. They wanted to get a bottle of wine with dinner, as we were flying home the next morning. I used the above excuse for no wine and they bought it.  Bet it would work for you too. As Morganna said, deep breaths and try to let go. You have done everything in your power to make this work. Believe in the goodness of the universe and ask it to give you your greatest desire. It sounds new age and out there,but it works! Talk to your embies and send them positive energy. Are you eating lots of protein and whole milk products? That helps. I travelled almost as far as you did and I realized that the journey is just as important as the destination. I feel for you right now and I am  for the biggest,fatest BFP! When do you test? Did you do 3 or 5 day embryos? Teariness is normal. You have a lot of emotional and monetary investment riding on this. The meds will make you weepy and feel yuck.
I saw a poem posted on another board I will attach it in another post, as this is getting long. Hugs to you  and know that we are here for you. Keep posting and giving us updates. This board was my lifeline before and after transfer. There are not many other people that even can comprehend the magnitude that we have gone to to realize our dream. We do. All the best. Red.


----------



## RED13

Hi Ladies...this is the poem that another lady on the FET thread posted. I think it is very appropriate for us. Enjoy. Never give up! Red.
Quote
Good luck RSL! I hope it goes well this afternoon. Rest up and let us know how it goes!

I just want to share an amazing poem with you all. It was given to me by a friend and I have a read of it every now and then:

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will, 
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill, 
When the funds are low and the debts are high, 
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh, 
When care is pressing you down a bit, 
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.

Life is queer with its twists and turns, 
As every one of us sometimes learns, 
And many a failure turns about, 
When he might have won had he stuck it out; 
Don't give up though the pace seems slow-- 
You may succeed with another blow.

Often the goal is nearer than, 
It seems to a faint and faltering man, 
Often the struggler has given up, 
When he might have captured the victor's cup, 
And he learned too late when the night slipped down, 
How close he was to the golden crown.

Success is failure turned inside out-- 
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt, 
And you never can tell how close you are, 
It may be near when it seems so far, 
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit-- 
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.

- Author unknown

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303686.50#ixzz2QBf8hpfG


----------



## morganna

RED -
I LOVE that poem. and i shall read it often to remind myself not to give up!
Pedious clinic in cyprus do not do pgd   so the 6 attempts over 2 years is OUT -
after extensive research, it looks like dogus is the best option, and they have a brand new genetics lab in house where they do the pgd testing .................many clinics have to send the embryos out! so thats a plus. Czech, Ukraine, Spain, etc have an age limit to 50. PGD is illegal in India...................the obstacles go on, but dogus present no obstacles, its just the money. As is often the cry of so many of us wanting treatment.  
I have seen posts of embryos being shipped to other clinics. I read an article the other day of a lady going to India and picking up embryos to take back to i think the united states whereby she had treatment and delivered a baby. You should contact your clinic and find out what your options are. Imagine that..............getting your embies, and having treatment at another clinic.
Your advise to Butterfly was good -
i have feigned diarhoea and sickness (a form of virtigo) a few times in the past,...................i have actually only ever had it once in my life  , but it works a treat, haha   you have to keep a sense of humour with this 'journey'- it can be a real head trip  
keep us posted on how things go won't you?
love and hugs   
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Morning ladies try not to worry to much butterfly girl just tell them that you have a bug and are taking antibiotics no no alcohol.  Or I drank bourbon and coke so just sipped on a coke they dont know what's in it.
Know it is a long way I did it three times from sydney. Red I spent quite a few years living in Vancouver had one of my dd there where are you?
Morganna hard to get on with it but it would be easier if you just wanted child and no pgd. You need to get on and dont waste anymore time.just follow your heard and your dreams
Love to all malabar


----------



## morganna

Hi Malabar -
yes i totally agree...............MUCH easier NOT wanting PGD.  
Will be 'getting' on with it....................
its just nice to be able to 'talk' about 'things/issues/worries', on this site. 
It helps  
love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies -
After much thought, I have come to the conclusion, that PGD may not be the course for me.
The 'general' consensus is that it takes up to 3 tries with IVF, Donor Eggs, Own Eggs, etc. to acheive a 'viable' pregnancy.
Of course there are exceptions, THANKFULLY!!!  

When i learned of PGD, and had the knowledge i could have a girl, i thought it was pretty amazing.
Still do.
BUT - reality kicks in.
COST     ? a WHOLE LOTTA MONEY -----------------!!!
and likelihood of BFN's   ? even BFP's and possible m/c's?  
the stress of it all, before even BEGINNING!! is  too much.
I am going to think long and hard over this weekend, about contacting PEDIOUS clinic in South Cyprus and taking them up on thier offer of 6 attempts over 2 years. Time is of the essense for me. I have the finances all set to go. 
And if i have a boy or a girl, it will be my first ever bio child and i will love it. After all, he or she will have chosen ME to be it's mother. How great will that be?  
Thanks for listening to me ramble!!
Love to all -   
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Dear Morganna , 
I think although its been
A hard decision, not having PGD is the right one.
All I've heard is that it lessens the chance of
Success and at our age we can't really afford
That.  
I decided that even though i would prefer
To have a girl, that if the universe decides that i am
Lucky enough to be blessed with a healthy
child, I really don't mind what it is!!! 
Red, the poem is great, thanks.
I'm still hanging in there. Only a couple of days to
Wait. I've been visualising some good beta numbers.
And every time I get anxious I get onto FF for a read and a chat. 
Malabar, I successfully put my friends 
Off today and will try tomorrow too but I hate lying!
As soon as I get my results I'm happy to tell them.
Hang in there Morganna, when you find the right clinic
You'll know and it will be full steam ahead!!

Xx Butterfly


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear Morganna,
I'm so glad that you've managed to rethink things for yourself. Let's face it the minute you have your baby you won't want to give it back girl or boy. It's yours and it's the only thing that will count in your heart. I'm so glad you can go ahead with everything now.

T.


----------



## morganna

Butterfly -
Wise words - and thank you for sharing that.

Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just heaved a sigh of releif. Did not realise the self imposed pressure i had put on myself - wishing for PGD. I feel so much lighter and happier already. The offer with pedious, makes one feel so much less stressed!   And i would like to 'look forward/enjoy' the 'journey' of TTC as much as i can. Goodness knows its fraught with enough concerns, anyway!! Why add more!
Ooooooooooooooh - couple of days more?  i will be watching for your post       .
wannabemomagain -
thanks -
and you are SO right, no way will i want to give it back!! he/she will be all mine    .
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Morganna I am happy you have made a decision so lets help you to get on and not waste anytime. I am sure that you will be happy with whatever child you are blessed with. 

Butterfly girl hang in there and look forward to your news. If you ever want to chat pm me and we can arrange a time. 
To all other ladies have a great day evening where ever you are love malabar


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm a bit down today chics 
I had my Beta this afternoon and get the result tomorrow at 11am.
But the Dr did a POAS which was a BFN. 
I did another one at home which was BFN but it was almost clear
Cos I'd just had a glass of water.
Plus I have developed a flu 
Plus I threw up in the bin twice at work today 
I live by myself but all I need is a cuddle.
Not hungry.


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear Butterflygirl first     
It sucks. There is no other way to put it. It's hard and heartbreaking when the answer your looking for isn't there. Maybe the flu is giving you a problem with the test. Did he say anything positive at all ?  Waiting for the beta is always a killer. I wish I could do more. We've all been there before and we all know much it means to you. Please just remember deep breaths positive thoughts and keep on trying.
T.


----------



## morganna

Hi Butterfly -
What is  a POAS?
I am so so sorry the dctor said it was a BFN.
Is there any remote chance that it could change? 
That is why i have decided with Pedioes clinic. I want those 6 attempts over 2 years to be included in the price of 7,500 euros. Because I would be crushed if i got a BFN and had to worry about saving all over again. The stress and heartbreak is too much to bare.
I am so sorry Butterfly. Wish you had someone to hug you and be with you during this time.
You did so SPLENDIDLY during the whole process. You should be PROUD of yourself that you did so well!
Now is the time to treat yourself, although i am sure nothing much will bring you great comfort.  
Love and BIG        's to you.
Morganna xxx.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks ladies,
Pee On A Stick= POAS
The Dr hasn't said BFN yet til I get blood test result.
My clinic said anything over 10 is positive.
It's only a GP so hopefully they will give me numbers not
A word.
I'm too sick for it to quite sink in yet,
But thanks for your kind thoughts 
BG


----------



## morganna

BG -
lets wait till you get the blood test..............
take care of yourself, until then.
   
Morganna xxx


----------



## RED13

Butterfly girl said:


> I'm a bit down today chics
> I had my Beta this afternoon and get the result tomorrow at 11am.
> But the Dr did a POAS which was a BFN.
> I did another one at home which was BFN but it was almost clear
> Cos I'd just had a glass of water.
> Plus I have developed a flu
> Plus I threw up in the bin twice at work today
> I live by myself but all I need is a cuddle.
> Not hungry.


BG- I so hope the POAS was wrong. This rollercoaster is so hard to bear when doubt and fear loom. You are sick, so it may scew your urine test. I would say throwing up twice in the bin is a good sign if you didn't have the flu! Let's wait until your blood test tomorrow. You know if it is a BFN (I hope not), a lot of clinics let you go right into another FET. A lady on here (I think her board name is peaches?) had a bfn and went into a fet and now is pregnant. I will be watching for oyur result tomorrow. Please let it be a positive. Rest and take care of yourself.
Red


----------



## malabar girl

Bf it is not over yet till you see the blood tests.  I got a bfn on the first but I got staight back out there and the next two resulted in my latest two children 6 months and 2 years. It is hard especially om your own sending big   and I am only a phone call away if you need someone if you are worried about the cost of the call I can call you. Take care love malabar
Hi morganna glad you seemed to have  made a decision what is your time frame for treatment?


----------



## morganna

Hi Red and Malabar -
so glad you posted to support BG -
i agree..................best wait for the blood result - 
Malabar, i will have blood work done for tests this week and pelvic scan to check uterus is in good shape -
then they get sent to the clinic -
and hopefully tx will be in july  
can't wait - 
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Red, Malabar,wannabeamomagain and Morganna,  
Did a first morning POAS and a BFN 
Mentally preparing myself and not excited at all to ph for
My results.
Got the day off work with my flu. 
Being a teacher I now have to wait 3 months til the next school holidays
In July before I can fly back to Greece if that's
What I decide to do.
Thanks for all your support ladies


----------



## Butterfly girl

Confirmed BFN


----------



## malabar girl

sorry butterfly girl just focus on the prize another go in july school holidays.  What doesn't kill us makes us stronger remember you have all of us here to lean on be. Kind to yourself and enjoy that drink thinking of you malabar


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry to see your BFN Butterfly Girl     


Shelley x


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Shelley


----------



## morganna

BG -
First thing i saw were your guys/signs celebrating (before i read it) and i gasped with excitement -
i thought it was a BFP - 
i sent you a PM -
big hugs to you -
and as Malabar said, keep going, don't give up
get yourself well, and you will be able to think clearer -
thinking of you today 
big hugs    
Morganna xxx


----------



## Kim01

Hello Ladies,

Sorry it has been  while since i last posted here.
How are you ladies doing?  Morganna, malabar, Butterfly Girl (Sorry about the BFN), Mish3434, Red13, wannabemomagain, and other ladies that I have missed.
AFM - finally got my lab results back.  Everything else- Negative.  But positive to  Ureaplasma species.  I'm waiting to hear what penny has plan for me before I can decide on the hysteroscopy and the going for FET.
Will keep you posted.  Take care now.


----------



## morganna

Hi Kim -
nice to hear from you -
Serum sounds such a great clinic and Penny is so dedicated.
If i was the right age, i would have chosen Serum.
Best of luck -
Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

*Butterfly girl*-So sorry that it is a bfn this time. Keep going and try again as soon as you can. Have the clinic analyse the cycle. Did you add immune meds (sorry can't remember) That's what worked for me. Most of us veterans here have had failed cycles. It hurts like he-- we know.  
Like malabar said, we are here for you.
Red


----------



## RED13

Hi Kim T- Great to hear from you again. Sounds like you're getting all your ducks in a row. Serum sounds like a very good clinic. I'm 55 so they won't consider me for treatment! Good luck on the upcoming FET.
Red


----------



## Kim01

Hi Morganna & Red13,
From the reviews of ladies on FF - Penny is a lovely lady and Seum is very good clinic.  I haven't met Penny or been to Serum yet.  I'm cycling in the UK.  I just want to have my hysteroscopy there as i've read serum is very good at this procedure.
Take care ladies.


----------



## ellesters

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in to say hi and send big   for Butterfly Girl.  BFN's are really heartbreaking - we all put so much into each cycle, financially, emotionally and it's impossible not to have high hopes (otherwise I don't think any of us could go through the process) but that makes it doubly difficult if it doesn't work.  But just because this cycle was negative doesn't mean it can't/won't work next time, if/when you decide to go again. 

After our BFN (2nd fresh cycle, 4th tx) almost 3 weeks ago I felt so sad and defeated.  But now am raring to go to back to Kiev to pick up our frosties in May and working on Plan B which is looking like Pedios if that is not successful.  Definitely not ready to throw in the towel yet.  It's just going to take more of everything than I realised when I started.  So might see you in Cyprus this summer Morganna!  So glad to hear you made a decision and that has taken some of the pressure off. 

Kim T - great to hear you're making progress. Must have been a bit of a relief to know you don't have the dreaded Hidden C.  I also had either urea or mycroplasma,  can't remember which.  Expect you'll get your antibiotic schedule soon.  

Love to all, 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

KIM - i agree, penny has such a wonderful reputation, she sounds like she really cares!!

Hi Ellie,
nice to hear from you.
Good luck in May with your frozen embies in Kiev. So often you see women go back for FET's after fresh transfers, and they get a BFP!!
Nice to know you may have plan B as well with pedioes.
I feel much better deciding on pedioes. They are rather slow at communicating though. But the 6 tries over 2 years for 7,500 euros takes the pressure off!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## meal2

Hi Morganna
Just be aware that the 6 tries over 2 years at Pedieos doesn't mean they will be fresh transfers each time and sometimes you have really long waits in between!  I had 6 goes but that included 3 FETs, one of which didn't thaw so really 5 tries overall.  Now looking at Serum or Reprofit unless anyone has any other suggestions?  Isida? It's so difficult to decide.
Best of luck Meal x


----------



## morganna

Hi Meal,
Nice to hear from you!  
Thank you so much for that information. I did think that each attempt was with fresh embryo's  .
BUT it's still a good deal don't you think?
You would know best. 
Would you advise anyone NOT to go to Pedeios?
You probably have far more experience than anyone, so please let us know what we need to know. Because a couple of other ladies are giving it serious thought to going to Pedieos and i don't want to sway them in the wrong direction!  
I only know of one other person on this forum that had success at pedieos. And she had a good experience.
Love,
Morganna xx
p.s. from everything i have read, from the ladies, serum really seems the best clinic, particularly as they get such dedication from Penny.


----------



## morganna

CHERIE -
Your inbox is full.
Morganna xx


----------



## CherieJ

Thanks, Morganna!  Just cleared some messages out!

Yes, please do let us know more about Pedious....

Thanks so much,

Cherie


----------



## malabar girl

Morning everyone morganna if you have made your decision then I think you should stick with it. You will always find something to sway you. I had failed fresh and then had to frozen transfers which resulted in mh two kids. I did not get treatment at serum but I went there on 3 occasions to meet other ff, and I did meet penny and yes she js warm and friendly even toward me who waa not her patient. I think it. Is a big plus for women to meet her as she is a woman and she by all accounts does everything in her power to create families. I have seen success at serum and also the results of an older woman go to isda 3 times anx have twins at 52 so just go. With your decision is my thoughts and just focus on getting there and getting youf bub. You will find positive anx negative with all clinics. I would say just jump in in july and go for it nothing ventured nothing gained
Love to all  malabar
Butterfly hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Malabar, 
YEP - totally agree. I am sticking to pedeios, and i spoke to them yesterday  
had my bloods done, got my scan tomorrow -
then i can scan all the forms to them and go on their waiting list -
hopefully have tx july or august -
fresh or frozen transfers - here i come    its a numbers game and with 6 tries i stand a pretty good chance      God willing  
  hugs to your two little ones   thanks for the support and encouragement.
BUTTERFLY - thinking of you sweetheart -
big hugs to you    
love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Morganna and all,
Haven't posted for a while cos I've been really sick.
Today I ended up in hospital and after a bag of fluids, tons of tests etc they
Still put it down to a bad strain of flu.
Been in bed all week and still no shower YUK!!
Anyway, thanks for the advice Red, I"ll ask about the immune
Meds. I can ask about the Frozen ones but  I know they didn't so
Might as well start again. It's about 800€ cheaper next time.
Good to hear your moving ahead with your treatment Morganna. Did you have
Much trouble getting a referral for the tests due to your age?
Maybe it's just much tougher here in Oz?
My next step after this awful AF is to have a TVScan and Estradiol
Test in May.
XxBest wishes to all my ff
BG


----------



## morganna

Hi BG --
When it rains it pours!!!    you poor thing!!
You must be feeling pretty wretched. So sorry!! wish i could make some nice soup for you   .
Just rest rest rest, and let your body heal.
I bypassed my GP. Could not be bothered to 'explain' or 'ask' for anything from him/her. I don't want anyone passing judgement.  So after a few suggestions from the lovely ladies on FF i went to the local sexual health clinic at the main hospital in town, and the male nurse gave me the 3 tests i needed done for free  ..................Pedioes need: VDRL, HEP B and C, HIV 1 and 11. And i have to get my blood group done next week which costs £25. (I have forgotten which blood group i am).
Tomorrow i have my scan to check uterus is in good shape   then i just send all the test results and the forms pedioes sent me to fill out! SIMPLE.  .
Then i WAIT to be matched with egg donor.
Whats nice about pedieos is no money is exchanged until transfer date.
What is TVSCAN? and Estradiol? and why do you need them?
Stay warm and rest as much as you can.
Big hugs to you   
Morganna xxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies -
Had my ultrasound today -
turns out i have 5 local fibroids = largest one 5cm in maximum diameter. She said it's good they are not pressed against the endometrium lining.
 
hopefullylly this is not a huge factor in my not being able to get pregnant/carry a baby!
does anyone know anything about fibroids?
Morganna xx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi Morganna,
I have one fibroid that I've had for years that's 4,5 centimeters.  I gotten pregnant several times so it isn't the fibroid that will stop you and as long as they are not where your lining would normally be they are not an issue. I totally understand not going to the GP. We live in Norway and GP and any other doctor you go to here at our age thinks you're certifiable. Which in some ways I certainly am but it's my madness not the whole worlds. Sometimes when you hear people talk about older mothers you'd think everybody over 45 is doing this. When we make these decisions they are well thought through and well planned. Not everybody understands what kind of commitment this really is. So don't get discouraged.


----------



## morganna

thanks wannabemumagain -
i am sending scans off to clinic end of this week and if they say ok to go ahead with treatment i am going ahead -
the sonographer stressed the fibroids are not pressing on the endo lining - 
SO, HOPEFULLY it will be ok-
since i am going with pedieos and i get 6 tries, i am hoping ONE of them will give me a BFP!
as for the age and GP's...............     forget THEM -
just can't be bothered with the looks or judgements  
when do you go to bulgaria??
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

Hi Morganna,
You're getting all your ducks in a row. So happy for you! Won't be long before you'll be having your embryos transferred. Are you looking at June/July? I'm hoping you'll inspire me to get my butt in gear and go for it!
All the best.
Red


----------



## morganna

Hi RED -
Its all about money as per usual -
but lets just say ASAP!!!!!
but for sure BY august!    
luckily the clinic does not close for the month of August, like some  
do hope you are going to able to make your dream come true too   
love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Guys, 
I've had to lie about my age to my GP or else
I'd NEVER get any treatment in Australia.
I mentioned my real age to one Dr and began
To get a lecture.
Another Dr didn't bat an eyelid, but he was a young
Dr I had in emergency department a couple of
Days ago. Best to go somewhere non judgemental like a 
Health clinic.
Morganna a tvs is trans vaginal scan.
Estradiol is Estrogen levels.
I hope your fibroids don't bother the pedieos drs.
Keep up the efforts wannabeamomagain. I know that
Exact feeling where the Drs think you're mad.
X
BG


----------



## morganna

Hi BG -
Hope you are feeling a bit better - both physically and mentally -
you have been through a lot recently -
whats next?
big hugs    
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi everyone,
How's everybody doing?
I'm back in the land of the living and starting
To plan my next transfer attempt.
My gay guy friend become a father to twins
Last night from a surrogate he and his partner
Got in India. I'm so excited for him as I'd love
A buddy to chat to about being a "left of centre'
Parent.
Anyone got any news?
BG


----------



## ellesters

Dear ladies, 

I haven't really been posting since our BFN at the end of March.  So, Butterfly gal we haven't properly met but I did follow your journey (very sorry your trip was not successful - it's stressful enough having to travel across Europe, can't imagine having to come as far as you have to do!) 

We have a date now for FET of Sat May 25th.  This will be our last try at Isida in Kiev (tx #5!) and as usual have all appendages crossed for success!  I begin to believe I am a crazy optimist but feeling a bit positive about this one.  Of course, I was convinced the last one would work so...     This time will be bare bones in terms of drugs.  Just hormones and a bit of Viagra to thicken lining. No prednisone, antibiotics or antivirals - no down reg shot either which I am happy about.  I did have the endo scratch last week with Dr. Gorgy (who thinks I'm a lost cause since I have refused the rest of the immune tests)  Would be so happy not to have to activate Plan B - or should that be Plan P (Pedios)? 

Love to all

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie -
Number 5 has got to be the lucky number.
And i also hope you do not have to activate plan P!!
But knowing its available, is better than not knowing  .
May 25th is so close!! 
I will be wishing you all the luck in the world.
I always say its a numbers game! and this will be your lucky number!!
love,
Morganna xx
p.s. AFM i am waiting to hear back from Dr at pedeios,  re: fibroids. I am  hoping i will not have to have hysto or scratch, and i get the go ahead for tx to begin july  .


----------



## malabar girl

Hi girls wondering were everyone was been quiet here.  Good to hear from you butterfly girl good luck elle only a few weeks to go thinking of you all and if I can help let me know love malabar


----------



## morganna

Hi BG  
Great to see you back!!
good news about your friends!! how lovely.
Wishing you all the best for nxt time around!!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Nice to meet you Ellie and all the best for May 25th!!
I agree with Morganna, a numbers game, this has to be
your turn!!!
You sound like you"re next on our little elite group!

Hoping you don't have to have any extra Tx
Morganna.
Then it will be my turn then your turn!!
Anyone else on our list
X
BG


----------



## ellesters

Thanks for the good wishes ladies!

Hope you get the ok soon Morganna - lots of women seem fine to cycle with fibroids provided they are not too large. At least if you do need to have them/it removed I would guess the procedure acts like a "Serum style" hysto and could improve the prospects for implantation. But it's another delay and none of us need that.

What are your plans for next tx BG? Will you go back to the same clinic??

On the "it's a numbers game" thought. I came across this recently and found it very comforting. I've posted already in the Isida thread but think it might be of interest to you gals - especially the "no difference in the age of recipient" bit.

I found a study by Dr. Paulson, out of the University of Southern California (his speciality is the effect of aging on female fertility)

*Cumulative conception and live birth rates after oocyte donation: implications regarding endometrial receptivity. *

Here's the link if you want to read it yourself. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9159452

Basically, in over 400 consecutive embryo transfers they found NO difference between age groups, older women were just as likely to be successful as younger women and NO drop off in % success rates over 4 cycles. The overall clinical pregnancy rate was 36.2% (95% CI 31-41%) and the cumulative pregnancy rate after four cycles was 87.9%. Bear in mind they only counted fresh transfers, which as we know have a higher success rate.

The reason this is comforting is that - if, for most women, there was a "reason" for tx failure (high NK cells, thin endometrium, not enough blood flow, cytokine imbalance) then you would expect the % pregnancy rate to decline with successive transfers. The easy ones, women who didn't have a problem, would fall pregnant in the 1st cycle and drop out of the pool, In the next cycle, there would be fewer "easy ones" good prognosis patients, whatever you want to call it and as a result you would expect a lower % of success. That was not the case, at all! This puts the success or failure of any given cycle purely down to chance. And that chance seems to be constant so although it feels awful to have to keep throwing the dice, it's not foolish to do so.

Am I mad to find that comforting?? The other take home message I got from this and another study I was reading is that the majority of women give up too soon - most after only one or two cycles. I understand why - it's expensive both financially and emotionally. But perhaps failure would feel less painful if we knew it was part of a process and if I had started out thinking it will take a minimum of 3 fresh cycles and possibly up to 6 (ulp!) then the 2 cycles (not counting the FET's those should be thought of as part of each cycle) I have under my belt don't feel so daunting.

xx Ellie

/links


----------



## morganna

Ellie -
VERY interesting!
and supports my theory -
........................................its a numbers game!!!    
and THATS why i like the thought of 6 attempts at Pedeios for 7,500 euros.  
Hurry up pedeios and get back to me!!!  i am READY!!
thanks so much for posting that info Ellie -
good luck to us all!!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi all I agree that it is numbers game but I am one of the very lucky ones and I am very grateful.  As my journey with ivf was extremely fast I only started on the journey exactly 3 years ago and I havea 7 month old son and a 2 year old daughter,  my 1st cycle failed on fresh then the next 2 were frozen and I did not wait to long after the first failed I was back within about 8 weeks traveling to greece from Sydney.  Then when my daughter was 9 months I went ba k again and so so lucky it worked again. There is no ryme nor reason why it works for some and not others, because I am older and I did not worry about that my weight just relaxed as much as possible my weight was close to 100kgs but once pg only put on 2 kgs. 
My advise is just go for it and do what you can to achieve your dreams
Love malabar


----------



## morganna

Hi ladies 
so frustrated!!
received an email from pedeios, to say, Dr recommends taking estrogen for 11 days to get a better look at endometrium (due to fibroids).
I already HAD an extensive scan, and the radiologist already said the fibroids were not pressing on the endometrium and therefore inplantation should not be a problem.
i explained this to the co-ordinator, and she said 'oh we did not see the report, just the scans you sent over'
this is getting rediculous -
she said  she will check to find the report - and get back to me 
she got back to me and said the dr is recommending i take progynova for 11 days to see how the endo will look and how it responds to progynova, (need to do this before any treatment) -
she said the medication is attached -
IT WAS NOT attached -
i then called her back - and she said she will attach it -
i asked to speak to the Dr's wife Joan because she is canadian, and the co-ordinators english is good, but not great. But its their easter time! and joan will not be back for a week.
its delay after delay -
no wonder its a b...   .....y numbers game! You feel like you are just a number in this proceedure, and half the time you wonder, do they care? do they REMEMBER your details?  ??
does not appear they do - no wonder there are BFN's. From what you read, seems like half the time the clinics mess up the protocol anyway, one way or another.
Rant over.  Feel like gin and tonic. But will not.
After this crap from pedeios (and i have been waiting waiting waiting just to get info), i might reconsider dogus, and say to hell with the expense, just frickin go for it. The waiting is depressing me. And i ABHORE disorganization and being left hanging. Nothing worse!

love,
Morganna.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Malabar your story is so close to mine that it gives me so much
Encouragement and hope  
Oh poor Morganna, it's frustrating having to juggle the
Emails and the language barrier. Same happened to me
When they asked for a test that I'd already sent. Grrrr 
Just hang in there and keep persevering with
Pedieos, even if it means doing another scan.
Ellie, I'm going back to the same clinic and hopefully have another
Transfer in the first week of July. 
Thanks also Ellie for the article on Cumulative Conception.
Very interesting reading.
Again, hang in there Morganna  
BG


----------



## morganna

Not sure BG.
If i do, that will be a total of more than £500 to them before any treatment begins -
PLUS, i was told by the radiographer in the uk that meds can increase the size of the fibroids -
pedeios are saying they want to see how the endometrium responds -
i am just not sure 
don't have much confidence in pedieos, even though ther offer is great - i WANTED to have confidence in them, but what i have received from them thus far, does not really cut it/does not leave you with a 'feel good vibe' And to add to that, one has to consider the fact that if i am to be 'working' with this clinic, over a 6 attempt period.......................hmmmmmmmmmmmm?    where is the trust factor?
 
language barrier SUCKS. Least at Dogus, Julie is brilliant at communication and promptness and organnized!! OKAY a few people (out of 1,000 clients each year) - do not have good experiences with Dogus. But thats life. 

...................................despondent,  
not a happy bunny. And i have not even begun treatment!  
morganna  
by the way, i checked my emails and pedeios never did send me the attachment with the meds


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Ok Morganna I see. Mmmmmm tough decision.
None of us can afford to waste time. I guess you could
Email Dogus and see what their response is and then
Compare the two
Where did Malabar go in Greece?
Where is Ellie going?
I don't know anything about fibroids, but I do
Know that you will have to go on Progynova
Before a transfer anyway, so I guess they want
To see what the fibroids do when you take it.
I was on Progynova for about 2 weeks before
The transfer to thicken up the lining.
You prob need to ask or do some research .
I hope you work it all out.
X
BG


----------



## morganna

BG
sound advice -
i emailed dogus as soon as i heard from pedeios -
waiting to see what they say -
ellie is going to ukraine
and malabar went to india 
ukraine only take up to age 50
india is too costly to be going back and forth -
i FEEL more confident with Dogus, because i had a great rapport with Julie - the main contact.
I REASONED that Pedeios was a better option because of the money aspect -
i always knew pedeios were very slow to get back to people and the current main contact person's english is okay, but not great, and does not leave one with a feel good vibe - at least does not leave ME with a feel good vibe -
there is the aspect to consider STRONGLY, which i have heard echoed many times on this forum - of the 'feeling comfortable' with the clinic that you choose -
i do not want to get into a position of being 'controlled' or at pedeios's mercy   after paying the money for the 6 attempts
i almost feel that i will be treated as second best, and a bit of a drain on them if the BFP does not come first or second time around - or third etc .......................for that matter. From what i have felt with them so far, i feel that after they get the money, i may have to push push push for my further tries, and WHO NEEDS THAT its hard enough as it is. 
Think i am just going to take a deep breath, keep the faith, and go with Dogus.
I will know for sure after i sleep on things for a night or two.
Thanks for listening and for the support and good advice -
can't wait for you to have your treatment!! second time lucky time around!!  
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies sorry to hear your issues morganna I woukd sugest you do in fact have that gin and tonic will help you to relax. Theses issues you are having with protocols seems to be a problem that lots of people have. Maybe the secret to my success was I had a specialist here that coordinated the whole treatment for me and worked with the greece clinic.  I just followed my plan I wax given told when to be in athens and no stress. Then when I came homr they did the monitoring till 9 weeks scans etc so very very lucky I was not alone.
Butterfly I hope it works this time for you
Thinking of you always Love malabar


----------



## morganna

Ah I thought you went to india -
sorry malabar -
yes, its the protocol that can drive you mad -
just waiting to hear back from dogus now, to hear what they say -
your specialist really did a great job, and its testimony to your 2 beautiful children    
love,
morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Hi Morganna - welcome to the joys of organising your own IVF abroad! It definitely comes with it's own challenges and frustrations. Obviously you need to make the decision that's right for you but in my experience, a certain amount of delay is inevitable. Like you, I was chomping at the bit to get started and miffed to be told, after a month of HRT and two rounds of scans that the doctor wanted me to have *another month *of HRT before we could prepare for cycle just to make sure the endometrium was growing and shedding properly.

It took me almost 9 months before I could cycle again after the miscarriage last year, inducing a bleed to test for hidden c, another month of antibiotics, two months to recover from the hysto and having the iud removed, all the while feeling my self imposed "window" getting shorter. Drove me mad at the time.

Take a deep breath, have the g&t. It seems to me Pedios are doing the right thing in make sure the fibroids aren't going to impact your first cycle. Better to wait s month now if this improves chances for success first time, you will spend more time and money (flights, drugs, hotels) on subsequent tries.

Xxx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie -
Basically i have 2 choices.
Have an op to remove the fibroids which costs over £2,000 and takes 6 months recovery. Or go ahead with treatment and hope for the best. Which IS possible by the way.
Having a 'mock' cycle, with pedeios is not going to make ANY difference!
Therein lies my lack of confidence in Pedeios.
And after having a promt, reassuring, and informative email from Dogus, I am going forward with them!!    
I send the deposit tuesday!! would do it monday but its bank holiday  
I feel 100% better.
I am willing to 'bite the bullet',    and forge ahead. With determination, and God's grace, i shall have a positive end result.  
Cannot wait!!! The decision is MADE. I am a Libran, and my scales are back in balance  !! 
I visit the Dogus board daily and 2 ladies just got back from Dogus and have      
Bless them. Another dear lady, is having her transfer with them today!!
Very encouraging.
Take care!!
love and   's
Morganna xx


----------



## JacH

Dreams do come true.

Our little girl was born last week- I can't tell you how happy we are.
My only wish is that you have this same happiness and I'm sending all of you love and baby dust.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congrats  
So so happy for you Jac
You give us all hope x
Would be interested to hear your whole story.
X BG


----------



## morganna

Hi Jac -
and congratulations!!
is this your first child?
would love to know your story -
HI to all the other ladies!! hope you are all doing ok  
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Congratulations jac 
Good morning everyone hope you are all well busy busy here


----------



## CANDyT2

Hi Ladies,
              I'm struggling to find good clinics that treat ladies over 50years. 
Iv'e had 2 negative cycles so far with Dogus in North Cyprus and am currently researching clinics in the states and wondered if anyone knows of any good clinics that treat ladies over DE Ivf?


----------



## morganna

Hello Candy -
I just know that alot of women have mentioned that a clinic in Chicago is the best one in the states. But i am sorry i don't know the name.
There are some decent ones in India, that treat women over 50.
I know its difficult finding a good one that treat women over 50.
Wishing you the best of luck -
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all


Sorry to but in this thread but I check how all you lovely ladies are doing every now and then and I just thought I would answer a quick question the American clinic is called Shady Grove I think and it has amazing results apparently and they do a package that you pay for that they keep going until you are pregnant but if lucky first time you don get a refund. Quite expensiv too. Not sure about any age limit you will have to have a look.


Good luck to all cycling and those due to I am awaiting a donor match then it will hopefully be all go for me. 


Sue xxx


----------



## Jaymay

Hi, just popping on to say that Shady Grove in USA doesn't treat over 50 year olds.  BUT I think they treat up to your 51st birthday.


----------



## morganna

Hi Sue -
Welcome and good luck with next tx. 
Jayjay, thanks for info.
Morganna xx


----------



## napy

I know that GIVF in Northern Virginia has extended their "Delivery Promise" program for women up to 51 years old.  They may treat women that are older though, but just not allow them to get into their "Delivery Promise" program.


----------



## Joliz

Hello there!
I am new to FF and was interested to read your post.  I am looking into clinics which provide PGD using sex selection methods (legally), as not many do this.  Would you mind letting me know which clinic you have gone through and any feedback would be much appreciated.
Many thanks for your help
Jo


----------



## ellesters

Morning ladies, 

Candy - I replied to you earlier on the Isida thread.  Annoying that options are limited at our ages.  There are other clinics in Cyprus as well but I'm guessing you want to try somewhere else.  The London Women's Clinic will treat over 50 - not cheap though.  

Morganna, fantastic that you now have a plan you're happy with!!  Super good luck and keep us posted. 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Jo -
Dogus do it in northern cyprus.
Embio do it.
I think Serum do it in Athens, (great clinic).
All the best 
Morganna xx


----------



## JacH

My whole story is quite simple really and I am aware that I have been incredibly lucky. I met my husband when we were both in our forties and neither of us had been married before. We both feel it was worth the wait- though a few years earlier might have solved a lot of problems! We tried for a baby straight away and I got pregnant straight away- which was pretty amazing and lulled me into a false sense of security for the future. My mum had my brother later in life so I know these things do run in families.  Anyway my son was born 5 1/2 years ago and as we knew we wanted more we tried again only this time although I got pregnant twice I miscarried both times. I had all the tests and basically there was nothing wrong with me but old eggs! We decided to try fertility treatment but to limit ourselves as we felt that we could not afford the financial cost but particularly the emotional cost. My husband also knows how obsessive I could become and wanted to stop me from trying again and again which was entirely possible.
We had IUI which failed and then we said we would give donor egg a go but only once. We went to CRGH in Kings Cross as they were recommended by a consultant friend of ours and were one of only two places that would accept me at my age. We really did limit our chances by wanting only one embryo put back in but as it happened only one was of any really good quality. I was utterly convinced it was not going to work and incredibly it did. I have had a very, very stressful pregnancy, including several lots of bleeding and a scan which appeared to show serious abnormalities. That was the worst week I think I've ever had and we went to UCH and they did this incredibly complex and detailed scan which showed the baby was absolutely fine. (I nearly passed out at this point!) 
Then I had  three failed induction attempts the week before last- very unusual if you've already had one child and more stress as you are desperate to go into labour and everyone else around you is doing just that. In the end the consultant said it had to be a C-section as they get really worried about older mothers going over term. It was not my preferred choice but you know what, right now I don't care! 
My little girl is amazing and I am fully aware of our luck in having both her and my little boy. We are hoping this is a turning point for all our families as the last few years have been pretty dreadful; major tragedies and sadnesses which we hope are now at an end- it has felt a bit like living in a soap opera for a while. Like I say I think dreams do come true and I want it so much for all of you.


----------



## morganna

JacH,
Thanks for sharing your story.
Even though you have had hardships you have had your blessings too.
Last pregnancy certainly 'tested' your reserve, without a doubt.
Well done and really pleased it all worked out for you.
Its a 'hopeful' and encouraging story.  Thankyou!
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Jac for your story. 
Very inspirational.
AFM I just received my regime for my next
attempt.
Jo, my experience is that PGD is more expensive 
and not so successful.
Candy I wish you only the best, positive vibes and
Baby dust  
XBG


----------



## CANDyT2

Hi Ladies,
              Done quite a bit of research to try and find clinics that treat women over 50years. Liked Shady Grove in the states but too old for 50 year cut off age. 
Does anyone know of any good clinics that offer surrogacy services for couples over 50 years as after 5 failed DE Ivf cycles we are having to also consider other options that might realise our dream of having a child? 

New Life in Georgia sounds good but I think that's only for married couples? Surrogacy seems to be a legal minefield but some things are worth fighting for.


----------



## morganna

Hi BG  
Great news that you just received your new regime!
When do you go out next?
Candy -
So sorry, but do not know anything about surrogacy. Wish you the best of luck.
Morganna xx
p.s. i thnk the LWC (London Women Clinice) treat women up to age 55. I saw it on their website.


----------



## CANDyT2

Thanks Morganna and Butterfly Girl,
                                                Ellesters, yes, your right about the age restrictions being a pain.   I have to admit though that as each failed cycle comes and goes I do become more aware of how quickly the time is passing (sorry to sound so depressing) and the pressure to try and get a BFP becomes more urgent


----------



## morganna

Candy 
there is an interesting thread under SURROGACY 
Sounds like India is the best place.
I empathise with the age pressure! 
I am figuring it may take a few goes for me ...........
At this stage for me, i am just going to keep at it till i succeed. If it takes longer then i anticipate, then so be it. But its my dream and i won't stop until my dream is realised.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## napy

CandyT, have you looked into GIVF in Northern Virginia in the US?  They have a "delivery promise" for women up to 51.  They may treat women that are older though.  I've been through two surrogacies, one in the US, and one in Ukraine.  GIVF was the clinic we used for the surrogacy in the US. They were great, but very expensive.  Our surrogate mother got pregnant on her first try with GIVF.  We found our surrogate mother through an agency in the US, but you can find one on your own (without having to pay the fee to an agency) by looking at the ads for surrogate mothers, or put up your own ad (we did this later on for a frozen embryo transfer) on Surromomsonline.  We went to Ukraine for our second baby, but I believe they have a law now that says you have to be less the 50 to pursue surrogacy in Ukraine.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Morganna,
Looking at July 1st at this stage all going well.
Candy, my gay guy friends just had twins
With a surrogate in India. They are there now
With the twins until it all gets finalised through
The courts.
Best of luck and I hope you can find somewhere.
X
BG


----------



## morganna

BG 
only around 7 weeks to go!  
Not sure if i will be in Cyprus in June but for sure by July!
I am really looking forward to it.
Not too over excited, because i know how dissapointed one can get.
Just glad to be on the 'journey'.  
Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Hi ladies, 

Had my lining scan today - 6.3mm. Not the best it's ever been but should be good enough. I had a moment in the clinic, surrounded by pregnant ladies, both the receptionists have had babies in the two years now that I've been in and out of there having linings scans   Maybe it's just the hormones because I have generally been feeling pretty good and hopeful for our FET on the 25th.  Just have to let it wash over me and carry on.  Only two weeks to go!! 

BG - good to hear you have a plan (is your regime much different this time?) and dates!  July will be here before you know it! 

Morganna - hoping it will be soon for you too!  Waiting is the hardest part of this process.  And managing expectation is key too. 

Candy - I did mention London Women's Clinic before - do check them out if you haven't.  Well documented that they treat over 50's just google.  But expensive.  USA might be your best option for surrogacy as I believe India have just recently tightened the rules, I think you mentioned earlier that you are not married?  Could be a problem there.  BG - your mates were lucky because I don't think they'd be able to do it now - although India is very open to "under the table" arrangements.  My husband's family are from India so I know it well.  We have considered adopting from there but would officially be "too old" to be considered as our combined ages are over 90 (how f*** up is that?).  I think there are agencies that deal with international surrogacy and I would make an initial enquiry - to get some info, doesn't mean you have to use their services.  Really really hope you get some answers that work for you.   

Don't think I ever added my congrats to JAC - thanks for posting, love to hear about successes!! 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Good luck Ellie -
not long to go now!!
which clinic are you with? I forget.
are you having clex, etc again?
Its my understanding that clexane, is automatically part of Dogus's protocal.
Couple of the girls just got back from Dogus and have BFP's  
and a WHOLE bunch are going out this month and next!
I can't wait. But fully expecting it to take a few tries. Hope for the best prepare for the worst. Just glad to be on the journey. But must admit, the time is starting to drag  
Please keep us posted. Will your clinic recommend taking more progesterone to thicken the lining more, or not? 
BTW, i have ALWAYS wanted to visit India. Even live there. (Maybe a fantasy  ). If you have time to PM me, i would love to know more about India. Best places to visit/live. School education, etc.
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Elle, it must have been awful in that waiting
room with no one to comfort you.  
You are doing so well being tenacious, sticking to
Your hopes and dreams that all I wish for you is
Success this time. I think a lining over 6mm is ok from
what I've read.
AFM - no same regime with Progynova and Estradiol with
Lining checks. I asked to use a different egg donor this time
though. First test is a blood test, then lining, then meds, then lining, 
meds.No other different medications.
Candy I hope you find somewhere. I'm going to Embio in
Athens. You could email them??
Tomorrow I book my tests. Glad it's all happening.
Love to all on this day, very special day is Australia,
Mothers Day. Xxx 
BG


----------



## morganna

Happy Mothers Day BG   
By next Mothers Day, you will have your baby/babies in your arms.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

It's Mother's Day in the States today too (where I'm from originally although been living in the UK for 30 years).  And yes, let's hope we'll all be there this time next year! 

Funny you should say that BG, about not having someone there to support me.  DH has never been to any of the scan or Dr's appts with me.  Remember going to see Dr. G (infertility specialist) who asked where is your husband? Didn't even occur to me to ask him to come LOL.  

I'm fine today - not too worried about the lining.  Over 6 at this stage is all the clinic is looking for anyway and still plenty of time to get thicker.  As it happens, last time it was thickest ever and I got BFN so not sure it means all that much.  Expect Isida (Kiev - that's where I'm going for this last FET morganna) will increase estrogen but it's holidays at the moment so no response from yesterday.  Also, I've been taking aspirin instead of Trental as I had run out so think I might get a prescription for that.  Both increase blood flow, aspirin by making blood less "sticky" and Trental deforms the shape of the blood cells so they slip more easily through narrow vessels which I only found out the other day. The things you learn while doing IVF!!  And I will be doing clexane as well when the time comes.  Just found out that Isida have stopped using the daily progesterone in oil injections - the medication I have the most of from last cycle!  Think I'll probably use it anyway. 

What do they test for on the blood test BG? Otherwise your regime sounds about the same as mine, although they now dispense with the first lining scan. Now they know my cycle better.  

Love to all, beautiful day here in London, hope same with you. 

xx Ellie


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Ellie, it's an estradiol blood test I have to have before I have any meds. I guess just to get the dosage correct.
All the best for Kiev.

Morganna, you are always so positive and sweet to me.
I have pictured myself next Mothers Day with a little one in a pram at a park. 

I just hope it happens for all of us.
Much love xxxxx
BG


----------



## ellesters

Hi ladies, 

Lining had only thickend to 6.8mm and only beginning to be triple lined on Saturday's scan.  Clinic want to cancel this cycle    as I had no down reg and they think it's a problem to be on estrogen alone for any longer. I have been pretty bummed about that, especially as I had the endo scratch in preparation (and the flights were expensive etc. etc.)  However, I got a pm this morning from an FF'r who thinks they have this wrong and that it shouldn't be a problem up to 4 weeks on estrogen (unless I have a follicle which I don't - at least none was seen at last scan) so am seeing if I can get them to reconsider and give it another week.    Will keep you posted! 

Hope everyone is doing well??

xx Ellie


----------



## ellesters

Strike that last post! Clinic have decided all is ok for transfer on Sat - still not sure why the coordinator suggested to cancel Apparently doc thinks lining is fine - bit thin but triple layer (although gynae who did scan said only *beginning to be triple layer*??) Fortunately I continued to take the estrogen but have lost a couple of days worth of Viagra/Trental which might have been able to thicken further. Trying not to stress about that.

They have asked for further scan on Weds along with blood test for progesterone level - and will decided whether to transfer on basis of that. So, fingers crossed!!!!!!

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

gosh ellie what a roller coaster!!  
i am not sure what you mean when you say you had no down reg?
and as for the rest!! i thought 
1) they simply put you on the meds
2) you have a scan on day (whatever they decide) -
3) and if the lining is thick enough you are good to go, if it isn't you are not good to go -
what is the deal about triple lining? 
and you have to get a blood test done?
it can get rather complicated can't it?
sending a big hug    and hoping all goes well for wednesday for you!!
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Hi Morgana, 

Sorry I forget you are new to this IVF malarkey.  Most clinic's have you do what's called "down regulation"  This is usually an injection (depot provera or prostap or decapeptyl) which shuts down your ovaries so there's no chance of a rogue follicle producing hormones and interfering with the meds the clinic has prescribed.  This is usually on Day 21 of the cycle before the transfer cycle.  Not all clinics do this, but most do.  

Re: triple layer.  Scans measure lining thickness but they can also detect the pattern of your endometrial lining, which is what the triple layer is.  It shows like a bright ring around the uterus on an ultrasound scan pic.  Clinics don't insist on triple layer but it's generally agreed that it improves prognosis for success.  Studies conflict about the importance of this pattern and there are lots of stories of success without.  I've always had it quite clearly though - at least before this. 

I'm thinking now that I will forgo the blood test and extra scan and just insist on xfer Sat come what may.  Maybe just feeling bolshie now but I can't see it's going to tell us anything useful and just a waste of £120 (£70 for the scan and £50 for the blood test).  I got quite stressed about it this afternoon - knickers in a twist trying to work out what they were testing for and it doesn't make sense to me.  At this rate it will cost me less to go ahead and do the transfer even if it's a bust than to cancel and reschedule between drugs and flight etc. 

Does your head in sometimes .  Last time was text book perfect - thick lining, nice fresh blasts, super chilled recipient (me!) and was BFN.  Maybe everything being crook at the beginning will have the opposite effect   .

XX Ellie


----------



## morganna

yeah i know ellie 
does your head in!!
sounds like a good plan - going ahead with things if you come out financially ok
just read a post where a woman got pregnant and gave birth with lining of 6  
thanks for clarification on down regging - i won't need it cause i am in menopause and have no eggs left   have not had a period for a few years so presume i won't have to down reg
hope things are all going to work out for you i really do!!
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

OMG      
just received email from Julie at Dogus -
she is ordering sperm from donor i have selected and asked me if i want to go out in June!!!!!!!!!!
I said YES    
I have the wobblies in my tummy   
Love to all 
Morganna  xxx


----------



## suemac38

Wow Morganna that's fantastic news   


You don't know me on this thread but I watch it all the time as I find you all so inspirational following your dreams.   


I hope you will continue to update us on your journey and I will have everything crossed for you already.


Sue xxx


----------



## ellesters

Wahey Morganna! Great news- that's super quick. Did they say when in June  Bet you're thrilled to bits  .  Will be having everything crossed for you my lovely!!

Xx Ellie


----------



## julia3620

Hello all,

Like Suemac 38 you do not know me on this thread but I do follow it. I am currently taking time off from IVF (DE) but will probably try in October again. I am 51 in June. It is great to read of such inspirational women!
Morganna , I am keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of abundance and light! 

Julia


----------



## morganna

Oh Sue Julia and Ellie -
thanks for lovely messages  
not sure when in june yet   waiting to hear back -
Julia good luck in October, which clinic are you using? 
are you getting the answers you want Ellie?
and i will definately be updating everyone as i go along! i am so glad to be on the long awaited journey!
Morganna xx


----------



## Joliz

Dear Morganna
Thats positive news - all the best.
I'm new to this site, but read peoples messages sometimes which I find very enlightening!
Who is Dogus?  Are they a clinic in Cyprus?  I'm hoping to go out for a holiday to Cyprus soon and would like to visit the IVF clinic there.  Look forward to your reply.
Many thanks


----------



## morganna

Hi Joliz 
Dogus are a clinic in North Cyprus.
Their website is www.dogusivfcentre.com
email address [email protected]
Julie is the contact there and she is lovely.
If you look on the International Board and go to Cyprus, you will see a thread for Dogus! Quite a few ladies are out there right now, and a couple of ladies just came back with BFP's.
Page 1 of the thread gives you a link to loads of info about Dogus and also a spreadsheet of the women who have gone out there for treatment and the results that followed!
Please don't hesitate to ask questions. If i cannot answer them, then i am sure the ladies on the dogus thread can, They are a WEALTH of information and support.
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

That's great Morganna! Wouldn't it be funny if
We chose the same DS! He he
What's your next step. I think you're a month
Ahead of me now!
Also I'm happy for you too Ellie, Sat I'd so
close and I'm sending baby dust and all good vibes
for your transfer. 
Welcome Julia, Joliz and Suemac. You'll find this forum
warm, caring and inviting.
Julia I wish you all the best for October. One thing Ive 
found is the frustration of taking so long when we know
we can't waste any time as I know, me being 51 also. 
AFM I had an estradiol blood test today and next week
is my scan before my meds start.
Ellie I wasn't sure down regging either but I guess it doesn't
effect me if I'm menopausal.  Just so glad for you that it wasn't cancelled.
Tell me any more info when you get it Morganna x
xxBG


----------



## morganna

Hi BG!
lovely to hear from you!
my sperm donor is non-anonymous -
how about yours?
i had the choice of anonymous or non anonymous and since there is no choice with the egg donor i figured i would give my child SOME info etc about its genetics and origins that could also be traceable.
But of COURSE that is an individual choice! and some recipients of donor sperm prefer anonymous  
i am excited and nervous, and at the same time remind myself it COULD take a few tries  
at least the journey is finally beginning  
Morganna xx


----------



## julia3620

Lovely that there is so much activity on this thread. Very inspiring and I look forward to reading lots of good news. Thanks for asking what clinic I am at Morganna.  I am going to a clinic in Wales ( first time). I have had four failed cycles at a clinic in the USA and whilst I do feel disheartened I think I just need to give my body a break form treatment and then try again.
Julia


----------



## morganna

wish you all the best Julia   
Morganna xx


----------



## esseylyle

Hi ladies, I wonder if you would mind me joining your thread. i am 42 and about to start my second DE IVF in spain, I was very lucky on my first and have the most beautiful little boy and I long for a sibling for him.
I have started early menopause so my doctor said I have a fertility age of 52 so I kind of belong here, I love reading how you are all getting on and wish you all the best in your treatments.


----------



## ellesters

Welcome to all the newcomers; esseylyle, julia, suemac and joliz. Lovely to have more of us on this thread! Looks like your good news has brought out all the lurkers Morganna! (I lurk on some other threads so know what that's like)

New wrinkle in my saga. After scan yesterday showed lining of 5.9 (not too surprising as often compacts down after starting progesterone) was concerned that Isida would suggest I cancel - again! Sent off the pics to clinic and no reply till this am. Bear in mind am due to fly out tomorrow. Was feeling fairly ok about the possibility of cancellation - still inclined to go for it regardless having found even more clinical support for measurements of lining thickness and pattern not being particularly relevant to DE recipients - but willing to be guided by them. Was completely floored though when got the message back this morning saying Dr. B (new to me but apparently a surgeon and "leading consultant) "_thinks that the reason for your failures is that the cavity of the uterus (that is what is inside the uterus) is shorter than it should be and the fundus of the uterus is thicker than it should be. So, he recommends to have operative hysteroscopy to enlarge the cavity , then 2 cycles of HRT to get the lining thicker and then have the transfer _ or I could just go ahead and take my chances on Sat. WTF *&!&*%!!

Called Dr. Gibb at Birth Company - a registered gynae who did my scan yesterday, and has scanned me repeatedly over 2 years to get a second opinion. Fortunately he was adamant that my uterus is completely normal, said this was a lot of nonsense and advised NO WAY to have a hysteroscopy. GRRRRR!

After discussion with DH have decided to go ahead and have the transfer on Sat. But feeling quite cross and disheartened, have lost some faith in clinic as result - not really best frame of mind for transfer but what can you do? Don't feel there is enough benefit now in waiting until lining is more favourable. Plan P is starting to look more and more likely.

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Yeah Ellie -
at this stage - ESPECIALLY if you are not completely strapped for money, you had better go for it -
we can't really afford to lose time -  
THAT is why i pulled out of pedeios clinic because of the innefectivness of them!! luckily i had only invested £200    
we need to feel SO confident with our clinics! its paramount because the whole journey is difficult enough as it is!
Go for it!! and if it does not work then onto plan B for another clinic -
so hoping you will not need plan B  

ESSIE -

Hi and welcome!!   
how wonderful that you had a little baby first try at DE in Spain -
when are you having treatment again, for a sibling?
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## esseylyle

Hi morganna thanks for the welcome, and letting me join your gang. I am heading out to spain for my first appointment on the 3rd June so aiming for transfer sometime in early Aug. my last time it was 8 weeks from my first appointment to transfer though I imagine it will be longer this time as my periods are all over the place.
I was so totally blessed getting my wee man first time, its strange I feel more nervous this time as I feel I have had my one lucky chance and I do believe that ivf is pure luck. I hope to god that all of us ladies are still chating this time next year but about our new arrivals and not womb linings.
Are you heading for transfer in June or is it a first appointment?


----------



## morganna

Hi Essey 
heading for transfer!  
just waiting for protocol and will order meds, 
my clinic knows which sperm donor i have selected and Dr. is matching me up with egg donor -   
can't beleive its so close!!!
i am not banking on it working first time, so hope there are some FETS left over. MUCH cheaper for FETS!!! but not as high success rate -
HOWEVER quite a few ladies on this forum have had success with FETS.
So as you say.........................its LUCK!!!!   and if at first you don't succeed try try try again (if you have the dosh  ).
good luck and hopeyou hear all good things on first appointment
Morganna xxx


----------



## morganna

YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!
just received prescription and protocol     
gotta get the meds and away i go!!!
deep breaths 
and off to watch a dvd 
DISTRACTION with something interesting,
to take my mind off things   
i like to 'shut off' and just forget about 'stuff' when i can!!
Morganna xxx


----------



## julia3620

Ellesters, what a nightmare! well done for getting a second opinion - I would be annoyed at the clinic but think that it is great that you are going for it - absolutely best thing to do - you have nothing to lose and lots of people sending you lots of hope and joy.
Morganna - how exciting for you that you have your schedule! Welcome Elly!

Julia


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi all,
Haven't posted in awhile. We waiting back from the clinic in Bulgaria for when the donor eggs will be ready. If not now in June then definitely in 
July. Everyone here seems to be getting on well and plans are on track.

Ellesters I know how hard it is when so called experts give you and opinion based on pictures and not actual findings. We'll all be crossing our fingers no matter what. 

Morganna congrats on your protocol.  I totally understand the need to vegetate when things begin to feel overwhelming and exciting at the same time. Just keep taking deep breaths.

Everyone else new and otherwise keep well


----------



## morganna

hope it won't be too long for you wannbmumagain -
yes ................... switching off is a bit of a release!  
i am a dvd addict -
could be worse i suppose  
btw, did you use Dogus clinic when you went to Cyprus?
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

' gang..... That's had a cool ring to it!!
Wl so excited for you all, Especially 
Morganna for getting her meds regime.
Not long now!!!!!
Essylyle, so close for you too!  I too had early meno
So now at 51 going for it!!
Morganna, he is anonymous but I got heaps of info from him 
From the website.
I am actually more intrigued by the DE.
I know that they will do a great job in matching as much as 
Possible.
Good luck to Ellie today. Thinking of you with everything crossed! 
xBG


----------



## morganna

Hi BG  
nice to hear from you!
just being nosey but did you use CRYOBANK?
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Morganna,
It is Cryos Denmark that I use.


----------



## Sisson65

This is a really reassuring site!!  I now know that I'm not alone.  I posted my first "spiel" this morning querying the possibility of treatment at the age of 48 and looking at using a clinic in Cyprus.  I've noticed that because I've mentioned Cyprus that the moderator has moved my post to the Cyprus/Turkey section which is OK but I was hoping for some feedback from ladies in the UK who maybe have used clinics over there.  There seems to be quite a bit of positive feedback about the AKESO clinic in Nicosia and mixed feedback about a Doctor called Michalis Chrisostomou at the Evangelismos hospital in Paphos.  I can't find anything about the Ledra Clinic (Nicosia) or Pedieos or Genesis.  Anyone out there with any experiences at these places?  The London Womens' Clinic in Harley Street sounds expensive but at least there aren't any travelling/hotel costs to factor in......but I've as yet to obtain any info about prices in Cyprus.  Again, if anyone can help that would be fantastic.  I appreciate that at my age then donor eggs would probably be required and I am happy to consider this.  I did mention on my other post though that my Mum had me, her only child, when she was 43 - that was back in the 60's before any treatments were available so I'm using her as my inspiration and hoping that I've still got a chance!!


----------



## morganna

Hi Sisson 
and welcome!!
the price at dogus for DE and DS is 5,600 euros. If you go back a page or two you will find their website and email address. Julie is the main contact there and is british she is lovely and helpful!
Dogus is in North Cyprus. The Dogus thread is marvellous because so many women are on it who have gone out to dogus and have BFP.s and others are waiting on results and others are about to go. Its a great SUPPORT system there and all your questions and fears are answered. You won' be alone. Do you have DH to help you along the way? or are you going solo?
At any clinic you can do a tandem cycle and use your own eggs and a donors and take pot luck
but i beleive most clinics advise DE at your age. Sorry.
Anything i can do to help i will.
Again big welcome!
AFM i am going out to dogus for DE and DS in June  
Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Morning Ladies! 

Well aside from being held up at Heathrow for 3 hours on Friday am (honestly! It was beginning to feel like there was some universal conspiracy to test my resolve this cycle) once in Kiev everything went smoothly. Transfer yesterday morning of 3 blasts, 2 cavitating, 1 expanding. The same dr who suggested the hysto did the transfer and took quite some time about it - hopefully finding the best place to put them.  Now we just hope for the best     OTD 6th of June.    

Hi Sisson - Pedios in Cyprus do a "deal" with 6 cycles over 2 years for €7,500 (not including ancillary drug and scan costs) until Clinical pregnancy (heartbeat detected). Morganna was considering them but chose Dogus instead because of communication/ organisation issues ( hope I got that right Morganna?)  Passenger42, who posted earlier on this thread is currently preggo after treatment there.  

Don't be put off by not much activity on FF about a particular clinic. My clinic, Isida in Kiev, used to have a very active forum on FF and now hardly anyone posts on that thread. However I am just back from there and met 3 British ladies (2 of whom back for a sibling after 1st time success with DE!!) none of whom ever use or post here. 

Love to all 

XxEllie


----------



## morganna

HI Ellie -
u were the last thing on my mind when i fell asleep last night and i sent one up for you  
so glad you went through with it! you must be releived and glad it went smoothly!
LOVELY  
so................3 little monkeys on board    
roll on June 6th -
make sure you rest and distract yourslef   
well done!!
love,
Morganna xx
p.s. was it a 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone hope you are all doing well.  for you elle and looking forward to hearing positive news of the 6th. Malabar


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thinking of you Ellie. Rest up lovely.


----------



## Butterfly girl

AFM off to get my 1st lining  scan tomoz before
starting meds. I know the waiting room will be 
filled with pregnant couples. Ho hum hoping
That will be me soon 
Plus two girls at work pregnant, late 20's and married.
So thankful for this thread Morganna. If it wasn't
for here I may have given up by now.
Looking forward to hearing Ellie's and Morgannas news soon.

Round 2 starts tomorrow xxx
BG


----------



## ellesters

Thank you for your good wishes my lovelies.  Had such a wonderful, chilled out, sunny bank holiday.  Did me the world of good.  Now just to stay this relaxed for another week (if only)! 

Hope 1st scan goes well BG.  Know just how you feel about the waiting room - I have found that increasingly tough as time goes on, but it will be you soon!  This is one of the times I'm grateful for my work situation. I'm the only woman and all the partners are over 50 so never have to deal with announcements of pregnancy, baby pics any of that. 

Hope all is good with you Morganna? 

Love to all. 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie -
A week tomorrow you test!!!  
any symptons?
BG - good luck with scan -
just curious about your protocol -
with my protocol, we scan on day 10 of meds to check lining - have my scan booked for june 9th. Then June 15th we do transfer - they are going for a 5 day transfer.
Mind you, i am menopausal, so no down regging, as no periods!!
Love to all -
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

All falling into place -
Got my meds to begin tomorrow   
Egg donor picked out by Dr. Firdevs to compliment Sperm donor  
scan paid and booked for june 9th. to check lining -
Off to book flighs for june 14th!!!
love to everyone!
Morgannna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Exciting Morganna that you've god your meds.
How are you feeling Ellie? Do you have any symptoms?
How is your accommodation?
Are you staying there long? 
AFM - pre lining scan today $230 phew!!! Just to find
out I'm 2mm, and ready for meds. Flights booked
today even though I don't know transfer date.
Next step meds, then 2nd lining scan.
Hope everyone else is progressing well.
Make sure you get support from this site
everyone cos it's a winner.
Xx BG


----------



## ellesters

Well, it looks like June is going to be a bumper month for this thread!  Great to get dates Morganna - it really starts to feel real then.  

BG - all go for you too!  My clinic also sometimes do a scan to check lining is thin before starting meds.  When is next scan booked - 7 days?  That's the standard but can be 9 as well.  Fingers crossed for nice juicy linings for you both! 

I feel fine - no symptoms which is bumming me out, even though I know they don't mean anything!  I've had cycles with loads of symptoms and got BFN and vice versa but they are weirdly reassuring even if you know it's the progesterone.  Unless bursting into tears at an art exhibition is a symptom?  Certainly a sign of level of pressure and influence of hormones!!!  BTW -  I'm back in the UK, BG - I flew back the day after transfer (if that ? about accommodation was for me?) 

XX Ellie


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hey all.
Looks like everyone is busy. We couldn't get a donor to match my timing so they have one they'll do frozen with. Clinic says there isn't anything that indicates that fresh is better than frozen (which I have actually read) so they found one that they can cycle and freeze. That way my cycle doesn't have to match hers or vice versa. It also means we can plan better to suit when we can travel. We own our own business so this will help a lot with how we can time our travel around my cycle and personal help. It takes a lot of pressure off.

hope you all have a good day/night and all my fingers and toes crossed for all 

T


----------



## morganna

hi wannabmomagain  
hope all goes well for you -
when are you planning on going?
M. xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck ladies getting exciting now. Wannabemumagain  it is the way to go thats how I got my babies frozen and I just flew in when it suited me so easy good luck


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies -
Paid for my ticket to Cyprus yesterday   
its all getting so real -
progynova is okay so far - 
not long now Ellie before your test - you must be chumping at the bit!!!!!!!!!!!
How are things wannabmumagain?
love to all -
Morganna xx


----------



## esseylyle

Hi from sunny Alicante, just been to the clinic everything is as it should just waiting on hubbys sperm results, then its all systems go after my next period.
Morganna you must be so excited is it beginging to feel a bit more real now? 
Ellie fingers crossed for your test the 2 week wait is terrible, good luck hun.


----------



## Butterfly girl

All the best for your results Essey 
Great to hear you good Morganna,
Not long now!!!!
Ellie, I'm thinking of you and crossing
Everything!! 
AFM I start meds on 17th.
Transfer hopefully around 1st or 2nd July.
Sisson I hope you might consider EMBIO
In Athens too.
Love to all,
X BG


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi ladies, 
We're waiting to have to wait and see how the donor reacts to her stims. They've started but we won't know when to plan for until after we know what we get. Hoping if all goes well we can go at the end of July beginning of August. I was on a cure for my natural killer cells last for 2 months in December and January and they want to do a quick test and see if they give a quick cure again just to make sure everything goes well. We should be there for about 9 days. I admit I'm getting butterflies again. I try not to think about it too much. We'll all know how much we have riding on these trips.Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## morganna

ESSIE - i would have tried vistahermosa in alicante if they took women over 50. Its a good clinic. you are getting closer!!!
wannabmumagain, LOTS riding on this i know!! trying to just stay calm, not get too excited about the highs or low about the lows - feel a bit numb sometimes, but what will be will be! i have done all i can do.
BG - june 17 just around the corner!! all systems go then!!
seems like last week you were out there!
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi all,
Clinic just sent an email they got 6 egg and 5 have fertilized today Please let this be the one   

Keep breathing Morganna sometimes this just makes you stop.

T.


----------



## morganna

oh wannab -
great news!!!!
        sending them up for you!! 
keep us posted!!
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Wannabe, 6 eggs is great!! 
Fingers crossed for you!
I hope you get to go end of July too.
My clinic doesn't tell me bout the eggs till I get there.
Guess it's cos they're freshies?
I'm happy for everyone on this site cos things
Are moving along!! 
BG


----------



## ellesters

Good morning ladies,

Great numbers Wannabe - will be  that one of them has your name on it.

Gosh - only 10 days to go Morganna! Will be thinking of you in Cyprus.  

With everyone so upbeat would prefer not to bring down the vibe with bad news - but unfortunately we not successful this time. Negative on pee stick today - had already tested Tues and decided that would test again this am and not bother with bloods if the result was the same. Disappointing but not too surprising given all the difficulties this cycle. Not anywhere near as upset as last time. I was *expecting* that one to work, this one only hoping. Did allow myself to get encouraged by the nausea which I had fairly constantly since last Friday but realise now it was just nerves.

Down but not out - will consider all options over the next couple of months. DH and I have discussed the possibility of doing two more fresh cycles, that takes us over the statistical average of 3 fresh cycles since we've now completed 2. Just need to decide where and whether to have the Level 2 immunes done or not. Work have been amazing and essentially offered to cover me for the cost of the next lot of treatment so that's a huge load off.

Will be checking in from time to time. Baby dust to all.

xx Ellie


----------



## Butterfly girl

So sorry Ellie   
Just 2 months ago since I got ghat news too so
Fresh in my mind. But you have a fantastic attitude and
Onward to the next try I say!!! 
Am thinking of you lovely. 
XBG


----------



## morganna

Oh Ellie -
I am sorry!!!   
you have had such a good attitude with it all -   
so much invested in it all.........................emotionally!!!  
i am really pleased for you that work will pay for the next go 
that takes a WHOLE lot of added pressure off your shoulders -


I don't know if you are reading the Dogus thread but so many ladies are coming back with  bFP's and on their website the stats of success rates have gone up considerably -


i am there a week tomorrow!
wherever you decide to go next, i wish you the very very best of luck    
i always say.............it will happend eventually, as long as we don't give up.


lots of love -
Morganna xxxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies -


Hope you are okay Ellie  


AFM..................


had my day 10 scan today to check lining...............


7.9mm     


I am well pleased  


came out of the clinic with a smile on my face and excitement in my chest!!  


so off to cyprus on friday - with a feeling that i have done my best to prepare myself  


hope you are all doing okay  
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

That's a good lining Morganna 
Last time I put a number is my head and I got it!!
So, power of positive thinking for this time too.
One more week for you, how exciting!!
Then the 2ww.
AFM I'm starting to get things organised.
How's everyone else doing?? 
Love to all
BG


----------



## morganna

Thanks BG but I thought lining was GOOD  
but had email from dogus clinic today saying they like it to be 10mm!
so i have to up the dosage of progynova until ET on the weekend 
i am sure it will increase to that..................
just had a panic as did not think i had enough to last until i replenish progynova on friday when i get to cyprus
but i checked provisions and i  DO!!


phew!!
do not need any last minute dramas/stress   


bet you are happy to be back on the journey BG - not too long to go now!! 


Ellie honey, hope you are okay??   
Hi to wannab  
love to all 
Morgannaxx


----------



## malabar girl

Ellie sorry to hear that you have had a bfn big  
Morganna so exciting for you prays are with you
Butterfly girl hope your doing well
Love to all
Malabar


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm good Malabar.
But am a bit miffed tonight. Not sure whether  angry or happy ??
You see a celebrity sports star in Australia has announced that
at 51 she is going to try IVF with her boyfriend.
Why am I angry Well because if its in Australia, then the Drs were
Lying to me saying they won't do it over 45. But for a celebrity it's OK? 
I'm hoping she's not trying in Australia or I'll be really
****** off! That's just not fair!!
In the article she is going to try with her own
eggs and her 33 yo boyfriends sperm. Plus she's got
3 kids already.
Or should I be pleased I'm not the only one giving it a go at 51??
Anybody's thoughts??
BG


----------



## morganna

Hi BG -
obviously its not okay for a celebrity to have ivf and 'regular'  people cannot -
first of all.................its either legal or illegal!
which one? 


cannot be double standards, that is just not on.
Also, i don't understand them being advised to use own eggs -
don't get that one at all.

Just continue on your journey -
you are so close and you will have your dream soon -


love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Mouse123

Hi Malabar Girl

So great to hear you have had another baby.  Congratulations You probably won't remember me as I only posted around 12-9 months ago and then stopped.  I was having treatment at the time at Serum and remember your posts. My treatments failed and then quite quickly after that I moved to Sydney from the UK.  Its taken me so long to catch up with myself here that I've only started coming back on to Fertility Friends.  I was delighted to see you'd had success since I last checked in! 

I still have some frozen embryos back in Serum, so would like to go back for another go, but after 2 fresh and 1 frozen attempt with DE, I think it may need more than 1 journey back.  It is an awfully long way and I have a full time job with only the basic 20 days holiday a year which I can see getting easily eaten up by my trips back to Serum.  When you travelled over from Sydney to Greece, how long did you go each time? How have you found it with taking time off work?

Just one more question - which clinic did you use in Sydney for pre-transfer scans etc?

So great that you now have your little family. What have you been up to in Sydney with them?  Sydney is a great city.

Warm wishes

Mouse
X


----------



## Butterfly girl

I may be able to help with some answers too
Mouse if you'd like to pm me.
I travel to Greece from Melbourne.
xBUtterfly Girl


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies yes bfg bloody think that she was the only woman having a baby at 51, just cause her ex has had another child Makes you wonder why she would not want to keep quiet till it happened.  I believe that in sydney it is 43 with you own eggs but will treat till 51 with donors.  So not sure what is happening with her. I did it at 51 no big deal just did it quietly so I dont want her to maybe throw the spot light on ppl like us so ppl ask questions. 
Just relax and think of yourself and you will get your family. 
Hi mouse god to hear from you I will pm u and if you want to catch up for coffee and a chat. 
Morganna how are you doing very close now.
Hi elle thinking of you 
Love to all malabar


----------



## julia3620

Hello All,
I have been reading the posts and just wanted to wish Morganna and Butterfly good luck for the coming weeks!!!! Positive thinking and lots of good vibes around you. Fantastic to read such inspiring stories.
Julia


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks so much Julia 

Morganna, how is everything going?
I've been thinking of you.
You are now PUPO now I hope!!!!
The 2ww is awful but I'm happy to chat everyday
If you  need to.
 
XBG


----------



## RED13

*Morganna*- Life is busy, so don't post much, but I do lurk to keep up with where everyone is at in their cycling. Morganna, you are in Cyprus as I write this, and how exciting is that?! Was your transfer today? If so, you are PUPO!  This has been long in the coming for you and I so hope that this is your time and that you are first time lucky!    I can't wait to read your update. Do post soon! I'll be reading and waiting for news. *Wishing you the biggest and fattest BFP!*

*Butterfly*- you are up soon.    [/size]. *I will be praying for a BFP for you in this cycle*   We girls of a certain age, need to stick together don't we? I saw a newborn at work today and had serious baby fever.   I'm 55 and I want another child more than ever. Hey just a thought, maybe you and Morganna will have twinnies! Stay positive and believe that this is your time. 

*Ellester*- I am so sorry to hear of your BFN. IVF is not fair. Keep trying and it will happen. It really is a numbers game. Your BFP is coming. I so hope it is very soon. Just think, when that BFP comes, it will be so much sweeter. 

Hi to everyone. Let's fill this board with BFP's![size=78%]


----------



## esseylyle

Good luck today morganna hope thoses wee embies are sticky ones. Xx


----------



## RED13

Morganna- Wishing you a great transfer of fabulous embies.   
Red


----------



## morganna

Hi lovies had et today, 3 grade a, 5 day blasts. So 3 little monkeys on board. Flying back home tomorrow. Love to all, and thanks for good wishes. Morganna.xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Congratulations morganna prays with you  xxxx


----------



## ciaelle

waouuu already done this transfer, good luck Morganna !


----------



## ellesters

Congrats on what sounds like a great transfer Morganna!  Will be    for you over your 2ww.  So many women are 1st time lucky - no reason why you shouldn't be one of them!!

You next I think BG - when is the date??

Thanks for all your kind thoughts. I needed a bit of time off FF after the last failure.  Really hit me hard this time, not so upset at first, just really angry - which had it's compensations    I decided I needed to do some things just for me over the summer and have signed up for a rock climbing course and will be back in the studio making pots on Monday evenings.  Both of which I am really looking forward to.  In the meantime, we are taking a little holiday in two weeks time to Cyprus!  Will have a look at both Pedios and Dogus - as well as getting in some swimming, sunning and grilled fish eating (a little wine drinking too I think)

Isida have not suggested anything else besides doing the hysteroscopy, although they have offered a significant discount if we went again.  On one of the other threads I frequent, someone's obstetrician told them if an attempt doesn't work, time to back another horse.  I think it's time we backed another horse. 

Love to all, 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies -
I can finally post properly with some details!!
I had no internet access while in Cyprus except silly mobile  
first of all the flight over was horrendous - screaming babies and toddlers, poor things! and talk about cramped with pegasus airlines!  
could not BELEIVE the gorgeous weather that greeted me at 9pm. Hot with a breeze!! The driver that Dogus had arranged to pick me up with, was a sweet man. And he knew english because he lived in london for 15 years with his wife and kids.

The Oscar Resort Hotel was about 40 mins drive from ercan airport - and the hotel has its own beach!! WONDERFUL! and free lounge chairs, and 2 swimming pools and tennis courts and spa.
Free little open train to take you into kyrenia harbour town, 5 mins away.

Arrived friday night. and had scan saturday morning ( was picked up by driver and driven to clinic). Lining was checked it was 10.9mm so ready for transfer for monday. Went to clinic monday and had of course drank water! i had to releive myself a bit in toilet, cause i was bursting! luckily i did not have to wait long! The proceedure was ok, and at the time wish i had someone (DH) with me!! when dr.firdevs put 3 embies in, she held my hand and said you are now pregnant and good luck. Bought tears to my eyes.
was wheeled back (they won't even let you sit up when you move from surgery table to stretcher to take you to your room! then you have to lie down for an hour! they bring a bed pan for you while you are lying there thank god. The worst part of all of it was holding it!!!!!! BLIMEY!!  while i was waiting the hour out, Umit talked me through the proceedure of 'sticking' myself with the fraxiparine and proluton! I was scared stiff. But did fraxiparine today for first time and it was a piece of cake  sooooooooooo 3 grade A, 5 day transfer, little monkeys. I test on the 29th.

Strange thing was.................egg transfer date was june 17th, 3 years since DH died. I was glad to be in cyprus hoping for new life on that day, then in england and sad thinking of him.

Umit strongly advised me against testing earlier, as he said its not a good idea - expectations etc. Its also important for them to have the blood result no matter WHAT the result cause it helps them for the future. Hope you have enjoyed reading my story. By the way i opted for PGD and had 3 female embies put in.  Love to all. Morganna xxx

Ellie i am SO glad you are doing some things that you enjoy!! and thinking ahead for next step! you will really like Cyprus!! i am fussy, but the weather was superb, and the roads not too bad, and conveniences good. Want to check out south cyprus next!! Larnarc and Pathos and limmasol sound nice. Its cheap in cyprus. Not the tourist parts of course! people are friendly! Dogus clinic is very good. Small!! which is good.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Ellie I'm glad you're feeling a little better and planning your lovely Summer holiday in Cyprus.
I'm off to Athens on the 29th so hope the transfer is either the 1st or 3rd July.
Better go and drink some more of my vile
Chinese herbs that the acupuncturist gave me!

X
BG


----------



## morganna

ooh BG the day you leave is the day i test..............   


you are so close now!! thanks for your PM  


Morganna xx 


p.s. the nasty herbs will be worth it


----------



## suemac38

Hi all



Sorry this is just a me post to update you all. Will catch up properly soon. I joined in a while ago on this thread but just haven't posted much but now I feel my journey is beginning.


I have not been about much recently as life just took over! We have just had a lovely holiday in Tunisia which was fantastic and was much needed after the year we had last year with loosing my dad and uncle suddenly.


Anyway we have came back down to earth with a huge bump    my husbands gran was rushed to hospital and she is gone down to 4.5 stone and they ave discovered cancer everywhere. So unsure how long she as left. His uncle has had a stroke and my sisters partners dad has a bleed on the brain! Crazy stuff.


All this has kinda made me feel selfish about our plans but I am excited Alison at Altrui has found us a fantastic match......yippee  she has her first appointment on 9th July and hopefully et on 12th to 15th August. How exciting is that.


Sorry again for me post but thought I would update.


One lady I noticed I would like to mention is Morganna I have been watching your story for months on this thread and I am so excited for you that you are pupo.


Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok.


Sue xxx


----------



## morganna

Thank you Sue  


Very sorry to hear about your losses! i can relate, and its all shocking, sad, horrific, all of those emotions to see people you love die.
And life has to go on.


Please don't feel selfish. We all deserve to be happy.
Congrats on your plans!!


where is your clinic by the way?? Spain??


love,
Morganna xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi Morganna


Thanks for helping me not feel selfish it really helps.


I can't even begin to imagine loosing my husband like you have loosing my dad has made my life go onto chaos and is the reason I so want a smiling for my son as me and my sister really needed each other to help my mum and the thought of my son being on his own for something like that makes me very sad.


I am with a new clinic called City Fertility in Farringdon London. They have connections with Gennet in Prague and there first results etc look very good so am hoping I have choose well.


How you feeling any symptoms yet?.


Sue xx


----------



## morganna

Sue sweetheart 
sent you a PM
M. xxx


----------



## julia3620

Morganna,

Just picking up on posts and sending you lots of good wishes..... 6 days to go before OTD. All crossed for you!

Julia


----------



## morganna

thanks julia -
now  i KNOW what the 'dreaded 2 week wait' is all about
its HORRIBLE
if i did not want it so badly it would not be so hard  
blood test is not until 29th, then it goes to GP's office so won't get result till july 1st or 2nd.
I will get an early first response test this week and may test next week sometime
will hold out as long as i can.
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Morganna, I know that 2ww was so awful and I was
googling every little symptom.  
Just hang in there and try not to test. 
Easier said than done.  
Well, we are thinking of you and sending 
Positive vibes. 
Try to do something nice for yourself every day.
All the best at your new clinic Sue. So sorry to hear
of all your losses and sadness, but after rain is a rainbow.
Thinking Positive for everyone , 
Love
BG


----------



## morganna

thank you  
from a frustrated, anxious, want to tare my hair out, morganna


----------



## ellesters

Hi Morganna, 

I feel for you - the 2WW sucks big time.  Have you decided yet whether to do the POAS??  Not sure I would be able to hold out until next Monday for blood results.  If you do decide to do the pee stick, buy more than one and test subsequent days, just to be on the safe side.  False negatives really only happen if you test too early, false positives are rare but could happen if you have a chemical pregnancy.  If you're testing on the OTD it should be accurate.       

Hi to Sue - it's not selfish to want to give life, and it's part of the circle of life - and I really hope for you that this new life will ease some of pain of losing those you love.  I'd be interested to hear some more details about City Fertility.  Can really see the appeal of staying in the UK for treatment.  

Not long now BG - wishing the very best of good luck on this one!!!   

Off to Cyprus next week - have appts with both Pedioes and Dogus.  So far in the communication stakes, Julie at Dogus is winning hands down.  Almost nervous to be considering starting again.    Morganna, I meant to ask, did you have any frosties?  

xx love to all  Ellie


----------



## morganna

thanks for pm ellie -
nope, no frosties for me
i went with PGD in the end (an extra 1,500 euros) because i want a girl
they put 3 female embies in     all grade 1, at 5 day transfer -
they did have some male embies left to freeze but i said no

i could have gone back for them (if this is a BFN) at a sum of just 1,700 euros for transfer
but i really do honestly want a girl, and no good saying i would be just as happy with a boy.


I sent julie 97 emails until i decided to go with dogus and she answered every single one   she is great. Pedieos were nightmarish in communication, they had me worried sick all the time. 


But you going out there is the BEST thing!!  you will get to see everything first hand and decide. its exciting!!


I will do POAS friday.......................     and go for hsg on saturday.


Today i went to the bank to put more money into savings for another try..........................just in case!!! GOT to  have a back up plan.


It will keep me sane.

Where are you staying in south cyprus? i really liked n.cyprus, people are friendly and laid back and the airport was TINY.


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all


Morganna trying to send you a pm but your inbox is full Hun. Thanks for all your support you have been amazing. Got everything I can crossed for you for Friday.   


Ellie- thanks or our kind words. I know life must go on. Hope your visit to Cyprus goes well and you are happy with a clinic out there. City Fertility are in Farringdon in London if you want to look them up the deal with Gennet in Prague and you can have lots done in London then et in Prague etc. best of luck in your journey.


Butterfly girl - thanks for your kind words.


Hi to any other ladies watching this thread like me.


I have had a better couple of days and am looking forward again and trying to shift more weight so that when I get pregnant I will be as healthy as I can.


Love to all


Sue xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm a bit devo today girls 
I had my lining check which was 10mm
But... He found a 1cm polyp!
I'm just waiting to hear back from the clinic
as to what happens next.
They say that the Estrogen can cause them.
I need cheering up 
BG


----------



## morganna

oh BG not what you needed right now!
to be honest i don't have a clue about polyps?
how do they develop and can they impede implantation?


i just know i have fibroids and was told that they are no where near the lining so won't affect inplantation -


let us know what happens -


you are so close to going out on the 1st!  
    


M. xxxx


----------



## morganna

Sue -


so glad you are coming back fighting fit!!  life is short and we have to grab our chances at happiness.
I cleared my inbox, but this post is from the library -


my computer is sick with a virus and MAY be out of commission for a few days being reparied
hopefully only a day or so!!


love and hugs  


M. xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Butterfly girl hope all is well like morganna I dont know anything about polyps. 
Getting close now morganna dont test I never tested till the bloods never used s pee stick. I was very lucky cause here we fo the bloods then the dr hear phones you the same day with results.
I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Quick update Morganna and Malabar, the Dr said that they
are still doing the transfer and don't consider removal of the
polyp unless the treatment is unsuccessful.
They said it doesn't necessarily interfere with the treatment.
So I'm still having it next week.
Hope you're hanging in there Moganna!!
Not long now, 2 sleeps xxx
'Positive people achieve positive results'
X
BG


----------



## malabar girl

Great news butterfly girl happy to hear you. Will be on your way soon xx


----------



## morganna

Great news bg ,  so glad for u. Not long now xxxx


----------



## JacH

Morganna,
Thinking of you - your date coincidence rang a bell with me- our lovely girl was transferred on the date my father in law died and I'm sure he was looking out for us as it was a success first time. So hoping it is for you too!


----------



## morganna

JacH - transfer was on the 17th of june and it was 3 years to the day DH passed -
i was hoping for a good omen -

BUT.....................

DRUM ROLL.........................

GOT A BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

poas with first morning pee.............one lousy pink line - (day 11) after 5 day transfer -

where oh where did my lovely grade a embies go??

really sucks -

oh well ..............

i always said its a numbers game -

will be back on the saddle in a couple of months when i have the money to do next treatment 

thanks for all your great support 
love to all

morganna xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh hon sorry to hear that. 
Do you still have to wait until the blood test though?
It does suck big time I know, but you have the right 
attitude by looking forward to the next one.
Keep trying I say!! Until we get a 
Hope you're getting lots of hugs.
Here's a virtual hug for you 
 
X BG


----------



## ellesters

So sorry to hear your news Morganna    At any stage a BFN is a facer so hope you take some time to do whatever you need to look after yourself.  I always found planning for next tx helped take my mind off the last one.  Big hugs   

xx Ellie

PS - good luck to Butterfly Girl    next up to bat.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Ellie,
Flying out tomorrow.
ET Wed morn x
BG


----------



## morganna

hi ellie - yes i am planning for next try!!  
bg - have a good flight and best of luck for wednesday!!!!!     we'll all get there eventually, just have to stay strong.
Morganna x


----------



## RED13

morganna- you have a great attitude and that\s what we need in this IVF game! I have not given up hope for you quite yet for this cycle. Did you check the expiry dates on the tests you bought? Just a thought, because test quality is important. You're still planning to test in the am over the weekend with first urine after getting up? Yep, I know first hand how de ivf can be so disappointing and financially draining, but when we get that bfp it is all worth it! You will get there!
Butterfly girl- good luck on this next cycle. Wow, it is here already! I'll be cheering for you and looking for your update posts. This is an exciting time for the over 50 ladies. Best of luck and may this cycle be the charm.
Ellesters- You've had your share of disappointments in the IVF game. What did the clinic have to say about your last cycle? Did they have any recommendations or insight into why the cycle did not work? You've had all the immune testing and you are using asa, steroids, fish oil, high dose folic acid, b6 and b12 supplementation etc? I'm sure you have been tested for fluid in the uterus and all infections that could impede implantation? I'm sure you have it all covered, but I want to see you succeed and soon! Good luck on you next cycle.
As for me contacted my clinic for my embies and will be contacted after the 8th of july as they are on vacation, So, will update everyone once I know that a transfer is possible. I have to just get over my reasons I can't cycle ie: too chubby, not enough money to be prego again, age and a DH who is not hot on the idea of another baby at his age! Yada, yada, yada. Must just bite the bullet!
Love and support to all...Red


----------



## morganna

well the story goes on................
my ivf dr was shocked i got a bfn on urine test and is convinced its wrong, she said i had perfect embies -
must be because of pgd that she is able to say that -


she insists i continue to take the meds till hsg proves otherwise
who am i to argue?


will do my last jab of proluten today  it goes into my butt!!   
and i am off in a bit for the hsg -


i did another urine test early this mornings................
i ended up throwing the stick across my bedroom floor , calling it a useless      thing!!!!!!!!!!!


love,


M. xxx


----------



## RED13

Oh no morgana! you poor thing! I can totally understand your frustration and throwing the evil pee sticks!! Hope you felt better after.   
Sounds like you have good support from the clinic. I am so hoping your blood test today tells a different story from the evil pee sticks.
Do let me know what your blood results tell you. Will you be able to get them to call you with results today, or do you have to wait till Monday?
Hugs   
Red


----------



## morganna

Thanks RED   
hospital staff told me it may be as late as next wednesday for results!
they say 3 working days!
please god its earlier -
i shall call them on monday!!!!
M. xxx


----------



## RED13

What a waiting game morganna! You don't have any choice but to wait, even though waiting is the worst!
Hug and support  Red


----------



## morganna

yeah RED -
its another new torture!    
hope you hear back from your clinic and get some good news 


BG - You must be nearly packed and ready to fly on Monday - then transfer on wednesday -
SO close!!  
best of luck!


ELLIE - when do you fly to cyprus??
M. xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Well girls I'm at Doha airport.
It's Sunday ( I think)!!!
I hate the waiting game Morganna, but at least
You'll know for sure.
I've got 2 days to kill in Athens that I didn't want. Then
Only one day of rest before the longgggggg
haul back urghhhhhh!!
At least Ill have a week of hols before school
starts again.
Love to Ellie for your trip to Cyprus.
xBG


----------



## morganna

BG..............WOW - you are nearly there!!
hopefully the 2 days to kill, will enable you to rest before transfer -
wishing you the best of luck!!!
will be thinking of you!!
Morganna


----------



## malabar girl

Morganna thinking of you and keep away from the pee sticks wishing you luck.
Butterfly girl go and get a message in athens the day before transfer to get the blood flow going this is what I did. It will be hot so after transfer keep cool dont get over heated I had my transfer on the 9of july and had my son.in sept last year. Or do the 3 island cruise for the day. Or catch up with other ff, s look on the serum meet ups.  I didn't get treatment at serum but spent time with women who did out for meals etc, good luck from oz xxxx


----------



## morganna

hi ladies -
got the bloods in today - they were early -

its a BFN!!!!!!!!  
pees sticks were right after all -
the early response test really is a reliable one -

it sucks big time -
but i stick to what i say......................its a numbers game -

got to keep at it -

think i will take off during the summmer hols and take my son to cyprus - will have a good look around, especially the private english schools. After all it may take me a 2nd 3rd or 4th go at this 'game' to get my BFP (thats not being negative thats reality) and it would be easier living there. I am 55, time is running out.

Good luck BG!!! wish you all the luck in the world for your BFP   

Morganna xxx


----------



## RED13

Darn! Morganna I am so sorry that this cycle did not work!   


How great that you are able to go to Cyprus and look for schools for your son. You are good at thinking ahead and looking at the big picture. 
It is a numbers game for sure. Sometimes "perfect" embies don't take and so-so or poor embryos go on to make babies. Go figure. I really think the medical people can't really predict whether embies are viable. In your case you had PGD. So you would think it would tell them if the embie is normal? Never had PGD myself, just ICSI. I have heard that PGD embryos have a lower success rate from another person on FF. I don't know if this is really true or why it is. Anyway, it is neither here nor there, as you didn't get a bfp this go. Here's a hug  . I know how bad it hurts, as I've been there and may be there again, as my embies ar so-so.
I'm here if you want to talk.
Red


----------



## morganna

Thanks Red -
I'm okay - i was REALLY down!!! and then thought 'take charge, and look ahead' -
glad to be out of the torment of 'what if'?
keep reminding myself i don't have to take my meds morning noon and night now -
i'm out of the game for the moment -


thanks for the encouraging words about moving ahead -


as for the PGD, the job was to separate the female from the male and they were tested well enough!! and they came out Grade A. So its good enough for me. I will do it again, as i want a girl.  


Let us know about your snowbabies!!   once you know, then the hard work of deciding what to do!!!  


thanks for your great support   
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

So sorry Morganna 
And sorry that you were really down about it but
You're up and thinking about cycle 2 cos that's great
Positive thinking.
Moving to Cyprus with your son. Wow you must
Love it there! I agree I think it's a numbers game.
So here's to number 2 !!
X BG


----------



## RED13

Morganna-thanks for the encouraging words re: embies. Hey, maybe we'll be cycling at the same time!


Butterfly-good luck for your upcoming transfer. Everything crossed for you! Will be looking for updates.


Hi to everyone.


Red


----------



## morganna

BG -
how was that long flight?
how is your hotel?
is it the same one you went to last time?
must feel like deja vu!  
at least you would be familiar with it!
i can't beleive you will be having your transfer on wednesday!!


woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tons and tons of babydust to you
2nd time lucky -    
you so deserve this and i want it for you BAD    
us 50's ladies need a BFP!!!!
no pressure  
Love and hugs
Morganna  xx


----------



## Hepsilyn

Hi ladies,  I am new to this site and new to posting on threads.

I am 41 and ttc for well over 10 years. I had 3 miscarriages from natural conception in my twenties and early thirties.

I have completed my cycle and am currently in the 2ww period. I do my beta on 5 July.  I cheated and got a very pale positive on Saturday last.  I have tested every day since and got positive. Could I really be preggers?  I have read all over the Internet that until the beta confirms it may b a false positive.

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Red, yep 1 day to go and I'm pretty 
excited, not nervous like last time, just pure
joy, happiness, love and excited to be able to
do this!!💓You will be there soon!😘

I will keep you posted with regular updates.
Morganna, the flights weren't too bad, although they
are long, they were pleasant. I flew Qatar this time,  and
Emirates last time. I had a 6 hr stop over at Doha airport
Which was great cos I booked into an airport stop over lounge that
was new and had a lovely shower, all food and drinks, and a storage
locker whilst I went duty free shopping. 👛
I bought a fantastic book at the airport I recommend
to all F.F. called 'The Power' by Rhonda Byrne. Very 
motivating!!!📙
So the first haul was14hrs then 6 hrs stopover, then 4 &1/2 to Athens.
My hotel is a different one, the Alexandros, 1 block from my other one
so everything is very easy and familiar. I did get them to change my room
Cos the first one smelt of smoke and they ended upgrading me to a much
Nicer room.. Bonus!!😋
Had a magnificent meal last
night. 3 courses of beautiful Greek food with a lovely waiter and a cocktail
all for just 33 € . 👍
Today I'm off to have acupuncture with a guy the clinic recommended.
I've had 3 sessions at home already and I take Chinese Herbs they prescribed.
Hi Hepsilyn and welcome!!!  
It does sound promising!
Fingers crossed for you lovely. 
All the best! 

Morganna yes we do needs BFP on this thread and I'm gonna
do my best to be it!! 
Love,
BG. In Athens x


----------



## morganna

welcome hepsilyn -
a faint line is a POSITIVE!!
congratulations!
keep us posted 
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

BG -
glad the flight was okay!
fingers crossed all goes well tomorow!!
i think rhonda byrne is great and have the secret and the cd's, also the magic book, 
i will get the power -

that meal sounded LOVELY - glad you are treating yourself 
good luck with accupuncture -  
you'll be a chilled recipient and will soon have your little embies on board  
love
Morganna xx


----------



## julia3620

Hepsilyn,

I echo what Morganna says.. A FAINT line is a positive - good luck and keep us posted!

Red and BG  - good luck to you too.

Morganna, I am sorry to hear about your BFN but just love your spirit and optimism!

Julia


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Morganna, Malabar, Red, Julia, Ellie and any others out there who are following my cycle. 
I've had a great day! Everything went so smoothly and perfectly. 
I was nervous before I got there, then when I arrived I was just so excited that I couldn't stop smiling.
I got 5 embies and he put them all in!! 3 were Grade A and 2 not so good.
I just trust his judgement and am happy whatever he did.
I believe my body will choose the best one to keep.
I'm resting at the hotel and just ordered room service.
Now I'm PUPO on the 2ww. I believe it will be  a lovely relaxing 2ww because I'm still on holidays! 
I might get out and sit in the sun tomorrow, otherwise I'm enjoying watching DVD's and reading
and getting room service!!
Its so wonderful to have the time to relax.
I hope everyone is doing well.
If you want to know more just let me know.
P.S. I love being on the same time zones as you girls!
x BG


----------



## morganna

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!
i thought 'i must log on to check out how BG is doing'
and you are doing GREAT!!

5 embies OMG
thats fantastic!!!
you might get twins or more -
but hopefully at LEAST one will stick!!!!

so glad that it all went well -
and that you can kick back now and enjoy yourself!!

bet you are enjoying rhonda's book!
i have read all her books and have the SECRET cd's.
But i have not read the POWER
she is great and i beleive in everything she says -
you get what you put out!  good or bad -

all i know is that you have tremendous tenacity! and no matter WHAT you will get your baby/s!!!

i;ll be sending them up tonight for you and during the 2ww

and ANYWAY its NOT 2 weeks!! its 12 days!! at least that is what my clinic wanted -
and early response gives you a faint line as early as 6 days past transfer -
lots of ladies who got their bfp's in may tested early and they are well pregnant now -
one with triplets one with twins 

soooooooooooooo pleased for you!
love and hugs     

you are PUPO!!!!!!!!!

[/size]Morganna xx[size=x-small]


----------



## julia3620

Hello All,

BG, FANTASTIC and incredible! You sound in great spirits and I am sending you lots of good vibes, abundance and growth!!!! These little ones are growing all the time! Brilliant that you are enjoying the hotel and relaxing. Very well done. I am sure you are jet lagged after all that travelling.
Take very good care and keep us posted. When do you fly back?

Hello to everyone else!!! You/ we are such a group of inspiring women and I am going to look out for the book you are speaking of!

Julia


----------



## morganna

hi julia
rhonda byrne is the author
she is quite inspiring
'The Secret' can be life changing 
after you have read it (it also comes in cd form which is great) i will tell you what happened to me when i used the technique  
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Julia,
I fly back Friday afternoon so still got a couple
of "hotel' days.
I downloadied the DVD movie of The Secret.
I loved it so much I may buy it.
The Power book was at the airport so it was meant
for me.
Now Morganna, you cannot tease us with that
info and not tell us!!!
I'm hanging out to know what happened!?
I asked the universe for a business class upgrade on the plane.
I didn't get it, but I did get a hotel room upgrade!!
I'm going to get my flight upgrade I can absolutely
guarantee it!!
Now tell us!!
Julia, you will love the movie, I got it from
iTunes.  
Let me know what you think?
I'm very grateful to have all you ladies here
on ff..   
XBG


----------



## morganna

OK OK !!!!!!
I'll 'tell'   


DH and I were going through an EXTREMELY challenging time in our lives - to say the very LEAST!!! it's way too long to go into details, but trust me, we were trying to do good, but the 'powers' to be were against it -


anyway, during that time, there was a lot of sadness -


i had come across The Secret, by Rhonda Bryne and had been 'studying' her philosophy -
i dedicated a journal to the book, and i took my own notes, and PUT INTO PRACTISE her teachings -


it became my way of life and it took discipline


so..............
during this time of great challenges, extreme stress and sadness, i decided that i would love to have a siberian husky!


i had a siberian husky many many years ago and LOVED her - 


i researched the net, and found out that they are about £500    


and no way could we afford that then -


so i put it out to the universe and kept visualising my husky and how escited i was going to be when i got it


during this period DH and i went to Southwold beach and we met a policeman who had a husky, and we met a woman who had a dog who was so cute and she named her PHOEBE
i decided then that if i got a dog i would love to call her PHOEBE


and so, after a few weeks DH and i decided to go to a dog shelter (i had come across an add in a local newspaper, and didn't even know the shelter was so local to us!!)


we went to visit and DH went into the shelter first -


he started shouting and calling my name!!!!


i was so scared to go in because all of the dogs were locked up and dying to get out and they were barking and chomping a the bit to get out and i had to walk down a long THIN corridor with barking dogs either side to get to the end of the corridor to get to where my husband was


he had the biggest smile on his face 


and there inside was a pure white SIBERIAN husky with blue eyes 
she was only a few months old -


and to top it all 


guess what her name was?  


thats right..................PHOEBE!


(she was free, because she was left in the shelter)


needless to say we propmptly took her home and she bought us a lot of love and help lift our spirits 


that was my first EXPERIeNCE  of the teachings of THE SECRET    so i know it works!!


BG...................i am so pleased you have your 5 little monkeys on board           


love to all 


Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Woah. Morganna that's amazing!
I'm glad it works cos 
I've been  staring at a picture of a cot and a change
table all afternoon! Hee hee
I think I'm gonna ask for se money to buy a pram too!
BG


----------



## morganna

BG -
that's it  
and remember to FEEL how excited and grateful and happy you are as you visualise those things  
it all goes out to the universe  
love,
Morganna xx


p.s. i am already looking forward to sep/oct for my BFP


----------



## julia3620

BG and Morganna, the two of you are just amazing! I can feel the good energy exude from the pair of you... abundance and manifestation is alive and well. I will be looking out for the Secret and keep you posted. Fantastic BG that you are resting up and like Morganna I am sooooooooooooooo excited that you have 5 embies on board - just wonderful!!
Julia


----------



## RED13

*Hi To all you wonderful and inspirational women !*
*Welcome to Julia.
Morganna- hugs to you and you will be pregnant. It may take more than one go, but it is going to happen. You are so giving of your time, knowledge and positive attitude to all of us. I believe in karma and it will come back to you. You will get your heart's desire.

Butterfly girl- 5 embies on board! Woohoo!!!!...you are well pupo. How you feel about triplets?    !!! You seem to be so chill this time. I was like that for my second cycle and bingo, pregnant with dd! There is something to be said for knowing the ropes. You found Rhonda Byrnes book too. The planets must be in alignment huh? I was at the library today with dd, as she love's to go to the library and so do I. While there, I looked for "THE SECRET" but it was signed out and is signed out again after that. Will probably just buy it. They did have the" the power", so I will start with that. Thanks to morganna for telling us about the books. Congratulations on the fab transfer and I will be checking in daily for your updates and for your BFP announcement!

Good luck to all going into cycles and hugs to all suffering through setbacks and bfn's. Keep the faith and keep going. Remember it is darkest before the dawn and your day is coming. Don't give up.

xo Red

*


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies butterfly girl or will we say butterfly mumma good luck I got my business class upgrade after I asked for a exit row seat as I told them that I had had ivf and was pg with quads and that I needed to pee a lot and did not want to climb over anyone and run the risk of falling over.
Got business class all the way from dubai to sydney got one healthy dd as a result.
After she was born dh say could I try one more time I said only if I can fly businesses class so did that and result a son. Secret to my sucsess I say is business class travel


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Red and Julia.
I PMessaged you Julia.
RED you ALWAYS say the perfect things for
me to hear.
I am always uplifted, positive and excited 
every time I hear from my FFs.
I'm really so grateful for all you girls and can't
wait to post my BFP news.
I keep writing BFP on my palm and look at
it all the time. 
Thankyou again ladies x
Morganna that few months to wait will go so
fast, mine did, then you'll be PUPO again.
You girls are my lifeline alone in a strange country.
Love you all,
BG


----------



## morganna

BG


don't wash your hands   
hope you are still enjoying yourself -
you only have 11 days left to test   
 but for right now you are PUPO - so don't put any pressure on yourself
we are all routing for you!!
love and hugs  
Morganna xx


RED - enjoy the book!
The Secret comes in CD (4 of them) and they are great to listen to in addition to the book -


waterstones were giving an offer of buy one get one free on her books.  


what news on your frosties?
M. xx


----------



## RED13

You,re welcome bg! I,m glad that you find my posts to you helpful. I so want you to be a mummy. I mean every word I type! It is hard to be in a strange country without your own things around you like it is at home. I can relate, as I did it twice myself. I love the writing bfp on your hand. How affirming! Soon you,ll be home with your precious cargo. Listen to Malabar on the business class. Play on their heartstrings. You may even get a sleeper seat in first class. Send that wish out to the universe! Love your updates. Keep Em coming.
Morganna- how are you doing. Has the clinic come up with any insight or plans for next cycle? Hope you can go earlier than October.
No news for me yet, as doc on hols and will email me after the 8th he said. Will update once I know more. Working on dropping weight.
Red


----------



## morganna

Hi Red - unfortunately it will be sep/oct until my next try -
such a bummer -   
my patience is on empty right now -
hey ho 
such is life.
The clinic just said to contact them when i am ready. They said 'at least they know that everything works'
M. xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi girls, I just watched an episode on Aust 60 mins bagging
The sh#% out of older women having IVF.
One ethicist even said it was"appalling".
It was so biased and negative that I turned it off!!!
Also I didn't get my business class seats
But for the first leg(4hrs) I managed to talk them into a terrific
Bulkhead seat with noone in front or next to me.
No joy for the 15 hr flight though and ended up with a major
backache 
Anyway back home and my dog missed me 
Who is next on the ET list
X
PUPO 
BG


----------



## morganna

Hi BG -
well done on getting the good seats!! even if it was for 4 hours -
and now for the dreaded wait  
what date will you test?
and don't listen to those idiots on tv -
times are moving ahead,  but some people are stuck behind, bless them  
sending you loads of positive vibes and praying that this is your turn  


AFM - i am actually having a period!!   must be the aftermath of the transfer -
haven't had one for a few years, as i am menopausal!
i am soooooooo looking forward to next try in sep/oct -
seems such a long way off -  
love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Morganna thanks for the reassurance. It's horrible
to see negative press. It all started cos of that 51 yo Olympian
who's stirred up all the media.  
My OTD is the 15th. I'm pretty cool at the moment.
Still positive and chilled as I'm on holidays watching the Wimbledon
Final....Go Andy!!
Yep I got my period too after my BFN when I stopped taking all the
meds. Mine was just like the olden days. 2007!
Sept/ Oct will fly by, trust me cos that's what happened with me.
Next thing I knew it had arrived!
Do you think you're next or is there someone having their
Transfer between you and I?
XBG


----------



## morganna

Hi Hun -
yep - me too ----------- watching Andy!! Djokovic has 'staying' power though, so go andy go andy 

OMG - you only have 8 days to go!!    

Whats the scoop on the 51 year old olympian?

Ellie should be in cyprus checking out dogus and pedios - so she will let us know when she gets back when her treatment is - right ellie?  

I beleive Julia is in October?

Red is waiting to hear about her snowbabies -

Hwpsilyn posted breifly - she is 41 and i beleive she had a faint line so sounds like a BFP

Sue is having treatment in aug i think -

i don't think this time is going to go fast for me at all -

the summer hols begin in a couple of weeks and DS will be occupied with holiday club - but not sure if he will go or go with me on a hol -still waiting to hear back from rentals in cyprus, but of course its peak season and every one is charging the same in ONE week as they should for a month  Mxx.

p.s. had an email from clinic today and they said the blood is the lining coming away ------ least the body is working appropriately.


----------



## julia3620

Morganna,

Many thanks for giving a summary of where we are all at, very helpful! I appreciate you taking the time to do it.

It is hard I think when you are between treatment but I hope you find ways for the July and August to pass quickly. I trust you will. It is great that Sue is going for treatment in August and that Red is waiting to hear of her snow babies! 

I hope all everyone is well, well done Andy!
Julia


----------



## malabar girl

How is everyone
Hi butterfly girl how are you feeling? 
Love to all both babies sleeping


----------



## ellesters

Hey ladies, 

Back from Cyprus - so nice to come home to a real summer, what a blessing! 

First of all,    for Butterfly Girl for BFP on the 15th! Hope the positive chilled out vibe is still with you.  Not long now.  

Our trip was... interesting.  I don't want to put anyone off, especially you Morganna since you are happy with Dogus, but unfortunately I was not impressed with either clinic.  Arrived for appt at Pedioes - no Maria (the coordinator who I had arranged the appt with) and they were not expecting me.  I did get to see the Dr, who I quite liked but I am not eligible for their "special offer" so a single cycle there would be €5,000.  He did make some suggestions which I might follow up so at least that was useful.  And then the same thing happened next day at Dogus - no Julia, no appt and no Dr either - she had decided to fly off to Turkey a couple of days before.  I was really disappointed by that and expected I would find at least had an email from Julia on Tues (which I would have missed as we flew out Tues) but nothing, no apology, no explanation.  No comparison with the professional conduct and state of art medical facility in Kiev.  So - that's both of them off the list.  At least we did the clinic visiting at the beginning and got in a lovely holiday afterwards  

I will continue to explore options, including maybe cycling in London, perhaps with this new form of PGD I read about.  It will be at least Oct before I can cycle again anyway.  But going back to Isida and insisting on a new protocol, perhaps adding intralipids is looking quite appealing at the moment.

Love to all, 

xx Ellie


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi girls. Thanks Ellie and Malabar Girl.
I'm going ok just so so tired. And very bloated. Did you get tired in your 2ww
Malabar?
Sorry Ellie that you weren't impressed with Cyprus.
Hope you can find somewhere soon.
Sometimes you just 'get a feeling' with a place and
you do have to feel comfortable.
I find a lot of Drs. Seem to be brief and curt.
Hoping that everyone stays well
and positive.
XBG


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie -

It does not surprise me in the LEAST about Pedeios!  they just exuded unprofessionalism!
what are they talking about when they say that you do not 'qualify' for the special offer?

I AM surprised at Dogus!
Julie has always been so prompt and professional with me and the other ladies on the cyprus thread have nothing but good things to say about her.
There have been a couple of incidents when Dr Firdevs was supposed to be there when she was not.
I am so sorry you had that negative experience. And to be honest - it would put me off too if that was my experience.

Some things are just not meant to be!

There was a new post on the clinic Jinepol in Istanbul, where they do a package deal. You may want to look at it.

Do London and Isida take women up to age 55?

I'm glad you at least had a good holiday in Cyrpus  
I suppose the good news is, you saw, you decided against, and you have other options!!

Love,
Morganna xx

BG - I think being tired is a very good sign. I didn't get that feeling in the 2ww. I felt completely normal. So maybe its a good sign for you!! Can't wait for Monday for you to test  

AFM. I currently have a better attitude   I was very dissapointed with my bfn, after all the hype and planning and the big trip to cypus, and the transfer (doing it alone). Even though i knew going out there that the odds were not GREAT.
And then i slumped into thinking 'oh no i have to wait until sep/oct! and it seemed so long away.
BUT, it really isn't. And i am again looking forward to the future! and having another try.  
This 'game' can do a number on you and mess with your head', but we have to keep our eyes on the prize!!

Love to all -

M. xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

BFN
Can't say much.
Devastated.
Will retest Friday but in total shock
Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## morganna

I am so sorry BG  
will PM you.  
M.


----------



## pretorija

So sorry BG  
know the feeling


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hello Everyone
We are just starting on our journey and I have never posted on one of these sites before.My DP and I are looking at dogus and I had as good as made my mind up and then my DP read some feedback which was not good and it has put him off.
I am going to be 50 at the end of this month and want to start ASAP.My DP is a lot younger than me and is very keen also
Any advice would be very welcome
Canadiangirlie


----------



## morganna

Hi Canadiangirlie -


Welcome!  



Have you checked out the dogus thread? a few women went out in may and came back with bfp's - and one of them is having triplets.  
I went to dogus for first try of DD, but got a bfn. But i am going out again in sep/oct. Its a nice clinic, and julie the main co-ordinator is english and very organised and prompt in returning your emails.


You have to be 'comfortable' with the clinic you choose. That is half the battle.


Whatever you decide i wish you the best.


Morganna xx


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hi Morganna
I have been reading the Dogus thread and trying to get my head round all the info on there.
So much to take in my head feels like it is going to explode.my DP says watever I feel most comfortable and right with but just wants to make sure I will be ok.
Like you iv been through the menopause my doctors think quite prematurely because as I was on the pill it is hard to pinpoint when it began.Does DD mean a daughter(think I'm going to have to write down all abbrev to remember lol)
How did you feel when it didn't take on your first try?so many questions in my head but really want to give it a try before I get much older.already had a lot of negative comments on the possibility we would even consider a baby at my age let alone people knowing we are defiantly thinking of going ahead
Is there anything you think I should consider?or ask about?
Lots of love
Canadiangirlie xox


----------



## morganna

Hi Canadiangirlie

I like the sound of your husband! He sounds proactive  
DD means double donor - egg donor and sperm donor
obviously you will just need DE - donor egg

Firstly, MANY women who are going through ivf and particularly older women do not tell anyone. Because there are so many negative/uneducated/judgemenatl comments flying around from people that simply do not understand the primal need of a woman that wants a baby.

Its getting better, But its no where near where we need it to be yet. And keeping it private until you are at least 3 months pregnant, can take the pressure off it all.

I did a LOT of research before i chose dogus. And i finally chose dogus because they have no age limit, and julie was always available to answer ANY questions i had! it took 100 emails between her and I, until i had my first treatment.

I also chose dogus because i felt good communicating with all the ladies who were going out to dogus. They are a great bunch of ladies and very supportive and a wealth of knowledge. They help you every step of the way, so you never feel alone or confused. Also, there is a spreadsheet you can access with all the bfp's dogus has produced.

I will say that SERUM clinic in greece, is very very good. But i think their age limit is 50. But it could be 55 i cannot remember.

There is a clinic called EMBIO which BG goes to in Greece and she can tell you more about them if you PM her.

I got a bfn and it felt terrible. BUT, i realise now, that it was very optimistic of me to think i would get a bfp on the first try.

I think its very important that you go into this ivf journey with the possibility that it could take a few tries. Because if you put all your hopes in the first try you could be devastated with a bfn. And we all have to be reasonable and realise that it is not an exact science.

Dogus success rates are increasing all the time.

I like dogus because they offer PGD where you can select the sex of the child.

You do not need any tests before treatement with dogus. And julie will explain all of that to you.

The whole proceedure is quite straightforward really. But initially it does seem a lot to learn.

Please feel free to ask any questions.

Here is julies email address: [email protected]

all the best

Morganna xx

p.s. as for prices they are comparative to other clinics, and they offer 1,000 euros off second attempt. Also pay 200 euros towards a lovely hotel and they provide free transportation to and from clinic and to and from airport. Very handy! My hotel had its own beach!!  
Tamsin, Jingles, Celadon, Kerry, are all pregnant and they went out in May. They are all on the dogus thread.


----------



## ciaelle

Hello everyone, may i join you?
I'll be 50 in october and i wish i could go back to Reprofit in czech republic before , because prices are far cheaper  (1140 euros for embryodonation) but limit age is 50...and for the moment, i don't have the money to go there, So perhaps i will unfortunately have to go elsewhere later..
Morganna, what do you mean with the 200 euro from Dogu to the hotel? what price is the hotel (do you have to give yourself money for the hotel or can you stay several night free as Dogus pay 200 euros?)
Best wishes to all of you having treatment.


----------



## morganna

Hello Ciaelle -


Of course you can join us!! the more the merrier  
I'm really sorry you cannot go back to Reprofit. It makes life SO difficult for us women age 50 plus  


You pay dogus 200 euros deposit, which goes towards your treatment, but you can have it put towards a hotel of their choice.


Or you can find your own accomodation. If you use theirs its so easy, because you get transportation to and from the clinic and from the airport.


Will reprofit offer you treatment for the whole year that  you are 50? if so, it sounds like your best option, and i hope you can get the money together.  


best of luck -


Morganna xx


----------



## ciaelle

thanks for your answer. i wondered wether the 200euros were enough to stay several days in one of their hotels?
No, Reprofit accepts ladies just until 49 years and 355 days...(50th birthday.) i try to find any job that i could do at home this summer (translations etc) but very fee opportunities.


----------



## morganna

ah that is a shame!!
best of luck with what you decide to do -
Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Dear ladies, 

Sorry have not been posting much of late.  I was so disappointed after our trip to Cyprus, DH and I have even been discussing adoption again, I needed a bit of time off.  

First of all, Butterfly girl so so sorry to hear your news.  To have to travel such a distance only to have your hopes dashed once again.  That's really tough.  I know it's the standard advice but do take excellent care of yourself right now.  You will heal and if you decide to try again, I've been told that 3 fresh cycles is the average so you are definitely still in with a chance. 

Welcome to cialle and Canadiangirlie!  In your search for a clinic that takes older women, do have a look at Isida in Kiev.  It's not very popular at the moment on FF but plenty of women travel there for IVF - only a small minority post here.  Someone who posted here recently was refused at 54 but I know they will treat over 50 as I am about to turn 53!  The cut off in Greece is 50 with no wiggle room - Penny confirmed that recently. 

AFM - having eliminated most of my other options (not impressed with Cyprus and London Women's Clinic just too expensive!) I will be going back to Isida for a final try.  So - all going well I will be off to Kiev for a hysteroscopy in a few weeks and cycling again in October.  Struggling to muster enthusiasm but sure the hope will kick in eventually.  This will be our third fresh cycle - so still within the realms of averages. 

In the meantime, enjoying the first summer we've had in ages!  Trying not to complain about being too hot.  

Hope everyone is good. 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie -


Good to see your post!
And glad to hear you are giving it another try!  
good luck with the hysteroscopy and tx
love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hi Ellie
Why were you not impressed with Cyprus and which clinics did you look at?
Thanks for the welcome 
Canadiangirlie xox


----------



## lilylindy

Hi all,
Having met my lovely man 5 years ago we finally decided to have investigations as to why i hadnt fallen pregnant.  A SA confirmed it was very bad news.
We are now hoping to go to Cyprus but unsure as to which clinic to use to have DE IVF with ICSI.
I was wondering how long the preliminary tests would take.
xxxxx


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hi Lilylindy
Have you looked at any of the clinics in Cyprus yet?
I too am50 just turned at the end of July  and my DP is 30 and like you I have children from a previous marriage but we would love a child together.
The ladies on here will tell you go with your gut feeling about the right clinic for you.We looked at The Dogus Clinic first but thought we should check others out but kept coming back to them all the time.
So we are booked to go out in October for ivf with donor eggs.
All I can say is message the clinics as to the best way for you both.They will be able to tell you what tests if any you will need and how long they will take.I am sure that talking to them will give you the gut feeling you need to choose.
If I can help with anything please just ask
Canadiangirlie x


----------



## lilylindy

Hi Canadiangirlie,
I have looked at most of the clinics in Cyprus and i keep coming back to Dogus. Can i ask how long from sending the clinic your deposit to now? 
We are just trying to get timings into our heads. I have no idea about what sort of tests we will both need before embarking and if they should be done before sending the clinic our details. Also how soon we would get results of tests done in UK.
Its all a bit overwhelming... 
Im guessing that all is mapped out for you?
xxx


----------



## morganna

HI lilylindy

you have arrived at the right place  
i too am going out to dogus clinic in north cyprus
there is a dogus thread which you can check out!
LOVELY ladies on there who are very informative and very supportive
since May there are about 5 ladies pregnant after coming back from dogus 
some with twins and one with triplets

i am going for my second try in sep

i sent my deposit about 3 weeks ago, and my donor is lined up for september

the deposit is 200 pounds or euros

nice thing about dogus is they apply the 200 towards a hotel if you wish to use their recommened hotels

they also provide free transfers to and from airport and to and from clinic, which is VERY handy and less stressful

they also offer 1,000 euros of a second attempt if you should so need it

julie is british and she is the main port of contact, she is lovely and always available

they do not need any tests before hand -

julie will explain to you in detail why they do not

i was surprised they did not, but also happy!

you will get a scan on day 10 of your meds to check the uterus out anyway -

any questions please feel free to ask,

as you can see from my signature i am an older woman too 

love,

Morganna xx

p.s. here's dogus/julies email address: [email protected]


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hi Lilylindy
My DP and myself started looking about a month ago now.
Getting time off both our jobs was the big problem we had neither of us can have time from the end of dec to beginning of jan.So we both booked a week in October originally we had wanted to go end of august and Julie had been great trying to get it sorted for us but we had a few problems Hols and getting funds sorted so instead of panicking we decided to put it back a bit.
Julie has been great and we are more than happy with all the communication we have had .
Neither of us have had any tests of any sort because we are thinking our main problem was my age and the age of my eggs.
I did ask the question if my DP should have a SA done before hand and she told me it didn't matter because they could work with even a very low SA.But I am sure if you contact her and give her the relevant information about both yourself and your DH she will advise you the best course for your situation.
Morganna is a good lady to get lots of info from as she has been there already.
We paid our deposit last Saturday and the only thing left to do now is get pics sent so she can get the closest matching donor for us.flights protocol and prescription sorted.though just checking tomsee how we can get prescription filled.
I know exactly what you mean about it being overwhelming but again Morganna is so right go onto the Dogus thread so many lovely ladies on there and so helpful and supportive.And if I can help in anyway just ask
All we want is happy endings for all
Lots of love
Canadiangirlie xox


----------



## morganna

Ladies -




I received my protocol -


i go out sep 3rd    


bring it on    


now time, to cut out junk food  


Morganna xxx


----------



## lilylindy

Hi all,
Thank you so much Canadiangirlie and Morganna for all that lovely information. It doesnt seem too long a wait.
Luckily holiday shouldnt be too much of a problem as he can work from anywhere in the world as long as he has a phone line and internet and the good old NHS is reasonably flexible regarding holiday for me.
I would love to think that you lovely ladies are just a few weeks ahead of me if we can get our act together lol.
I do think Dogus is for us.
As i dont have periods i wonder if the stimulating meds will work well enough, would be awful to get to cyprus if uterus lining isnt thick enough.
good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all


Hopefully I will be joining you all soon  things are in the pipeline so cross everything it all works out.


Morganna fab news about the 3rd September I have tried to pm you but you are such a popular lady your inbox is full!  


Good luck to all


Sue xxx


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Morganna-woop woop woop!!!!   
Now to show us newbies how it's done so excited for you it will be 3rd sept before you know it.
Has your protocol changed much? 
Lilylindy
I haven't had periods ever since iv been on HRT just a breakthrough bleed because of the type of HRT I am on.but Dr F is aware of this.Been taking HRt for 6years.
Some ladies get a lining scan just before they go out to see how they are getting on.You could always think of doing that if you wanted to make sure and for your peace of mind.Haven't decided yet if we are going to do that probably decide nearer the time.
I think if Dr F believes your lining isn't thick enough she increases the meds to give you best chance of increasing it.
Great news for being able to book Hols for you both-we found once we had decided we were going ahead we were eager to get going ASAP and booked everything so quickly
Let us know how you get on
Love Sandra xoxox


----------



## morganna

Lilylinday-
ask julie - she will know
also, i cannot encourage you enough to get on the dogus thread
there is a wealth of knowledge and support there -
the ladies are lovely and have success with their bfp's from dogus


Canadiangirlie - only change in protocol is an increase in progynova


Sue -
not popular - just lazy................. as i have not cleared my inbox!! will do it now  
Morganna xx


----------



## lilylindy

Morganna~ you must be bursting with excitement . I will post on the dogus thread i think now.

Sandra~ yes i guess that julie will be able to help me with that. My father died in april last year and my periods just stopped,,,weird,,,All the stress perhaps.

My DH was thrilled to hear about the speed of the progression.
xxxxx


----------



## morganna

Lilylindy 


very sorry to hear you lost your father last year
and yes, stress can do strange things to the body.


I am not 'overly' excited -


i truly beleive its a numbers game (for want of a better word)


and its wise not to get too hyped or expect wonders, because the fall can be very hard


going by the dogus thread and the kind and brave ladies there - it  takes at least a couple if not more tries until you get that bfp


but the good news, is that we can get there in the end!


Glad you decided to hop onto the dogus thread   


and glad to hear your hubby is pleased!! we musn't forget about the dear hubbies  


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## lilylindy

Hi Morganna,
thank you for the kind words about my father.
My DH has a stressful job at times(mind you i think most of us do) and that does worry me a bit about his SA,,, When he had one done nearly 2 years ago he was suffering with a cold and very stressed so perhaps the results could have been better. I wonder if he will need another?
Well I'm keeping everythingcrossed for you
big hugs 
xxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Ladies and welcome newbies!!
Yes I know it's a long time since I posted!
It took me a long time to grieve over last failed 
Cycle.
Now I'm heading to cycle number 3 with gusto
and passion.
Fly out on the 21st Sept.
My protocol has changed.
Lots of acupuncture and herbs.
Going to be on steroids and night dose of heparin
after the transfer.
And this time they will only put two in there, not five!!

I'm excited for Morganna and Lindy going to Dogus.

Canadian Girl I hope everything is going well for
You too.
Xx
Butterfly Girl

P.S. another Aussie celebrity went on 60mins and at
48 is having a baby from DE in Greece!!!!


----------



## morganna

Hi BG -


is she ONLY 48?
she's a mere baby  
good luck to her.


Glad you are back in the running and fighting strong!!  
September is hopefully our lucky month  


Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## lilylindy

Hi buterfly girl,,,good luck with everything. September seems to be getting closer and closer. 
Now i have 3 people that have wished me luck and are off jet setting within 2 months. 
Ive had a shoulder injury so havent been doing much working out but today i got back into it and hope im not too achey tomorrow.
I also want to lose some weight so have started the 2/5 diet as its something that i feel i could actually do
xxx


----------



## lilylindy

When DH and i first thought about IVF i was 49, i felt a bit too old then but now i feel good.
You're right 48 is a baby,lol


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hey Lilylindy
What is a 2/5 diet??
I love my food and my DP has a very good appetite so all iv done so far is not have same size portions as him and eating lots more fruit and veg.I have started losing weight slowly got a little bit of time to lose weight before we go to Cyprus 
I am not into working out but have started pilates lessons so that may help  
Canadiangirlie xox


----------



## lilylindy

Hi Canadiangirlie,

the 2/5 diet is where you eat normally for 5 days and then the other 2 days you stick to 500 cals for a woman..Im not saying that its a diet i should recommend to anyone though As i know that when trying to get pregnant a woman needs to be in the best health possible.
lindy xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

For anyone who is interested, diets don't work long term.
I have cut out sugar and wheat.
This works. Long term.
I still eat normal sized meals but after cutting sugar
your appetite suppresses itself naturally.
Xx
BG
http://sweetpoison.com.au/

/links


----------



## Canadiangirlie

I have done like you BG
Cut out sugar and wheat and too much fat.lots of fruit and veggies and protein.
My DP has a wonderful appetite and thinks I can eat the same size portions as a 6foot male  which has been my biggest problem as I have found out I can 
So smaller portions too-only problem intreated my girls to nandos on Friday and ended up goin next door to the krispy kreme shop and came away with a dozen very yummy donuts-yum yum donuts I looove
So after falling off my health kick I am back on with a vengeance lol
Xoxoxo


----------



## lilylindy

hiya,
Yo be honest the thing that works for me is giving up my 'vice' which is biscuits and exercising.xx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies just wondering how you are doing hope all is well. 
Butterfly girl got a new phone lost your number so text me 
Good day to everyone beautiful winter day here 22 degrees


----------



## olgakorbut

Dear All


I am new to this board and have just turned 50 - worse luck! I have had donor treatment in Czech in recent years, last time 2 years ago, we saw heartbeats for the first time but sadly lost them at 3 months (have had 5 m/c's). So I took a break and financially I was in and out of work so could not go back for treatment post some tests in London which show I have high killer cells type problem.


I still have two embryos in Czech frozen and they have kept them for me for no extra charge post 12 months of freezing because of me being out of work. I've been in touch with my consultant there who is lovely and it appeared at first I could go back to have embryo tx which would be a minimal cost as we paid for the full fresh cycle orginally. After emails with questions going back and forth and me thinking there was still a chance. He looked at my test results and although not an expert said I would need intripalids which are a small cost through them - which was good news and I know a lot of ladies on other boards have been on them because of problems. So there was I thinking I was heading for Brno and then ....


I received an email this am to say (I've just mailed back for clarification) that they don't do tx over 50 (although I know one girl from the Czech board I was on had twins post 50) so could create embryos (I dont need that one they are already there) and ship them to a country who have no age limit, so there would be shipping cost I guess and then flight cost to a different country and a new clinic where they may charge the earth to put them back instead of the £100 approx we would have paid at Brno.  I have asked for clarification that they cannot treat me, where they would send them and said that cost may be too high. It seems everytime I think there is some hope I hit yet another brick wall!!     


We are looking at adoption just, but it would have been nice to have one last chance with treatment he suggests. Does anybody know anywhere abroad (UK I think would be really expensive) who do tx post 50 please??


Thanks all and hope somebody can give me some light at the end of the tunnel. xxx


----------



## morganna

Welcome Olga 

Very sorry to hear that you have been going through so much!
I do know Czech have an age limit of 50, however, they really should make this exception for you.
So not fair.

Dogus clinic in N. Cyprus have No age limit. 
Do check out the Dogus thread, under Internatinal/Cyprus
there are a wonderful bunch of women on there who had treatment/are having treatment with dogus.

I am going out to dogus sept 9th for 2nd attempt at DD.

I know you can ship frozen sperm/embies, but as far as i know its rather expensive and not worth the cost.

Here is julie's email address at dogus:

[email protected]

http://www.dogusivfcentre.com

she is the main contact and will give you all/any info you need

i hope you can get things resolved. You are not the oldest woman going for treatment if that is any consolation.

Canandiangirlie is 50 and she is going out to dogus in Oct. (she posts on dogus thread as well as here, and i am sure she will not mind me saying this!).

Do stay in touch!!

love,
Morganna xx

/links


----------



## olgakorbut

Morganna thank you so much,


The consultant said the age limit changed last year and although I have gone to Reprofit regularly they didn't tell me and yet kept my embies frozen for nothing. It's such as shame as we've paid for them and would only have to pay £100 approx for tx. We can't really afford to pay for another fresh cycle it is a case of having a last go with the two we have left. I know we could go to frozen - but this was a proven mother and obviously it worked with the twins but then I lost them.


I have asked about cost of shipment as money is so tight and he knows this. I have also pushed to try to get him to do it still as the embies are there. He said that they ship embies to Cyprus (so it could be dogus I have asked) and also to a clinic in Austria.


It's good to know that I am not alone and I shall certainly stay on this thread when there are such wonderfully helpful people like you on it and when I was on the FF boards before I made lots of really nice friends - most of which now have little ones, I would just like to join them.


My other issue is I'm going through the change but my consultant in Czech says this is fine treatment can still happen and he's told me which meds I would need and also advised use of intrapalids because of my killer cells - though he isn't an expert like the guy who did my tests in London - but we can't afford the treatment really as I've been in and out of work over the last couple of years.


I would love to stay in touch Morganna, that would be really nice and I will post on the dogus thread too when I have looked at it. The big thing as said is keeping cost down as much as possible. When he tells me who the Austrian clinic is I will post it on here too for other people. xxxx


----------



## morganna

Olga -


a few of us are going through 'the change'
and its not a problem to go for fertility treatment!  
good luck gathering all of your information -


hope you get some good news.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## ciaelle

Olgakorbut i remember of you as you had cycle same time as me a few years ago. Sorry to hear that cezch clinic can not treat you again...hope you find a solution
WWhat do you mean with "go through the change ?"


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Cialle - going through the change means your ovaries have stopped producing eggs and you periods (monthy cycle) is slows down, is hit and miss basically and will eventually stop.


Hope that makes sense - what are you doing now would be good to hear - PM me please!


Olga (Kathy)
x


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hi 
Olgakorbut
Morganna is right plenty of us-me being one who have now turned 50(ool I still hate saying that  ).
Also reason we are doing DE at Dogus in October is my DP and myself have been trying for over5years but I was told just before I met him that my Dr thought I had already been through a premature menopause.So we hoped they had been wrong but have had no luck.Money was tight and time passed and then this year we thought let's do it.
We looked Into ivf in the uk-no such luck as soon as they found out I was fast approaching the dreaded number I was told no!!!Dogus was one of the first we looked at and despite checking others and some in cezch republic we came back to Dogus they just felt right.
When I looked at cezch I saw they were not prepared to treat women over 50 but I cannot believe when they know what you have gone through they would not have informed you of their rules to treating you as you got older.Damn unfair on you both.Not much you can do about it now unless you do ship your fet's to a clinc that will treat you.
Morganna was surprised as I still get breakthrough bleeds even on HRT I always have so it will be interesting to see what happens first week of sept as Dogus have changed the HRT I am on so I may not get a bleed.
If we can help with any information to help with your decision please just ask and I hope you can get everything sorted-I know what you mean about money 
Love
Canadiangirlie xox


----------



## olgakorbut

thank you canadiangirlie

That is such a lovely posting, it seems everyone on here are as lovely as I remember when I was on the boards before when I had treatment at Reprofit. I have to say I cannot believe that when I have mailed (which has not been regular but certainly did before I was 50) that they did not tell me about the change in the law last year?? They have always been so good in the past so why they didn't tell me knowing they were keeping my embies frozen is beyond me. I personally feel because they didn't they should pay for the cost of shipping them as we certainly cannot pay another set o £000's for a new cycle or even frozen - though I will enquire about the cost when I get in touch with the contact Morganna gave me.

I think the drugs to sort to have a tx will probably be cheaper from Czech and the intripalids probably and one of the chemists that has permission to provide drugs in the UK is just down the road from me so really easy. I'm going to look at dogus later today and contact them for details and also although I am awaiting a response from the consultant again in Czech I will ask if they can ship them and cover the cost as/when we can afford it. I am still out of work at the moment which has been on and off for 2 years so I need to get a job and then get some money together.

These are the drugs he said I need for going through the change     I hate being the 50 too! BCP or Dawn Regulation - is this what others have taken? Have you obtained drugs from dogus/scripts and what are they like cost wise? Then I need the intrapalids hopefully to help me stop losing the embies - consultant said they are really cheap from them so they may ship them to me from there? I want to use these embies I have left as they are from a proven mother and the ones I had put back last worked brilliantly, but then those killer cells kicked in!

I am keen to find out about the Austrian clinic - will chase him over the weekend if not heard, though won't be able to go until I am in work cleared and cleared the bills, but will still put some money away once I know drug costs for those, then there will be the flight. Part of me feels dogus would be lovely to go to as it's in sunny Cyprus and if we could afford accommodation could stay for a week, but I have a feeling the cost of getting there etc will be so high - could you tell me how much is costs if you know please for flight and accommodation?

Has anybody heard of a clinic in austria who does treatment for over 50's? I just think flight etc would be cheaper to here

Has anybody else got a problem similar to mine??

Thanks again so much CG your post has made me feel more positive and I so wish you every luck in the world for October, not long now!!!

If you could answer any of the above that would be really helpful.

  xxx Olga (Kathy)

[/size] 
[/size]


----------



## morganna

good morning Olga -
Canadiangirlie is great, she will help as much as she can


you can always get a quote from Julie on meds. Ask her what Dr. Firdevs would recommend, and if anything is not listed, ask her to cost all the meds you may need. They are cheaper in Cyprus however i found a cheap chemist in UK.  Ali's chemist:


02077909150
email: [email protected]


they will also give you a quote when you email them


if you need a script, julie emails you one, and you forward it to alischemist...............its easy.

you only need meds up to transfter and 2 weeks or a month after that - ------------ until you get your bfp.  Then you can get the rest.  No need to pay for months ahead when the money could be saved for another attempt.


Pegasus airlines fly out of stanstead, 


monarch, ryan air, easyjet fly out of london (i think)


moomoo on the dogus thread has been out to dogus a few times and she is on the dogus thread, she is lovely and has a vast amount of knowledge on flights and costs. You could always pop onto the thread then PM her.


You will get alot of support and help on the dogus thread - more ladies there, and more info/support. They are lovely.


BTW, Dogus don't need any tests before treatment, they will accept anything you already have. SO it cuts the cost down.


If you stay at their recommended hotels they give you 200 euros towards cost.  They also provide drivers for transfers from airport and clinic for free and to deliver any meds free to your hotel.  Dogus make it CONVENIENT.


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Morganna you are so lovely and thanks so much for the info, I will make sure I get onto that board later today or over the weekend, just back from my interview!

I 've used Ali's before - I was cheeky was in London for a meeting so went then - however I have a chemist down the road I got talking to about Reprofit and he enquired and is a supplier now, so that's only 3 miles from me which is fab.

I'll email the clinic and get the info - I think I may tell them about my problems and offer to send the results I have there too and tell them what Stepan said to me about intripalids etc, see what she says.

I've used Easyjet before from Stanstead for Brno, so they will probably fly there, although I may be able to go from Birmingham depending what airport i would fly into which is only 20 mins from me!

You've been so helpful thank you so much, lovely people as always on here!!!


----------



## ellesters

Dear ladies, 

Welcome to Olgakorbut (are you a  fellow gymnast or just a fan??)  Sorry to hear about your woes.  Are they willing to refund your cryopreservation fee considering you are not going to be able to use the eggs and they must have known that before you paid?  Grrr.  If you are not yet set on a new clinic (and I know how few the options are) have a look at Isida in Kiev.  Not much action these days on the forum but it's an excellent clinic, very professional and actually works out a bit cheaper than Dogus.  PM me if you want any info. I know they treat over 50 as I am 53!

Morganna - I think you must be getting ready for your next TX?? Hope all is going according to plan.  Best of luck to all September ladies, that's BG and Lindy as well I think.    

I'm off to Kiev on Friday for the hysto.  I've had a good summer off the whole TTC bandwagon and just gathering myself together for the home stretch.  I'm coming closer to feeling this will be our last cycle but trying not to let that weigh too heavily.  If there's one thing I've learned in this process it's that you can't know what you're capable of until you get there. 

love to all, 

Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie!
Nice to see you post!  
I trid Isida in Kiev but was too old  
However i am 55 and like you said they treat women over 50!
So it may be good for Olga -
My best friend is from Kiev and it would have been wonderful but heh ho - its dogus for me.
Can't beleive i am going there again next monday!


today i am off to have my day 9 scan (should be day 10 but the clinic is fully booked tomorrow!)


Hope all goes well for your hysto - i have read positive results after having a hysto -
do let us know how it goes for you?


love and hugs 


Gaynor


----------



## olgakorbut

Just to quickly let you all know that I am not ignoring PM's or the board and thanks for the info Ellie etc, but I have 2 interviews this week have to do a great deal of work for so post Thurs I will come back to everybody - one small thing consultant from Reprofit has answered my q's so will post Thurs evening but I've dropped hints at not paying for shipment as I was never told they'd stopped doing over 50 - said I was very upset not been told. However he is currently talking to a UK clinic!  


Back to you all soon xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Jo everyone,
Just a quick one to say good luck to Ellie for her Hysto and
Morganna for your scan.
Hi to Csnadiangirl too.
Welcome Olga and though I haven't met you,
we are all in the same boat!!!
Morganna I think now that it could be only Dogus that treats
over 50's am I right?
If this is the case it's a dreadful scenario that only one clinic
in the world will give us the chance to be mothers!!!!!!

Anyway I've got 4 weeks til my next transfer so
trying to stay healthy and positive.

Love and light to all on our thread.
Xxx
Butterfly Girl


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone good luck with your treatment. 
Butterfly Russia has no age limit thats where I originally thought I would have to go to.
I now a lady here in sydney that went to isda in the Ukrainian after 50. So there are some.
I my knowledge technically you can be treated into your 50th year so till u are 50 and 364 days old. This is why I had to go back to greece with my daughter was only 9 months as I was only 4 months off 51 and lucky got pg again and had my son almost 12 months ago.
Just persist everyone and you will get what your heart desires, good luck xxxx malabar


----------



## olgakorbut

Very quickly as having a break from getting my presentation done - my consultant says there is a clinic in Austria they use - waiting to find out name from him, plus he's looking at a UK partnership?  Will let  you know when hear! Back to work folks xx


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hi Girlies
There are still a few clinics I have found that will treat us older ladies(over the 50 cut off)  when i looked into different clinics.
Quite a few in Cyprus some direct others start treatment in the uk.vistahermosa in Alicante also does and flights there are very cheap and lots of them but they want you to go out a couple of times for treatment and you have to be flexible.
Greece -Embio said yes to my age and I looked at Mexico but of course the cost of getting there and accommodation was high.
You just need to send a few emails asking if they would consider us first.
When I went to Care in the uk just before I was 50 they said I had to be already in the process for having treatment and would not consider me at all and didn't recommend going abroad  
Ellesters
If you go on Friday for your hysto when do you have your next transfer?do you stay out there?
Keeping everything crossed for you  
Butterfly Girl
Nice to hear from you are you at Dogus or somewhere else in 4weeks.So excited for you really not long now -how's the diet going? Mine isn't doing well as problems with DP job mean I am stressing and eating  
Must sort myself out as I have 6weeks and can make a difference if I knuckle down to it
Malabar Girl
I would love to live in Australie 
How did you find being an older mum so to speak?do you think that is it for you now? 

Morganna
So soon so soon can't wait    
Olgakorbut
Fingers crossed for your job interviews and look forward to more chats when you have the time 
Hope everyone else is well
Xoxox


----------



## Butterfly girl

Funny Canadian girl that I read your post about the diet
directly after I'd just eaten something wickedly sinful!!! 
Thanks for all the info on the +50 clinics.
I'm not at Dogus, I'm at Embio and just snuck in
before the cutoff. 
Good to know there are other clinics out there though.
I'm looking forward to going, but not the 21 hrs of 
Flying time  
Good luck for your interviews Olga 👍
Nice to hear from you Malabar. You always give me hope
when I hear your story.
My Acupuncturist told me that 4 of his patients are flying
to Greece for IVF from Melbourne. So now I don't feel so
much of a weirdo!!
Light n love
Butterfly Girl


----------



## napy

Hi Ladies, I know I don't post here too much, but I wanted to share with you that I think BioTexCom in Kiev treats women that are over 50.  They were the clinic that was in the news awhile ago because a 64 year old Swiss woman gave birth to twins.  The clinic she used was BioTexCom in Kiev.  They got a lot of bad press for this, but they are a thriving clinic that gets results.  A friend of mine went to this clinic and she just came home from Ukraine with her twins that were carried by a surrogate mother.

Best of luck on your future cycles!
Napy


----------



## suemac38

Morganna Hun tried sending you a pm but your in box is full.


So here is my message -



Hi Hun just a very quick note to let you know I will be thinking of you all week and everything crossed it all goes smoothly.


Love and hugs


Sue xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Good luck Morganna, will be thinking of you!!! Will be back on the board properly post Mon & Tues interviews (yes more but not complaining) will be good to catch up as heard from Czech consultant now! Post Tues evening hopefully.


Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck morgananna
Candiangirl age is a state of mind I have 2 other bio daughters one wad born in Vancouver to the canadian husband I left there lol. He did not want to live in Australia.  It is busy for me with 2 children only 18 months apart and I have 5 overseas students that live with us so cooking cleaning for 11 is more the challenge. 
But would not have it anyother way and 3 girls and now a son no more for me.
Love to all
Malabar


----------



## RED13

*Morganna...your inbox is full!*
Red


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hi there ladies
Malabar girl
You most certainly do have your hands full with all those peeps under one roof 
Especially with young children too!!!
Can you believe it I was born in Vancouver My parents brought me back to the uk when I was 10 but said it was worst decision they made to come back-they were both from Leeds in the uk.
Did you not like living in Vancouver?
We are considering emigrating at the moment and are thinking Canada as I was born there but Australia is somewhere else I would love to go to only thing is I know they are strict with guidelines etc and dont think we would meet the criteria  

Olgakorbut
Looking forward to hearing how you got on with job interviews and the clinic in czezh-hope it was good news 
Butterfly Girl
Hope you enjoy flying with a trip that long I do but it is a long time in a small space 
When do you go is it soon?
Will be looking forward to see how you get on and keeping everything crossed for you  
Morganna
You will be on your way now-this is the ONE!!!!!    
Xoxoxox


----------



## suemac38

Morganna


Hi Hun thinking of you all the time  lots of positive thoughts coming your way keep trying to send you pm's but you inbox is full!


Love and hugs sue xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Yes me too Morganna 
Hope everything's going well so far and thinking
of you for tomorrow 
Xx
Butterfly Girl


----------



## malabar girl

Hi candiangirl my second husband is from Vancouver he could not make up his mind about oz I liked Vancouver but did not love him enough to stay there. Canada is a great place so is Australia so hope you can make up your decision.  What is leeds like I spent a bit if time many years ago in hull I worked on fishing trawler and lived in iceland. Many stories to tell may write abook oon day. 
Butterfly how are you doing
Morgan hope your doing well
Olgakorbut hope your not working to hard.
Hi suemc hope you doing ok
Ellie big hi to u and anyone I have missed both kids sleeping and other older kids picking up a late night snack husband is away. Have a great day night for me xxxx malabar


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Omg Malabar Girl
You worked on a fishing trawler!!!!!that must have been hard work-Hull is not a nice place Yuit
But then I don't reckon much to Leeds either.There are some nice bits and where we live isn't bad-big Jewish community with lots of money in this area 
But then there are some nasty areas and a lot of chavs  And the weather in the uk isn't great-it is def autumn now nights and morning getting dark and miserable and all the Christmas stuff coming in to the shops now 
I am NOT a winter person in anyway I am so looking forward to the break away in Cyprus and hope the weather will still be nice then
Xoxoxo


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies -


Back from cyrpus, and had transfer of 4 grade A female embies  
Dr at clinic said 3 were hatching and one was not7
it was a 5 day transfer


i asked for  a shot of valium (in my butt) as nerves kicked in -
my first transfer was a bit painful -
not the vaginal area but when they pressed down on the stomach
(i had an op there quite a few years ago, and its tender).


I asked for extra proluton because you cannot get it in the UK.


Now for the 2ww.
Love to all


Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Wishing you so much luck!! ~What is proluton and what is it for if you don't mind me asking!




Fingers crossed - it will be the time for you I have a good feeling!!! x


----------



## morganna

Thanks Olga


how are things coming along for you?


proluton is an injection of progesterone, which my clinic recommends on day of transfer and then every 4 days.  For some women they just have a total of 4 injections, while others that have progesterone issues, can keep on taking it up to about 12 weeks, maybe more.


I learned alot about this from the dogus thread under Cyprus, because that is where my clinic is, and the women who have come back with bfp's have informed me of the benefits of proluton.


Hope that helps


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Good luck Morganna!  Will be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks. 

xx Ellie


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck morganna


----------



## Kim01

Good luck morganna.  Sorry I'v not been on this thread for awhile.  I've been on other threads though. An update on me - I finally going for the hysto procedure now arranged by Serum.  Flying  out to Athens tonight.  Once I'm back I will have the remaining blasts transferred.  i've been researching about DD.  I'm particularly interested in the Iakentro clinic for  double donation.  My OH is undesive about DD.  IThe urge for a baby is too strong so I will go alone for DD if I have to. Will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thinking of you Morganna. Massive love and
Baby dust to you xxxxx
All the best Kim for your Hysto. 
I hope it's really successful.
If you are still there in a week you might see
Me!
I'm there next Sun for my DD transfer.
I just want everyone to be successful!!
It's a hard path that we're walking,
But stay positive everyone.
Light and love,
Butterfly girl,
Xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks morganna - sorry for the late response my lap top has been playing up big time!  Good luck and lots of hugs. thinking of you both morganna and Kim (I had a hyster at Reprofit it was all clear so fingers crossed)  - why do doggies suddenly want fuss as soon as i come on line - sure they do it on purpose!!!! xxx


----------



## morganna

Thanks malabar, BG, Olga, Kim and Ellie


so far day 5 and no symptons


feels like a bfn already


i know my body so well, and would think i would detect SOMETHING  


will test at end of week (before blood test)


won't be able to wait any longer than that


Ellie how did the hysto go? when are you going out for tx next and where to?


BG - not long now!!!


Kim - goodness - all systems go!! keep us posted won't you? and  best of luck with everything.


Olga, hope things are moving along for you.


Malabar girl, hope the kids are doing okay  


love to all


Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Thinking of you Morganna, I remember the waiting time well!  I had an email from the clinician on Monday in Reprofit but only just read it as I've been poorly.  He says that they are in talks with various clinics now about transportation to other countries and talking to one in October in Poland, so much closer - does anybody know of clinics in poland or researched there. I don't know the name yet,, sure i researched them ages ago?


Firstly I have to have treatment though and get that job, if I don't get Mondays I'm thinking of care work, though could be difficult when pg! It's not great money but I've done it before for family and friends with cancer and broken neck which she was former gymnastics friend of mine and has been paralysed since 14 and is now 48. 


If I work weekends and nights it's more money and so rewarding, spoke to an old school friend at a reunion the other week and she loves it - may mail her!


Back soon love to you all!
Kathy


----------



## RED13

Hi Kathy,
I cycled at Invimed Warsaw. They are very good. I got pregnant there and my Daughter is now 6. How did that happen! I am over 50 now and they will not transfer the embies I have there still   . Nope, they said no way. 
Aside from that, they were good. My consultant was Dr. Rockicki. 
Good luck Kathy.
Red


----------



## Kim01

Hello Ladies,
How are all doing?
Morgan- thinking and praying for you
Butterglygirl- i fly home saturday. Sorry don't have chance to meet up.  Good luck for transfer.
AFM- had hysto this morning. In & out  within 3 hrs.  You ladies were right about  ladies private bits's dignity  were out of the window.  Everything else were fine- staff were lovely.  i dislike the hard  trolley in the cubicle and the big fat sanitowel given . Luckly i brought my own pad. I took my hysto DVD to See P but she had an emergency call away - she did debrief  me quickly that scar tisses in cervix and wound removed plus i had an implantation cut. I booked a consultation apptmnt to see her  on Thurs Am.  I've put on cyclacur for 22days. Also on types of antibiotics (25 days) as a prophylactic protocol for previous diagnosed infection (tested on menstrualblood).
Take care ladies


----------



## malabar girl

Morganna early days stay positive  
Butterfly flying on that trek soon who are you flying with. I always went Emirates or ethaid via dubai. 
Kim good luck with your consult. 
Hi everyone else kids climbing got to go xxxc


----------



## Butterfly girl

Yes Morganna, early days, stay positive.
Sorry I have missed you  Kim. 
All the best for your hysto results.
Malabar I'm flying Emirites this time. Last time
I flew Etihad. They're about the same.
It's all bloody long no matter who it is!!
My transfer is Monday morn so prayers please
girls.
Third time lucky!!!😜😜😜
Nice to hear from you Red😊
Olga it sounds like a good plan for getting some
extra cash.
AFM I'm in bed with a bit of a head cold. Fighting it
like crazy!!! Hoping my Chinese Acupuncturist
will do some magic with me before I fly on Sat.

Love and Baby Dust
Butterfly Girl


----------



## olgakorbut

Good luck Butterfly girl!


----------



## olgakorbut

RED thanks for the info, sorry been poorly for a few days so brain not in gear and just read!  I will let my Czech guy know about Poland as if it is the same clinic then it will be a no go for me - not sure what the answer it to be honest, but trying to keep thinking something can be done!


Love to everyone!xx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies


Day 9 and i tested, again. Did one yesterday too.


 


pretty gutted.


Best of luck to everyone!!!


Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Morganna,
its still maybe too early
Either way here's lots of hugs x
   
   
BG
X


----------



## morganna

highly doubt it hun
early response is very good at picking up early -


it is what it is  
will be talking to my clinic about immune testing next week
a friend who is a nurse and did DE had immunes done, 


she advised not to have another try until immunes are done
have no idea how that happens
but will find out


hope you have a decent flight on saturday!!!


love and hugs  
Morganna


----------



## olgakorbut

From me too Morganna - the waiting game is so hard but we are all here for you and I am sending you tons of hugs - I have known people get positives when they think it is a BFN. Thinking of you and sending lots of love xxx


----------



## ellesters

Big hugs to you Morganna.  Really sorry to hear your news.  Will you have a blood test or leave it at that?  I hope you find something helpful from immune testing.  So tough this journey, but you are still in the early stages, one more cycle before you are out of the average for success so still plenty of reason to stay positive. 

Very very best of luck to you BG - hope third time is the charm!! 

I have to confess to feeling quite down post hysto.  Did not get a very positive vibe from the surgeon afterwards. Always hard to tell when someone is not speaking their native language but still.. he now says that in addition to the problem with the shape of my womb that he is worried about endometrial "dystrophy"  which basically translates to thin lining.    I had been dithering about whether to add acupuncture to this cycle (cycle will not be until November at earliest.  They will want me to have at least 2 months estrogen therapy before going again) but decided I needed some additional support.  Have always had better endo linining with acupuncture than without so am now with top acupuncturist in Harley St.  At least she is uber positive they can help with increasing lining thickness.  Nice to meet someone who doesnt' bat an eyelid at my age and is confident that I can be successful.  Good to be rooted for.  Not looking forward to the murky Chinese herb brews though.!! 

Hope the Greek hysto does the trick for you Kim T, so many ladies have success afterwards.  Fingers crossed.  And good luck to Olgakorbut for the job hunting. 

Love to all. 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie 


when you put it like that, my theory of 'its a numbers game' makes sense  
so hopefully third time lucky!


i have mixed feelings about immunes -
i understand that if you have immune issues you usually experience certain symptons after a transfer, and i have had NONE of that.


Now i DO beleive that an endo scratch helps inplantation, it just sounds so logical.
But no way am i going to have one done without pain killers before hand. Some clinics say oh just take a paracetamol - NO WAY!! i have heard they are painful.  


So after the hysto, you are still faced with thin lining issues?


why is it,  that upping the progesterone does not do the job? i am ignorant of thin lining -


you so deserve to get answers and some luck!!


love and hugs


Morganna xxx


----------



## Kim01

So sorry Morgana. Big hugs. Xxx
Ellie - i hope so. I updated my ivf doctor and appointment has been  booked for my injection in 2 weeks. Once AF arrives then start progynova etc.  
Good luck butterfly girl.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Ellie and Kim.

Ellie, I've just done 4 months of acupuncture and
brews. Yep they taste pretty disgusting but
I'm post menopause and got a lining of 11mm
Double thickness with no polyps yesterday, and 
I attribute it to the acupuncture and herb brew.

I also feel better for doing it, even if its a 
Psychological placebo effect.

Good luck for your injection Kim. What sort is it?
The only injections I do are heparin after the transfer.

Morganna I've PM you a lot but I still need to give you
some more hugs   
I was much more devvo second time round.
I do feel your pain xxxx

Love and Baby dust 
BG


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hey Ladies
Butterfly Girl
How is that head cold -on it's way out I hope and most def third time lucky with millions of prayers being sent your way   
Was your lining not too good before the acupuncture and brews?do you think when we have been through the menopause we struggle for it to thicken with just progynova?what thickness should we be looking for as a good number?
Ellesters
Good luck with the acupuncture sounds like you found right clinic to treat you. 
Kim T
Good luck for the next few weeks and to AF arriving and not playing up 
Morganna
Keep your chin up I just know it is going to happen for you  
Olga
Any news on the job front huni-my DP is now in same position not good timing out of work just before we on our way but heyho he is looking hard 
Malabar
Hope you and your brood are keeping well  
Red
Keep on posting  
Age has no boundaries for us ladies
Xoxoxox


----------



## morganna

got up early to pee and i did it in a glass  
but did not put the stick in
wanted first morning pee, but was too tired to test
went back to bed for an hour
got up, then put the stick in the pee
and carried the stick in my dressing gown to go to kitchen and make de caf coffee
went into the lounge with coffee and put my glasses on
saw a faint 2nd line

got the maginfying glass out and saw a 2nd faint line
shouted for my 19 year old daughter to see if she saw a 2nd line and she did immediately



i am in shock

its day 9 (i was a day ahead all along!  
you are next BG  love to all

M.


----------



## malabar girl

this is the news I was waiting for. 
Ever so happy just read on another threat about a lady about to have a d&c and asked for one more scan and hey look there is a heart beat. So always please everyone be careful testing early. 
Good luck butterfly girl come on aussie have a safe trip xxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Yay!!!!Morganna!!! 
I kept telling you it was too early to test!!!
Day 9 sounds like the perfect perfect day!!

Ask, believe, receive     

You just keep telling those blighters to stick!!!

Now my turn!
3rd time lucky.

Thanks for your good wishes Canadian Girl and
Malabar.
XBG


----------



## RED13

*morganna*....some dancing bfp bananas for your very auspicious day, etc,etc
             
                We are so happy for you! Love, Red


----------



## morganna

thanks ladies
bought a clearblue digi today
will test again tomorrow!


in shock...................
M. xxx


----------



## Kim01

Morgana-  a big congrat. Yippee.
Butterflygirl  & Canadiangirlie - i didnt ask for drug name. The nurse said to induce  my AF.  After AF  i then take progynova to build up lining.  Im not really looking forward to the forth coming clexane +  gestone injection. 
Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## morganna

Thanks Kim


the clexane is a tiny needle you don;t feel anything
don;t know about gestone but proluton is a long needle and i use that every 4 days in my butt


i ice the area first, then jab it in 


i don;t feel that either


they are best when you jab them in and don;t do it slowly


hope that helps


Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

did a clearblue digi today and it said 'not pregnant'


totally confused now


M. xx


----------



## olgakorbut

bless you morganna, don't read anything into it and don't take this the wrong way but don't keep testing - used to do the same so many times. Best to leave and test next week. We all so much want things and it's so hard, but I'm sure things will be ok - just put your feet up and rest, best thing to do and you need to if going to be a mummy!


----------



## morganna

did an early response test with midday pee 


got a pathetically faint second line
so guess i am still in the running


cannot help testing ladies


its the 2week madness!


----------



## olgakorbut

Do what you need to do Morganna!!  




feeling so mega low today, crying all the time, had enough!!!!


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Olga
You are quite right Morganna has todo what she needs to do
What is making you feel so down today?
Have you had no news on the job front ?
My DP is out of work now too out of the blue and despite a couple of interviews this week it has all gone very quiet which is just great 3weeks before we are due out to Dogus!!!!!!
I am trying my best not to worry and telling myself he WILL get another one soon
Helped with Morganna getting a BFP to cheer me up so much
Any news on getting hold of your frosties?
Maybe a rant on here would help?  
LOL
Xoxoxox


----------



## morganna

Ah Olga sweetheart, i am so sorry!
its just AWFUL when you feel like that. I can well relate!!
The past 3 years have been the worst in my life.


Is it the job front?
where do you live?
too bad you don't live near me, i know someone who needs a live-in.
There is a good magazine over here called The Lady and in the back of the mag, they advertise live in jobs.


Not sure what you need. But dearly hope something good comes your way and SOON.


Love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hey 
Butterfly Girl
Have you landed yet?
How was your flight? 
Fingers crossed for everything to happen this time for you and sending you tons and tons of  
Can't wait to hear of your BFP
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## morganna

OTD today and NO faint second line.


Looks like it was a chemical  
trust me to get one of those  


will have to do bloods today because the clinic need them -


oh well, 


heh ho  


M.


----------



## olgakorbut

BIG HUGS TO YOU Morganna!!! xxxxx


----------



## morganna

Hope transfer went okay BG  
can;t wait to hear how many little monkeys you have on board!
Morgannaxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Girls,
sorry to hear that your 2nd line is gone Morganna, but still wait for the bloods, then get a second bloods done two days later cos I've heard stories about false negatives.

Thanks for all you well wishes and baby dust Morganna, Canadian girl, RED, Kim, Ellie and Malabar.
The transfer went well. I had 4 embies but talked him into only putting the best three in. I wanted only 2, but you can't argue with this man!!! 

I'm resting in the hotel room so far. Might venture up to the roof top pool for some sun and reading later. The progesterone makes me really tired. 

It was nice to catch up with some Serum girls at my hotel for a chat. Both over 40 and on their 3rd go.

Keep up with the positive vibes girls. 

Love and light to all,
BG


----------



## morganna

Thats good news BG!!!

but you might want to stay out of the heat -
my clinic advises no heat after transfer -
which makes it really boring  

so..................three little monkeys on board and you are PUPO!

its encouraging to know the other ladies are in their 40's and its their third go!!

take it easy 

and keep us posted

routing for you all the way!!!

love and hugs

Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

I agree Morganna, stay out of the sun - I was always told that, rest in the shade!!! Fingers x'd for you Butterfly girl xxxx


----------



## morganna

mind you, greece is in europe..................and if its anything like over here then  there is  NO sun, so it might be just right in greece, sunny but pleasant


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi everyone. I hope you're all  doing well looking after yourselves.  

Just updating everyone.
Not really any symptoms and it's driving me   
I have a few twinges now and then and some usual symptoms from the meds, but nothing exciting.

My OTD is now Friday the 4th.

Love and light to all,
xx
BG


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi All


Sorry been AWOL been rather stressed out and to be honest very down with no job looming my dream could be over and I'm worried we will soon lose our house. Had a few       sessions as this has been going on for 2 years now on and off and I see another xmas looming where we cant buy pressies and my JSA will be stopped cause hubby earns. NEED A KICK UP THE BUM


anyway I'm thinking of you Butterfly Girl, its early yet, plenty of time yet - I got twinges, but one thing was discharge (sorry to be descriptive) which was implantation - Fri is not long away now and sure it will be good news!


Morganna how are you doing? x


CG - should hear in October sometime about frosties going to Poland - depends how they get on with the clinic there and if same one in Warsaw it will be a no for me being over 50! So it could be Dogus after all, but can't do anything until I get some money in. They have promised me they will do it as cheap as poss - but I'd prefer it to be closer to home - there is that one in Russia too isnt there - what was the name anybody and where??


Right back to a job application which is taking ages as completely revising my CV!


Love to everyone and big


----------



## napy

Olgakorbut, you might want to look into BioTexCom in Ukraine (Kiev). I think they treat women over 50. They were in the news a year ago because of that Swiss woman who was 64 and gave birth to twins.


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks Napy I will certainly do that and also mention it to the consultant in Czech perhaps they can get speaking to them then!  xx


----------



## olgakorbut

I'm being a pain today - can someone tell the name of the Warsaw clinic in Poland - I have been told but cant find it now and so busy trying to do applications which need to be in by tomorrow x2?? I want to be able to tell guy in czech - I've mailed just to say about it but couldnt find name - and want to check one they are talking to is not the same as dont do 50+. I've ask about the Kiev one nappy to see if they deal with them or could speak to them.


Right back to it, going to be a long night!xx


----------



## malabar girl

Butterfly girl call me if you need a chat will be in about out of mobile reception over the next week and no internet as going to our country property to look at what needs to be done before leaving sydney for good for country life.
Olgakorbut Russian clinic I was looking at was in Moscow altra vist. Sorry about your job situation but xmas is over rated as long as you are with the people who love you what more do you needd xxx
Morganna whats happening
Love to all xxxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Malabar and all -


not much happening for me -
first hcg was 4 (which means inplantation occurred) and second hcg was 2.
It means that something went wrong in the 2ww, either:  meds/immunes/too much stress and activity, etc.


well i don't work and i was no more stressed out then most women in their 2ww so its got to be something else.


I have to wait to hear back from my clinic, and decide what to do from there.


Meanwhile, we area all routing for BG     


no pressure BG!!  


Love to all


Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh gosh, now I'm nervous!!!!!!      

Malabar, I've lost your new number.
Please pm me xxx

BG


----------



## Canadiangirlie

How you feeling Butterfly Girl 
Xoxoxo


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm really nervous/ excited Canadian girlie.
I hardly have any symptoms , 
But as it goes, having AND NOT having symptoms can
both go along with BFPs so you just don't know.
I was very grateful and excited to have had 3 very short bouts 
of nausea yesterday and I was like yay,
nausea! But then it disappeared so fast and today
nothing. 
So just gotta wait 2 more days I guess.
I'm praying and hoping and asking for my miracle
this time.
We need something good on our thread don't we?!!
Xx
BG


----------



## morganna

BG


                                                              


Morganna xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

from me too!! xx


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Yes we do BG never a truer word said and 
YOU are going to give it to us!!!!!!!!!
 
I cannot wait for you to test and you keep feeling that nervousness and excitement and enjoy it
  
Xoxoxoxox


----------



## morganna

good luck today BG            
Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

BFN confirmed.
Gutted.
No words can express the loss.
Sorry girls.
X
BG


----------



## olgakorbut

I'm so so sorry BG and please don't apologise there is no need, I really feel for you and am sending you lots of virtual hugs and love. Take good care of yourself and take some comfort in that we are all here for you. Rest up for a few days and perhaps then you can think about the future, for now it's important you are looked after.


If you need to talk please PM me 
Thinking of you 
xxxxxxx


----------



## morganna

I'm so sorry BG 


its SO not fair


you did everything right and had such an amazing PMA -


just so not fair


Sending you love and strength   


Morganna xxxxxx


----------



## ellesters

So sorry Butterfly Girl - nothing about this process is fair.  Sending big hugs, lots of love and commiserations. 

xx Ellie


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies just wondering how you are doing. Been out on our country property so no Internet. 
Gutted for you butterfly girl will pm you.
Love to all
Malabar


----------



## morganna

Hi Malabar -


hope kiddies are doing okay?


very quiet on the board at present


i won't be going for 3rd cycle until at least january


sending love and strength to BG  


M. xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi morganna we are all well here just very hof today.  Off on a cruise with my hubby tomorrow only 2 nights but great friend will look after the kids.  So looking forward to it it is his 50th birthday present from me and I get to enjoy it whoooo. 
Hope everyone is doing well love malabar xxx


----------



## morganna

MALABAR -


you go girl!!!   


enjoy that 2 day cruise


sounds heavenly -


its important to take a break and be with your hubby


ENJOY!


Morganna xxxx


----------



## malabar girl

Thanks morganna had a fantastic break and reconnected with hubby so very very good
Hope everyone is doing well love malabar


----------



## morganna

Hi Butterfly girl   


havn't heard from you for a while
and i can understand why.....
must be feeling pretty mad and frustrated!!!  


i was wondering if you have looked into intralipids?
moomoocookie had a few attempts at ivf and no luck
but when she did intralipids it worked
and it has done so for a few other women
in fact our dr at our clinic in cyprus is now advocating them, when in the past she did not
so there may be something in it -


the research looks good on intralipids increasing the chance of a bfp!
just a thought


thinking of you    


Morganna xxx


----------



## Kim01

Hello ladies 
Sorry ive not been on here much. 
BUTTERFLY GIRL- so sorry. Take good care of yourself.
Morgana- how are you?
Afm: my AF came. Im now preparing for my icebabies. Ive been put on this protocol to help with lining and immune issues: progynova 4mg twice a day, oestrogen patch 200mg alternate days, prednisolone 20mg daily, aspirin 75mg daily, clexane 40mg daily, calcium 500mg twice a day, folic acid, thyroxine 50mcg daily, 2 lots of intralipids before transfer date. (i had one intralipids.  will be having another next week).
Take care ladies


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi All


Sorry been AWOL again as still got head buried in job hunting and applications it is getting so tiresome to say the least. then was ill - again, they need to sort my gastric reflux out folks! 


BG - how are you been thinking of you?


Hello KimT not spoken before so will be nice to catch up at some point and good luck with the ice babies. 


Morganna - Intrapalids is what my consultant in Czech has suggested because of my condition so that is my aim for my last two icebabies. Not heard back from the guy who handles embryo tx to another country since he said was talking to Poland and then I asked him if they dealt with the clinic in Russia. So post this weekend doing applications and other bits, then looking after cleaning my friends house mon as not done any cleaning for 7 weeks since lost mother in law, will chase him again. Then again I feel should I as can't do anything to we have a house and money, suppose best to keep chasing though and get the best deal poss money wise! Looking at what you have written though has given me some hope definitely that I may have a chance so thanks! Would love to be there with you in jan!


MG enjoy that cruise it is important to have 'US' time!


Right off for a well earned sit down post doing two applications which had to be in by 5pm today! xxxx


----------



## morganna

KIM - very interesting about intralipids
that is what i shall be having next cycle -
along witht the rest of the meds like you are having!
best of luck and do keep us posted!  


Olga - hope you get a good offer of a job soon.  I am sure you are looking forward to cycling again!


AFM - all okay. Just looking forward to next cycle which will be sometime in the new year. Patience Patience Patience   .


M. xxx


----------



## ellesters

Hi ladies, 

Nice to see you back on the board Kim T.  Very very best wishes for this cycle!!  I also have problems with lining so good to see that your protocol is similar to what I'm doing (I'm currently Day1 in the cycle prior to the transfer cycle)  I wanted to ask you about  progynova.  I had to arm twist my clinic to try another form of estrogen therapy and finally they agreed to let me try progynova and patches, but haven't given me any guidelines for taking them!  Are you taking all your progynova orally?  Did your clinic say why do patches on alternate days rather than daily?  Hope to hear about nice thick lining at your scan!!

Good luck with job hunting Olga!  I just heard today from Isida that the Ukraine will be passing a new law restricting IVF to under 50, sometime in 2014 - not sure exactly when it will be implemented.  So, if this fresh cycle doesn't work (    ) I could be in the same position as you with regard to frosties. 

Hi Morgana, I'll be doing intralipids this time around too.  I had been considering it but it was my consult with Dr T at Pedios that really convinced me.  

Love to all

xx Ellie


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Ellie


Thanks for letting me know that - oh god! Let's hope it is later in 2014 and not before Apr which is when I would like to go, pending on job hunting results!  So that would just leave Cyprus then I am guessing?       your fresh cycle works for you, sure it will     Where is Pedios?


Oh gosh back to revision for job interview tomorrow cause if I dwell on this I won't get it done, must concentrate on some research and emails soon - need to chase up Czech around cost of transfer and if they do work with Isida! xxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie -

yes intralipids next time around for me! plus an endo scratch and extra prednisolone.

Last cycle i upped progynova and took it orally and vaginally!

I also requested extra progesterone shots to keep the pregnancy going (if i had gotten pregnant!)

i think extra progesterone is important, and anyway it can't do any harm.

I do admire you Ellie - please keep us posted, and masses of  to you!!   

AFM - i shall keep 'at it' until i get my baby. Of course i am going to be very old but at least i don't look it!  

Olga - good luck with job applications!!

Kim - how are you doing?

BG - hope you are okay. 

Morganna xx


----------



## Kim01

hello ladies

BG:  How are you doing?

Ellie:  how are you?  Nice to hear from you.  I'm taking progynova orally. 4mg morning and evening (total 8mg a day). I didn't absorped progynova as well in the last cycle so was also put on oestrogen patches 100mg alternate days. In this cycle the oestrogen patche  200mg alternate days.  My clinic want me to have a nice thick lining quicker as last time I took a while to reach 7mm (still not ideal).  I will ask why alternate days at next scan and will let you know. . 

Morgan: how are you? I like your moto.  Keep on trying.  I saw a different GP two weeks ago-he seems good.  He told me the same thing.  He also said a woman locally recently had her baby at the age of 60 done through a clinic in Croatia.  My clinic said  -  I have thyroid antibodies and clotting issues, so needed the intralipids, aspirin and prednisolone and clexane.  For this FET cycle I had a hysto and an implantation cut in September'13 arranged through Serum.  I had one intralipid at my baseline scan and will have a 2nd intralipid at the next scan.  i will also need a 3rd intralipids once I'm pregnant.  I will need to be on progesterone injection once I'm near to the transfer date because last time I didn't absorped the pessaries very well.  I agree it is better to topped up on progesterone after transfer. I also have the MTHFR gene mutation ( I was told that I don't have the enzyme to convert normal folic acid into the active form.  I'm now taking the active form).  I  read up on this problem and it can affect health significantly. 

Olga: all the best with job hunt

will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## morganna

Hi Kim 


It sounds like you have everything possible covered and thanks for sharing your protocol.


Interesting about the woman in Croatia -
i did not know they had an ivf clinic in croatia!


I asked my clinic if i could have extra shots of progesterone after my last transfer and they okayed it.


Good luck and keep us posted!


Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for the input on progynova - far more side effects from this than the transdermal route, headaches, nausea, tiredness and that's on only 4mg!  I have a date for the scan to check lining (7 Nov) and if all is well we also have a date for the egg collection on 9 Dec.  If we have a blast transfer on the 14th then I will be in 2WW over Xmas (guess that's the LBV Port off the menu for me then!) They have started looking for the donor.  Am getting nervous/excited now!  DH is dealing with this cycle by staying v. low key - doesn't want to build expectations.  

Kim T - when exactly is your transfer? 

Love to all, 

xx Ellie


----------



## kittylover

hi ladies..just a wee word of encouraement from me. The threads were of great comfort in my long journey (had intralipids, prednisolone, clexane aspirin, by the way) Had my triplets , healthy and big for triplets on my 50th birthday this year..never give up, we are like mature wnes, we oldies..good luck all...kitty


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone here keep at it your dreams will come true as kitty says.
Ellie good luck for your upcoming treatment
Morganna butterfly and everyone else big hugd
Kitty good to hear from you how are the bubs doing. Hope everything is going well for you. 
Love malabar


----------



## morganna

Ellie -


roll on Nov 7th!! and fingers crossed you get a good lining!     


Kitty - thanks for posting and giving us encouragement  


Hi Malabar   


Kim - how are you?


BG - how are you?


Hope everyone else is doing good.


AFM, have some issues to attend to re: 9 year old son.  So its just as well, i am not cycling at the moment. But hoping to cycle early 2014.


Might as well wait till the weather gets a bit nicer and have a holiday out of 3rd try!   


Will be having an endo, intralipids and extra prednisolone.  Also changing donors!   


Love,


Morganna xx


----------



## Kim01

Ellie & Morgan and other ladies.  How are you doing?
Ellie: all the best for lining scan.
Morgan: great news on next coming plan.  
AFM: I'm doing fine.  lining scan  now 9.0mm. Clinic will contact me to confirm official transfer date.  i assume it will be sometime next week.  Shall keep you ladies posted.


----------



## morganna

KIM - good news on the lining!!    
M. xx


----------



## ellesters

Yay Kim!  Lining sounds perfect.  Everything crossed for you my love.  Hope for the same at my scan next week.  

Congrats on your triplets Kittylover!! So good to hear about big healthy multiples.  Thank you for coming by to cheer us on, considering how madly busy you must be.  Much appreciated   

Hope things have settled down with your son, Morganna.  

Love to all, 


xx Ellie


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Kim - great lining for you, good luck!

Morganna you are an inspiration to me!

Kittylover - great news on the triplets! (I had 3 sacs last time but one was empty - made me think oh my god how big will I be!) - good luck!

Ellesters - good luck for your scan next week, sure it will be a great result!

Cherie - so glad it did not affect your babies, I've taken high dosage before but luckily been fine on - think I will need even more whenever I ever get to trying for my last time!

as for me still doing job applications by end of play today I will  have done about 25 - 30 this week, it's ridiculous, got one really good one did yesterday which they will get tomorrow, industry I've worked in for quite a while so fingers crossed. Really want to get something within the next couple of weeks and definitely before Xmas so we can for the first time in 3 years get some small presents for people and also it is the time I would have had my twins so I find Xmas very hard - though it is my wedding anniversary on the 22/12 - Xmas wedding, 8 years this year!  Would be good to have some great news this year and the same goes out to everybody on here!!

Love to you all
Kathy xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

All the best for your lining scan on the 7th Ellie.

Kim keeping everything crossed for you.

Kitty lover..... triplets!!!! My goodness how wonderful. They are
very against over 40"s carrying triplets here in Australia.

Hi Malabar. 
I PM. 'D you Morganna.

AFM, got an appointment with only NK cell specialist
in Australia on Nov 28th.
Hoping for NK assessment, maybe Endo and scratch.

Maybe next transfer in Jan

Love to all,
Butterfly Girl


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi BG

Please to hear you have an appointment for the NK Cells Specialist - this is what I had done about 2 years ago by a specialist in London who is the top one for it in the UK - there aren't many of them. If you want any info or want to chat about it PM me.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## pretorija

Dear girls

I need contacts phone number and email for clinic in Cyprus Greece and Ukraine
and if you know any adder which will treat single women

Thank you


----------



## morganna

Pretorija - [email protected]


Julie will get back to you. She is great. Good luck.


Olga -


good luck with job applications.


Thanks for sharing Kitty.


Hi to Malabar Girl, Kim, Ellie.........good luck with lining.
BG best of luck with everything.


All quiet my end. Next year seems so long away to try my 3rd time  


Oh well.  


Morganna xx


----------



## pretorija

Thank you Morgana

hope that 2014 will be your years
I need the info to post on the forum in my  home country 
am finish with ivf I have my son


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hello Pretorija.
I go to Embio in Athens,
Sotiria will email you when you email her from
The website and tell her you are an international
patient .
Anyone can get info from the website via the Contacts.


Olga, I might PM you re: the NK cells. 👍 
Thanks 
Butterfly Girl


----------



## olgakorbut

BG - no probs please do if you wish - I have a copy of my test results still and an interpretation by a lady on here who is absolutely brilliant and has done so much research into it and had tests herself. I met her on another board her board name is Agate.  Must get back in touch with her!  


so your clinic would allow me also as well as dogus - which I still need to contact but my mind has been elsewhere.  


All - I may be going into a business in healthcare with a very dear family friend - she would be my sponsor and has been doing it for 5 years with hubby and they have done brilliantly to say the least. It concerns an aloe vera product range you cannot buy in the shops and they are market leaders globally! i mentioned my IVF etc etc and she said that there have been good results for people on IVF whichever form.  anybody interested to know more I can let you have info as I join up - even if I get a job it is likely I will do this. It's the drink that would be used. they also use products on animals with fab results - my lab will be a guinea pig who has stiff joints at times!


Right back to applications! xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck kimt


----------



## Kim01

Morgan, Elli, Olga, Malabar, Butterfly girl , kittylover (very big conrat on triplets.  a great encouragdment). And anyone else i missed out.  how are you ladies?
An update on me: i had a late call from clinic monday 4th nov and ET next morning. 2 blasts on board. Everything went smoothly. Dh + me are going away for two weeks. No internet access there so will update when back. Good luck and take care ladies. Good luck


----------



## Butterfly girl

Sending Sticky embies and lots of love to you
Kim   


XBG


----------



## olgakorbut

Sending lots of hugs and luck to you Kim - you may not get this as said won't have internet but fingers crossed you do!!

GOOD LUCK AND LOTS OF STICKY VIBES xxxxx


----------



## morganna

oooooh excited for you!!!


good luck and do let us know in 2 weeks time


big hugs!!    
Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Good luck Kim T - will be thinking of you!  Excellent move to spend the 2WW on hols away from Dr. Google. 

xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Ellie 


routing for you too hun!!
good luck with lining!  
M.xxx


----------



## ellesters

Dear ladies, 

Had a major wobble after lining scan on Thursday showed only 6mm and not triple layer.  I really hoped and expected that 2 months of acupuncture/chinese herbs and a change of estrogen therapy would make a difference and was absolutely gutted to find not so.  My first reaction (after bursting into tears) was to think was time to accept that we should stop trying.  I've since looked back over my scans at this stage in previous cycles and I was always above 6, usually at least 7 and always triple layer.  Seems my body is just not responding to estrogen anymore  

However, as DH reminded me, none of those cycles with a text book "good lining" resulted in a baby.  And on further reflection (and a bit, ok quite a lot of Dr. Google) have decided that we should go ahead and roll the dice one last time.  There are enough stories of success without either thick lining or triple layer, along with studies that show neither of these things are particularly good indicators of the likelihood of success.  

The good thing about going through that emotional maelstrom is I now know that underneath the great sadness is also a strong feeling of relief of being done with the journey and that will be there, waiting for me,  regardless of the outcome of this cycle. 

Hope everyone good. 

xx Ellie


----------



## olgakorbut

Hugs Ellie


Don't give up DH is right I've known people it has worked for with a thinner lining as well. I am not giving up yet even though I know I have terrible NK cells, so  you go for it and keep the PMA, sending you lots of PMA across the airwaves.           xxx


----------



## morganna

Yes it CAN work. 
And you have a good PMA.
I admire you Ellie - you have been through alot.  
So hope this is your turn 

KIM - Hope you get that BFP!!  

Olga - HI 

And hi to everyone else. 

Been laid up today with a chronic back ache. In agony. Can barely move. Probably be okay in a couple of days!

Grrrr.

Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Good luck Kim!


Hi Morganna - bad backs know that one had major back surgery around 20 years ago now, but fine since though aches if stand in one stop for a very long time. Perhaps you need some of the new products going to be selling! HOpe it's better soon.


Hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Ellie, just keep your positive MA and try not
to think about the lining.
I'm sure it's so worrying and hard not to be concerned but
just try to keep saying, this is it and never give up.
Xxx 
Morganna I've had bad backs. They are excruciating.
At least you can take strong drugs!
Hi to everyone else and thinking of you Kim.
X
Butterfly Girl


----------



## morganna

HI BG -

tried ibuprofen (quite a bit) ......................zero affect.
Just guess i will have to sit it out  so painful.

How are your plans going?
Big hugs  
Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Morganna


Even though I had back surgery years ago i still get the odd twinge/pain if stand for too long, not very often but what worked for me was the heat strips you can get, they worked brilliantly so try those!


xx


----------



## Kim01

Hi morgsn, ellie, olga, malabar + BG
Thank you all for the good wishes. How are u all doing?
Afm the break was lovely. No chance of me checking with dr google. I have no symptoms whatsoever during the 2ww. I was really good - did not do any hpt. Ive just left clinic after i had blood for my HCG. Yes. The dreaded OTD today. Result will not be back until this evening. Shall keep u ladies  posted.


----------



## olgakorbut

will be thinking of you and sending lots of luck and positive vibes for a great result!!! xx

On another note everyone: I had an email from Reprofit last night, concerning the polish clinic they have been talking to, see below:

I have a good news. We agreed on cooperation with clinic in Poland. So they would treat our patients older than 50 years. However each patient has to be approved individually each time.So please let me know if you are still interested. If yes please take a look at them and let me know your opinion:Centrum Medyczne Macierzyństwo sp. z o.o. sp.k.(dawniej :Macierzyństwo sp. z o.o)ul. Białoprądnicka 7A, 31-221 Krakówtel/fax 012 415 88 00 / 012 415 88 22www.macierzynstwo.com.plWe would be able to manage the shipment of your embryos there.Warm reagards,Vitek Hubinka
[/color]
If anybody knows this clinic please let me know, I think it is a separate one to the clinic name I obtained on here. I will take a look I have told them tomorrow or over the weekend, as I have an interview Fri am. then 2 Mon and now 1 Thurs - not that I am complaining but so much revision to do for each one it's untrue! Even the business I am setting up has had to go on hold as not been able to look at info etc etc., which is not what I wanted as the products are supposed to assist with infertility in a big way. 

Back to revision, good luck KimT xxx


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hey Ladies
Haven't posted on here for a while but thought I'd update you all
We got back from Dogus and Cyrpus late on the 23october
Our first hcg test was done on the 4/11 and came back at 721
So we have a   and are in shock
Went back on the 6/11 for second hcg and also a progesterone test
Hcg 1650 and progesterone 49.1
Dogus happy with these and now we have to book a u/s and looking at 25/11 as we will be 7weeks then and I want to see def heartbeats even tho it is still early
Had a scare yesterday as had brown blood on a panty liner I had on and that was first I'd had and again today but been told brown is okay so taking it very easy and keeping an eye on it with everything crossed

Kim
So hope you get a wonderful result and I will be on to check later
I had sore boobs (with sore nipples)and I was a bit hungrier-

All you other ladies we can do it when we are older so don't give up hope and dreams
Xoxoxox


----------



## Kim01

Hi ladies.
Canadian girl - congrat on bfp.
Afm: its another BFN.  it looks like i will go down the DD alone. As dh is not keen. Take care ladies.


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hi Pretorija,

I would strongly unsuggest Embio in Athens. I posted a long post about them on another thread, but using the phone is difficult to find. However, they are no go for me. 

I am with Serum in Athens. Very happy with them. Complet personal tx. Very helpfull, very realistic, straight ahead telling you the truth and caring. 

[email protected] is their address should you want to contact them. 

Best of luck


----------



## ellesters

Oh Kim - am so sorry! Rotten news, especially after having a good lining and chilled out 2ww   Know how much you will be hurting now but try not to make hasty decisions re DD. DH may well come round given time. Mine was dead set against trying again a few months ago, now chomping at the bit.  We all process things esp disappointment in different ways. Sending great big    .

Thrilled for you Canadagirlie!  Know how worrying ANY blood can be but it's so common and usually fine esp as you describe. congrats. Xx

Love to all 

Ellie


----------



## malabar girl

Congratulations Canadian girlie great news
Kim dont give up I am sure you will get there. I know many people who tried for years and then with dd babies straight away. 
Hi butterfly and Morgananna olgakorbut anyone else reading I have missed.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Wow!!!! Congrats Canadian girlie!!!!!   
We haven't had a BfP on here for a while.

Kim t I'm so sorry and have PM  you.

Hi Malabar. Going up to Sydney on the 28th!

Olga, that's good news if that clinic is ok to help you.


AFM just waiting til 28th to fly to Sydney to see a the specialist
In NK cells. Hopefully have the test and wait!
I'm performing in a musical every night (as well as working every day)
So pretty tired.
A girl in my cast just announced she is 12 wk pg
but I'm keeping my PMA that I can say that soon too!

Love to Morganna, Ellesters and anyone I've missed.
The road is hard and bumpy but it's the way to get to the
Destination
in the end.

XxBG


----------



## Kim01

Hello ladies Morgan, BG, Malaba Ellie; thank you for the kind words.  i have started making plans for feb 2014.  I will be cycling with Iakentro in Athens.  I feel more comfortable with this clinic than other.  Shall keep you ladies posted.  Wishing everyone tonnes of luck.


----------



## ellesters

Good luck Kim T - hope Iankentro are able to make a difference for you.  

What musical are you performing in BG??  I used to tread the boards myself about a million years ago...  If you were here it would be panto this time of year.  Hope the NK specialist gives you some answers.

One more week till scan CanadaGirlie, hope no more bleeding?  

We got our donor profile today (25 and a good physical match with me) so just need to send them the 80% deposit.  Had to remind the clinic that they offered us "frequent flyer" discount as the invoice was about €1,000 more than expected!  Date for xfer will be set as soon as my AF arrives (expected later this week) but think it will be on Dec 12th.  Suspect clinic will suggest 3 day rather than blast transfer as lining seems not to be thickening as much as in past.  Thinking back on our transfers, the first two were 3 day embies and both resulted in BFP, all blast transfers have been BFN so think that's the best option for me anyway. 

love to all, 

xx Ellie


----------



## ciaelle

Hello everyone 
hope you are all well and best wishes to all of you
Olgakorbut, did you manage to have information about the polish clinic? I do not find any information in english on their website
As for me, i'm now 50..had a transfer of one embryo in czech republic 8 days before birthday, positive blood test but do not wish a scan before 11SA Mid december, just hope it won't be another misscarriage..


----------



## morganna

congrats cialle -
lovely news!!
take care
Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Congrats cialle - fingers crossed for a good strong heartbeat at that scan! 

We now have dates confirmed - transfer on 12 December.  AF this time was wierd, scanty and almost black but trying not to let that worry me too much.  After all I knew lining was poor last month, it's this month that matters.  Wish me luck ladies, think I'm going to need it! 

xx Ellie


----------



## olgakorbut

Afternoon All,

right another interview on telephone today and they have said no to next stage, gave brilliant examples of work needed doing I could relate to with things I've done, got on well, etc etc so have asked agency to go back to them again as what they've said is not right, very positive but saying not enough campaign management experience when I have 18 years, just does not register and I've won awards.

So upsetting as again it puts me back with anything I can move fwds with. But enough of me lets be positive!!!!

Keep positive Cialle!!!!!         

Good luck Ellie you can do it I'm sure!!!

BG appointment soon so fingers crossed x

Right anybody who wants polish clinic details (and Cialle you will not I'm sure), here they are:



Dear Kathy,
I have a good news. We agreed on cooperation with clinic in Poland. So they would treat our patients older than 50 years. However each patient has to be approved individually each time.

So please let me know if you are still interested. If yes please take a look at them and let me know your opinion:

Centrum Medyczne Macierzyństwo sp. z o.o. sp.k.
(dawniej :Macierzyństwo sp. z o.o)
ul. Białoprądnicka 7A, 31-221 Kraków
tel/fax 012 415 88 00 / 012 415 88 22
www.macierzynstwo.com.pl

We would be able to manage the shipment of your embryos there.
Warm reagards,
Vitek Hubinka

I have not contacted them as yet due to job interviews back to back and until I get a job can't get money but may concentrate on this a bit more next week, bit dispondent at the moment about everything and dreading Xmas. If you want to see the info in English (and most is but bits aren't) then look at the flags at the top right of the screen and click on English flag and should be ok.

Big hugs and love to all, back to my doggies, one ok, the other surgery today and removal of three lumps not two as originally thought, don't think they are nasty but upsetting. Bracken is crying on and off but more I think because she has sore places all over and can't get comfy, hopefully she will sleep for the rest of the day and get some rest.
xxxx


----------



## julia3620

Caille,

Just wanted to say good luck, how wonderful.  I will be thinking of you!

Julia


----------



## Butterfly girl

Just letting you all know I've been through hell this week.
My father passed away.
I've just had his funeral today and am exhausted.
Thurs I have my NK test.
The strange thing is that being with all my family
that I thought would support me if I ever got
pregnant, I really feel that they would do the opposite
and I would truly be on my own.
My niece has a 10month old, and I'm looked upon as being
The old spinster great aunt. None of them know I've been
planning to be a mother.
Really disappointed and sad right now.
I so want the next one to work.
The only thing that keeps me motivated is the success 
Of Cialle and Canadian girl.
Does anyone feel the same way about their family?
I'm happy to be on my own and just live my life with myself and
my child if the family rejects my choices.
Has anyone else had similar family issues??

XBG


----------



## morganna

Hun -
I have had many PM's from women on this forum (mature mums) and i have heard it again and again and again.
They are alone.
They have no family support.
And  I would be in the same boat with mine if/when i have a baby.


You are not alone in this.


I am SO sorry to hear of your fathers passing. Some of the women who PM'd me, also lost one of their parents while pregnant.


I guess its our ages   


sending you strength and love


good luck on thursday!!


Morganna


----------



## malabar girl

Hi all bfg sorry to hear your news.  As the old saying goes you can choose your freinds but not your family. 
When I told my parents I was going to get pg I was yelled at by my mothet your stupid at your age too fat too old etc. My sister was just as bad but added why didnt your husband find a younger wife if he wanted to have kid's.  But I did what I wantef anyway.
But guess who was the first to the hospital both times since.  Theses children have brought two families togther. Guess when it comes down to it we really only have ourselves to please not others. It is a bonus when family is behind us.
Good luck everyone.  Love malabar


----------



## ellesters

Sorry to hear you're going through it BG.  Wise words from malabar girl as usual - you never know how people will actually react once the child is a reality, amazing how often they come round!  Your niece might be thrilled to bits to have you as an ally and not just a babysitter.    I thought my mother would be delighted when I told her that we were trying for a baby - she adores children and has NO grandchildren and all she said was "Who's going to look after this child??"  because I work full time I suppose.  Sigh.  You just have to do what's right for you and if they don't get it, they are the ones missing out.  

Hope you have better luck on the job hunting front this week Olga, I'm sure with your positive attitude you will get there.  Hope doggies are on the mend! 

For no reason I can fathom I am feeling more positive/hopeful this week.  Scan tomorrow morning to check lining thickness so we'll see if that feeling translates into reality.  

xx L


----------



## malabar girl

Ellie good luck with you scan love to all


----------



## Butterfly girl

Dear Morganna, Malabar, Elle's and Canadian Girl,
All of your words have been very comforting and I'm f
Feeling somewhat relieved that I'm not the only one to be
going through these feelings. 
I'm hoping that if it actually happens one day that Ill be so 
Thrilled by my dream coming true, that nothing anyone will say or do
will affect me.
I guess with the reality of life being so short, going through the passing of my
good friend and my father, it only spurs us on to achieve our dreams. Make the 
most of each day and do everything possible to reach the goals you need to in your lifetime.

Sorry for the rant girls but I love the support and like mindedness on here.

Sitting at Sydney airport wasting time before I see Professor Sacks and have my
NK blood test .
All the best for your lining scan Elle!!! Keep us informed!


All the best for your scan 👍😘

X BG


----------



## Butterfly girl

Totally devastated.
Had my appointment, he basically said I'm wasting
my time going to Europe. Unfortunately he thinks
I'm 44, so recommended Hawaii.
He doesn't know they won't accept me if they know
my real age.
He also recommends me to have hysteroscopy
and some more blood tests.
I'm sad and very confused.
He said if I have  a hyperplasia uterus, they
can't do anything and the game will be over.

Sad


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Okay BG
A few questions for you
Why does he recommend Hawaii what do they do there differently?
What sort of blood test does he want you to have and have you not had a hysteroscopy so far?
And what is a hyperplasia uterus?
Have you asked any other clinics what their recommendations for you would be?
And why would he not think Europe would be any good?
So you have underlying issues that are preventing you?
Xoxox


----------



## Butterfly girl

Canadian girl,
He recommends Hawaii because they have a really 
High success rate and he reckons embryos are
of high quality. I'm not really sure I was taking it all in.
The blood tests are; tFT,CA125,Protien S and C,anti thrombin 3,
Homocysteine,glucose, insulin, lupus anticoagulant,Anticardiolipin, prothrombin gene mutation,
Factor 5,MTHFR,thyroid, and NK cells.
Hyperplasia is when the lining is thick and irregular.
I didn't ask for recommendations of clinics cos he thinks I'm under 50.
I haven't had a hysteroscopy because no one said I should have one.
I hope this answers your questions
BG


----------



## ellesters

First of all     Butterfly Girl.  Never good to hear that kind of news from a professional but... if there's one thing I've learned in this business is that NO ONE has all the answers and things are rarely definitive so don't despair.  Canadagirlie's questions are excellent ones.  I would add, can you get a second opinion?  Also, it sounds like the "hyperplasia" is a guess on his part, perhaps an educated one but still, unless he has examined your uterus by hysteroscopy that cannot be determined.  You need more information but mostly now you need big hugs.  Are you sure you can't tell anyone in your family what you're going through??  I hope at least you have some good friends that will support you.   

Better news from me today.  Lining scan was 6.5 mm and triple layered which I am thrilled to bits about.  First hurdle of many out of the way. 

xx Ellie


----------



## deblovescats

Hi guys
Just wanted to say I feel your pain BG! DOn't give up hope - see if you can get a hysteroscopy done and then you'll know more.
I have posted on here in the past and do bob in and out.
Just to give everyone hope - I'm 46, had two failed cycles last year with DE, but changed clinics and went to CARE Sheffield - and finally got my BFP on 3rd attempt with DE - so delighted and shocked! 
I know that the cut off rate seems to be 50 in the UK, but I know certain clinics such as LWC will sometimes go up to 52  - depends on circumstances. 
I understand that Cyprus does not have any age limits so that would be worth pursuing BG!
Good luck to elle for her next cycle and good luck to anyone cycling soon.
Deb


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hey BG
Thanks and omg what a lot of tests!!!!
Ellesters is right I would go with a second opinion and maybe a couple more
And what does he mean Hawaii has good quality embryos what a load of tosh-sorry but is he saying that is only  place in the worldto have top quality human beings and in Europe we don't
Why don't you email Dogus asking what they think and there is a couple more in Cyprus that you could look at too
We even looked at Mexico as they were happy to treat over 50's
You def need more info honey Do Not give up on what he has told you
Iv done it at 50 so can you too!!!

Ellie
Things are looking good for you too
Keep up the positivity it really counts 

Congrats Deb
Fab news and very very welcome on here we need to show it really is possible

Xoxox


----------



## Coolish

Hi, I've been reading this thread for ages as I'll be 50 next year and had been planning ahead a little after lots of failed attempts. Sorry for jumping in.

*BG* - check out Agate's FAQ as she has lots of information about some of the blood tests that you mentioned. I don't know where you are based, but some of them can be done on the NHS. I had some done at my old clinic in Spain (thrombo, MTHFR etc). I haven't had all the immunes test done, but my current clinic (Serum) treated me a protocol that covers them as I had enough signs. Sorry I know Serum doesn't treat over 50s, but can provide advice etc. I also got tested for hidden c via Serum and was treated with ABs (which I also had as part of my last cycle). I also had a hysto over in Athens via Serum - the hidden c infection had caused issues with my lining - lots of 'dead' areas that had to be removed (along with some polyps) as part of the hysto. No wonder nothing had ever implanted properly! I'd had a more 'look and see' hysto over in Spain which really just check whether my fibroids were in the way of implantation. I would certainly recommend the Greek hysto though.

It sounds like a bit of research and some second opinions are needed. My first UK clinic had me in such a downer I sat with my head in the sand for a couple of years thinking I was just wasting my time and money. Good luck xx


----------



## morganna

Hi Hun -


Big hug to you!  
going to PM you.
that doctor sounds like a jerk.
Morganna xxx


----------



## Kim01

Hello:  Buttterfly girl, Morgan, Ellie, Deblovescats, cooljules, canadiangirlie How are you all doing?
Butterfly girl-  so sorry about your consultation.  He comes across as a right  pompous so and so.  I agree with all the ladies here - definately go for a second opinion.  If you have an understanding GP, you can ask him/her to do all the routine blood tests: full blood counts, biochemistry, endocrine,  liver and renal functions.  This would save you a lot of money.  I got this done through my GP.  I had my immune and clotting tests  done through an IVF clinic.  I have MTHFR mutation and high thyroid antibodies.  I had a scan showed a small polyp.  My IVF clinic told me the polyp needed to be removed to aid implantation.  I went for the  hysteroscopy privately in UK  (it costed me over 4K).  I second what Coolejules said about a Greek hysto is more thorough.  My Uk hysto was a waste of time: I had lots of scar tissue in the neck of the cervix which was not removed and this made my first ET very difficult (it took one hour) and I got a BFN.  I was quite angry about the first hysto.  I believe the surgeon just focus on removing the polyp and ignore everything else.  If I had heard about the Greek hysto earlier i would have gone for it in the first place.  At least I would have saved 2K (pounds).  After my first BFN - I took it upon myself to get my period tested for hidden C, mycoplasma & Ureaplasma  etcin  Greece.    I was treated for ureaplasma.  I also booked a Greek hysteroscopy (arranged via Serum. The hysto costed me 1.5 K euro only.  A big difference).  During this hysteroscopy –the cervical scar tissues were removed and I learnt that my uterus is clear.  My  FET cycle  transfer was straight forward but unfortunately it was  a BFN.  I was on full supportive treatment: thyroid, immune, clotting, acupuncture etc.  I don’t know the reason for the BFN but I  was glad that I gave it my best shot.  For my MTHFR mutation: I need to take the methylfolate instead of the normal folic acid.  I will need treatment for clotting and immune issues.  For my next cycle  I’m changing clinic.  I’m planning to do  DD  with Iakentro in Greece.  Please don’t give up.


----------



## Kim01

Hello ladies- Hope everyone is OK
Just a quick update.  I've ordered Mr swimmers.  Swabs and a few more bloods to do next week and then matching process me with ED.  
Take care and be kind to yourself.


----------



## malabar girl

Hi laadies so sorry BFG i was busy last week with my son with a chest infection I forgot to call you. soo sorry  i did not meet up with you after the dr appointment.

Bit busy these next couple of days as youngest daughter having an opp on saturday.
Love and luck
Lynne


----------



## ellesters

Wow, Kim T you don't hang around do you?  Really hope this is the answer to your  .  Is DH coming around to the idea?? 

xx Ellie


----------



## olgakorbut

Hello all big hugs to you. Still on the old job thing and trying to set up my business - anyone interested in knowing about the products to help with getting pg and helping problems let me know and i will let you have details. The one using for my doggie is a drink and she is responding. My mum and friend with osteo and fromabliga start theirs tomorrow. I will try to find a testimonial re;g IVF and pg etc and ask my mentor to let you have info.


I've now written to the clinic in Poland at last on Sun evening - the site was difficult kept going out of Polish and English, so I've asked lots of questions and told them my situation and can repro still do my meds, what's cost of just transferring my embryso. Also written to reprofit and let them know written and what is cost of tx to Poland -      one day it will be ok to go - said to clinic before Apr next year.


Right back to getting ready for interview love to everyone xx


----------



## azanni

Hello ladies,
I am a newbie , AF arrived today and so my journey begins (DEIVF in Greece) . My last journey ended in feb  2013 when I miscarried at 11 weeks, I thought i would not try again, but here I am . Felling hopeful , heart warmed by the stories and support on here.


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck azanni fingers crossed I had nothing but great luck in greece


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks ladies for all the support.
It's been a hard few weeks.
The latest is that I have an appt on Jan 16th
for a Hystroscopy with a fertility specialist here in
Melbourne.
I should get NK blood test results at the end of this week
and will go for the other blood tests soon.
Slow process, but with only one more try left
I gotta make certain.

Welcome to newbie Azzanni and good luck.

Kim good to hear you moving forward.

Malabar yes sorry we couldn't catch up. But I was in. A right
state when I left Dr Sacks office.

Hope everyone else is good.
X
BG


----------



## morganna

welcome azzani  


great news Kim!! glad you are back on the journey  


BG - you are doing everything possible, so good luck with everything!!


Good luck ellie  


Hi to everyone..................
its a tough season to get through when trying to conceive or planning to........
so hope you all take care of yourselves.


Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Ditto welcome azzani, welcome back Kim and BG big hugs    you are definitely doing everything possible and good luck! Good luck Ellie. Malabar and Ellesters hi! Love and hugs Morganna and hello to everyone else!!!


Just taking a break from job revision to visit the board as had an email from Reprofit guy who sorts the transference of embryos, Vit. Here is what he said firstly about Biotexcom in Ukraine and then the cost the my embyros - ouch does it usually cost this much, help! I have gone back saying thought it would be a lot less, see if he can lessen it: 



Oh in that case I understand. I knew about the Ukraine clinic but it's not a Russian   anyway there is a problem with customs and I really would prefer other country. Per have bad experience with their way of work. 


The price for the shipment will be 400-600 EUR. I will give you specific price offer when you will decide for the shipment. 
Yours, Vitek


That's £350 - £500 oh my god - I've asked him to give me a cost also for Cyprus. Not heard back from the polish clinic as yet but no rush.


Kathy xx


----------



## olgakorbut

OOhhh bit more from Vit came straight back to me! I have always had a fantastic relationship with them as they like the way I ask things and sing their praises and update them on success stories and so they deserve it, they are just sorry that it did not work for me with them, but not their fault it was the dear old NK Cell problem! Right you are:



I am on congress in Prague so I have to work late to catch all work from the day. I am glad that patients likes us, we are trying to work for their happiness 


The price is not low, however it is because of the high demand from EU legislation on human tissue. We need to pass many checkpoints before shipment because safety of the sample is the priority for us. The embryos will give the new life and even during the shipment they have to stay in perfect conditions. And that cost something. 


As you are our fertility friend and you write nicely about us I think we can offer you some discount. I will discuss with Stephan and I will let you know. 


The price for Cyprus would be higher about 1100 to 1500 EUR.
Merry Christmas, Vitek


----------



## azanni

hello , thank you for the warm welcome ladies, such a relief to be here and read your posts I am learning so much . Hope to get to know you better


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all,

Just thought I'd check in and say hi and update.

I was 49 when I became preggers with my twin boys and had them just under six weeks ago - very happy!  Considering I turned 50 in August - my pregnancy was pretty bog standard, cesarean was booked for when I was 37 weeks 5 days, and I had not yet gone into labour - basically went to term - a lot of the younger ones had already had their bubs earlier than me!  Obstetrician at the Women's in Melb said I was born to it... after making me out to be super high risk because of my age... well there you go.  Spent four days at the womens then got seven days just getting to grips with feeding etc. in small country hospital - very spoiled! I am SO SO grateful and happy, and would recommend Procreatec in Spain to anyone looking to do donor egg overseas.  I also used Ruth at IVF Abroad as the go between - she is a fertility nurse and was super helpful on all fronts (IVF Abroad - no extra charge as she works with Procreatec and I think Serum in Greece - worth her weight in gold).  Also - the doctor who helped in Melbourne was fabulous, really supportive and non-judgemental.  He is with Melbourne IVF and took me on as a private patient and basically supported what the Spanish clinic wanted from this end - and for what I needed from him the costs were really nothing to worry about - just like visiting the doctor normally really.  Otherwise he sends patients to a clinic in St Petersberg as he is Russian!

I did double donor as I am single - all good, and so far I am coping with help from friends and community (helpers roster for house stuff, and a meal tree for food in the evenings which is a life saver!  Also had four weeks of cleaning via post acute care).

Love my fraternal boys so much - am so so blessed - doesn't matter that it is now 4.09 in the morning...

Hello to Malabar - all the best with your little one's op, and all the best to everyone else, K xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks MsPeaches I PM 'd you.

Just awaiting results from blood test and awaiting
Referral for hysteroscopy.

Hi to all.
How is everyone?

X
BG


----------



## morganna

thanks for posting peaches......
lovely positive and encouraging post!!
Hi BG
and all.......


Morganna xx


----------



## ellesters

Congrats on your boys Peaches - always great to hear a good twins story.  Fantastic that you have so much support from friends and family!  Bet that makes all the difference.  

Sorry to hear that the cost of transferring your embies to clinic is so much higher than anticipated Olga.  Still, cheaper than having to do a full new cycle.  Whenever a new and unexpected cost comes up (and they do with surprising regularity!) I just tell myself that, in the grand scheme of things, it will hopefully all be worth it.  It's only money after all.  Hope things are looking up on the job front. 

Big hugs to you BG - hope you get some clarity post the blood tests.  I ended up having two hysteroscopies - quite a common procedure and aside from the general unaesthetic not that big a deal.  

AFM - off to Kiev tomorrow.  We got 9 eggs from our lovely donor and 7 of those fertilized  (DH was delighted to be told his deposit was "very good" this time!)  Transfer booked for 9am on Thursday. Wish me luck!

Love to all,

Ellie


----------



## morganna

Masses of    to you Ellie!!


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck ellie
Mpeaches so happy to hear from you glad your doing well and have lots of support. 
Bubs op went great she was up and eating and drinking in no time,
Love to all
Malabar


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Ellie I'm so excited for you! 
Every best wishes to you and fairy dust xxxxx
BG


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
Congrats ms peaches - I remember you from the thread before and am so happy it worked out! Gives hope to everyone.
AFM - just had my booking appt with midwife at 9w +2 - so exciting. The midwife was lovely and so happy for me (I was dreading getting negative vibes). As I'm 46 and IVF pregnancy, she's referred me for Consultant led care but this just means I get seen my consultant as well as midwife,  and am happy for this to happen - main thing is baby is ok. She also said lots more ladies are going it alone and are having babies later in life, so I think NHS is going to have to adapt to this -and maybe we won't feel so apprehensive about people's attitudes.
Good luck to everyone undergoing tx.
Deb


----------



## olgakorbut

Congrats Peaches great news on the twins! xx
Good luck with the test BG xx
Good luck Ellesters - may have missed your departure been awol a bit but will be thinking of you! xx Thanks you are right about costs it is cheaper than a full cycle just waiting to hear cost of Poland clinic transferring
Malabar glad bubs op went well x
deblovescats - sounds great news, so glad things are going well for you!
Hi Morganna and everyone else

I've been AWOL hubbies father rushed into hospital and we thought it was not going to be good news. so been down near Banbury taking his mum to hospital and seeing him ourselves, hubby had to take time off work.  He has dementia but also had a fall so not sure is a stroke, we didnt get to see the doctors when there, which is what mum wanted, so hopefully over the weekend.

Still no news on jobs, seems never ending and now NHS trying to charge me for treatment when unemployed, fighting that one! Not heard from Poland as yet so must chase up and will ask contact at Reprofit if he can chase them for me, though saying that need a lottery win first. Just want to have some idea of costs so if get back into work know how much we need.

Got interview Weds - very long winded one and tests, hate those. Just taken application for care work, so bit of a change from marketing but done it before on a personal level. Yet two more jobs pulled them the day before interview, how can they do that to people!

Wishing everybody luck on here who is going through treatment, fingers crossed big time!!! xxxxx


----------



## ellesters

Dear ladies, 

Back from Kiev and aside from looooong travel delays with a bomb scare at the airport in Ukraine and fog in London, all went smoothly.  3 transferred and 4 in the freezer (hoping we won't need those!)  Now the nervewracking 2WW.  Our official test date is Dec 26th - obviously impossible - so we have permission to do HCG bloods on the 24th.  Was torn between staying in the bubble of possibility for a bit longer and testing on the 27th but don't think DH could bear it!  And while of course I am extremely hopeful of the best Xmas pressie I am also a bit worried about how hard to deal with a BFN will be on Christmas eve, particularly as DH and I are expected to bring the Xmas spirit to the small gathering at MIL's over Xmas.  So  my "hope best, plan worst" strategy is to start testing on Thurs and test every day up till the blood test so no surprises on the day.  Not sure if that's the best plan or not.     

Any results from the blood tests yet BG?  

Sounds like you're due for some good news of some kind soon Olga!  After all you've been through and now the NHS want to charge you as well  That's pretty low -  wish you success on fighting that one. 

Glad to hear booking appt went well Debs.  In London anyway, birth rates amongst the over-40's have risen dramatically.  It's the over 50's they still sometimes have a problem with. That said, when I was miscarrying (was it really almost two years ago??) no one ever said a word about my age.  Just about the number of embies transferred - very censorious about 3!

Hope everyone is good and enjoying the festive season.  I'm quite glad to be out of the "too much drinking" in the run up to Xmas. 

xxx Ellie


----------



## barbara1

Elles, 
Wishing you tons of luck    
Barbara1


----------



## olgakorbut

Wishing so much luck ellesters and tons of                       coming your way. I don't think you would be able to wait until a later date, I know I couldn't. I would test a couple of days before the official test and see what happens, but have a good feeling it will be a    good result, so keep positive and try not to worry too much, although I know that is hard. I will be        for you big time!


Like you I miscarried 3 years (not 2) ago now and this week the twins would have been 3, people were fine with me although I had 3 transferred and asked if that had affected it - but I know post NK tests it wasn't.


    Keep us posted, will be thinking of you and thank you so much for your message about luck - yes I think we are due some after the last 5 years or so of bad luck in one way or another.  Fingers crossed Ellie xx


----------



## morganna

Good luck Ellie                                          


I agree with Olga. And you can get the early response tests, they are good.  


Here's hoping to the best Christmas news ever for you!!!!!!!!!


Love and hugs    


Morganna xxx


----------



## ellesters

Thank you lovelies for positive thoughts, prayers and more baby dust than I've ever seen!!  Will definitely keep you posted 

Xxx Ellie


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm so excited and everything is crossed for you Ellie.
Sending much baby dust all the way from Australia.
  

We are very much due for another BFP on this forum.

My last blood test was due on a Saturday but I tested on the Friday.
I will be thinking of you all week!

AFM still waiting for Dr to ring with NK cell test results.
Am booked in for Hysteroscopy/ Laparoscopy on the 18th Jan.
Then wait to see if I need more treatment.

Am sorry bout your hubbys father Olga. I hope things look up soon for you. X

Glad your bubs ok Malabar.

Xx
Butterfly Girl


----------



## ellesters

Hi ladies, 

Negative yesterday but as this was only 7 days after transfer and OTD is 24 Dec this was super early.  Still a bummer though.  Chickened out of testing this morning but may do it later this afternoon (kept the pee in a jar  )  Haven't given up hope but just don't want to see another blank pee stick - even if it's too early to say!! 

xx Ellie


----------



## olgakorbut

It's probably too early Elle as you said and I would use fresh pee to be honest. You're like me though just want to know, it's so difficult. But I would leave it until post weekend to be honest, I think the last time I tested a couple of days before the due date and then I used about 5 tests!. You could try one of those early pg tests possibly Sun but I'd try to keep yourself occupied with other stuff, as best you can until the. bless you it's such a journey for us all                         


Will be thinking of you try to hold off until Sun or Mon if you can matey xxxx


----------



## morganna

still hoping for that BFP Ellie!! early days yet  
Morgannaxxx


----------



## malabar girl

ellie you step away from the pee sticks. You need to only test 14 days after just be patient I know it is easier said then done.
Sending hugs
Malabar


----------



## Butterfly girl

No pee sticks Ellie till at least day 10!!!!!!!!



But only good sticky baby vibes
  

Enjoy being PUPO

XBG


----------



## Kim01

Hello Ellie, morgan, Olga, butterflygirl, Malabar, Deblovescats, and anyone else that I missed
Ellie: Congrat on PUPO.
Just an update: I have 5 blasts frozen.  I'm planning to go for my FET next year around late Feb onwards.
Have a wonderful Christmas & New Year.  Baby dust for all of us next year.


----------



## malabar girl

Merry xmas and happy new year hope 2014 brings lots of babies to all who still wait love malabar and family xxxxc


----------



## Butterfly girl

Yes Merry Christmas back to you Malabar x
Merry Christmas to each and every one of you.

And to everyone on this thread, may 2014 bring 
all that we desire with our IVF journey.

Babies babies babies!!!!

Xx
BG


----------



## ellesters

Dear ladies, 

Santa was not so good to us this year, negative on the HCG test .  Immeasurably sad.   Even up to the phone call from the lab I was hoping maybe the HPT's were a duff batch and the cramps I'd started feeling the night before were a good sign but not to be.  We still have the frosties and if only for the sake of completeness I think we will have to try with those.  We will have to go as soon as possible, probably in Feb before Ukraine changes the law.  Thank you all for your support and good wishes. 

Hope everyone else has a better Xmas! 

Xx Ellie


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm so sorry Ellie. 
There's nothing I can say that will make you feel
any better but never give up is something
that always helped me with my BFN's.
You have those frosties and when you have grieved
and rested, you can try again.
Thinking of you.
Xxxxxx
   

XBG


----------



## morganna

So Sorry Ellie - life can be very unfair. Big hugs to you and hope February brings you some good news  


Merry Christmas to all!


Morganna xx


----------



## ciaelle

Ellesters, sorry for you..what do you mean with Ukraine changing the law?
  I hope all of you had a beautiful christmas day.


----------



## sohocat

Please! I was wondering if anyone could help me. Does anyone know of good, on the less expensive side, clinics in Europe who take women over 50? I just turned 50 years old and want to get pregnant. I haven't posted before, because I just turned 50, but I have been lurking and reading as I have been trying but I've had a couple of miscarriages and 3 IVF's that didn't work this year.    Any and all information would be so appreciated! I have heard Russia has some clinics for over 50, but Russia is too far away for me to travel. I am coming from the U.S.. Any clinics in Europe, South Africa, closer to the U.S.? I am wanting so badly to do this, and after 4 tries this year knowing the cut-off was 50 for pretty much all the clinics-I am very sad right now. It would make me feel better to know of some clinics I could try at for a few more years.   
sohocat


----------



## ciaelle

Sohocat,  i just know that Poland and Ukrain accept ladies after 50 and provide embryodonation. In Greece (or perhaps it's chyprius, don't know) there are 2 clinics DOgus and Pedios who also accept us after 50 but they do not provide embryodonation but offer fresh eggs .Morganna here will be able to inform you about this clinic.
any new from me , hoping it will give hope to some of you. I had transfer (one embryo) just 8 days before my 50t birthday and now pregnant. I am very lucky..I had to go without checking lining before, could not really relax after transfer and even had to do autostop, then had to reduce meds because i had not enough money to buy them...but had scan at 12 weeks on monday and everything is ok,
hope 2014 will be your year and all of you will ave baby in arms or belly


----------



## ellesters

Fantastic news Cialle!! Hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful.    

Currently in the Ukraine there is no age limit on IVF. However, there is a bill expected to be passed in the new year which will restrict it to max age 50. I found out on my last visit that Isida (the clinic where I've been having treatment) actually have a cut off of 51and have been making an exception for me but if/when the law is passed they won't be able to do so. 

Feeling pretty glum at the moment. Christmas was a miserable affair and have now managed to pick up a chest infection. Think I'm going to hibernate for the foreseeable future.  If I don't get back before then, I wanted to wish everyone a healthy, happy and fertile 2014!

Xx Ellie


----------



## morganna

congrats ciaelle - wonderful news!! take good care and keep us posted.
Ellie - big hug to you   life can be so unfair at times and i really empathise with you. Christmas sucked for me  this year! but the kids enjoyed it!
I soooooooooo hope 2014 brings you and I a longed for baby!
take good care of yourself -
Morganna xxx


----------



## sohocat

Congrats Cialle! Yay!
What do you mean Dogus does not do embryos, but does fresh eggs?
sohocat


----------



## Kim01

Hello Ladies,

Ellie - so sorry.  Ivf road is so cruel sometimes. Take good care of yourself.
Ciaelle - many congrats.
Happy new year to everyone


----------



## ciaelle

Sohocat, i mean if you want double donors, Dogus creates embryos from male sperm and woman fresh eggs and you have this embryo transfered several days after
At the opposite, some clinics like Reprofit or others offer frozen embryos, created the same way but frozen for a longer time and it's far cheaper.
don't sure it's clear, im sorry, my english is not very good.


----------



## sohocat

Oh, ok-No you answered my question fine! Your English is great by the way!   Everyone, I emailed a Ukraine clinic that had a good recommendation from someone on FF (they had gotten pregnant) and I asked about the law and they told me that every year the Ukraine talks about putting the law in place for not over 50 years old, but the clinic told me it's never going to happen. The email said "Every year they say that, but it's not going to happen." Not next year, not the year after that. So for those of us who want to go to a clinic other than Dogus, the Ukraine might be a good place. I know it's more expensive, but some of the reviews have been bad for Dogus. I'm not sure if it's a good place or not. I am just wondering. Plus, the women in the Ukraine  (for donor eggs) as an added bonus are supposed to be beautiful! Just saying...I went to the Czech Republic for my baby girl (my one and only right now)-she is now 3 years old (I want to give her a sibling so badly and I just turned 50 so I am have to find other places to try this) and the women there are supposed to beautiful as well, and my baby girl turned out to be so gorgeous. I get compliments all the time.  I love her so much and it doesn't matter what she looks like  of course! When I had her, my heart broke wide open and I never knew I could love someone so much! That's not what I am saying. It 's just pretty awesome so have such a sweet child who is beautiful on the inside and the outside and to have 3 strangers in a row in one day tell me how adorable she is in just passing-and over and over again. Of course, that's not the important thing here ( I don't want to be judged!).  It doesn't matter to me what she looks like of course! On top of how much I lover her, it's just icing on the cake. Now I desperately want a sibling for her and I would go to any clinic that is good and not a overpriced.


----------



## sohocat

I just read this whole board and I am touched and inspired. (I just turned 50 so I was never here before. Although I do have a 3 year old. ) I wish everyone her a happy, healthy, peaceful and fertile 2014. May our baby wishes come true! Hugs to everyone!




sohocat


----------



## Butterfly girl

Wishing everyone a better, brighter 2014  with
All of your hopes and dreams coming true.

 
   
  
     


Xx
Butterfly Girl xx


----------



## malabar girl

Happy new year too all my ff friends xxx


----------



## morganna

Happy New Year All..............  


Lets make 2014 OUR year to have our babies!!!


Onwards and upwards       


Morganna xxx


----------



## ciaelle

Happy new year for all of you ! happiness, love, good health and a baby for each of us !


----------



## morganna

Happy New Year Cialle -


how are you feeling - how is it going??   
love,


Morganna xx


----------



## ciaelle

still not any symptom of pregnancy, but as scan at 12 weeks was ok, still confident and wait until baby moves, lol


----------



## morganna

Cialle -
glad everything is okay!
please keep us posted, and good luck with everything!
love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Happy New Year Everyone Hope It is a Good One for All  of Us!!!


Ellie I am so sorry to catch up on your news, big hugs from me      , it so unfair but let's hope this year will bring you your joy!


Cialle glad everything is ok! x


Hello to everyone else, this is short and sweet as I have been at Warwick Hospital 24/7 since before Xmas as my father in law went in following a fall, but over the last week as really deteriorated and it is looking likely he will not put through so we won't leave his side.


Reprofit guy has come back to me and said that there is another Polish Clinic nearer to Reprofit so tx of embryos only 300 euros now. When things are a bit quieter I will post the link to their website on the board in case anybody is interested at all ok.


Love to you all
Kathy xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi girls 
Just wondering if you're doing OK Ellie?
Remember, we're always here if you need a 
chat, rant, shoulder, sounding board etc xx 

How are you feeling Cialle?
I hope you keep a PMA before the test.
I'd be testing every day if it was me, but try to relax
and enjoy it.
Olga hope you're doing well.

Morganna I'm going to be aiming for the first week in April??

Hoya to Kim, Sohocat and Malabar.  

Stay +++ everyone

Xx
BG


----------



## azanni

Dear All , wishing you a very happy New year,  hoping all our baby dreams come true in 2014.
Ellie I am so sorry that you had a BFN,  I had mine yesterday……..


----------



## ellesters

Happy New Year my dears. Let's hope this is the year for us all! 

  Big    To you azanni, so sorry to hear you too in the BFN club, it never gets any easier.  Yay to Cialle for 12 week scan, maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones who never get morning sickness! So sorry to hear about your FIL Olga, big hugs to you too  . 

I decided not to hang around (leaf out of your book Kim T!) and provided lining scan on Thurs is ok, I will back for frostie Tx on the 20th. Have been feeling pretty low and not very hopeful but today, for some reason, the hope is trickling back.  This is our final attempt, so it's make or break.  I am so grateful for DH, we've really pulled together and supported each other through this last failed cycle.  I know, whatever happens, as long as I have him by my side my life will not be empty.  

Love to all

XxEllie


----------



## morganna

Ellie -

You are SO right!! Not having DH by my side, is the WORST possible thing that could have happened to me, and 3 plus years later, it is still horrible. Always will be.
So hang tight together, because anything is possible when you have each other  Good luck with the frostie  love,Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Girls,
I hope everyone has coped with Christmas and New Year.
We all want and need for 2014 to be mummies and achieve our dreams in 2014.
AFM I'm pretty decimate about changing clinics to Dogus now.

I have my Hysteroscopy and laparoscopy on the 18th Jan.
The Dr will take a biopsy and hopefully scrape my Endo of all yucky bits and polyps.
Then I will be looking forward to transfer number 4 in April.

My other news is that my NK Cell test came back as normal.
I have other blood tests, but so far there are no causes for my 3 transfers to have 
Failed?!!!!!!

How is everyone else?
Who is next to have a transfer?

May everyone have the most wonderful 2014.
Xxxx
BG


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone bf sounds good for you hope everyone is doing well
I am having a huge problem with my 21 year old dd so I had to get her to move out she was bringing us all down with her negativity so pretty sad at present love to all


----------



## sohocat

Hi ButterFly Girl,
Thank you for the hello!   I live in the U.S.-in Los Angeles, and I went to Reprofit in the Czech Republic 4 times in 2013. I'm a single mom so I dragged my poor 3 year old with me on the long and aweful flight and trip, but I did this because I turned 50 at the end of December and I wanted to get in before their cut-off date. The first 3 times it didn't work-frozens left from my DD's procedure which would have been full siblings. I was very sad and cried a lot. I had to try one last time with a fresh before the cut-off date, because they have some sperm still from my original procedure, so this would have been a 1/2 sibling plus also 1/2 Czech like my DD. It mattered to me a lot. My fresh transfer was Dec 10, a few weeks before my 50th birthday, and I started bleeding, so I though it was over. I've been bleeding for 3 weeks now! I was getting very sick though, so I went to my doctor's and had a 6 week scan and they saw one heartbeat. I am cautiously optimistic. Crossing my fingers all is well. Love and hugs,
sohocat


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Sohocat your story is both uplifting and sad but exciting!
I'm very empathetic and sad for you over your 3 failed attempts with your DD's full siblings. It would have broken your heart. 
It broke my heart just reading it!
But....
Then I read about your BFP and your scan with your little heartbeat and am thrilled for you! 
Are you still taking lots of meds?
Do you have a good specialist obgyn?
I know how you must feel to be cautious but I also think a Positive outlook is so important. Keep talking to your little bean.
How many did you have put back? Just one?
That's def one of the most inspirational stories I've heard for a while
I will keep sending you positive thoughts.
You tell that little baby to stick in there!!!    

Malabar , sorry to hear your 21 Dd is giving you a hard time.
Hopefully it's just a phase she's going through and after some time and space she'll realize what she's doing. Maybe write her a long letter explaining how you feel.
Sometimes girls and boys that age just need to see it written down.
Whatever the outcome here's some hugs from me.    

The Good news if you remember Canadian Girlie from this thread,
is that she is having triplets!!!!
Such good news to get BFPs on our little over 50's thread.

AFM I'm not getting any younger!!!!
I gotta get my BFP and little one thus year!!!
I have a Hysto next weekend and hopefully a transfer next April.
My results from my NK test was normal, so we will see what the Hysto says.
Hopefully no reason at all why the next one wouldn't work.
I am changing clinics for a fresh start.

Love to you all,
 

Butterfly Girl


----------



## sohocat

Butterfly Girl
Hi there!  I had 2 put back in, but I am glad there is only one now. I hate to say that, but I just couldn't take twins. It's just the way I feel. Twins are so hard, and I'm single. Here is to hoping Sticky sticks. I am calling the baby Sticky right now for good luck.    God willing.   Yes, I am still taking my medications. My great and wonderful clinic told me to up my progesterone and estrogen a little bit-they gave me the exact doses and they aren't much, and they told me that should stop the breakthrough bleeding. And so far it has. I haven't bled the past 2 days. 
And Sticky is a 1/2 sibling for my DD, so I am so happy about that. Anyway, I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I rub my belly and talk to Sticky and say how much I want him/her. I am so happy though-yeah-heartbeat!
I understand about that feeling of time going by when I started bleeding the day after Christmas. I was feeling it when I started bleeding so I came on this board sure it didn't work and I was looking for clinics that take women over 50. I had decided while thinking it hadn't worked, to go to Serum this year 2014 because they are a great clinic and take women up to 51 years old. When I first started researching clinics it finally came down to Reprofit in the Czech Republic and Serum in Greece, but I choose Reprofit for various reasons and I'm glad I did. I got my DD 3 years ago from there. So I am pretty sure Serum is a good clinic too.
I had this panicky feeling of time going by. Just take a deep breathe and make your plans and think down the line-I will do this first, then this, then this-and research each step so you know you are taking good ones. It's how I do it. Many hugs to you and bay wishes Butterfly Girl.
    Thanks for telling me my story inspired you-that made me feel good.   


sohocat


----------



## Canadiangirlie

Hi you lovely ladies
Not been on FF for a while but posted yesterday on the Dogus forum and thought I would catch up on here today
As Butterfly Girl  has informed you all I would just like to confirm we are expecting
TRIPLETS!!!!!!!
After the initial shock we are ecstatic
It has been a bumpy road to get to 14weeks which I am now
I had two bleeds one at 5weeks then a private scan at 7weeks which showed baby no 2 in a small sac which they were concerned about 
Then at 9weeks another bleed more red this time and was told by Dogus that we had lost a baby and it would be confirmed by my doctor
However we had our nhs scan yesterday and all 3there as good as same size in separate sacs with separate placentas and good strong heartbeats
And very active and wriggly
So now I just have to make sure I cook them as well as I can and keep them in there for as long as I can

Malabar
I know what you are going through exactly same happened to me with my 20year old
Best move for all our sanity though I'm sorry to say
Xox


----------



## malabar girl

Good morning everyone
Bf and cg thanks for thoughts on the 21 year old. She has found a shared house 5 minutes from home and will move all her stuff on monday. It is good as I will be happy to see her out and coping with her life before I leave sydney for good in December.  Talking via text she is angry but she will get over it.
Cg glad to hear from you that all is doing well
Love to all kids jumping off the furniture so got to go malabar


----------



## ellesters

Wonderful news from both sohocat and canadagirlie!  Way to go ladies!!

Sure that at some point Malabar Girl (hopefully not too long from now!) your 21 year old daughter will thank you for kicking her out of the nest.  They all need to learn to fly sometime.  

Hope the hysto goes well BG.  So many ladies have success after a hysto clears up any underlying issues.  xxx

Not great news from me.  We hoped to go back for FET in a couple of weeks but yesterday's scan showed only 5.7mm lining after 10 days of estrogen therapy so clinic have suggested cancelling transfer this month.  Frankly rather at wits end and feeling like giving up.  So frustrating!!  When I look back on the history of our treatment, it's clear that for reasons unknown, quite suddenly after our 2nd fresh cycle, I simply stopped responding adequately to estrogen.  While I had never had super thick linings they had usually been somewhere between 8 - 9.5mm.  Now I struggle to get to 7 and the triple stripe pattern is just not happening.  The only thing I can think of that we haven't tried is to double the amount of Trental and Vitamin E I am on -  Isida standard protocol is 400mg of each daily and most of the clinical trials I've seen have used twice that.    Maybe do that for a couple of months and see if it makes a difference. Not hopeful.  

xx Ellie


----------



## sohocat

ellesters
Ah hun! I am sorry!     Maybe there is some other kind of therapy you can do to boost your lining, or maybe the extra Trental and Vit E will do the trick.      Hang in there.


sohocat


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Ellie,
Sorry to hear bout your lining. Do you take just Estragen alone or with Progesterone?
I always had both.
Have you also tried acupuncture and Chines herbs?
Maybe email Peny at Serum. She gave me free email advice when I was asking about
Hystos. 
It won't hurt to google then email some IVF specialists 
all over the world to ask them.
Some will reply and some won't, but at least you can try?

There must be a way to thicken the lining for you.
I know mine thickened more after going  the Chinese  medicine route.

Seems too early to give up yet xxxx

BGirl xx


----------



## ellesters

Sorry for the neg-head posting, just feel like I've exhausted every avenue. After 3 years, 6 transfers, two hysteroscopies ( one in Athens as part of the Serum protocol) and dozens of scans , I've tried Chinese herbs (worst results ever after two months of those) acupuncture, fertility yoga and massage, castor oil packs, meditation tapes, selenium, l-arganine, low dose aspirin and Viagra. I've cycled with steroids, antibiotics, intralipids and clexane. I've had the endometrial scratch (twice!)  and a uterine wash of nuepogen/g-CSF. I've tried estrogen in all forms, pills both orally and vaginally, patches and transdermal gel, along with progesterone pessaries and injections.  I've read every study, forum or blog posting I could find about improving endometrial thickness /receptivity or implantation failure several times and posted on a few. I've had consultations with Penny at Serum and Dr gorgy in London.  Don't think there's anything left to try.  

Maybe it was just too soon to try again, could be that I need another month to gather my mental and emotional resources. Sure I'll get my mojo back eventually but am so ready to be done with treatment!!  

Thanks for letting me rant my dears. Xxx Ellie


----------



## morganna

Oh Ellie I can well imagine just how tired you are of it all. But really admire you giving it another go. Life can be so unfair. You really have tried everything.
I might consider using a macrobiotic diet if i was at my last straw. Its amazing what macrobiotics can do. There is no real evidence that it works BUT i have heard incredible stories. Not always about fertility, but for the overall body. That is what i would try anyway.  Just a thought.


Keeping everything crossed for you whatever you decide to do.
Would love to log on one day to read of you having your baby.  


AFM, just getting on with life and DS and DD. Couple of pending issues, but nothing that cannot be sorted out. Plan to have IVF at Dogus in the springtime.


Love to all.


Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi everyone,
I just thought I'd come on to say hi and ask how everyone is doing?

If any of you want to know about Lapararscopy/ Hysteroscopy just ask me, 
cos I just had one 4 hours ago and now am a full bottle!!

The Dr found everything to be normal, so still no idea about my 3 failed
DD cycles!

I do have a TSH of 3.1 which is a little high for IVF, so may be that's it??

You must get these test done girls before launching in for
3 transfers as I did!

My next transfer is April.
When is everyone else's

Keep up the PMA everyone.
Xx
BG


----------



## morganna

BG - so glad the hysto went so well for you! I am sure you are happy and releived its over.


I don't fully beleive that there is anything necessarily 'wrong'    although after 3 attempts one cannot help but think so.


It will be my third attempt in the spring, and if it does not work, i shall give it another go.


Hugs  
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Hello everyone it is quiet here whats happening hope all is well with you all.
Very hot here today busy with kids.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Malabar,
Just prob most people are in between cycles that's all.
Morganna and I are busy chattin' on the Dogus website.
Hopefully we are both going in April. I'm just awaiting my
Hysto results and a repeat thyroid level.

Not sure what's happening with the others.
They might let you know how they're doing.

Yep it's been really hot in Oz.
I start back at school tomorrow yikes!!!!
Keep yourself and those kiddies cool!!

XBG


----------



## Kim01

Hello ladies
how are you
Just a quick update from me. Got my protocol ready to start for march Et once AF arrives.
Had endo scratch today. Not painful at al.

Morgan- my endo scratch procedure was quick and not painful. I had it done by a really nice gyn and ivf consultant in london. Cost £100.00.  pm me if you want her details. Take care.


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone hope your all well.
Good luck kim hope all goes well.


----------



## ciaelle

hello everyone .good luck for your treatments in Aprill Butterfly and Morganna
Here, it's ok, i feel baby's movements )


----------



## morganna

Cialee - LOVELY news!!  
Kim - good luck next month!!
Hi to all -
Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Can I join this group? I'm not yet 50 but will be in June! Having treatment with Europe ivf international in march. Had 1 unsuccessful treatment in november with another clinic but onwards and upwards. Just had a scan and told I have a bulky uterus with query adneomyosis! Why is nothing straight forward?  Anyone else had this? Good luck all of you on your journey
Xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick message as I have so much to catch up on here and need more time to do so. Sadly my father in law passed away 2 weeks ago after me having helped mother in law take care of him for 2 months. So no job still as it was on hold but back looking again now.

I thought I would quickly post the message from Vit at Reprofit about the other polish clinic and he has given me a good transfer price to there and have heard from him today and he's said not to worry about delaying he will still give me a good price for me and will explain my circumstances to the clinic so that hopefully I will still get a good price from there. It looks like around £300 for frozen embryo tx at the moment but I need to get in touch, but now is not the time. So details are below:

Dear Kathy,Let me send you my greetings for the 2014. Furthermore I have a great news for you. We found another clinic in Poland, which is closer to the Reprofit and for the first patients we have a better price for the transport, so I can offer to you the 300 EUR. I think its the best I can do.Please check their site: http://www.invimed.pl/old/585.htmlAnd let me know. I would like to manage the shipment on February.

I will catch up soon folks but send you all big hugs whatever is going on with you all right now!
[font=helvetica neue, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]xxxxx         [/font]


----------



## Tye

Hi Olga so sorry for your loss...xxx
Hi ladies saw this thread for the over 50's IVF and know how difficult this process is having had so many cycles before doing surrogacy and just recently having our beautiful baby x I am in India at the moment with her,but just wanted to tell you about a 57year old lady who was staying with me last month.She used donor eggs and is now 3months pregnant with twins! So ladies there's hope xxxx


----------



## morganna

Welcome MrsCToBe  


Olga, so sorry to hear of your loss  


Tye congrats on the birth of your baby and thank you for posting about the 57 year old. 


Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone hi tye now you know where I hang out loving you story and pictures


----------



## ellesters

Dear ladies,

It’s time to say goodbye.  We had the results yesterday from our last ever FET – negative.  It’s been a long tortuous journey and I’m grateful I had such wonderful supportive companions on the road.  As we are not eligible for adoption and not comfortable with surrogacy, this really is the end of our dreams of having a family.  I’m sad that my stopping  off point was not the path leading to motherhood.  That sadness will always be with me, but I feel fortunate.  I have wonderful loving partner and I know that it’s possible to create a fulfilling satisfying life without children.  People do, whether through choice or circumstance, and I know it’s up to me to make it so.  No pressure then  

For all of the pregnant ladies on here, I wish you an uneventful pregnancy, a quick and easy birth and most importantly, a healthy baby and hope further that you find great joy and deep fulfillment in being a mother.  For those of you still trying – I hope your next cycle is “the one” and then – as above.  

Love to all.

Xx Ellie


----------



## olgakorbut

I am sending huge hugs and lots of love to you both Ellie, you've been so lovely on the board to me although not on here long and I wish I could change things for you I really do, keep positive to have a caring and supportive partner is such a blessing as many people do not have that.  


Sending you lots of love 
Olga xxx


----------



## sohocat

Oh Ellester!
I wish I could say something to make you feel better!     I am so very, very sorry that it didn't work this last time!!     I wish I could have the words that would make you feel better!!         
sohocat


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ellie sorry about this news. But I guess you are right to look at what you do have and not what you don't have. I am happy that you have a wonderful partner and if traveling is in the future you will be welcome in Australia.  Xxxxx malabar


----------



## Tye

Hi Ellie so sad for you xxx I know how difficult this has been xxx


----------



## Tye

Hi Malabar girl xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Ellie -


You have been brave and positive in your approach to ivf. You gave it all you could.
I respect your decision.
Life can be short, and having a partner is a blessing. Enjoy your lives.
If I was not going down the ivf road for a birth baby, I would be fostering or probably in the Ukraine and such places, where there is SO much neglect. My best friend is Ukranian so please no one take offence.  . Its a disease i have   haha, and kids are 'my thing' that help me to feel i make a difference.


But please enjoy your lives as much as you can. As I said, life is short.
Big hug to you and your husband  
Thanks for all the support.
Love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## deblovescats

hi elle
just wanted to pop on and say i'm so sorry about your BFN. You tried so hard. I totally respect your decision - I hope you enjoy your life and there are lots of people able to make a good life without kids. At least you know you gave it your all, and we have to decide when to stop.
AFM - I'm so grateful that I got my BFP, and so sorry to everyone still struggling. I have my 20 week scan this morning so fingers crossed. I can't believe it! Good luck to anyone still having treatment!
Deb


----------



## morganna

Fantastic news Deb!   
Let us know how it goes?
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Great news deb congratulations


----------



## Tye

congratulations Deb xxxxx Hope your scan was amazing! x


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
It was amazing to see how baby has grown - all looking good so far, but unfortunately the sonographer could'nt complete the scan as the baby wasn't playing ball and wouldn't move in the right position for her to complete it. As a result, I have to go back next week with the hope baby will be behaving and she can complete it. So although I feel reassured, still have a little niggle till I get all the results! 
Good luck to anyone undergoing tx - everything's possible!
Deb


----------



## morganna

Hi Deb ----- frustrating for you ...........BUT, still wonderful news   
Keep us posted!
Love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## Coolish

I think I've only posted on here a couple of times, but I do read all the time as I'm in my 50th year...

I just wanted to post to let you know my story. I had been TTC for over 8 years and been through the NHS/private (yuk!) and in Spain and finally Serum. With the help of the wonderful Penny I finally, for the first time, saw a positive pregnancy test last year and gave birth to my DD 2 days after my 49th birthday. I actually never thought I'd manage to get to this point. We both left hospital on Christmas eve so she was the best present ever!

I hope you don't mind me posting , but I always found that positive stories really helped me during some of the worse times over the last few years. Good luck to everyone here xx


----------



## morganna

Thank you cooljules
you got there in the end!
it is good to read posts of older women acheiveing their dream!
i go for 3rd try in 5 weeks time
my protocol has been tweaked and includes intralipids this time
as well as an endo scratch
thought i would throw everything at it this time!  
enjoy your beautiful daughter  
lovely name!!
Morganna xx


----------



## lana-morales

Good luck ladies - I'll be 62 in May and have 5 year old triplet girls thanks to DE in Cz Rep
Lana


----------



## morganna

So Lana - you were 56/57 when you gave birth to triplets?
I am 56!!    
and cannot wait to get my BFP and give birth!!
i will be having my ET around April 10th. 
It's soooooo encouraging knowing others have done it!  
hope your girls are well.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## sohocat

Hi,
I wanted to give an update. I went for IVF 2 weeks before my 50th birthday at Reprofit (where I had my dd who is now 3) and became pregnant. I tried 4 times last year, trying to shove it in before I turned 50 as they changed the rules in the Czech Republic about a year after I became pregnant with my dd, and I had all these frozens still there. I had 2 transfered, one took but split so now I have twins. I am scared as it's high risk, but all is well with the babes at 14 week scan. So I wanted to put out there another success story. Just don't do it my way! It's much safer to have singles and not twins. But I know we all want babies and would be just happy to be pregnant. Keep up the good work and the faith ladies!


----------



## morganna

Sohocat - huge congratulations to you!
twins!! thats wonderful.
I am curious as to what meds your clinic put you on, as clinics do vary!
Morganna xx


----------



## sohocat

Hi Morganna,
I went to Reprofit, which is where I became pregnant with DD, and I consider Reprofit to be one of the best clinics in the world. They really care about their patients, and care more about them than their own statistics and are careful about the number of embryos they will transfer. I used the same protocol and medication as I did the first time 3 years ago. I took estrogen for a certain number of weeks, and then progesterone. I had a Gonal shot before I went to the Czech Republic at a certain number of days. That's all. I don't have any complications with my body, immune issues or anything like that. I am pretty healthy other than being older and having early menopause. I stopped all medication 1/2 way through my week 12 of pregnancy and everything is good. The placenta was all there for me at that point so it was ok. I hope this helps! I was going to go to Serum this year at age 50 if this didn't work, as they do take people who are 50, just not 51. If I was older than that, I would probably go to the Ukraine. Many, many hugs to you Morganna and I hope your dreams come true!


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi,


I have just read through this thread and it is great to know that there are so many older ladies achieving their dream of motherhood! 


I am 49 and single and have been wanting to have a baby for years. I tried to conceive at various clinics for a few years but I had to give up as I needed an operation to remove fibroids if any tx was going to work and I could not afford to go privately and was refused the op on the NHS. As you can imagine this was very frustrating.   However last year I finally got the money together and I had the myomectomy. Now that six months have passed I can go ahead with TTC. Yay!   


I am not sure which clinic to go to now...I have already been to four, in four different countries...do you think I am a bit of a "clinic tart?!"   I am tempted to go to Serum, especially after reading about cooljules' good experience...Penny sounds great. So Serum is in pole position at the moment...and as far as I know they treat 50 year olds as well? That's even better.


Wishing everyone the very best of luck!


----------



## morganna

Sohocat..............your protocal is different to mine, my clinic automatically give immunes. I have not heard of having a gonal shot? Thank you for sharing. Ukraine have an age cut off and do not take my age.  I checked.


Clara Rose,  Serum is definately the best. I have heard SO many good things about Penny, and once i emailed her to ask her some things and she was wonderful.  They cannot treat me there due to my age.But still she took the time to answer my questions.
There is a Serum thread on this forum. I have also heard great things about Reprofit. 


I have fibroids, but they are not near the endometrium wall and therefore i was told they cannot hinder inplantation, also my dr at my clinic positions the embryo in a good place in the uterus. Myoectomy's can only be performed if the fibroids are 'submucosal', which mine are not. Mine are subserosal (outside the walls of the uterus) they do not decrease fertiltiy, and removal of them do not affect an increase in fertility.

I admire your courage to go for a baby, being single.  I am widowed now and will keep trying for a baby. I tried before when DH was alive but over the years it did not work for one reason or another.


Good luck with your journey! its only when we give up on our dream, that we stop dreaming!


Morganna xxx


----------



## ciaelle

Morganna, i also had embryo donation at reprofit ('frozen ) just one embryo.
medication was estrogen at day one of cycle until 12 weeks pregnancy and progesterone from day 14 or 15 to 12 weeks. Transfer 6 days after beginning prgesterone. For this cycle, i had also baby aspirin and prednisolone (but did not use them for first successful fet)
good luck to all of you


----------



## morganna

Thanks Cialle  
M. xxx


----------



## sohocat

Morganna,
I did a Gonal F shot for my fresh embryo transfer in December. I didn't do the shot for the frozen transfers that I did. But I did everything else-the estrogen and progesterone protocol. Reprofit is very specific about the days and amounts that you take of estrogen and progesterone. I know they use this same protocol for their patients. They get many women pregnant, and the director was, a few years ago, invited to San Francisco for an award in IVF. They aren't a schlokky operation. 
It is painful to me and makes me so angry that many clinics won't take people 50 and over. It is terrible and discriminatory! And, at a point in many women's lives when they are so fragile and want and need support for their dreams to be made true. I wish Reprofit would take over 50. But it is what it is, so we have to work with what we can do. Still hate it though and it is terribly unfair.  
Besides the Ukraine, I also researched a South African clinic that had good reviews for if I was going to do treatment if I was over 50. (Having dreams of a third baby, or if this one didn't work.) This clinic in South Africa a few years ago-2012?-had gotten a 58 year old American woman pregnant. I think she was 58-I can't remember exactly. I googled her. This clinic reviews you first, but don't let that stop you. I think they would have taken me, and you too. I can't remember the name of the clinic, but if you want it I can see if I can find it again.   to you!


----------



## morganna

Thanks sohocat but I am actually with the dogus clinic in n.cyprus
i am always on the cyprus thread as well as this one, which i started for women 50plus or thereabouts!


Dogus clinic have no age limit, and have successfully treated women in their sixties.


it will be my 3rd attempt with them this time immune meds and endo scratch before i go and intralipids twice before i go! throwing everything at it this time and will give it another shot if this does not work!


will keep at it as long as i can!


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

My protocol at Serum was the usual oestrogen and progesterone,  plus intralipids before tx and then after bfp, pred, clexane, higher dose folic acid and antibiotics (I'd previously tested positive for hidden c). I also had a hysto there to remove damage caused to my lining by the hidden c infection and some polyps  (not picked up by a previous hysto in Spain) and had implantation cuts. I've also got fibroids (5 or 6 1-2cms) but they aren't in the way of implantation.  

I think Serum take ladies up to 51 which is Greek law. But I think they will give advice on protocols and treatment. You can still use them for hidden c and hysto.


----------



## sohocat

Morganna good luck.  
I emailed Dogus when I was researching clinics who take women over 50-in case my procedure in December didn't work, and I got some feedback from them that didn't make sense at all-in fact was very money grubbing on their part- and I was very turned off by the clinic. I also looked at other people's reviews of Dogus and a lot of them were really bad. I mean really, really bad.  
To Everyone, baby dust and baby dreams come true.


----------



## morganna

Sohocat - I am surprised. 
I know in the past - there were some issues with dogus, but things have improved.
Many ladies on the dogus thread have had success and have good things to say about dogus.
I'm sorry you had that experience!
I am glad and releived they are there for us older women because they have no age limit, which takes the pressure off!!!
love and hugs,
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Hi to all -


Just an update..........
had intralipids today..............painless and pleasurable experience.  
endo scratch on thursday at herts and essex clinic -
then another batch of intralipids before i go
and some on day of transfer 


fly out april 7th   


also doing clexane, prednisolone, etc.


3rd time lucky!!!      


love,
Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Morganna - will be watching your story with interest as that is the treatment which as been suggested to me as a last chance for my last two embies by Reprofit - but obviously due to age I would have to go to the polish clinic they are partnering with.  Wishing you lots of luck       


I need to catch up on everybody's postings sorry folks!! However I did spot something about dogus - don't forget the new clinic reprofit are working with in Poland - posted details a while ago.


xxxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all,
Morganna praying you are 3rd time lucky! Update on my situation, egg collection from the donor was today, they got 9 eggs; not being ungrateful but it doesn't seem a lot but I'm hoping quality over quantity. My partner gave his sample and was told his sperm was so excellent he could be a sperm donor, he is in my good books tonight! He took fertilman for last 8 weeks, could be connected? Going for 4/5 Day blast so now it's down to me, fingers crossed. Best wishes to all xxx


----------



## morganna

Olga - what is the new clinic they are partnering with? 
dogus has no age limit!


Mrsctobe - good news!! 9 eggs is okay.   hope quality is good! well done on DH's sperm  
sending loads of        to you  
Keep us posted.


Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Morganna

I am interested in Dogus, but cost is too much for me with me not having worked for so long and still aiming to get a new job now the sad time of my father in law passing is over. I have been in touch with the consultant at reprofit, called Vit who will deal with the transfer and is happy to do it at a reduced cost due to my situation and that he likes me, bless! Also Stepan is backing this and going to assist with meds. Vit found one polish clinic which he sent me details of and then found another they are now partnering with who are closer to Reprofit so cheaper to transfer the embies. Also they are offering the first so many a lower price for treatment. I need to look at the website again as not done recently and get in touch with them. Reprofit have been so fab about everything and my situation and told me to take my time as I have been in hospital as well very recently and very poorly. Here is the link to the polish clinic and what Vit said just after they joined forces so hope this helps people as it is probably way back on the boards now!

"We found another clinic in Poland, which is closer to the Reprofit and for the first patients we have a better price for the transport, so I can offer to you the 300 EUR. I think its the best I can do."Please check their site: http://www.invimed.pl/old/585.html

Mrsctobe - best of luck, that sounds very positive, I will be thinking of you and hello for the first time from me!

lana-morales - you have given me hope again though I have real killer cell probs so even the intrapalids may not work but it will be my last shot and I can't afford the treatment Dr Gorgy may recommend and have never been back to him since my results due to finances, but a fab person on these boards analysed the results for me which I sent to Reprofit to look at, though they're not experts they are recommending intrapalids, like morganna is having - let's see

Sohocat - your news on Dogus is slightly worrying to say the least, but there have been successes so not sure what to think to be honest now.

I'm going to check out the polish clinic Stepan/Vit have recommended and are partnering with to check cost etc etc over the next week so will post again with any info I get in return.

Good luck all and lots of hugs       xxxxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all, 
Olga thankyou for the welcome and best wishes and morganna thankyou for the baby dust 
I have 7 out of 9 fertilized eggs and hoping for 5 day transfer on Saturday. I'm going alone as OH has just come back, I hate flying but got no choice, I have to get my embies  on board the mother ship! Just paid the balance and I'm now officially penniless!
Love to all
Xxx


----------



## morganna

Mrsctobe 


masses of luck for you saturday!!


please keep us posted.


Safe trip!


Olga - i sent you a PM


M. xxx


----------



## morganna

Just had the endo scratch today!  
ouch!!
but hopefully those inplantation cuts will help embies snuggle in when they are transferred!      
and the intralipids will destroy any killer cells    
i think we women are very brave!!
group hug to all  
Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Morganna I've never had a scratch, sounds painful!
My transfer was brought forward to today so I have 2 4 day embryos on board, now named Polly and Pedro! The Dr was lovely and we are both of middle eastern origin, we even looked a bit alike, I'm taking that as a sign! She told me the transfer went beautifully, lining of 11.9 and also, " my womb is like that of a 30 year old"!  So age really is just a number, anyway im PUPO in Prague with Polly and Pedro, only just realized all that rhymes, I taking that as another sign! LOL
Love to all xxx


----------



## morganna

MrsCtobe - WOW!!! i was wondering about you and thinking tomorrow was your day for transfer but you have already done it!!


2 great embies on board................YEAH!!! congrats on being PUPO!!


keep us posted won't you?


sending positive vibes and prayers your way!!                


Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Congrats Mrsctobe, sound like great embies!!!!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thankyou olga and morganna I am very touched by your replies and good wishes, it really means a lot  . I will keep you posted and looking forward to all your updates!
Love Mrs C xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies hope your all well.mrs c good luck with being pupo.
Morgan it is you turn this time sending to you.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi everyone,
Started my meds today for my 4th transfer.
Only 13 days now til I fly to Cyprus. Not much to report until
the meds start kicking in. I'm happy and grateful to be able to fulfill my
Dream.
All the best to everyone,
Love
Butterfly Girl


----------



## olgakorbut

Good luck with your meds Butterfly Girl and with your tx - hope it is a positive outcome! xxx


Olga


----------



## malabar girl

Hi butterfly girl was thinking of you yesterday glad to see you going back.
Another friend I met through ff that we shared a room in athens when I got pregnant with my son she went back and back and never gave up then finally on the last try she got pregnant then got breast cancer was 3 months pregnant and had to have the breast removed went through chemo right through the pregnancy. 
Good news after all the struggling she gave birth to twins a boy and a girl just over 1 week ago both over 6lbs.
She is also over 50 so never give up on your dreams cause they do come true.
Lots of love and positive energy to yoy bfg
Xxxxx


----------



## morganna

Malabar - that is some scary story. What a STRONG woman!! and thank you for the reiki. 
This time around, i have had the endo scratch and the intralipids, also more steroids. So here's hoping for 3rd time lucky.   I fly out April 7th.



Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Malabar - I agree with Morganna what a story - so glad it turned out well in the end and really pleased for your friend!!!


Morganna - what steroids are you talking about please - not sure if they are ones I've been on, be good to know out of interest in case it is something I've not had before and may help, so I can ask Stepan/Vit


I.m going to be mailing the Polish clinic this week so will let you all know what they say in case any of you want to consider going there, I am sure Reprofit would not partner with them if they were not good. I'll also ask age limit even though I am 50 now, I go up a year next month and some on here may be older, so I may as well ask if there is a limit for all our sakes.


Best wishes all and      
Olga


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Just an update, so I returned to UK on sat eve after ET on Friday, I was given low does of pred and aspirin, when I got home I goggled my dose of pred (2.5mg)  which apparently is very low. My last treatment I had a sore throat on day 8 and 9 and believed that it was an immune response and that cycle ended in bfn. But during the previous 2 years of ttc naturally I noticed a sore throat around implantation time at least twice so I am convinced I have immune issues. Anyway on sat night so day 6 I got a sore throat so I immediately took a whole tab of pred 5mg as I have read a number of threads where people have Been advised to do this. My sore throat went and the next day I decided to take 10mg of pred at least for a few days to stop any immune flare up. I emailed Clinic straight away and was told not to up pred but to take some throat disinfectant Completely not understanding my concerns with immunes! I ignored her advice and have taken 10mg per day and since yesterday I have cramping which I think is a good sign and No sore throat. Only problem is I will run out of pred by monday. I am in a quandary, I'm so afraid to stop pred in case of immune, don't know how to get more medication or even if i should be? I can't turn to clinic as ignored their advice. I just wondered if anyone has had experience of pred, any advice or knowledge. Worried to death and don't know what to do. I've come too far and spent to much to just give up without a fight. Help please xxxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Oh Bless you Mrsctobe!  


I have upped my pred in the past and it didn't do me any harm and I was told to by Reprofit anyway - in fact last time they had me on 10mg from the start if I remember. I can get it from a chemist near me who linked in with Repro following a chat with me about them when I picked something else up. However I did have to have a prescription. Would your GP prescribe it do you think? Why can't some clinics listen to what you are asking and worrying about?? It's beyond me - I have to say Repro have always been fab at that.  


Only thing I can think of is if you told the clinic you've put them in the bin by mistake with some other stuff and your dustbin has been emptied, so can they prescribe a new prescription for you - not sure where you get it from in the UK or do you have it sent over??  Not sure where you live either? There is a clinic in London that does prescriptions from abroad. If you can get a script from the clinic and send it to me I'd be happy to go and get it from my chemist (guess i can sign for it on your behalf?)


If I can do anything to help I certainly will do as I know how you feel, I know full well I have immune issues and high killer cells.


      xxxxxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear Olga thankyou for your concern and reply, I agree why don't they listen to us? When I was told to use throat disinfectant I couldn't believe what I was reading! I really don't want to see my GP as i will have to explain about my fertility treatment, donor eggs etc and it's something me and OH want to keep private, I like your idea about accidentally throwing pred in the bin I had thought of that but as they wanted me to stop taking it on OTD next week they may say I don't need anymore? Something came up so I may have found a solution but thanks for reply. I am cramping a lot so fingers crossed my self medicating was the right thing to do!
Xxxx


----------



## daisyg

Apologies for butting into your thread, but there is a difference between prednisone and prednisolone - with equivalent doses differing depending which has been prescribed.  My dose of prednisolone was 20mg for autoimmune issues following miscarriages.  However, an equivalent prednisone dose may be 5 or 10mg. 

I wouldn't muck about with doses if possible without medical advice as steroids are very potent drugs and they do cross the placenta (although not as much as Dexamethasone).

Another important reminder to never ramp up or down suddenly with steroids - you must always decrease gradually.  Never stop them suddenly but wean off very slowly under medical supervision.  You should be checked regularly while on steroids and blood thinners as they can have serious side effects.

Can you double check?

Best of luck,

Daisy
xxx


----------



## sohocat

Hi Everyone:
Olgaburt: I hope all goes well with your journey and you become pregnant soon at the Polish clinic!
Afm: I haven't posted in a while because I am now pregnant with twins-boys. I am 18 weeks pregnant. I didn't think it worked because I kept bleeding and I was sure I wasn't pregnant. I bled every day for the first 3 months of my pregnancy so I was sure it didn't work.   Or more accurately, I was too afraid to really hope it was ok. Too afraid to get my hopes up and then get disappointed. I went 2 weeks before my 50th birthday to Reprofit-trying one last time. It was the 4th time I had gone in 2013, trying the frozen embryos that were left over from the procedure that happened in me being pregnant with my DD, who is now 3. None of the 3 procedures worked, but the 4th one did-it would have been the last one I could have tried at Reprofit because of turning 50. Anyway-whew! Close call, but I did it. I did the procedure at Reprofit Dec 12th 2013, and my birthday is Dec 29th! So now I am concentrating on my pregnancy and their birth. 
Wishing everyone baby wishes and my your dreams come true!
Jean


----------



## morganna

Jean......I am absolutely thrilled for u!!!  How wonderful for u!  Lovely news xxxx


----------



## Coolish

Jean - congratlations.  Lovely news!


----------



## ciaelle

Sohocat, lol, i did not know i did like you (had fet and success at reprofit 8 days before 50th birthday) 
hello and best luck to all of you


----------



## olgakorbut

Wonderful news Jean, thrilled for you!        thanks for the message also, it will be a while yet as I need to get employment still to go, but I really have my heart set on it!


Hello to everyone else!
xxx


----------



## sohocat

Thank you for your well-wishes and happiness for me! Thank, thank you, thank you!    It means so much to me! I know how hard this is! Love and baby-wishes to everyone.
Jean


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Congratulations soho cat, what fantastic news, I did smile at the fact you got transfer in JUST before you were 50! I am 50 in June, so have time for another tx but don't have the 4k needed, (none frozen from last tx) but OTD is tuesday so still waiting and hoping. Olga thanks for replying to my last panicky MSG, my brother is a pharmacist and he has talked through doses etc so I'm happy with the situation. daisy thankyou for your concern and advice, it was taken on board. Olga I noticed you were thinking of invimed but isn't the cut off 49 plus 364 days, I could be wrong? Morganna thinking of you for 7th and sending you thoughts and prayers. Will keep you posted after OFT day Tuesday XXXXXXX


----------



## morganna

Can't wait to hear hun xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Good luck MrsCtobe will be thinking of you and waiting to hear your news!              


Regarding invimed - I was worried when you said about the cut off so emailed Vit at Reprofit who was on the team that met them, which was only a month ago, he mailed back early this morning to say only just met up with them recently and they definitely take ladies over 50 not a problem.  But thanks for highlighting it to me, I could've eventually got my heart set on it and gone through everything to find out they can't do it!


Hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Sorry Olga I didn't mean to worry you,  like you said though you don't want your heart set on it to find out they don't do it, it does say on their website FAQ That egg donation is for women up to 49 but yours is maybe different as you are transferring your own ready made embryos if that makes sense! I was nosing on their website as looking for next treatment options for when i have the money but will be over 50, I'm annoying myself doing that as I haven't even tested for this tx yet! Thought OTD was tomorrow but in fact clinic say 2 weeks from transfer which is Friday! One thing I noticed today is I fancy pickled beetroot which is something I have had before when pregnant, but could be my imagination. I don't have a test in house and i don't want to go and buy one?? I don't get myself!!
Love and best wishes to all
Xxxxx


----------



## kayse

Hello to all the ladies here on the Over 50's.  I am a FF member and have been for a number of years but to be honest I tend to read more than post.  It has been a fantastic forum of support for many of us and to me in particular.  

I am at a crossroads as not sure what to do next!  I am 51 and have just recently had what I think is my last attempt at trying to add to our family.  We have a wonderful little boy aged 6 from a donor cycle at the Instiut Marques in Barcelona.  He was born in  2007 and we have tried on at least 3 occasions since then (with IM)  to give him a sibling but unfortunately have failed so far.  My last attempt was in December 2013 and amazingly fell pregnant (having had 2 perfect blastocysts transferred) but at 6 weeks the pregnancy failed as it was eptopic and I also lost a tube.  it really has set me back and I thought I could just carry on and feel that we had tried everything and of course we are so thankful and feel blessed with our son.  

But it's not as easy as that and not a day goes by when I ache for another pregnancy and wonder if we should try and find another clinic who would treat me at my age ... and at least then I could look at the options available.  We have some sperm frozen at IM so was looking to transfer this to another clinic preferably in Spain but I think the only one that would treat me at my age is a Clinic called CEFER.  I did email them and they responded positively to my age but I don't know of anybody who has used them or whether they are very successful?  It's difficult for my partner to travel overseas hence we were still considering Spain so we could internally transfer the sperm.  

If we had to give up on Spain altogether do you lovely ladies know if there is a list of clinics on this site where I could receive treatement at my age ... preferably in Europe?  I obviously feel very close to Spain as my son was from a spanish donor but feel I need to look further afield if I can.  I have a great group of close girlfriends and they have been very supportive but I also have a little voice in my head telling me to give up, move on and that I am far too old but I don't feel like I am in myself. The age thing does worry me ... what would people think etc ... but I know being an older mother was the right thing for me and I think I do a good job ... and my little one keeps me young! 

Any views from you guys would be great.  Thank you for reading my story.

Kayse x


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Kayse,
You won't find any opposition from me about you trying again.
In fact, I am older than you and still trying for my first.

I've travelled 21 hours 3 times and this will be my fourth.
Nothing is too much trouble if you don't want it to be.

Do what your heart desires.

There are places that will take you.

Welcome to our thread and good luck.

Xx
Butterfly Girl


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi kayse and welcome to our thread, I agree with butterfly, it's not too much if you don't want it to be, there are others on here older than you and still following their dream. I too sometimes worry about what others think but then I think sod them, I don't care it's my life not theirs! Age is just a number and some women are much younger than their biological years, I was recently told by senior gynae DR that my uterus was like that of a 30 year old and I'm 49!  I'm not sure of what countries will accept over 50 except I know Cyprus has no age limit, but I know there are others on here who are more knowledgeable who i'm sure will advise you. Lots of love and luck In Whatever you decide.
MrsC xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone welcome kayse bfg is right I had two children naturally at 31 and 38 then several miscarriages and then 4 years ago this month april I started my ivf journey like butterfly girl traveling from Australia to Europe my case greece know nothing really about the whole process my dr and coordinator here said do this do that be in athens on this date so I did.
Fast foward and now I have dd just turned 3 and ds 18 months.  I have a 14 and 21 year ol daughters and I am 53 next month.  Who cares about age I am busy all the time and I am never sick unlike school friends my age look like grandmother's and act like them and some are grandparents. 
Follow your own heart and give it your best shot
Good luck everyone duty calls xxxc malabar


----------



## morganna

I am 56 and going to cyprus for 3rd try. And will keep on going! Don't give up on your dream!! Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear all
Wanted to let you know that I pulled myself together and bought a test this morning, I think I was afraid it was going to be negative, 2 awful life changing things happened last week which I won't go into and they say things happen in 3's. Anyway did a FRER and I have a very faint positive! I am still in shock, I have sent pic of test to OH but I think he thinks it's anApril Fool!will retest again Friday to be sure but I will take a faint line anyday!  I'm convinced it's the pred that stopped my body killing embies like on last treatment so a  special  thankyou to someone who helped me and gave advice on this aspect, you know who you are! Baby dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## morganna

Oh my goodness!!  That's wonderful news!! Many congrats.  This is my 3rd try but 1st with prednisolone ...
.so hoping its the magic ingredient.  Again....great news. Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thankyou morganna For the congratulations, I keep taking the test out the drawer to check I didn't imagine it!  I read agates guide to failed treatment following last tx and that alerted me to immune issues I never knew i had, I had the classic sore throat on day8and 9 and was determined this time not to lose any hope of pregnancy that could be treated. The predisolone definately stopped an immune flare up as a few evenings I could feel my throat starting to hurt but within20 mins of taking meds it went. I am hoping and praying for your treatment to work and the pred does the trick! Xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

That's great news Mrsctobe - fingers crossed it will be even stronger on Fri and this is your time!!!            


Welcome Kayse to the board and like the others say don't give up on your dream. I am 51 next week - dreading it, and I'm not giving up yet, have 2 embies left hoping to transfer from Reprofit to a clinic in Poland - first I have to find a job and get some money behind me which's been going on for a while for one reason and another, some of them very sad!  But I keep praying it will happen. I too don't care what others think about age, we all have our dreams one way or the other and mine is to be a mummy.  I have high immune issues and am watching those like Morganna on the board who are taking intriplids which is what has been recommended to me by Reprofit - who've been amazing all the time I've gone to them etc have to say. I've done the predisolone before but need something else as well due to my condition - bless her Agate deciphered my results over 2 years ago now, not been able to go back to Dr Gorgy cause of cost - must get in touch for her opinion!


Right back to prep for interviews this week - panic stations on at the moment!


Hugs to all Olga (aka Kathy)xxxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear Kathy (Olga) thanks, I hope Friday is a strong line too. Good luck with your interview and I know what it's like trying to raise money for treatment, not easy! My OH made me laugh today he came home so excited that he had seen the line on the pic I sent him,  it was only after talking to him I realized  he was talking about the other bright obvious  pink line not the faint line that meant I am (hope) pregnant! Duh Men! Keep us posted, love to all
Xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congrats Mrscutobe!!
I really hope the faint line gets darker every day.
Keep us posted!
XBG


----------



## malabar girl

Congrats mrs c
Hey butterfly not long now for you wish you luck thinking of u
Hi everyone else reading just quickly kids screaming and gping crazy


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks butterfly girl and malabar girl for your congrats  
Mrs c xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Malabar,
No, not long now😃
Arrive on Monday, same day as Morganna.

Xx
BG


----------



## sohocat

Mrsctobe: That is fantastic! Congratulations!!   Wonderful, wonderful news!
And thanks for your comment about getting pregnant 2 weeks b4 my 50th birthday. Last year in 2013, I tried 4 times-I flew from the US to the Czech Republic because of the new cut-off they had.   First 3 times it didn't work, then it worked the last time. It would have been the last time there, so I did this by the hair of my chiny chin chin.   I feel very blessed. I just hope this pregnancy goes ok. I am so very happy for you!
Jean


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear all
I have done another test and it is still there but not so faint as on Tuesday so I'm so happy, I had an awful feeling one line was going to stare back at me and mock me! I'm not sure what to do now, they only scan privately here from 7 weeks which is more than 2 weeks away? I suppose I just wait?
Sohocat (Jean) you did cut it fine but how determined you were! Travelling 4 times in 1 year all that way must have been so hard but now so worth it! I am in uk so flying to Prague was a walk in the park compared! Wishing us both a happy and healthy 9 months.
Good luck to morganna and butterfly who go to dogus next week, hoping for you
Mrs c xxxxx


----------



## morganna

Mrsctob..........sooooo glad u got that darker line........wonderful news. R u going to bother with a blood test?  Xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

I'm not sure? I could get them done privately think they are £30,each. I'm not sure if I want the worry of seeing if it is doubling etc and deciphering what is a good level!!?
What have others done? 
Mrs c xxx


----------



## morganna

They get one done and another 2 days later to see if it doubles. But at the end of the day hun u r pregnant. So its up to u!  Don't stress yourself out. Xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Such a great story Sohocat and so inspiring for me.

XxBG


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Just wanted to wish BG and Morganna Bon voyage and good luck! Will be thinking of you next week, please keep us updated!
Going to see GP tomorrow to book in and have a private scan booked for 24th April, I will be 7 weeks and 4 days by then (praying all goes ok) I couldn't get one sooner but maybe it's better to wait?!  
Love to all 
Mrs C xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Wishing loads of luck to BG and Morganna this week, thinking of you both - bring back some fab results for my birthday Morganna if it goes ahead that day!            to you both! xxx


Mrsctobe - good luck at the GP's and for your scan when it occurs, hope that line is getting darker and darker for you!


Right I must get a bath having been up since 7am looking after what was the puppy we got for mum in law she wanted so badly post dad in law passing away - which is not back with us, can't cope with training - to be honest not sure she gave her a chance so she rang really upset Fri saying could not cope - which I can understand with a pup, but that's what she wanted - we just have to try and get one of our dogs to like her - the green eyed monster and snarling - oh god! If not she will need a new home, £200 lighter that we are when we can't afford that, it was an early mums day present.  See what happens folks,


Still waiting on jobs and got a couple of things lined up this week, not mailed clinic yet will do that without fail this week.


Good luck all whatever stage you are at or if you've been and done that so to speak and have a fab result!  
hugs and love 
Olga xx


----------



## morganna

Thanks mrsc......
24th won't be long!!
Will keep u posted when in Cyprus
Heres hoping its BG and my turn. Xxx

Thank u Olga.....hope u can order book from library. Going to be your turn soon!! Xx


----------



## azanni

So inspiring to read of Mrsctobe's fantastic news, ( Congratulations mamma ) fingers crossed for Malabar and Butterfly girl , and sending baby dust to all . I am in the saving up space , its so good to remember that something wonderful could be waiting in the future


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks azanni for the congrats  I still can't believe it! The saving up bit is so hard and takes so long but so worth it in the end. Good luck on your journey, keep us posted won't you. Wondering how our Dogus  bound friends are getting on?!!
Mrs c xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Just quick update, went to see GP today and told her the news, she was lovely and hardly batted an eyelid! She is referring straight away to obstetric consultant due to me being high risk, I didn't realize but GPs can't prescribe anything pregnancy related so have to see consultant to prescribe meds,  she did give me script for 5mg folic acid though.  When I asked receptionist for form to complete for midwife she didn't bat an eyelid either and asked if i was excited and was it my first! All good so far, scan next Thursday! 
Love to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## morganna

Mrsctobe.....wonderful positive news! U must be pleased.xx

BG and I shared the same room before and after our transfers. She is lovely. I will let her tell u her news. I have a few good grade embies on board. Otd april 21st! Love to all. Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Congrats morganna on being PUPO! Roll on 21st, I'm rooting for you   xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Mrs C - that's great news, I think nowadays there are quite a few of us oldies going for it still, that they at last, seem to be very accepting of it. Looking forward to your scan news!


Morganna and BG so nice you are there together and sharing all that is happening for you both. I found that so helpful when in Reprofit!  Look forward to hearing your news BG.      


Morganna - so great to hear you are PUPO and some fab embies on board, I am so routing for you             21st will soon be here! So you had them put back the day before my birthday then - well they will be bedding in for the long term tomorrow instead!!    


hi to everyone else !
PS may have a p/t job leading to fulltime, won't be great pay to start with but hopefully it will get me to my dream!


xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi all,
Thanks Morganna for calling me lovely! 
The feeling is mutual and it was so great to share
the experience with you.

Mrs C to be, that's great news.
It might help me come clean with my age with my GP.
I'm currently 8 years younger on their files.

AFM I have had the best experience with Dogus.
Umit, DR F, Julie and all the nurses have been fantastic!
I'm so grateful for every part of the experience.
Even the injections and yucky speculum!

I have Grade A embies on board and am currently PUPO
Yay. Only one thing will beat this feeling....
we all know what that is!

Feeling happy, grateful and relaxed x

What's happening with you Jules? Are you here?

Special love to all you BFP mummies.

XxBG


----------



## olgakorbut

Wonderful news BG, all sounds good, keep            , so pleased foryou! xxxxx


----------



## malabar girl

Congratulations   on being pupo morganna and butterfly so happy for you both. Glad to hear you have each other there for suport xxxx malabar


----------



## morganna

Thanks so much ladies......means a lot!!
Olga........good news on the pt job!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Malabar x


----------



## Pompey PFC

Fingers crossed for all the new PUPOs! Just a quick question - I have received my prescription for Progyna from the clinic. I live in the middle East but will travel back to the UK for a few days and was wondering if I can get my drugs whilst I am back and if so can I just go to any pharmacist with the prescription?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## morganna

U need your clinic to email your prescription to u. U can then email it to Ali's chemist and they can fill it for u with next day delivery. Pm me if u want address and tele no. Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Wondering how the PUPO ladies are getting on? Hope the 2ww is not dragging! Saw a private dr as I found out the maternity clinic are in no rush to see me and won't prescribe prednisolon, aspirin, or agree with hormone support??!! Anyway he was lovely and did an external scan and saw a sac measuring 7 mm which is right for 5.5 /6 weeks so I'm happy and relieved!
Waiting for 8 weeks to have scan as thats what dr recommended, he said I would see heartbeat then  
Love to al 
Mrs c xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

there's also a clinic down the road from me who have done prescriptions  for a number of years when the found out about Ali's in London and that it was the only one who did them so wanted to helped once they heard by story xxPM if want details. I used Ali's first they were great, but then obviously it was only 2 miles from me.


Kx


----------



## morganna

this PUPO lady wonders daily.................................UMPTEEN times....................will it be a BFP on the 21st?


i have to stop my mind wandering along the road of planning another trip, and saving money!!! 
but its almost impossible to do that.


the agony of waiting will just have to go on until next monday.


MRSCTOBE................soooooooo glad everything is okay and working out for you!!!
please keep us posted!!!
Morganna xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm  the same Morganna 
Just thinking too much all the time. 

One minute Im extra ++++
Next minute Im -------

One minute I'm ... OMG I've go no symptoms at all!
Next minute Im.....OMG is craving sweets a symptom?

Public holiday here Monday so I will POAS on Monday and do
a Beta Tues.

So happy for you Mrsctobe, Im just dreaming of the day I can see
a sac on an ultrasound. You must have been relieved?!!
I would always keep trying other Drs if I wasn't happy with the service of
one Dr though. You are entitled to the medications that are prescribed.
Maybe not thesteroids, but certainly if you wanted the Progesterone, you should get it, and Aspirin, just get it over the counter.

Anyways Good Luck to your little bubba in you, tell him to keep growing strong
despite everything xxxxxx
PS Did you have symptoms in your 2ww?

XBG


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks Morganna and BG, It was such a releif to see one, so waiting to see if it's polly or Pedro (Our names for our little embies) . In answer to your question BG I hardly had any symptoms in 2ww and still don't have any, no nausea, no frequent trips to loo, literally nothing! The only thing I have had and continue to have is period type cramps, sometimes quite strong, but that's it really, hope that helps? After googling everything I have accepted we are all different and some have loads of symptoms and some have none. Good luck, thinking of you, not long till otd
Love to all
Mrs c xx


----------



## morganna

Hi BG Sweetie  


feel the same way as you!!!not a single sympton.............only craving sweet stuff..........which is from the progynova. I know that because i starting craving sweet stuff before ET and had to buy biscuits at the shop near oscars. I never buy sweet stuff, but now i get it daily from the shop!! have to have it due to the progynova.


Other then that NOTHING. Not a single twinge. no nipple sensitivity,..................nada.


Soooooooo frsustrating.


All we can do is pray we are among the group that get no symptons in the early days.


All will be releived next monday/tuesday.       
Morganna XXX


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies bg morg good luck to you both.
With my 4 children no symptoms of that people speak of just I could smell everything I woke up in greece and went for breakfast and was knocked out by the smell of mens aftershave, then went walking in athens and the smell of car fumes. So hoping for good news next we.
Our big news giving up sydney life and moving to our country property in 37 days time so much to do...


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Malabar x  

Looking forward to hearing all about your property, Mayberry PM me.

You never know, I may even visit one day with my little ones!!!

I've always had a  good sense of smell, so wouldn't notice any different.

I'm hungry and craving sweets but that's prob just my
Thyroxine I'm taking.

Lazy day today, sleeping in, making candles,
watching DVDs, no work!!!!

Xx BG


----------



## olgakorbut

So feeling for you BG and M!  I remember those days of waiting, I didn't get any symptoms I don't recall until going out of W1 into W2. Some people get none at all, all we can do is wait and pray and I'm definitely praying hard for your both!!  


quick update as hubbys is off now until next Tues, haven't taken p/t job as got offered a f/t one which I start on 28 Apr, I just hope so much I can cope with it after over 2 years not working and remember everything marketing!!!  I so want to try again later this year but have to pay off the debts first!


I will be keeping an eye on everyone xxxx


----------



## morganna

ooh Olga.............congrats!!!
its a start and once debts are paid you can start saving for your baby   


thanks for the remark about having no symptons...............its whats keeping me going right now cause i have NONE..........ZERO.................ZILCH!!!


and it is stressful!! but have NO control and OTD is next monday!


pray for me and BG       


Malabar hope move goes well for you!!


love to all -


Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Hmmmmmmmm -
very bewildered...............
just went to bathroom and had some pink blood.


My ET was a week today.


OTD is on Monday.


Last 2 attempts with DE................ i had the OTD, got a bfn, and it was at least a week after that - that i had my bleed.


I am so confused.


Any thoughts? don't be kind, i can take it.


Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi morganna
It could be a good sign as implantation would be around now? There are lots of women on here who get pink blood with implantation bleeding  I hope so ! 
Mrs c xx


----------



## Coolish

Morganna - there were no real symptoms for me when I got my bfp. Just some gentle tugging in my right hand abdomen, which I'd also had with a bfn. Your pink blood sounds just about right for implantation though 

mrsctobe - congrats on your scan  - such good news on here recently 

BG - no sure about craving sweets? It's always hard to tell what is and isn't a symptom with all the drugs we take!

pompey - I'd echo what others have said about Ali's chemist as I've used them a few times and they  are fab. You should be able to take an original prescription ( not a photocopy or email) into a uk chemist though.

so much good vibes on this thread recently


----------



## morganna

thanks ladies.............
pink blood seems to be gone now............
thanks for your support  
Morganna xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Thanks cooljules for the congrats . how are the pupo ladies, was just hoping all well with you both, things happen in 3's so let's make April the month of 3  BFP'S on this thread! 
Hardly any symptoms still, a bit of heartburn but I noticed yesterday and today I need the loo more, I have had thyroid checked with blood test as I have had problems in the past so waiting for results. Having my scan on 29th now so i will be 8 weeks and should see heartbeat (pray) then. 
Olga good luck with your new job, working full time nearly killed me but i had the money for treatment together pretty quick because of it!
Malabar good luck with move, i love OZ 
Hope everyone is ok, love to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## morganna

wow mrsctobe...........8 weeks on the 29th thats fantastic!!


its heartening to hear you have no symptons!  


i only had the very light pink blood, and there is a faint trace of it today but hardly enough to even speak of.


cant wait to test on monday when i poas.  Blood has to be done tuesday as its bankholiday on my OTD!  


and even then i will have to wait until wednesday for a result!


its all so trying in this 2ww.


So glad all is going well for you  


Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

So happy for you Mrsctobe and am sending vibes out there fore a wonderful scan result.

AFM I am with my family on the other side of Oz and this morning
we had a lovely ceremony to scatter my dads ashes over the Indian Ocean with surf lifesavers raising their oars. On their surf boat. we all stood on the groyne { a pier made from rocks} at 8.30 am as it happened. 

My only symptom is a heavy dragging feeling low down and like I constantly want a wee or poo!!! ( ewww TMI)

Good to know others, like Morganna Cool Jules and Mrsctobe don't have many symptoms either. 


3 more sleeps til pee test!!!!   

XBG


----------



## morganna

BG  
so glad the ceremony went well.  
hang on in there until Monday!! i am tempted to test early, but then again, kinda don't want the bubble to burst until absolutely necessary!  
M. xxxxx


----------



## morganna

Just an update...............
still have light pink blood...................and its day 4 of it.


Inplantation spotting usually lasts up to 3 days.  I am on day 4.


Its a worry.


Will know for MONDAY one way or another.


Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hello all
Hope you are all enjoying your Easter sunday, thankyou for all the positive vibes and good wishes it's very kind of you 
Morganna and BG hope your both feeling ok only 1 more sleep to go, I'm praying and hoping for you both,
I  told my OH not to get me an Easter egg as Im trying to eat healthily but I'm sorry I said that now, could just eat a big Easter egg! 
Love to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## morganna

thanks mrsctobe....
pink spotting seems to be gone!!
i am afraid i cannot stay away from chocolate since being on the progynova................its like an addiction and so comforting. But if i get my bfp i am going to start eating healthier and get some more veg in me!!   


its just so hard in the 2ww to deprive yourself of any comfort.


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Just popped on to wish morganna and butter fly girl    for the next few days xxx malabar


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi girls, 
Thanks so much for the good wishes.

I'm not sure whether I'm nervous for a bad outcome
or excited for a good outcome.

All in all, it is what it is now
I cannot change anything, I can only be grateful
for even being PUPO.

Good luck for tomorrow Morganna.
Thinking of you and sending Baby Dust.
     

XBG


----------



## morganna

Thanks!


Today is an anxious day.


I went into town to buy some POAS's and everything was shut.


I walked from one end of town to the other and finally found a SuperDrug open.  So bought 2 First Response Tests and 2 Clear Blue tests.


I figure i will end up doing a few tests from tomorrow onwards no matter what the outcome tomorrow. I know how it goes!


Its crazy this 2ww .................madness.


And tomorrow i will be happy or not!


           please God let this be my time.


AND yours BG!!!!  


Morganna x


----------



## ciaelle

good luck BG and Morganna, best thougts for you both !


----------



## gpk

wish Goodluck to Morganna and BG..


----------



## morganna

thanks SO much CIalle and  gpk


so sweet and thoughtful of you to think of me and BG 


we both had a great time meeting each other and sharing our room before and after ET!


i SO hope the both of us get our dream outcome tomorrow!!


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## Minerva

Wishing the best of luck to Morgana and Butterfly Girl for tomorrow.


----------



## julia3620

Wishing you both very GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, I very much hope it is your time.  Much love and light.

Julia xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Julia. Xx
Thanks Minerva  
Thanks Cialle xx
Thanks gpk xx

Morganna and I were thrilled to meet each other
and I'm personally thrilled to share this journey with her.

AFM a very faint line at 3.30am on a  POAS 
Pregnosis  midstream.

  

Hoping its actually true!!!!!

XBG


----------



## alexine

Hi Morganna, I'm an old gal lurker wishing you all the very best for tomorrow!!      
xxA


----------



## malabar girl

Whoooo butterfly a line is a line  for you malabar
Morganna thinking of you xxxx


----------



## morganna

Thank you Julia and Alexine.

Its 4:50 am and i just did a Clearblue test and a First Response Test

both came up a DEFINITIVE  two lovely pink lines and a nice blue cross 

i am in shock

My lifelong prayers have been answered.

Thank you ALL for your love and support.It means so much.  

will try and sleep now.

Morganna xxxx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Congratulations Morgana!!!! What great news! I hope it is a double celebration for Butterfly girl as well .


----------



## alexine

Hurray Morganna!!! Good luck BFG!    
xxA


----------



## gpk

Congratulations Morganna ..Very happy for you  

Wish you goodluck


----------



## Mrsctobe

Just woke up and straight on FF to see the news! BG a line is a line, mine was faint as faint could be on OTD so massive congratulations! Morganna Massive congratulations I'm so happy for you both! I can't stop smiling!
Lovely, lovely news    
Mrs c XXXXXXX


----------



## Coolish

Woohoo Morganna  - fabulous news!

BG - a line is a line, so a woohoo you you too!


----------



## ciaelle

congratulations to you both !!


----------



## morganna

thank you     


i want to frame my 2 POAS's    


blood tests tomorow   takes 3days for results.


Morganna xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Malabar, MrsCtobe, Morganna, ciaelle,cooljules, alexine, Pompey,Julia,

Happy to report a positive Clear blue digital as well.

Bloods in the morning.

Enjoying the euphoria and praying to get through one day
at a time in sheer gratefulness and giving many thanks.

XBG


----------



## Minerva

So very pleased for both of you     Now just take things one day at a time...


----------



## pretorija

So  happy for both of you


----------



## Clara Rose

I've been following this thread and I would like to say big huge congratulations to Butterfly Girl and Morganna!


----------



## majestic

Hi ladies
I follow this thread too. Your journeys have been remarkable and inspiring. Thank you for sharing x


----------



## morganna

Thanks to each and everyone of you.............
bringing tears to my eyes and a lump in my throat -


 


Morganna xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

good luck to you both, I'm so pleased let's go girls, lots more BFP's needed xxxx Now rest up and take it easy both                xxxxx


----------



## LuckyE

Hi guys, I've been following this thread too... I was actually feeling down at trying to conceive 40 but you guys are so rocking it at 50! And have put me to shame  

COMPLETELY inspiring!

I am so not gonna give up! xx

Congrats on your BFPs


----------



## alexine

Congratulations Butterfly Girl! You ladies are inspiring...gives me a nudge to give it another go too!  
Enjoy this special time!
xxxA


----------



## morganna

You know ladies thats really why i started The 50's Thread.


To INSPIRE............ and to never give up.


Dogus has success with a 62 year old woman on her 5th child.  She has been on the DE journey for about 6 years.And from Ireland. 5 babies from Dogus Clinic.


So you see........its never too late.


Morganna xx


----------



## Maria00

Congratulations to Butterfly Girl and Morganna! So inspiring!


----------



## Lorsha

I was panicking thinking I hadn't much time left as age 41 but thanks to this thread and the great success I realise I've loads of time!! Have to keep going. Congratulations!


----------



## morganna

thank you maria an lorsha  
Morganna xx


----------



## julia3620

BG and Morganna!. Congratulations! I am just thrilled for you both and can only echo what other women has said, thank you for your courage an inspiration. It is so generous of you both to give and what we need. I am yet another lurker - you have no idea how many women you are supporting and inspiring.

Much love to both of you.

Julia x


----------



## morganna

Thank you Julia  
Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

My god I have looked on here again today and feel a bit more positive than I was it's just the cost of the treatment I need £000's at the age of 51.  But it gives me inspiration xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Julia. 

It's been a long hard road so far.

Yes Lorsha, you can still do it!

Thanks Maria.... It's a bit surreal.
But just keep telling yourself that you deserve it.
We all deserve to be Mummies.

X
BG


----------



## Kim01

Many congrats to Morgana and Butterfly Girl. You both did it.  Wishing you both a healthy next 9mths.
AfM- I had 2 recent back to back cycle cancelled due to poor lining. Now waiting for AF to come and start again.


----------



## morganna

Thanks Kim  
sorry about the lining!
i saw an article on FF about some pioneerring work on improving lining..............
but not sure which thread now.........
if you go into search box, you may find it.


Best of luck with everything.  
Morganna xx


----------



## artist_mum

congratulations BG and Morganna - i have seen you both on here for a while and I"m really pleased to read your news.  all the very best to you both xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

im so pleased but feeling so down i lost my twins around this time, so want to be a mummy. feel bad about feeling so miserable, crying big time           sorry to be like this xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Oh Olga I'm so sorry about your twins and you feeling so sad, sending u a big hug 
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## morganna

Artistmum - i read your diary and there is not an emotion you expressed that i did not understand or relate to. You are very honest. And i hope this is your time.   


Olga -
I am SO sorry you are feeling so upset.  But very understandable. My heart goes out to you at this time. It must be SO painful for you. But i have this feeling all along about you. I cannot explain it. But i feel you are going to get your dream just as soon as you can start again!  


Mrsctobe - how are you feeling? 


Love to all  


Morganna xx


p.s.had blood taken today but won't get results until friday. Waiting on that milestone now!


----------



## Laurak

I follow this thread every now and then too.  Congratulations Morgana, so inspiring to learn from you for sometime now...you are such a strong person.  Your determination and tenacity gives me strength.    I am soooooo happy for you and Butterfly Girl!  I pray for strength for you! 

LauraK


----------



## mandalay

Just wanted to say hello.  Quite new to the boards.  Had my own disappointment over Easter but I have two more chances.  Like all of you, I have to dust myself off and try again.  I feel a bit pushed to go again soon but I really feel too sad and hopeless.  Do you think it's best to wait a couple of months or so?


----------



## Coolish

Olga - don't apologise for feeling that way. It's natural when you had that sort of loss. It saddens me that so many ladies have to go through so much pain and loss until they get their dream.  Wish there was a magic wand xx

Mandalay - sorry to hear you had sad news over easter. Some ladies wait but with DE I never have - apart from my last cyle where I swapped clinics,  did the hidden c test and had a hysto. I think it's just how you feel and whether you need to regroup or rethink your approach.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear all
Mandalay, I remember you from previous posts, I'm sorry you had bfn over Easter, it is very hard and disappointing. After my bfn in December I read agates guide to a failed cycle which I found incredibly helpful  ( I realized I had immune issues and an immune flare up after ET) so for next ET I made sure I was treated empirically for immune issues and happy to say I had a bfp. I waited 2 months between treatment ( mainly due to finance) but it's really down to you and how you feel. Good luck in whatever you decide 
Morganna, thanks for asking I feel fine, no real symptoms except needing loo more! Got scan next Tuesday, I'm so scared and can't wait at the same time! How are you feeling? 
Love to all
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Mandalay, if you are not familiar with the boards agates guide to a failed cycle is under immune issues and investigations 
Mrs c xx


----------



## morganna

Thank you so much Laura   and good luck with everything!! xx


Mandalay - I am so sorry you are feeling sad.  Its such a painful journey. I know only too well. So i completely understand and please come on the board as often as you need for support and encouragment. We are here to support you. Its not just about good news.   But my beleif is that ivf is a bit of a numbers game. Do all you can do regarding getting immunes checked, getting steroids (my clinic give them automatically) i can share the protocol with you if you wish. Endo scratch is beneficial. 
Any help i can offer i will!   do not give up.  Keep on going. You WILL get there in the end.


Mrsctobe.............bet you are nervous about the scan. Can't wait for mine.  I have zero symptons too except same as you going to the loo!!    going today for more intralipids.
Love, Morganna xx
p.s. i just did 2 back to back urine tests on OTD...........one with clearblue and one with first response
decided not to do any more even though i have them in the house i do not want to stress......


----------



## Butterfly girl

Ooh Mrsctobe  not long til your scan!!!

Good to hear that you don't have many symptoms either
as that's the part that worries me.

As Morganna says, try to keep stress free and enjoy each day as it comes.

Mandalay my thoughts are with you and you have friends here if you need xx

 
XBG


----------



## RED13

Hi BG,
Been watching for your beta results. Any news yet?
I know morganna's won't come in until Friday.
The suspense is killing me!!!  
Red


----------



## olgakorbut

Thank you all, feel a bit better today and good to see positive things makes me feel there is hope. M Im sure my dream will happen xx


----------



## morganna

It will Olga  
M. xx


----------



## Coolish

Olga - it wil happen for you. I never thought it would eventually happen for me, but a year ago this week I had ET that resulted in my gorgeous little miracle.  Try and keep positive as your time will happen xx


----------



## morganna

Good morning Ladies 

I figured i would call the surgery one day early.....................just in case.............to get my 1st beta result.

And it is 721. 

so.................going today to get my 2nd one done.

Love to all -

Morganna xx

oh...............and progesterone is 25


----------



## malabar girl

Butterfly and morganna so so happy for you both. Sorry with belated wishes you were both in my thoughts.  Been busy with sick kids
Love to you both xxxxxx


----------



## Coolish

Fab HCG Morganna!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Ok chix here's my Beta update:

1st Beta- 380
2nd Beta- 770

Yay for Morganna and her triplets heehee

Thanks Malabar.. So glad we're  doing it for the
Aussies.

Olga, keep string and never give up your dream xx

Thanks Laurak.  Xx


----------



## Minerva

OK think it's time I left Lurkdom and asked if I can join you lovely ladies on this thread.  I've been following you all for a while and am so pleased for MrsCtobe, Morgana and BG, and very sorry for the ladies who havent been so lucky.  I know exactly how it feels  

I'm 48, been TTC for 8 years and am just over 8 weeks pregnant with twins, and would love to share the journey with some 'girls' my age! Had a really heavy bleed a week ago and have been on bedrest since then, got a scan this evening to find out if the beans are still ok.

By the way Morgana, my first beta was 688 and its twins for me (for the time being anyway)! BG your beta is very strong too...maybe another set of twins?  

Hugs to you all


----------



## Coolish

BG - more excellent hcg levels!

Minerva - congratulations on your twins. I had heavy and painful bleeds at 5 and 6 weeks but the scan showed my LG's lovely heartbeat  It took me 8 years too and I had my lg 2 days after my 49th birthday.


----------



## morganna

Minerva...........so glad you joined us! and congratulations!!  
many of the women on the dogus thread had bleeding and went on to have their babies. Its very common.


You should join BG and i there too.  (under Cyrus/Turkey) We r on the dogus thread because of the clinic, but you should join too, because of the wealth of information there!!  


Please let us know how the scan goes!!


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## RED13

BG.. very nice beta....I think you have 2 little beans
Morganna..wow on the first beta. I say 3 for you like someone else said too!
Congrats to both of you. You're on your way!
Red xxoo


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Welcome Minerva, no more lurking! Congrats on twins, hope scan goes well tonight 

Wow morganna and BG brilliant betas for you both! Maybe multiples getting comfy for  the 2 of you 

7weeks and 2 days and only symptoms are going to toilet bit more and heartburn, feel shattered but I usually do anyway!

Love to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## morganna

thanks everyone............be interesting to see how many are cooking  


Mrsctobe (had to come back and modify this post because i put the name ann down! geez..........the meds are taking over!!! anyway i said - "ah hah!! the heartburn is beginning"....................a CLASSIC sympton!! going to the loo and tired is part and parcel isn't it? and i've been doing that since i started on the meds!! way before bfp.    


It will be interesting to see WHAT symptons i get and WHEN...............but its very heartening you are on this journey ahead of me, and have hardly any symptons.  Guess we should thank our lucky stars.


so glad you are okay!!  


love to all


Morganna xxx


Olga................special hug to you


----------



## gpk

Hi friends,

this thread is real inspiration for me. After my first IVF which resulted in just one embryo and BFN. Doctor told there is very little chance of me getting pregnant ( as i was about to hit 40)

Now 2nd cycle at argc. I was having lot of hopes. But worried , after my last scan before egg retrieval, the doctor who came was new and said i may ovulate any time. But still asked me to come after the weekend for egg collection.

I had 6 eggs collected. 4 mature and only 3 made it. Had 2 day transfer.

I am in 2dt8dp and i donot have any sysmptoms. and tested BFN ... (may be too early)

I feel i cannot go further feel very depressed and I feel it is end of road for me.. I wanted my own child , but sometimes you have so many hurdles in life , by the time u r there, time is not on your side..

I try to get some inspiration from this thread, from the inspirational ladies..

thanks
gpk


----------



## Coolish

Gpk - hold on there sweetie. You've tested way too early. What date did your clinic give you? Previous clinics have given me a date of 9 days post a 5 day transfer and my last clinic gave me a later date of 12 days post a 5 day transfer. Try and keep the PMA going - I found it useful to listen to relaxation by circle+bloom or zita west. The 2ww has so many highs and lows that I found it helped to try and keep me positive.


----------



## morganna

GPK - it is early to test. Hold on for a little longer.
The 2ww is torture and the night before i tested i had a 'meltdown' and just became overwhelmed with worry and i just burst out crying. It really is a horrible time. Very stressful.


I hope you get your bfp!!


It can be a long painful arduous journey. As you know.


Please do let us know how you get on.  


Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi morganna I thought you meant me! I keep telling myself I'm lucky not to have many symptoms as I have had MS before and it's awful!  I have read that prednisolone masks some symptoms such as morning sickness but when I asked fertility consultant he said that's not the case but it can be used in high doses for severe morning sickness so not sure?  
Welcome gpk and sorry you are feeling down but I agree with others 10dpo is far too early, I tested positive with FRER on 15dpo (11dp4dt) and even then the line was so faint I could hardly see it, keep up the PMA
Love and   to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## gpk

Thanks a lot morganna  

with your support and kind words, I hope i pass this hard time .. 

Mrsctobe : Thanks for your kind words.. Really appreciate any hope in this hard time  

Love and goodluck to you too..



gpk


----------



## gpk

Thanks a lot cooljules for the kind words and giving me some hope.

thanks
gpk


----------



## gpk

@cooljules sorry missed your q ( bit upset on BFN) ...My clinic date is 29th for Bloodtest. But i read on the threads reg ppl getting +ves from 8 and 9 days pt. Mine was 2day transfer. Bit upset, nothing to freeze nor blastocyst stage.


----------



## julia3620

Gpk, I hope you are feeling a little better, the 2ww is such a hard rod but you will get there and keep reaching out for support.

BG and Morganna, what fantastic results, I hope you are both taking very good care of yourselves and having lots of TLC.
Hello, to all other women on the thread, all lurkers included!, which of course includes me. Fantastic to have newcomers!

Julia


----------



## morganna

Thanks Julia...............yes i am getting enough rest. Before the bfp i was TIRED from the meds.  They really take it out of you. 


Mrsctobe - that info regarding prednisolone is VERY interesting.  I am taking 25 mg a day!
I wonder if indeed it does mask MS? 
But i will get some ginger ale and ginger tea in................for precaution..............as i hear its a remedy for MS!   


Hugs. Morganna xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi gpk
Congrats on your being PUPO!

I agree with Morganna Julia and CoolJules,
Too early to test and getting a neg early will
do your head in.

Keep busy! No POAS 

Wow Morganna why you on 25mg pred a day? Did Dr F prescribe it?
I'm still taking my 15mg day but don't know how long for

Had one wave of nausea in the middle of the night and some heartburn.

Hi Minerva no more lurking! You're one of us now! 

Does anyone know how to work out what week you are?
With DE it's a bit hard. Not sure when my donor started her period??!!!

Morganna, what do you think you are?
My guess is 5weeks+4 ?

XBG


----------



## gpk

Thanks a lot Butterfly girl  

Yes, I am trying to keep myself busy  But sometimes  these thoughts drive me nuts , sorry abt it 

thanks
gpk


----------



## morganna

BG 


yes  dr F prescribed it
and each protocol is individual 


check yours to see when you need to stop or email Julie


i have ordered 5mg tablets because i wean off it gradually


i actually do not know either when its 6 weeks so will email Julie


i actually thought its 6 weeks from OTD!


having said that................i would prefer not to scan too early.


Its good news about the nausea and heartburn  


makes it seem more real  


GPK..................good luck with testing hun.  Fingers and toes crossed for you   


BTW LADIES ...............When you have your 6 week scan is it an internal scan or abdominal? 

Hi to all -


Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Morganna I did a lot of reading around prednisolone (im on 20mg)and masking pregnancy symptoms as in my other pregnancies I had MS from 6 weeks till 14 all day every day so when i didn't on this one was a bit worried. Apparently dr ******* who is a top consultant in recurrent miscarriages and uses pred alot warns all his patients that they may not have any symptoms such as MS but not to worry as it's the steroids masking it!
BG if you know the date of egg collection count back 2 weeks from there and that will let you work out how many weeks you are
Most accurate scans at 6 weeks will be internal, mine was external which is why he could only see the sac, 
Hope everyone is ok, love and hugs to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## morganna

thanks mrsc ..............VERY helpful


may i ask why your scan was external?


Donor Egg Collection was April 3/4th for me. When would my scan be?  


love,
Morganna  xx


oh.............got 2nd beta today.............so 1st was 721 and 2nd 1883


----------



## Mrsctobe

Morganna that should make you 5 weeks today . I think others have scans at 6 weeks, and I think some see a heartbeat and some don't as it is quite early, I decided to wait until 8 weeks for that reason but if you do want an early scan you prob need to book it asap as the ones in my area were booked up by a couple of weeks. I only had external as I was under the impression I was just having a consultation with the DR and was totally unprepared for a scan! So we compromised and just did an external, if I have to get my hooha  out I like to be prepared and psyched up! LOL 
2nd beta, WOW! Brilliant result
Mrs c xx


----------



## morganna

mrsC.........

5 weeks today?

wow!

DE makes it so different! time wise!!

i would prefer to hold off on scan as long as i can..............
for the same reason...............

i want to see the heartbeat!

thanks again!

M. xxx


----------



## Coolish

For dating pregnancy there's an IVF calculator on the home page here that will tell you how many weeks you are. Pretty much by the time you test after the 2ww, you're already 4 weeks preggers. 

It's deffo better to wait the extra time for a scan so you'll see the heartbeat. I had an EPAU scan at just over 5 weeks (due to loads of bleeding) and was lucky enough to see the foetal pole (and an empty sac that must have caused the bleeding) but I know many ladies aren't as lucky and end up going through a  further week of anxiousness until they can scan again.

My 5 week and 6 week scans were internal. I had a private one at 9 weeks which was the first one without a dildo cam!

Regarding pred - I read that it does mask some morning sickness symptoms (I read it can be prescribed for it) and I found that when I came off it I did feel more sick but I never had full blown morning sickness. 

GPK - keep on hanging in there and trying to keep busy xx


----------



## Minerva

Thank you for the warm welcome and the congrats ladies  

GPK I agree with the others, you tested way too early.  Dont know if youre using Internet cheapies but dont trust them anyway - I got a lighter line on the second one I used than on the first one - thought it was all over then the next day my beta was huge.  So hard to not POAS though, and the worry is just horrendous, really feel for you and  pray its a BFP

Morgana and BG - I also think its best to wait for a scan until you will definitely be able to hear the HB, we had an early one this time and the following weeks wait was a nightmare, even worse than the 2WW.  Then at that scan they could only hear one HB so we had to wait another week to hear the second.  Second-by-second torture! Hope you are both pampering yourselves and enjoying being preggers    I've had awful MS this time, then all of a sudden a week ago it disappeared, I really freaked out and thought it was all over.  Its back again now though, just with different food aversions.  I found it a really big help to avoid ALL food and drink that was hot.  I eat absolutely everything cold or lukewarm.  There are only a few foods I can get down anyway and roast dinners were out of the question weeks ago, so cold toast or boiled potatoes arent that bad.

MrsC we are quite close together timewise if I'm not mistaken - I'm 8w5d today, I think youre a bout 7w3d?  Hope you carry on with no MS!  What are you taking ofr the heartburn?  I have it terrible and tried Gaviscon but it was so vile I couldnt take it again, the taste made me sick.

Cooljules - did they find the cause for you bleeds? Its so scary isnt it, makes me go weak at the kness when I remember just how much blood there was.  Thank goodness you went on to have your gorgeous LG safely.

AFM we had the scan yesterday, can still hardly believe it but both babies are still snuggled nicely in, perfect heartbeats and measuring just right.  We really were expecting the worst.  Seems we have a couple of little fighters onboard. There is a medium sized hematoma behind one of the beans and the obstet was quite clear about the risks, that we could have another bleed at any time and lose either, both or neither of them.  But for the time being everything is fine and Im going to cling to that! I have to take things very easy and we have our first appointment with the specialist in high risk twin pregnancies on the 6th, so that is our next milestone...

Hugs to all


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi Minerva, yes I'm 7 weeks and 3 days today, so you must be a week and a couple of days in front , twins how lovely . I'm having my scan next Tuesday at 8 weeks so nervous! With the heartburn I was taking rennies but they're not that good so switched to remogel  which are brilliant as sometimes I'm clutching my chest as the heartburn is so bad! I ate packets and packets of remogel on my  other pregnancies with no probs.  Roll on the 6th!
Lots of love mrs c x


----------



## Coolish

Minerva - the first bleed was likely to be the second empty sac and the second bleed showed a haematoma which didn't cause me any further problems.  So cool for you to see the 2 heartbeats 

Heartburn - i had loads of it and found that swigging the double action gaviscon from the bottle helped me   You can get things like Omeprazole on prescription from your doc which is safe in pregnancy.


----------



## morganna

cooljules thanks for the info!! it makes sense about the prednisolone!!  


Minerva................congrats on your scan...............its lovely news!!
may i ask why you are high risk twin pregnancy?


or is it standard proceedure to see a specialist? ?


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## Minerva

Mrsctobe - is the scan on Tuesday your first scan?  I know how nerve-wracking that is!  Will be thinking of you!  I find the texture of Gaviscon just so disgusting, it immediately makes me retch.  I will try and find the one you mention as heartburn is making my life a misery too, I have had a hiatus hernia for years so now its just gone through the roof.

Cooljules - so you had a hematoma too - was it a large one?  Apparently ours is "medium sized" and Im praying it will just get reabsorbed and cause no further problems, but for the moment I'm too scared to leave the house without a huge sanitary pad just in case I start bleeding in those amounts again.  The thought of being on the train or in the middle of a shop and it happening makes me cringe.

Morgana - I am a high risk because of my gyn/ob history.  In the past 8 years I've had 3 miomectomies, 3 miscarriages (one with D&C), various chemical pregnancies, one cervical pregnancy (really rare and also needed surgery) and the most heartbreaking of all - in 2012 we lost our beautiful and long-awaited daughter, she was stillborn at 35 weeks        If you add to all that the fact that I'm approaching 50 and its twins...not sure if you could get much more high risk really.

Hugs to all


----------



## morganna

ah minerva............thanks for explaining. I am so sorry. You have been through hell and back. 
*Big hugs to you.* 

Omeprazole was a godsend to one of the ladies on the BFP Dogus thread. Apparently its completely safe and made the world of difference to her. I hope that helps.

I am feeling under the weather..............terribly painful sore throat and so tired. Typical cold symptons. I know its because i have been eating too much sugar.........been craving it from the meds. And my throat has been playing me up a tiny bit all week but now its here big time.   Should have stayed away from sugar!!

love,

Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Minerva - they didn't really give me a size on the haematoma so I guess it wasn't large? Anyway I stopped bleeding and then spotting after about a week. I know what you mean though about being worried - I used pantyliners etc.

Morganna - when you have your midwife checking in appointment you will probably be classed as high risk too. I was due to being 48 and ivf. Weight, blood pressure etc were all perfect but they still class you as high risk and consultant led rather than midwife led. It's nit a problem though and you sometimes get a few extra appointments or scans.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Minerva congrats on your scan and your twinnies.
I'm praying for a long happy healthy pregnancy for you lovely.  

MrsCtobe good luck for your scan. I'm sure it is nerve wracking waiting for it and I will
be the same. My clinic want me to do an early and a later one.
I'm doing as I'm told. Scan between 5th and 9th May.

I've been on Pariet for years and if my heartburn gets too bad I will go back on it and eat Tums of course but so far so good.

Still have no symptoms.
Weeing at night, is all.
Having Progesterone level and another Beta on Monday.

XBG
I


----------



## Courgette

Can I just say hello?! I just came across this thread and thought how lovely it was to read of some of the success stories on here, congratulations .... and sending lots of positivity to the ladies still working towards their much longed for BFPs x
I particularly wanted to wish Minerva good luck with her twins! My twins were born when I was 49 after a fab (high risk!) pregnancy. I also had a bleed at 8 weeks but had no more bleeding afterwards thankfully; I know it is very common.
X


----------



## alexine

Hi would you ladies mind me jumping in? 
I'm 44 right now and blessed with a three year old. I'm not quite ready to go again but would like to in a couple years which would probably mean I would be 47 if I was lucky enough to get pregnant again. Any insight into what it's like trying again when you are older.... raising another baby in your late 40's-50's? I will most likely still be single..... 
Inspiring stories here wishing all you ladies lots of      
xxA


----------



## morganna

Welcome courgette and alexine!
Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Alexine - welcome! I had my DD at 49 after TTC for a long time. I'm don't have anything to compare with as I'm a first time mum at 49, but I love it. I have friends in their late 20s, early 30s, and late 30s and I don't think I find anything any different from them.  I probably do more things than they do each day - i do a Mummies and Buggies exercise class, 3 baby groups, baby yoga and baby signing and loads of walking with the pram each week.  also coped really well with pregnancy - weight, blood pressure etc were all excellent. The only issue I had was gestational diabetes, which I controlled with diet alone, which had the result of me weighing less after having DD than before I was pregnant


----------



## Courgette

Thanks for the welcome Morganna   


Alexine ..... I think I'm like Cooljules (although probably not as cool   ) My pregnancy with the boys when I was 49, was textbook, straightforward, no high blood pressure or any other problems at all. In fact my weight gain was only 2.5 stone in total. I was fit & healthy before pregnancy and was so careful with my diet, walked and swam a lot in my pregnancy. Since having them, I have kept so active (no choice with 2 toddlers!!) and lost all my baby weight very soon. I sold my car so we walk everywhere and are always out & about. At 51, I feel great and am enjoying being a mum to little ones as much as I did in my 20's. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## morganna

Its GREAT to read such positive experiences!!  
Morganna xx


----------



## Courgette

Morganna, just reading your info and I'm so sorry about your husband   Amazing news about your pregnancy ... is there any update on your signature info? x


----------



## morganna

Thank you Courgette.  
No update other than waiting for a scan. Its 6 weeks May 6th but would prefer to wait until 7 or 8 weeks as i hear sometimes they cannot hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks.  Would stress me out if that happened.
Morganna xx


----------



## Laurak

Yes, Morganna pls. stay away from sugar for you and the baby. Good luck to everyone on here.


----------



## Courgette

I know what you mean, 6 weeks is quite early but you will be able to see what is there! My first scan was at 7 weeks and two beating hearts were visible ... 6 May will soon be here ... are you feeling well? x


----------



## alexine

Thanks ladies for the encouragement! If I am honest with myself I would like to try for another baby....when I'm ready. I still have viles of DS, but will have to go for donor eggs which is fine by me. 
I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to keep lurking and pop up with the occasional question.
Wishing you all lots of      
Love this thread!
xxA


----------



## Coolish

Courgette - I'm glad it's not just me! All the ladies on my NCT antenatal were obviously younger than me (the closest in age is 12 year's younger) and one of them calls me supermum as I'm always out and about. Like you I try to walk everywhere - I actually love going out with the pram and  so does my DD. My DD is such a good sleeper too which means she is awake pretty much all day.


----------



## Minerva

Morgana - how are you feeling, did the cold/sore throat progress?  Its so hard when you cant take anything isnt it? I always seem to get a cold just after a BFP, along with a huge, gross cold sore that highjacks my whole top lip and nose! My next scan is on the 6th too, I'm counting down the hours and bet you are too!

Cooljules - I am so impressed with your energy levels, you seem to be putting the younger mums to shame! I must admit I am worried about having enough energy to cope if we did bring two home - I live far from my family, have no real support from DH's family, have a very small network of friends and definitely wont be able to afford any paid help.  But thats jumping the boat, still a loooong way to go yet.

Courgette - thanks for the good wishes, its so great to hear about your twins! You too are inspiring with your energy levels!  If everything goes well I will be a month away from 49 at my due date. Did you find you had problems coping with two?  Or just the same probs you would have had if you'd been 30? I'm so sorry to see in your sig that you lost your little boy, I know the pain  

Alexine - welcome to the thread - hope all these stories inspire you to take the plunge again! I think the difference in trying again when youre older is the clock ticking away all the time which adds pressure. Plus (for me at least) the negative attitudes of some doctors, and even some friends/family.

GPK - I'm not sure if I have missed a post from you, but I think tomorrow is your OTD?  Praying for a BFP for you.

Mrsctobe - good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Butterfly girl - how are you feeling?

Hugs to all


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Welcome to the new ladies  
Minerva hope youre doing ok and thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow, I have such mixed feelings, one minute I can't wait and the next I don't want to go?? I have had strong cramps yesterday and today but I'm hoping it's a good sign  
I meant Remegel for heartburn not remogel I have packets all round the house  
Morganna I hope your throat is better
BG I hope your ok too and putting your feet up
Love to all and hope everyone else is ok
Will log on tomorrow after scan, it's at 6.30pm   
Mrs c xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Its great to come onto the board tonight after my first day in my new job, before I fall asleep on the settee. Such a shock after 2 years of not having one but enjoyed it.  It's great to see such fab news on hear - BG and Morganna wonderful. I will keep up my dream just have to hope intripalids work when eventually go to Poland or wherever - must get in touch with Stepan/Vit to say got a job but it will still be a while and talk to polish clinic!!!! Don't want to lose my chance!!!

I'll be back on here tomorrow as I'm so tired now!!! Night all and love to everyone xxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Minerva 
i'm okay thanks.........sore throat just about gone! it turned into a bit of a cold but it seems to be clearing up now thank goodness!! 


i am just tired! no other symptons!  


i have had my 2 betas and now just have to wait until scan.  My clinic said to scan at 6 weeks which is may 6th due to the fact that the beta was high and it might be more than 1. Triplets were mentioned by the beta.  


BUT.............the way i see it, what if they cannot see a haertbeat? 


that would REALLY stress me out.


I was thinking of waiting until at least 7? because even if its more than 1, what difference does a week or even 2 make? 


having said that, i hope i can hold out till then.


I use ultrasound babybond to have scans - not NHS. But i don't think they do the dillcam 3d? just a regular scan.


What type of scan did you have and how early?


MrsC...............good luck tomorrow.............do let us know!!  


Olga.............congrats on your new job!!  


Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Morganna


When I was pg with my twins I had 3 sacks and had my first scan at 7 weeks and saw heartbeats and my beta's were going through the roof. Sadly as you know i lost them but that's my condition.


Good luck to everyone! xx


----------



## morganna

Thank you Olga.  


Sorry to ask.........but what condition do you have?
love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

I went down for test a few years ago privately with Dr Gorgy and had some high cell counts and other things, but I could never go back to see what treatment I could have, which I wish i could have as my twins could have been alive. I had a lot of help from a lady on the boards called agate who'd done a lot of research on his tests and had them done herself etc etc. She mentioned intrapilids - what I tend to do is get to nearly 3 or 3 months and then I miscarry - so I don't know if I do use the intripalids they will work or not, but it's sort of like high killer cells - I just have to hope and prey because I cant afford tests with him again or treatment!


I don't mind you asking at all, its been a sad journey for me, but it's fine to ask, I just have to hope I can try my last two embies xxx


Good luck! xxx


----------



## Courgette

Hi *Olga*, I'm new on here so don't 'know' you yet but you have obviously been through a lot  

*Morganna *I totallyunderstandyourfearsaboutyourscan and anxiety about not being able to see a heartbeat as I was the same. This is why we chose to have a private scan at 7 weeks. This was a regular scan. Is there a particular reason why you're having a scan at 6 weeks? Apologies if I've not picked up on this already! And triplets?! Really, is that a possibility? Wow!

Hi *MrsC* and good luck with your scan  

*Minerva*, thank you for your kind comments. Losing a baby at any time is devastating and it was an awful experience. However, he was a very poorly boy and having a condition described as 'incompatible with life' kind of makes his loss easier to accept if that makes sense? Having two gorgeous boys since then also helps  
And yes, my pregnancy and caring for small children isn't much different to in my 20's .... Loved it then and love it now!

*Cooljules*! I get Supermum too! Just the same, there is a big difference in ages between me and all the other mums I know but they don't make a big deal about it at all! I will continue to dye my roots, keep active and hope for the best! The best thing is that nobody has ever asked if the boys are my grandchildren .... maybe they're too polite or mums are often older these days!!

These late nights probably won't help though


----------



## ciaelle

hello everyone and welcome to those who oin us
Olgakorbut, great news about your job!
Morganna, i had a scan at 12 weeks (10 after transfer) , but in fact i don't like to have scans, i prefer to feel baby myself (and just had the scan to choose go on working if it was a misscarriage as i took progesterone which might have hide it)


----------



## morganna

Mrsc........good luck today! Looking forward to your news xx

Olga....thanks for explaining.  I have been having intralipids. It cannot harm......so why not. Will have another lot soon.

My clinic protocol is standard to have a scan at 6 weeks. But will try to hold off till 7. 

Love to all. Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear all
Just posting quickly to update but it's not good news, I had an external scan (I didn't realise till I got there she didn't do internal) and she said she couldn't see anything, there was a small cyst like thing where she thinks the sac was but the pregnancy did not progress and has probably been absorbed. Funny thing today was the first time I have had any spotting but I had some brown blood this afternoon and cramps that dont go? She has said to be 100% sure to have an internal one but I not getting my hopes up. Feel very sad, not sure When why or how it went wrong. Will update again when I've got my head round it. 
Love to all
Mrs c xx


----------



## morganna

Mrsc.................I am so sorry. Feel very sad at your news. These external scans r so problematic. 
I suspect u need a bit of time to take next step........and get an internal scan.
This is such a hard journey.
Sending love and hugs.
Morgana xxx


----------



## Minerva

Mrsctobe - I am so sorry to hear that news, been thinking about you all day.  I have never heard of having an external scan at such an early stage and would think an internal one would be much more accurate.  Hoping the next days until you get the internal one done pass as gently as possible


----------



## Courgette

Mrsctobe, I really hope an internal scan brings more positive news for you    x


----------



## Mrsctobe

Aah thanks ladies for your support, I feel so despondent and don't even want to have a scan as I just feel what's the point? OH thinks I must before I stop meds, the funny thing is now i don't feel remotely pregnant, No heartburn, no trips to the loo, nothing! Was it all in my head? Anyway I found a slot on Saturday so I will book it, pay the £100 and know for sure.
Thanks again for thinking of me, it means a lot
Mrs c xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Bless you MrsC - I do hope the scan proves positive, it's so hard this journey but it's so nice I feel that we have such a wonderful community of support on here for each other, fabulous.  Sending huge hugs to you xxxx

Courgette - thanks for the message, really kind of you x

Hello to everyone else - sorry being short again but I am so tired and my eyes look like you know what in the dark as they say xx


----------



## Coolish

Mrsctobe - what an awful experience for you.  I'm sure they need to do an internal scan at this stage. I can't believe she couldn't do them as when I've  been to ultrasound direct they have just changed the fitting on the end to switch to different types of scans? Please don't stop your meds until you have your scan at the weekend. Sending you lots of hugs and pma xxx


----------



## morganna

Its been suggested that the dildo cam scans r the best but I don't think ultrasound do them. Does anyone know where to get one?
M. Xxx


----------



## daisyg

According to their website, they do do transvaginal scans for early pg.

http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/babybond-pregnancy-scans/early-scan/

The Birth Company also do early tv scans.

]http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/ultrasound-scans/viability-scan/

Personally, I wouldn't have a scan before 7+ weeks as you may not see a heartbeat before and that may cause more stress.

D x


----------



## Courgette

Just a thought mrsctobe, are you still testing positive on hpt's? x


----------



## Coolish

Morganna - do you mean Ultrasound Direct? They do them as I've had lining scans there and they use a dildo-cam. As Daisy mentions they also do early scans too - I had one at 9 weeks but they ended up using the tummy scan for me then.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Mrsctobe I wouldn't stop meds until I'd definitely had the dildo can tvu

I've read stories where the abdo scan just wasn't sensitive enough
to see the wee things.
Sending my love and hugs and good vibes.

XxBG


----------



## morganna

Daisy........thank u so much for the links xx

Jules........I use ultrasound too to check lining......and always had vaginal scans.  Did not realise they used dildo cams! In fact I called head office today to ask if they were dildo cams and the receptionist said "oh.........I have never heard of them"

Geez...........talk about confused.com!

I am torn to have a scan at 6 weeks 3 days which will be a week this Friday.
Or wait until the week after that.
But to be perfectly honest I am having the wobbles because I have zero symptoms and wondering If i am even pregnant still.

Its a head trip.
The wait is so difficult.

Sorry to complain!!

Mrsc............I hope the scan on Saturday brings u some good news!!! Big hugs to you. 

Morgana xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Morganna you have made me smile today when I've been so miserable  
I keep thinking about you phoning head office to ask if they use dildocams! You know it's just what us ladies call them (dildo slang for vibrator)  no wonder she had never heard of them!    . Hope you don't mind me saying but you have made me smile all day.
I'm still getting brown discharge and no symptoms, Dr google has convinced me it was a blighted ovum but still don't know for sure. I haven't done hpt test, feel in limbo and don't know what to do? ! Still taking meds at mo
Hope everyone else is ok
Love to all, and special   to morganna for making me smile  
Mrs c xx


----------



## morganna

Oh..............
My
God!!!!!!

I did mention to someone it sounds like a sex toy!!!

Oh well I am glad I made u laugh.

I am still hoping u will get some positive news on sat!

U have always been so great and supportive ..............

I want only the very best for u because u so deserve it. I know if we met, we would really like each other. I have good instincts.

Lots of love and big hugs,

Morganna xxxx

P.s. I am still giggling.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Oh morganna you are like a breath of fresh air! I am still giggling too 
I know we would hit it off if we met!  Lots of hugs and hope all is well with u
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Coolish

Morganna - you've really made me giggle. Sorry! It's just the thought of the poor woman on the other end of the phone being all confused


----------



## morganna

Oh Jules.........
I have Defo lost the plot.
This waiting for a scan business is a whole new headtrip!!!!
Roll on may 9th
That's it
That's gonna be the day.

If I keep sane untill then 
M. Xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

He hee Morganna...

My twinny picked the sane scan date 
as me!!
Too funny!!
If we give birth on the same day,
it'll crack me up!

XxBG


----------



## mandalay

I am crossing my fingers that everything works out well for you.  It's an anxious time.  They say that the most important thing is to stay calm    But that's impossible!  Maybe think of the rest of us sending you positive good thoughts will help.  xxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Mandalay,
I'm finding it very hard to stay calm.

I'm much better when I keep busy, but then I worry that I'm
doing too much!!

8 days til scan.
I'm thinking of the good thoughts that you and all others are sending us
'Waiting for scanners'

XBG


----------



## Coolish

Morganna - I just have a vision of her coming off the phone with a confused face, asking her colleagues what the hell is a dildo cam! Keeps making me smile 

The waiting for a scan is actually even harder than the 2ww. I think keeping busy is good, just don't do too much. I kept the pma going by listening to my Circle+Bloom - it was important to keep reminding myself to feel positive.


----------



## JacH

Not been on here for ages but my little girl turning 1 tomorrow made me wonder how everyone was. So pleased to see good news for Morganna and Butterfly girl. Also to see Cooljules has a lovely baby now too. 
Wishing everyone lots of luck!!!


----------



## morganna

Thank you jach 

Hope your little girl has a lovely day tomorrow. Xx

Mrsc........thinking of u. Xx
Jules.......yes its tough waiting for scan. Going to log onto ultrasound now and book the dildo......haha. Xx


----------



## Coolish

Hey JacH - lovely to hear from you - crikey your DD is one now? Fantastic


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear all
Hope everyone is ok  
Well I have had a roller coaster day, it's my lovely daughters birthday today so had to stay happy and positive for her and did enjoy her birthday, family round, cake, candles etc. This morning though I had my scan, I brought it forward as I couldn't wait unit Saturday. Anyway had the "dildocam"  And she confirmed I had a complete miscarriage and there was nothing left of the pregnancy, about 2 hours later had lots of red blood. So that's it really, all over for me, not sure of next step, have to regroup  but in no rush to make decisions. It's funny but it was on my daughters birthday 2 years ago that me and OH decided to TTC, and 2 years later here we are?
Thanks morganna for the PM and for thinking of me and all you other ladies who have been wishing me well
Hope you are all doing ok and wish you all well
Will catch up soon
Lots of love
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Mrs C,
I'm so so sorry    
I have no words for you that may help.
i know nothing will make it better.
Im just sending hugs and love and always message
me if you need to talk sweetie  xxxxxxx
Look after yourself... And have a huge drink!



Thanks JacH for your congrats 
It's still very surreal at the moment.

Happy birthday to your sweet little girl!  

I'm only just dreaming of that day!

XBG


----------



## morganna

Ah mrsc I am so sorry. I was hoping for some good news for you. Seems very unfair to get so far. 
Sending you a big hug and lots of love.
Morganna xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Sorry mrs c life does sux at times but take the time to regroup and follow your dreams.
To all you other crazy pregnant mummas out there with your talk of dildo cams such a crack up.
Beat the staff call them dildo cams we the general public call them internal ultrasound lol.
Mad house here kids and me have been sick for 2 weeks and I have 15 days till the shipping container arrives so we can pack to move 9 hours north of sydney. 5 boxes packed need to get more done least this will be my last ever move. The only other move I make down the back to our cemetery I won't be doing that one 
Love and luck to you all , , malabarxxxx


----------



## mandalay

I am so sorry Mrsctobe.    Take good care of yourself.  xxx


----------



## Minerva

Mrsctobe - was checking in to wish you luck for tomorrow, I'm so very sorry to hear your news      So devastating to get so far then receive that news.  I know there is nothing I can say that will make you feel better so just sending you a big virtual hug


----------



## morganna

Malabar girl........good luck with move! U certainly have your hands full. Xx

Minerva.......bet u can't wait till the 6th for your scan. How far along will u be then? How r u feeling?

I feel reassured today............did a clear blue digi and it came up as it should regarding how many weeks pregnant. And scan is booked for next Friday when I shall be 6wks 3 days. Might be a bit early but hoping to see something. 

Love to all.
M. Xxx


----------



## Courgette

MrsC, so sad to hear your news. It's very cruel to have got this far and to then experience an early loss   


Morganna, it's fab when a digital test says exactly what it should .... I'm just waiting for confirmation of twins at the very least   


Hello to everyone else and wishing you a lovely BH weekend (if you're in UK!)


----------



## Laurak

hello everyone,

If you ladies dont mind, I will pop in here every now and then or maybe once a week to
check in to give/help/support as I am not ready for another IVF now after a failed one 
in December. so really not much to contribute but still want to be a part of this great 
group.

ivf journey is an emotional roller coaster and glad about the moral support here.  
it is useful to talk to people who are going through the same challenges as you 
are facing!!! At least you are not on your own.


----------



## Laurak

Sorry about the news MrsC.  mentally prepare youself the night before that this one too shall 
pass and when you wake up that you will get through this day, worry about the rest tomorrow, 
just focus on today. Please stay strong and happy belated birthday to your daughter. Hugs! 
 

Cooljules I am trying to stay active too so that when I am ready I will be in good shape! I was told
not to try another one right away so as to give the body rest a bit. 

BG, and Morganna, I am praying that everything works out for both of you when you go for your scan.

BG, everytime you are anxious try counting from 10 backwards, repeat if you want until feel better.
has helped for me.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear all
Thankyou so much for you thoughts and kind wishes it means a lot to me. I have no choice but to accept it and move on, I'm going to enjoy the bank holiday weekend with my lovely family ( i am blessed with 3 lovely children and i know how fortunate i am for that) i hope the sun shines  
Can't wait for scan news   
Love to all  
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## mandalay

Three months before my youngest son was conceived, I had a miscarriage.  I was shattered.
Would I have wished it any differently?  Not for a minute!  I wouldn't change a hair on my son's head and he couldn't have come along if it hadn't been for my earlier disappointment.  MrsC, you will look back on this the same way because I am sure that your son/daughter-to-be will be so wonderful and soon to be.  What is most important is that you keep hoping.  We must surely feel that we have our fate in our hands with IVF and DE but I think it is all still as 'meant to be' as naturally conceived babies.  You have done it before...and you will do it again!  Enjoy your weekend.  We are already so lucky.  xxx


----------



## morganna

Mrsc.............I really admire you. 
In your adversity, you still see the positive side and also still think of others.
I hope u have a nice weekend with your family.
Big hugs and lots of love,
Morgana xxx

Laura......u don't have to be actively trying to post here. We're here just to talk as well. Its so important that we do not feel alone and can come here to chat. Thank u for the good wishes.

Courgette.........thank you! How are the twins? 
Morganna xx

Mandalay......hope u have a lovely weekend. Xxxx


----------



## Minerva

Morgana - on Tuesday I will be 10 weeks 2 days, its the first time I see the specialist in high risk twins so am quite nervous.  Actually, terrified!  Am worrying whether one/either of the two beans are still there, and if they are whether the hematoma has grown and is starting to threaten them again. The time between scans just goes sooooo slowly.  I think at 6w3d you will definitely be able to see the sac(s), maybe a bit early for the HBs though. How would you feel about twins/trips?  

Mrsctobe - thinking of you and hoping you are managing ok  

Waves to everyone


----------



## morganna

Minerva............good luck on Tuesday! I hope all goes well. I am sure it will. A lot of the ladies on the dogus thread that I go on had hematomas and went on to have perfectly healthy babies.................twins, and singletons.

I will be ecstatic to have 1 birth child!!!  But more than that would just mean extras blessings. I am completely open to what the good lord gives me. I am not a 'religious' person, but I do believe the little souls are choosing me to be their mum!  

So............bring it on. I have no fears, on how many.

Let us know how it goes Tuesday!! I am sure you are going to be just fine. Hematomas are common.

Lots of love,

Morganna xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Mrs C I am so sorry to have come on tonight and read your news, sorry it is a bit delayed but i am sending you loads of hugs and love, you are one amazing person!      


Morganna that's great news to hear, keep going your scan will be fine I'm sure! xx       


Minerva wishing you so much luck for your scan it must be so worrying, but keep positive your dream is in sight and your twins needs lots of positive vibes from their mummy!            


Mandalay what a lovely message, I still keep trying to keep my dream alive, although I have just started a new job it's still going to be a few months to say the least before I try unless the lottery comes up xx


Laurak I know how you feel I have been there before, take your time and do it when you are ready, plenty of rest and positivity for when you do - never know it maybe the same time as me.


has anybody else who is still trying thought about the Polish clinic i am likely to go to?? That reminds me must contact Reprofit to say now working but still a while to go and the Polish clinic, so I keep them on my side and costs down as much as possible!


Love to everyone else if I haven't mentioned you xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear all
Just logged on to see the lovely thoughts and messages from everyone, it nearly made me cry. Thankyou all for your support it means a lot. I hope everyone is ok and enjoys the bank holiday 
Mrs c xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

What I love about these boards all the years I have been on them is the support you get MrsCTobe - it does mean a lot doesn't it when you go through whatever you do - sending you lots of sunshine and love on this bank holiday.


Can I ask please people who have been through the change so to speak, which I started in Dec 13, Reprofit have told me the meds I need but can anyone tell me how it works, what you've taken and over how long (including intripalids if you've taken them) and how on earth do you know when its time to have the tx?  Baffling me!  I will mail reprofit and they are good at explaining but I think hearing if from you would so help me prepare for the future. I will also, at long last, email the polish clinic this week at some point, but it's going to be a few months yet worse luck - my probationary period is 6 months!


Thanks all and hope you are enjoying the sunshine we are having for a change, I've backache from weeding!


xxxx


----------



## morganna

Hi Olga,

I was on hrt for the first two tries of donor eggs. I stopped the hrt and just switched to progynnova. 
This 3rd try, I did not go back on hrt. I stayed off it. I just had a theory that my body should be free of hrt before the third treatment. There is no evidence to suggest this, but I thought it might help.

Hope that helps.

Regards to intralipids, I used them for this third try. It was suggested I may have immune issues, but I had no tests to prove it. Just felt intralipids might help.! They can do no harm.

Love,

Morganna xx

Mrsc................hope you are okay.  
.


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks Morganna

So the drugs with strange names Stepan/Vit told me about are HRT then Not on that and don't really want to go on it if i can help it. BCP or dawn regulation[/size] - these are the meds Stepan told me which they would provide me with and of course the intrapalids - he did mention IVIG but said not to do that? Does this make any sense to you at all??
[/size]
[/size]How are you feeling by the way       

PM me if it is easier to answer my questions, oh by the way do you know of Agate that translated my test results for me as I couldn't afford to go back to London? It may be worth me mailing her if she is still on here about the intrapalids etc, do you you think?

Sorry to bombard you on Bank Holiday Monday - would love to meet up some time xx


----------



## morganna

Olga i have no idea if the drugs are hrt.
I just mentioned I was on hrt because of menopause.
You need clarification on your protocol.
Agate can still be contacted on the immunes thread.

I am feeling fine!
No symptoms. But I am not 6 weeks yet so still early days. Looking forward to scan on Friday, when I will be 6 weeks3days.

Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hello everyone
It's a lovely day today, Minerva how did it Go with specialist? Hope it all went ok
Morganna can't wait for news on Friday  
Love to all  
off to work now 
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Minerva

Mrsctobe - the visit with the specialist brought good and bad news.  One of our little babes hasnt made it    Just a few days ago they were both growing and with strong heatbeats, now one of them is just laid there silently, so sad to see.  But...the good news is that the other baby seems fine for the time being, wriggling away and with visible tiny arms and legs.  We tried to prepare ourselves for this but it still comes as a shock.  Now we have to 'regroup' and concentrate on our surviving bean.  Actually "bean" isnt appropriate any more as he/she measures over 4cm! Next appointment will be the 12 week scan.

Wishing all the best of luck for Morgana and BG for Friday!

Hello to everyone


----------



## morganna

Thanks Mrs c.......and its so nice to'hear' your positive upbeat self!!!

Minerva..........I am sorry you had mixed news.
It must have saddened you to hear the news. 
But on the bright side you have your baby still, and that must bring you solace.
This journey is fraught with ups and downs, highs and lows, sorrow and joy.
An emotional rollercoaster of emotions.

Take good care of yourself and only positive vibes coming your way!

AFM .................definitely anxious about scan on Friday. Still zero symptoms! And so hoping to hear a heartbeat, even though scan is a bit early!
M. Xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear all
Minerva I'm so sorry to hear your news of little bean not making it, it is very sad and hard to get to 10 weeks then lose one, like  you say regroup and concentrate on the the Little one wriggling around 
Like morganna says this is such a roller coaster
morganna  good luck with scan on Friday but wont you be 7  weeks on Friday if egg collection was on 4th April? If so you will hopefully see a heartbeat  
I have a new plan, my Prague clinic can't treat me before I am 50 in June as they believe my uterus needs 6 weeks to recover after miscarriage so my plan b is possibly dogus, I have emailed them and keep telling myself it's 3rd time lucky!  
Love to all  
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Minerva - sending you huge hugs and love, do re-group and take a bit of time over lost beanie - but then think about that wonderful little one there waving arms and legs at you, which is such a good sign! Keep positive, sending you lots of vibes for little - growing beanie               


MrsCTobe - are  you only thinking of Dogus or are  you interested in the one in Poland I am emailing at the weekend? it's the one which stepan & Vit at Reprofit said the first ladies from there may get a discount.  I'm yet to check I will still get this, hoping so as it will be a few months yet for me - I'll let you know if you are interested?


Morganna - hugs and luck for Fri, think positive. I had no symptoms with the twins, bit of sickness but that was further on and my tummy felt full, if that makes sense and pushed on my clothes. I think my first scan was 8 weeks, can't remember now. Will be keeping my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi Olga
I did look at other clinics including Poland, Ukraine and other Eastern  Europe clinics but they all want 2 visits, 1 for initial consultation and sperm testing and because I'm nearly 50 they want to do a " health assessment" to see if I'm fit enough. I really only want to travel once, and the Prague clinic has checked me over thoroughly and there are no issues. Dogus only seems to expect 1 visit which suits me and there are no age limits, I will take me time to decide and also raise more money! OH has an old sports car which i can see going on eBay soon, lol! How's the new job going?
Love mrs c xxxx


----------



## morganna

Mrcctobe............eBay needs that sports car!!!   

And if you check the dogus thread they have had great success lately. One woman is expecting triplets, a couple, twins !! But very good success rates. And of course I can tell you everything you need to know about dogus. There were some negative reviews in the past which still haunt them, but things improved and their stats speak volumes.

As a matter of fact..........I used donor eggs but yes.........egg collection was April 4th. Does that make me 7weeks on Friday? I must be doing something wrong when I calculate. Dah!!

I am really happy you are thinking ahead!! Really pleased!!

As a thought.........my protocol included shots every 4days after et, with proluton, to keep the progesterone levels up. U take them 20 days post transfer. And if you feel the need or have multiples u can go on with it to 32 weeks. Just thought I would mention it. 

Love,
Morganna.

Olga.........hope job is going well and you get some answers from your clinic. Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks morganna, I do feel better now I have a plan! 
So on 4th April you would have been 2 weeks pregnant so to speak and 5 weeks later makes you 7, maybe you are counting from embryo transfer? I had a very prompt and detailed reply from dogus only thing i didnt like was staying for 7 days for embryo transfer, seems so long!?
Love mrs c xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks both for your responses.  Trying to catch up a bit on here this week, hard work in the new job I am so so busy, but I am hoping that it will mean a trip to Poland or wherever as a result and have to say I am really enjoying it, nice people and love the work as its the industry and membership I used to be in, so just my cup of tea, just hope I can go for my last chance saloon go so to speak!


I don't want to do 2 visits either - see what they say though, is it the same clinic as I've been told about or the one orginally they told me about? I already have the embryos and am healthy. I don't need the sperm etc. So just a case of transfer and as I've been with Reprofit so long I'm hoping they will back me up and provide details about me as well as mine. Let's see eh!


Get that sports car on e-bay, lol    with dogus it's the additional cost for me I can't do hence Stepan/Vit trying to find a clinic nearer to home for me, bless them.  If you stay 7 days think about the rest you will get before coming home, nice and relaxing as long as you don't hit the sunbathing and stay in the shade. One thing I did with the twins when pg was take it so easy not like before thinking I could go to work etc, I took 2 weeks off!


Morganna thanks for the hope the jobs going well, so far so good as said, but I do have a 6 month probationary period! Let us know about Fri xxx


----------



## Coolish

Minerva - what mixed news your scan brought.  So sorry about the second bean buy yeah for the second big bean xx When I had a scan at almost 6 weeks we had 2 sacs but only one heartbeat. It was sad but still unbelievably wonderful to know that one was still strong and doing well. You've got a wonderful little lufe growing in there xx

mrsctobe - sounds good that you have a plan xx

Morganna - good luck for Friday. Sounds like you will be 7 weeks so should see the start of that jelly bean shape


----------



## Butterfly girl

Just jumping on quickly to wish Morganna all the best for her scan tomorrow.
Of course I wish it could have been me and as Mrs Ctobe and Minerva understand, it's one day at a time at the moment.
I want more good news on this thread and
maybe it will be me one day soon.

Tomorrow is a new day.

And I'm going to a day spa for just over 2 hour treatment!

XBG


----------



## pretorija

BG


----------



## morganna

Thank you BG.
Thinking of you each day, and sending strength and love.
M. Xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Bfg am I reading this right? Mc I can't believe it I am devastated for you.
Sending lots of hugs your way xxxxx
Good luck morganna for your scan xxx


----------



## Minerva

Butterfly Girl - I must have missed your message somehow, I am so so sorry.  Impossible to believe how cruel life can be at times, sending you love and hugs  

Morgana - got everything crossed for you tomorrow   like you say, this is the biggest rollercoaster we're every likely to ride! 

Olga - thanks for the good vibes!  Sorry cant help with the meds/Polish clinic issue...

Mrsctobe - so great to hear you have a new plan!  I have come to the conclusion that it is very much a numbers game - if you just keep trying youre number eventually will come up.  Of course keeping trying needs unlimited supplies of courage, and money of course.  We had just about run out of the first, and we ran out of the second years ago    but decided on one last try.  Give the old sports car a good scrubbing up and get it advertised!

Cooljules - yes we are very grateful to have our solitary bean, all along to be truthful it felt like we were somehow being "greedy" hoping for two.  It would have been the perfect way to get a ready-made family.  But after being inspired by how brave everyone is on here I'm not writing off going back for our frosties if this one works out well!

AFM got up this morning and feel absolutely un-pregnant.  Nothing, nada.  My huge bump has deflated, the sickness is gone, even the gassyness and heartburn have gone.  I suppose it could be because now there's only one in there.  But of course now I'm obsessing that Bean no.2 has gone the same way as no.1  

Waves to everyone


----------



## artist_mum

I just popped on here to see how you were all doing

*butterfly girl* i am so so sorry to read your news. Just want to send you a massive hug.

*morgana* still rooting for you here! all the best for tomorrow's scan

*minerva* Sorry to hear you lost one of your little ones. Sounds to me like you have a little fighter in there, so hang on in there won't you - lots of positive thoughts.. take care of yourself

good luck everyone else with their plans. I'm so struggling to give up which is what I've really been told (due to fibroids and Asherman's syndrome diagnosed in last hysto). And I look on here and feel inspired by you all!

Artist 
xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Helllo all
Morganna good luck for tomorrow I can't wait for news, will be sneaking on FF in work to see  
My poor OH if only he knew we were all plotting to sell his car for treatment 
Minerva maybe it's because you are over 10 weeks and the placenta is taking over now? Try not to worry  
Butterfly thinking of you, I hope you enjoyed your spa day 
Love to everyone else
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks everyone.
Malabar, I can't believe it either.
I still feel pregnant and it's so unfair.
I cry a lot.

The day spa girl hardly touched me but it was still nice.

Beta on Monday , finally may be able to come to terms with it.

I'm pretty lonely. Thank goodness for FFs and TV.

Couldn't even talk to Mum in the phone tonight without beginning to cry.

Come in girls I need to hear some BFPs to make me feel better.

Xx
BG


----------



## morganna

BG....love and strength and continued support and hope coming your way!! Xxc
AFM.....after a looooong and emotional journey (waiting for a baby for 4 decades....since 16)......
Today's scan showed 2 heartbeats. Twins. 7.8 and 8.4mm.

I am so thankfull!!!

Love
Morganna xxxxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Morganna what fantastic news I am absolutely thrilled for you  
Twins and lovely heartbeats  
Butterfly hope you're ok  
Mrs c xxxxx


----------



## julia3620

Dear BG,

I am sorry to hear that it is so difficult for you and that you are feeling lonely. Keep reaching out and allowing yourself support. It is such a hard time but I hope you feel better when you have the beta on Monday. It is so difficult when symptoms are still with you. Take very good care and allow in as much TLC as you can.

Morganna, I am thrilled for you.... such a long wait but you have allowed yourself to pursue your dream. What strength and courage.

Julia xx


----------



## Minerva

Butterflygirl - this rollercoaster journey is such a long and lonely one, the truth is the only people who can truly know how you are feeling right now are those of us who have been through it ourselves. Hope it makes you feel even a tiny bit better to know that we are all thinking about you and sending you love and healing hugs   

Morgana - oh my goodness, what amazing news!  So very pleased for you    Now just take every day at a time, relax as much as you can and enjoy being doubly pregnant!  

Mrsctobe - hopefully you are right and the placenta is kicking in properly now.  I have to start decreasing the meds (progsterone and estrogen patches) tomorrow and am a bit nervous about doing so, as it means that the baby is really on his/her own as from now. Cant help laughing about your poor OH having his car sold out from under him    Hope youre feeling a bit better

Wishing everyone as good a weekend as possible


----------



## olgakorbut

BG sending you loads of love, life is so unfair at times, please PM if you want to talk been there myself a few times now, so understand. Keep strong and come on here whenever you need us          


MrsCT - you sold that car yet?     


Minerva - you hang on in there for that little one, you'll be fine I'm sure, lots of positive vibes coming your way       


Morganna - oh my god, what wonderful news to see this evening, so thrilled for you and gives me so much positivity for the future, you've waited so long and taken things carefully this time - whoopee!!!       


Love to everyone else! xxxxx


----------



## morganna

Thank you mrsc, Julia, Minerva and olga 
I was exhausted ....mentally, when I left the clinic and got on that train from Chelmsford back home. And in a bit of a daze!

And its sweet to have the scans to look at 


Minerva..........I will be nervous too at that 10 week mark without some of the meds! 

Thank you again ladies.

M. Xxx


----------



## mandalay

Congratulations Morganna!  Every time I open this thread to read, there you are at the start.  You are an inspiration!  Stay well.


----------



## CherieJ

Hi Morganna...is it true?  You are expecting!!!!!!  I just checked in and wanted to see what was happening to you .... and saw your wonderful news!!!!!  Fill me in!

Cherie


----------



## Coolish

BG - so sorry to hear what's happened. You need to take a little time to look after yourself and grieve.  Don't feel lonely as ladies here on FF know what you are going through and can help support you xx

Morganna - wow congratulations on twinnies!

Minerva - I was really nervous about stopping the meds too, but the placenta starts to take over at about 10 weeks so it's really ok. It's actually really nice when you stop the meds - it feels lovely not to be popping pills and injecting. You feel almost 'normal' 

Mrsctobe - is that car on ebay yet?


----------



## morganna

Cherie...........long time since we 'spoke'.
Yes its true 
How are you doing? Have you had your twins?


Mandalay...........thank you. Xx


Jules,, thank you. It hasn't sunk in yet! Xx
Morganna xx


----------



## Kim01

Morgana- that is wondetful news, twins. Whoopee.
BG - big hugs.
AFM- hoping for FET in 2 weeks time. Hi to everyone else


----------



## morganna

Thanks kim 
Loads and loads of luck with fet!
Please keep us posted.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Courgette

Wow Morganna!! Huge congratulations ... Twins!! I had a feeling it would be    I know exactly how you will be feeling and I wish you all the best   


Butterfly Girl, I'm sorry that I don't really know your story like the others do, but it looks from your signature that you really need a break as you've been through so much. Sending much positivity for the future x


Minerva, those pregnancy feelings are funny things and they do come & go! I'm sure you are worrying over nothing .... it's got to be good if you're feeling well right?!


Mrsctobe, you sound amazingly upbeat & positive ... and yes, sell the car!!


Hi to everyone else x


----------



## malabar girl

Butterfly I am here if you need to talk at least we are in the same country. 
Morganna huge congratulations to you and the twins enjoy xxxc
Love and hugs to all it is mother's day here today xxx


----------



## morganna

Thank you courgette.

Malabar.....happy mothers day! Xx
BG......sending loads of love. Xxxx
M.


----------



## morganna

morganna said:


> Thank you courgette.
> 
> Malabar.....happy mothers day! Xx
> BG......sending loads of love. Xxxx
> M.


----------



## mandalay

Corgette, can I ask where you went for your treatment?


----------



## Courgette

Hi mandalay, of course, I went to Gennet Clinic in Prague, and was treated at 48 (twice). I would definitely recommend this clinic x


----------



## TigerMum

Hi girls, I have read all 119 pages of your posts and followed your ups and downs along your journies and just wanted to say hello and offer a little support if I can at times. I am 52, remarried to a wonderful man with no children of his own, I have four grown up kids from a previous marriage which I am very thankful for. We tried nature for several years and it did not work, I had a couple of early miscarriages and then pretty much gave up bothering about it all. I suggested DE to hubby years ago but he didn't want to give up on me and then the end of last year we talked about it all again because someone suggested to us having children of our own and thought we looked young enough to be able to do so!  Anyway, this time, he agreed to try DE. We ended up working with a clinic in California, I found a beautiful blue eyed blonde donor with an uncanny resemblance to myself and I had a fresh cycle in March just before my 52nd birthday. We transferred one perfect PGS tested 6 day blast but the cycle failed. 

I am going back in June for a FET cycle and plan to transfer two this time on June 6th. This will still  leave two more blasts as back up if it fails again. It's not cheap in the US and prior health tests and mock cycles are strict but the treatment is second to none, the embryologists are amazing and I have every confidence it will work.  But if we use all our blasts up and it has not, we will draw a line under it and travel Italy in a red open topped sports car with no regrets instead! Best wishes to all of you brave ladies.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Dear tigermum
Thankyou for your lovely post, it must have taken some doing reading all 119 pages! Sorry your cycle failed in march and all the best of luck in June for your FET. I too feel like you that there will be a point where I would draw a line under it and move on with no regrets, I'm not sure when that will be though, the next cycle will be my 3rd and maybe my last? I admire your back up plan and it is easier to move on without regret than wishing you had done more or tried longer etc. We can only give it our best shot and hope we get lucky 
Lots of love and luck to you and all the other ladies
Mrs c xx


----------



## malabar girl

Welcome tiger mum good luck with everything I too was similar to you it was my hubby with no children wanted children etc we had put a limit on right at the start traveling from Australia to greece not cheap. We agreed to 3 cycles 1st failed second resulted in my daughter 3rd resulted in my son  I was very lucky


----------



## Courgette

Good luck Tigermum! We agreed on 3 cycles too


----------



## morganna

Welcome tigermum,
I don't believe in putting a number on things. Too much pressure! And there's already enough pressure!
Its a numbers game after all.
But best of luck with everything!
Morganna xxxi


----------



## TigerMum

Thanks for the welcome girls and your positivity. I had my baseline check on Wednesday and my lining was measuring too thick at 10mm. My Progesterone was also too high at 43 pmol. Anyway, I have been freaking out for the past 48 hours over it as I thought I might have to cancel my cycle but had everything re measured today and it's now 5.6mm and Prog has dropped to 0.03 pmol which means I can start taking my Estradiol as planned.  I really want to stick to my June 6th transfer day as it is my husbands deceased fathers birthday and so we feel it's a good omen and he will be looking down on us and wishing us luck!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Good luck TigerMum.
I think you're doing the right thing.

We are the same age!!

I'm tossing up whether to cycle in July after a 
miscarriage 2 weeks ago. I was 6 weeks pregnant.

I'm glad your hubby decided to go with donor eggs.
From what I hear, it makes no difference. They are still your flesh and
blood. Nurture not nature.

Hi to everyone else.
Sorry I've been AWOL


XxxxBG


----------



## Butterfly girl

TigerMum I forgot to say you may want to do a Hystroscopy.

You still have time I think.
It's only a day procedure, cleans out the lining to be built up fresh and
new.
I think as long as its about 3 weeks out you could try?

Just a thought.
XBG


----------



## TigerMum

Thanks Butterfly, too late to do it now but if I fail this cycle I will consider it for the next one. All going well and day four of Estradiol now. I am giving accupunture a try this time, finding it very relaxing and it seems to be helping my gut.


----------



## TigerMum

Can you lovely ladies tell me which clinics in Europe are able to offer PGD testing? i think you are mostly using clinics in Europe and know a lot about them. I know someone wanting to use this test and she will have to go to a place in Europe for her DE IVF treatment.  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Minerva

Hi Ladies

After worrying about a complete lack of symps for a few days they came back with a vengeance and I've been feeling totally grotty, not been able to do much at all. Just goes to show that a sudden lack of symptoms doesnt mean a thing though! You were right Courgette 

Morgana - how are you feeling, when is the next scan?

Butterfly Girl - good to see you are making new plans

Mrsctobe - hope you are ok and the car sprucing-up is going well

Cooljules - yes youre right its good to be off the three times a day progesterone (very messy) and also the patches - nor more rubbing my tummy red raw trying to get the glue off! Now its just blue/green/yellow from the Clexane - I'm on that till the end of the pregnancy. Must admit I have started knicker-watch again though...just in case 

Tigermum - best of luck with your latest cycle! Dont understand how your lining could go from 10m to 5.6mm without you having a bleed? Must agree with Morgana about putting a limit on things, I think it just adds pressure. We started TTC over 8 years ago and agreed on stopping after 2 years (which obviously didnt happen) and I think all the "ok this is the very last time" every time we went over our limit did add to the stress. Also I imagine it might be slightly easier (hesitate to use the word _easy_ relating to anything TTC) if you already are lucky enough to have a child (or various). When you are facing a childless future forever after it is soooo hard to say "enough is enough". I too did acupuncture twice a week for a month before ET and am convinced it helped. Another thing I did this last time - after 8 years of ALWAYS resting post-transfer, then spending two days on sofa-duty, then taking it really easy till OTD - this last time I read that all that rest might be negative for implantation. So this time I got up immediately after transfer and went home and pottered about doing stuff. Lead a completely normal life right up to OTD too, no special resting at all. Maybe had nothing at all to do with the outcome, but there are studies that suggest that resting is not good. Just thought I ought to mention it  Oh and we used an embryoscope too - supposedly gave us another extra 10-20% chance of success.

I think at Dogus in Cyprus they do PGD testing and you can choose the gender. I know they do it in Spain but its illegal to choose the sex of the baby there.

AFM had a huge, huge wobble last week thinking that baby two had died too  anyway at the 12 week scan everything was absolutely fine. He/she was wriggling all over and is now frog-sized. I think I have felt a few tiny, fluttery nudges but the obstet told me that basically I was imagining it as its "not possible" so early. Well I know what wind/gas feels like and I also know what baby-nudges feel like and I'm sure I can feel it now and again! Next visit/scan in 3 weeks.

Apologies to everyone I've forgotten x


----------



## Coolish

Minerva - stopping most of the drugs did start to make the pregnancy feel more 'normal'. I had a major wobble at 9 weeks and booked a privwte scan. I was on knicker watch throughout the whole pregnancy!


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear ladies,
I haven't posted for ages but have kept an eye out for all of you. We have been having treatment in Bulgaria and I am pleased to say that it has definitely worked after all this time. It's been 12 years of trying with and without help and when I got to old to go to Genet after our cycle there we really didn't know what we were going to do. The clinic in Sophia took us in. Doctor Stamenov did all my tests and found things nobody else even bothered to look for. He put me a cure 10 days before transfer and then took a blood sample to make PBMC for me. They were incredibly thorough. We had our DE transfer on March the 8th and we are very pleased to say that I am now 13 and half weeks pregnant. We had our first scan at 8 weeks and got to hear the heartbeat. Then another 4 weeks of waiting for the 12 week scan and praying that everything was going well. I still can't believe after all this time things are finally looking up. 

So dear ladies do not give up hope. It's what keeps us going. 

have a great day.

T


----------



## morganna

Minerva..... so glad everything is going well and you are more reassured now  
I feel fine..........just very tired. Next scan is may 30th at 9 weeks 

Wannabemumagain...............fantastic news!! Congratulations. The clinic sound very thorough!! Do they have an age limit? Just curious for other women.  They sound like they really care! you must be so pleased.  wonderful news. 

Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi Morganna,
They don't operate with an age limit. I'm 52 and we started with them when I was almost 51. They did a really detailed history. He takes patients on the basis of health issues. He won't do it if your not in good health but age otherwise doesn't bother him. He told me when he put the eggs in that he was 90 pro cent sure this would work this time. I appreciated that he didn't make a promise that it would all be good but he meant that he found all the kinks so now it really was just a matte of everything sticking. He knew I could have kids it was just a matter a enhancing the possibilities and of DE from a 22 year old doesn't hurt. After last week when we got to see arms and legs and fingers and toes it is starting to sink in.  

We're back in Norway where we live and I've seen 2 specialists here. They both say everything is good and my age is a minimal risk. 

So now everything is just waiting every 4 weeks to see my gyno and check that everything is okay.


----------



## morganna

That's fantastic news for older women! It really does sound a quality clinic!
Again huge congrats to you. Lovely news  
M. Xx


----------



## TigerMum

Minerva, thanks for your information and congrats on your little miracle.

I had actually started my menses at the first check where I was 10 mm and on day 3 it had shed down to 5.6 so I was good to go! 
My clinic only asks for a quiet day post transfer then says normal activities afterwards which is what I did last time anyway but no joy all the same. I don't think sitting about is good for blood flow or your mind.
I am putting a limit on all of this, I have four frosties left, will use two this transfer leaving two more as a back up for another trip in September. I do not want to start over with a new donor, both hubby and myself have agreed to give this our all for this one year only which we are doing. If it doesn't work out, I do have four beautiful adult children of my own and hubby although he has no children of his own, knew this may not happen for us, he says he is happy he waited to marry later in life the right person for him, if we have a child together it will be the icing on our cake but if it doesn't happen, our cake is pretty amazing anyway.  Flying 16 hours to LA each trip is hard enough, let alone the side affects of the drugs, dealing with the disappointments and the stress of it all, it takes a toll on your health. I have not been able to discuss what we are going thru currently with friends either, my daughters know what I am doing only. I don't want my friends to know as it will just add to the pressure for each trip. It's hard to decline a wine, feel down and pretend to be normal etc etc, I just want this to work for my husband and the thought of raising another baby with him fills me with joy as I know he will be an amazing father. If it doesn't work, I want my life back.


----------



## Courgette

Wannabeamomagain! Good to 'see' you on here and hope all is going well for you!   


Minerva ... I think the earliest I have ever felt 'baby flutterings' is at 14 weeks .. are they getting stronger? What a relief for you anyway to see all was well   


Tigermum .... your words could have been mine a couple of years ago! I have an adult family too but so wanted a baby with DH as he had never even been close to having a baby in the past and wanted to be a daddy so much. Early in our relationship, I did suggest he should meet someone else if having a child was really important to him but he said he would rather be with me even if we never had a child of our own. There were times when we never even dared dream that it could happen and I agree that it really takes over your life. We set ourselves a maximum of 3 attempts (more if there were frosties) and then that would be it, leave it & get on with our lives .... I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## TigerMum

Courgette, congratulations on your twins, I hope to be successful this time and emulate you further!  Things are looking great currently, my lining is now 10 mm and blood work is fine. Things look even better than my failed cycle in March and  I feel good actually, starting to feel quite positive about it all again.  I have 1 week and 5 days to my transfer. I really hope it works this time, my husband has maintained his excitement over it all and I really want this to happen for him.


----------



## Courgette

Tigermum, that does sound good!! I think women like us, who have previously had successful pregnancies, do stand a very good chance, particularly when going down the DE route ... roll on the next week or so    xx


----------



## Minerva

Morgana - how are you feeling? Have you started having any symptoms yet?  Only 4 days till your scan!

Tigermum - sounds like everything is going really well, so hope it works for you and your DH!  Its great that you have a Plan B that is also wonderful for both of you, just in case (but hoping you wont need it) Or maybe merge the two and take your baby to Italy in a red soft top !

Courgette - yes my flutters are getting stronger, in fact this morning I felt a really strong one!  With my daughter I had an anterior placenta and so all her moving was sort of "muted".  It would be lovely to have the reassurance of strong kicking...

Wannabemom - its lovely to hear your fantastic news, congrats!  I am just behind you as I am 13w 1day today.  Are you having another detailed scan before 20 weeks or just having normal check-up scans?  Are you feeling good?

Waves to BG, Mrsctobe and everyone else


----------



## morganna

Hi Minerva,

No..........no symptoms! And I am beginning to feel grateful for that, as I hear it can be horrendous!
I just am tired.
I read that steroids mask symptons............and I end mine in another week........so god help me. 
Can't wait for Friday for scan!
I want to find out if they are identical or fraternal. Hope they can tell at 10 weeks.

Do you know what your twins are? Identical or fraternal?

Tigermum..........gosh........not long now!!! Wishing you loads of luck!!

Hi to all.

M. Xx


----------



## daisyg

Morganna,

You can't tell for sure if the twins are fraternal or identical at 10 weeks. Even identical twins can develop in separate sacs and don't always share a placenta. More info. here.

http://www.tamba.org.uk/Pregnancy/Antenatal-Care

Having said that, it is very likely that if you see 2 sacs you have fraternal twins!

Best of luck!

Daisy
Xxx


----------



## azanni

Hello ladies , OMG I am so excited to read all all the good news , its so inspiring. I haven't been looking on the boards for ages , saving saving and trying not to go crazy or give up the dream .
Every one of your stories touches my heart ,  I have shed tears, its the knowing that here , there is so much understanding for this long winding path. Will keep checking in to see how things are going , I learn so much here about the power of womanhood xx


----------



## lana-morales

hi ladies
just saying a big WOW to Morgana - fantastic! today is my 62nd b-day and we celebrated first thing in the morning - my non identical, almost 6 year old triplets,(GGG) DH and me.
life is good!
Lana


----------



## julia3620

Dear All,

I check in every so often and it is so heartening to hear your experiences, inspiring. Lana, thank you so much for posting. I am 52 years old and have had several failed cycles but am going to try again over the Summer. Recently, for the first time, I have been worrying about my age and whether I am too old to be a mother and whether I will just be too tired and so unsavvy to mother so............. it is good to hear that life is good for you!!

Morganna, as always I am delighted to read your posts and your joy!

Greeting to everyone else!

Julia


----------



## olgakorbut

It's nice to come on the board this morning and read such lovely stories, post a spell in hospital for a week! Gastric reflux kicked in and I was so fed up with being sick I gave in after 3 days of trying to get through it and went to hospital. How I drove there I have no idea the 20 min journey took 2.5 hours!!! Drips, drugs etc later, now ok and back home and thinking I really want to sort treatment for the summer/autumn if I can and the stories on here continue to inspire me and not to give up!!  

Love to everyone!
Olga aka Kathy xxx


----------



## morganna

Daisy........thanks for the link!
Lana.......happy birthday.
Azzanni ......hope you manage to get your savings together. I know its hard.
Julia.........so hope you can try again in the summer.

AFM........10 week scan tomorrow.  Yikes. Would liked to find out if they are sharing a placenta or not. God willing they are both still there!
No symptoms for me, just tired.
Mind you I have to come off some meds next week.........so hope symptoms don't come pouring in. 
I hear ms is horrible!

Love to all.

Morgana xx


----------



## Minerva

Morgana - best of luck tomorrow!  I thought that if two (or more) seperate embryos were transferred the chance of identical twins was practically zero...but who knows    Morning sickness is absolutely horrid, I've had it for almost 2 months now and if you can get away without it you are lucky!  I am no longer carrying twins,  they would have been fraternal but one of them didnt make it.

Olga - glad youre feeling better now, and hope you can start your next treatment soon

Julia - I too worry about being too old and unsavvy, so posts like Lana's do me the world of good too!

Lana - thanks for your post, its great to hear you had your trips at 56, so inspiring!

Azanni - keep saving and dont give up, go for what your heart desires

Tigermum - hope everything is going well, not long now before ET!          

AFM been listing in with my home Doppler, its so good to hear the baby's HB, especially on the days when I cant feel as much "fluttering" and start to get worried.  Having a reeeeallly hard time with heartburn, any home remedies anyone?

Waves to everyone


----------



## morganna

Olga, you poor thing. You really went through it didn't you? Hope you are able to rest and fully recover 

Minerva..........sorry about your heartburn. That's horrible. I don't know any home remedies other than water. But I hear it can be really bad. Some of the ladies who recently gave birth, had it bad and they got a prescription from gp. It worked wonders. Do take care.

M. Xx


----------



## Coolish

Diet can help heartburn. For me I found certain things made it worse - most of the things I had to give up when I developed GD so oddly enough my heatburn really eased off then  Unfortunately,  as i got into later pregnancy it did get worse. A friend swore by milk, which I can't drink. Sipping water helped a bit. I ended up chugging down gaviscon,  which is safe in pregnancy.  You can get it prescribed. There's also Omeprazole, which is safe during pregnancy.  It tends to be expensive over the counter so better to get a prescription.


----------



## morganna

That's the one Minerva............omeprazole!
It was a life saver for the other women!
M. Xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Definitely Omeprazole having just spent a week in hospital with gastric reflux!!!  Doesnt always work but it does help!!


----------



## Coolish

I've had it prescribed quite a few times and it really knocks reflux on the head for me.


----------



## morganna

Hi ladies,
Well............had 10 week scan today, and one twin stopped growing at 7 weeks.
I was strangely not in the least bit surprised.
Call it sixth sense. Just had a feeling I would get that news.
I am OK with it.
I want to enjoy the pregnancy, enjoy the birth, and enjoy the breastfeeding. Its my first.

With twins, I would be run pretty ragged. And I have my 9 year old adopted son to take care of too.

So everything is meant to be..........as they say.

My healthy beanie is right on target and the sonographer spent ages showing me in  detail its hand and foot etc! She was so sweet.

So I am very grateful.

Love to all............think we might have some sunshine this weekend. Woo hoo!!

Morgana xx


----------



## Minerva

Morgana - so very pleased for you that your bean is healthy.  I know its a very bitter-sweet thing to be told one hasnt made it, the very same happened to us just weeks ago.  But there is a positive side too - our health and our  singleton babies are at much less risk now, even though the idea of twins was so lovely I too feel like we will get to enjoy a singelton more and it will be less stressful. So congrats and a big hug  

Thanks ladies for the tip on Omeprazole, its actually what the vets always prescribes our dog when she has to take antibiotics as she always throws them up!  I was hoping to try home remedies first, but will keep it in mind if I cant handle the heartburn any more. I've tried Gaviscon but I find the smell/taste/texture so vile I cant bear it.  Will try the milk.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## morganna

Thanks Minerva,

After your post about your twin, and also reading it from other women on other posts, I realised its not as uncommon as one might think!
So I was fully prepared. In fact I said to the sonographer before she began that I was having a 10 week scan to check to see If I had vanishing twin syndrome.  I made that saying up. But you know what I mean.

And it was very clear after she saw the first healthy beanie that they other sac was practically empty, and whatever is left will just naturally be absorbed.

And yes...........I am releived in a way.  Its strange how things work out!

Just feel blessed other beanie is okay!

Hope you don't suffer too long from heartburn!

Love,

Morgana xx


----------



## TigerMum

Dear inspirational ladies, just had my last lining check and it was 14 mm, my bloods were great and my RE is very happy with me. I fly to America on June 4th and my FET is on schedule for June 6th.......6 more sleeps! I start my PIO tomorrow. Things are looking much better for me this cycle so I am very hopeful.

Morganna, sorry to hear about your vanishing twin, this is incredibly common and although naturally you would want both to do well, a singleton pregnancy will be easier on your body and your baby. Hope that everything continues on well for you now.

Olgakorbut......I love your name! Sorry you have been unwell, when I was in mid mid to late 40's I suffered with gastric pain for about two years, they really could not tell me why and I was living on Gaviscon. In the end I  had two courses of a pill that reduced my stomach acidity and it eventually stopped. I was really worried about it at the time, they even wanted to make me swallow a camera and mentioned the possiblity of the C word which freaked me out. in the end I think it was hormonal and it went on it's own along with some terrible back pain I kept getting at about the same time. Neither has come back.

Lana, you are my new hero, triplets at 56, wow! Happy belated birthday to you as well.

julia3620.....I am also 52! I also kept saying I am too old, fortunately no one else seems to think so and my Dr's have been very supportive.  Good luck to you, go for it if it is what you want but be as healthy as you can be.

All the best to everyone else on here.


----------



## morganna

Tigermum, that is fantastic numbers on your lining! 
Exciting news!
Can't wait for updates.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## julia3620

Tigermum, fantastic news on your lining and great that you are feeling so positive about your upcoming treatment. Do you feel in good shape at the moment? Have you been dong anything in particular to allow that to be so. My diet isn't too bad and I do some exercise.... not as fit as I used to be, but hopefully okay. Lovely to hear that you are 52 and very hopefully. Very good wishes for your upcoming cycle and I will be following your journey!

Morganna, sorry to hear about one of your little ones but as always I love your positivity and philosophical attitude. It will be easier on your body, so I hope you are doing well.

Olgakorbutr, I hope you are feeling better. 

Lana, you are an inspiration... keeping my hope alive.
Hello to everyone else, just lovely to be able to follow your stories. 

Julia 3620


----------



## morganna

Thank you Barbara. 
For me it was a case of 'keep on going till you get the prize'. And the journey gave me purpose and hope. There was no alternative. Only unhappiness, because it is truly what I have longed for since 16. I have dreamed of it for decades.

God willing my little beanie will continue to grow.

Where are you in your journey?

Love,

Morgana xx


----------



## TigerMum

Thanks Julia, I have not really done anything too much, I gave up caffiene before my first cycle way back in February but I have been  a life long runner and I think my diet is pretty good, I have not allowed myself to get too weighty over the years so  I have a normal BMI and kept myself fit. I have stopped running now tho, the past two weeks to build my lining and concentrate on being relaxed. I have  done accupunture this cycle and take Vit D pills and Omega oil capsules which is the only real difference's I have made this cylce. But I do feel quite good this time around, not as bloated from the hormones and I think not actually having the stresses of making embryos this time around has helped me a lot too, I am doing a frozen Embryo transfer insteqd I started my Progesterone in Oil injections again today, another step forward.


----------



## barbara1

Morgana,

Blessed with a handsome bob 
Relax, you,re already there, focus on the positive Side of it and don,t give room to any form of stress


----------



## morganna

Barbara................do you mean you have a little boy?


----------



## barbara1

Yes


----------



## Butterfly girl

All the best TigerMum!!!!

You've done a lot of things to make it work.

Soon you will be PUPO and we will all be thinking of you and sprinkling Baby dust!!

  

XBG


----------



## mandalay

Love to read your updates and wanting to try again mid to end of July...when I can afford it again and feel positive!  Good luck to you all!
I run too.  Since my first FET ended sadly, I have gone back to it with a vengeance and find it cheers me up as well as getting the blood flowing.  Do you think it is a negative thing to do when you are building up the lining?  Obviously not good during the 2WW.
Just wondered something.  Some of the ladies have had a hysteroscopy/scrape.  How do you know if you need this?


----------



## morganna

Hi Mandalay,

I had an endo sratch on my third try, the tiny inplantation cuts are meant to help the embryo inplant..
And since it was my third try, and only cost £150 ............I decided to go for it!

Hope that helps.

I hear acupuncture helps with lining!
Morgana xx

BTW, I had the scratch done at herts and Essex clinic the month before treatment.


----------



## Minerva

Tigermum - very best of luck tomorrow


----------



## morganna

Good luck tigermum!

I had my first midwife meeting and she was lovely! Very kind. 
She even told me that they would have pasid for my cvlexane injections and other meds!
Grrrrrr. Would have saved me a fortune! But already paid for last 2 weeks. As I will be 12 weeks. In 2 weeks time, and finish all meds!
So anyone that does Get pregnant...........do go see your midwife as soon as you can.

Morgannaxx


----------



## mandalay

Thank you Morganna and good luck ladies!!


----------



## TigerMum

I am PUPO again ladies. My transfer went very well, we have transferred two very good quality 6 day blasts, both survived the thaw in great condition which leaves us still with two on ice in reserve. I had acupunture before and after the transfer and spent the rest of the day in my hotel bed watching TV and just relaxing. We are going  to enjoy the rest of our vacation now and try to relax, I feel very positive this time, not sure if I will POAS just yet, I didn't last time either but it is Fathers Day here in the US on the 15th and I will be 9 days past the transfer  so I might do it then and fingers crossed I can give my husband a BFP inside his Father's Day card! Wish me luck ladies x


----------



## morganna

Ooh tigermum, how exciting!
So glad transfer went well, and hoping for a great fathers day gift!!
Love,
Morgana xx


----------



## Coolish

Togermum - congrats on being PUPO. Hoping you have a lovely Father's Day pressie xx

Morganna - sorry to hear about the twin. So pleased that you're positive about your little beanie though. You're right, it is very common. On my last cycle, I lost a twin at 6 weeks. It just stopped growing, but my other little beanie ended up being the little monkey sleeping upstairs as I type this!

Mandalay - I think exercise is a really good idea - getting in shape before a cycle is always good. I had a hysto prior to my last cycle. I'd tested positive for hidden c though, and the hysto highlighted issues with my lining which hadn't been spotted before. I also had deep implantation cuts done at the same time, which is similar to the endo scratch.


----------



## julia3620

Tigermum, congratulations on being PUPO and all things crossed for that wonderful Father's Day present. I hope you enjoy and can relax a little.

Morganna, very glad your meeting with midwife went so well. Lovely that you have made that connection. 

Hello to everyone else! 

Julia


----------



## Courgette

Hi all

Just catching up after being on holiday 

Tigermum! Great news! Good to hear transfer went well and hope your 2ww passes quickly and uneventfully  

Morganna, so sad to hear your news but as others have said, it really is very common. You do sound very positive however and I wish you well x

Olgakorbut, sorry to hear you have been so poorly 

Mandalay, I never had an endo scratch but did exercise including running pre-treatment, and my diet has always been good. Where will you be going for treatment?

Minerva, sorry about the heartburn! I have sympathy for you as I suffered right at the end of my pregnancy and it was horrible ..

x


----------



## TigerMum

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, it has been two days now since the transfer, I feel incredibly gassy! Yesterday I had an odd feeling of almost pressure really and very mild cramps, the sort so mild that ordinarily if I wasn't looking for a symptom or sign, I would have missed them! I feel fine tho. I don't  seem to be as affected by the PIO as I have been previously which is worrying me! Oh well it is early days.........


----------



## mandalay

Hope the gassy stage has gone.  Do you think it could be just nervous excitement?  I have only had one FET and I am certainly no expert but when you think how you are dilated and inspected during the procedure, perhaps some of it is your body settling down.    Think and 'will' your embryo to fix into that lining!!
I have got two more attempts at IREMA, each phial has two embryos.  I will be talking to the clinic about the scrape idea as my scan showed small fibroids.  In the end I suppose I have to go with their advice.  Hoping to go next month.
Take care ladies!  Willing you on!


----------



## morganna

Mandalay.............I had fibroids, but doctor placed embryos away from them. Xxxx


----------



## Coolish

Mandalay - it depends where the fibroids are. I have 6 smallish ones (1-2 cms) but they aren't in the way of implantation, so I haven't had them removed. I managed to get pregnant last year with them.


----------



## mandalay

Thank you for your replies.  It's strange how you can imagine everything so much bigger than it is! I feel like I must be dragging around a bag of stones!
I don't think any of the clinic staff are as helpful and kind as the ladies on this thread.
 thanks


----------



## TigerMum

Gassiness is better today, I think it was caused by my three days of the steroid Prednisoline, I had quite big doses and it makes everything hyper, my gut has never been so active but at least it's better than the horrendous constipation I had last time. Had some mild cramps early his morning but not for long, last time I had no symptoms whatsoever so taking anything different as good.

Mandalay I have heard of many women with small fibroids having successful pregnancies, I know one woman due soon with boy/girl twins. My clinic is a bit hyper about anything and everything, if I had any, even small polyps, they told me they would have expected me to remove them first! Unless they are huge or in the wrong place I don't think it's actually required.


----------



## Butterfly girl

I always thought grassiness is from the 
Progesterone isn't it

XBG


----------



## TigerMum

Butterfly, my dog was on Prednisolene for a while and she went to the toilet three times as fast and three times as many as she would normally go, lol. I am not taking the steroid now and my guts have calmed down.  I think Prog makes you feel bloated tho, like before  a period is due. I am 5dp6dt now, still have a little nausea on and off and my breasts are getting a bit sore, one has lumped up a bit into my armpit.  I had a massive walk about yesterday and by the end of the day I had some cramps. Hoping all of this is not just the drugs!


----------



## Pompey PFC

Hi Ladies, I am a newbie to this whole process and was wondering if anyone of you kind ladies would mind giving me a quick run down of the procedures so that I know what to expect. My hubbie and I will be using a donor egg and his sperm and we arrive in Cyprus at the beginning of August. We are staying at Pia Bella although we are flying into Larnaca and will have to cross over to the north. I have absolutely no idea what to expect although have read lots of the posts here which are really helpful. It would be great to have a general idea of the procedures to allay the obvious nerves and anxieties!
Many thanks for any help and advice!


----------



## olgakorbut

AWOL again I'm so sorry, so have so much to catch up on! Yet again bad luck struck and now I'm delayed yet again and there was me thinking that I was on the road to going to Poland hopefully by Sept latest!


Mum in law was taken poorly so I asked boss if I could have couple of days off - fine even though pretty new. But then I had a car accident and despite hospital sick note and discharge letters and GP sick notes - they sent a letter recorded delivery when due to go back on the Mon, on the Sat, no pre-warning, saying terminate of contract due to unacceptable attendance record. I could not believe it and it has knocked me for six to say the least - they say they will send monies owed, not sure how much that is going to be though and P45 etc.           


I've managed to get some work starting next week with the guy who wanted me to work for him at the same time as this one and I'm going in Mon, but the rate is really low - he hasn't been going too long, but it could be a really good job, but it won't clear debts and pay my way to Poland and all that goes with it. I've emaield my old supervisor at the job centre as I believe I can sign on as well until this guy can take me on full time on a fairly decent salary. I've also put a proifle/advert on a freelance site to see if I can get any work that way and will set up a social media pages and website possibly - I've told this guy seeing Mon this to see if he can up the rate a bit for me.  I designed my own logo and due to having pink hair and my name being Kathy I've called it: Pinkathayre Marcoms Solutions (so the hair bit spelt with a difference) - oh Marcoms stands for Marketing Communications - if you know anyone who needs some freelance marketing work do tell.


I feel like I have mug written on my face, this has gone on for 2/3 years now - why does it keep happening, I feel like somebody's telling me going for my last 2 embies is not meant to be - so low! I haven't even updated Stepan at Reprofit so they are probably wondering what is happening, nor Poland Clinic - I was hoping to email to say got a job let's move on!


Right sorry about the epitaph now to get on with seeing what has been going on on here - so I'll scroll from the top of this page onwards if that's ok!!!


Pompey welcome to the board as a newbie and good luck with you trip in August, fingers crossed


Tigermum - interesting to hear about the doggie taking Prednisolene! Glad to hear things seem to be progressing ok! x


Mandalay - try not to worry I am sure it won't affect anything, easier said than done I know but hang on in there    


Courgette thanks for your message, did cheery me up! xx


Morganna - so pleased to hear your little beanie is going good guns, I am so very pleased for you because you have never given up on your prize (do PM about things talked about before e.g. reaction) xxxx


Everyone else - love to you all.
I will be watching the board with interest)


Sorry to sound so miserable but I feel my dreams fading away for good big time      xxx


----------



## Courgette

Big hug coming your way Olga ... surely it's time things got better for you    Wishing you good luck x
Tigermum ... how are you doing?   


Best wishes to all of you! x


----------



## TigerMum

Today it is Fathers Day here in the States. I am 9dp6dt..............I POAS hoping to have a nice gift to pop into my hubby's card and it's POSITIVE!

I am in shock but I am incredibly happy!

My beta is in three days.


----------



## mandalay

Oh wow!!!  Congratulations!!  What a Father's Day present!!!


----------



## olgakorbut

What a lovely gift for him, congratulations xxx


----------



## morganna

Tigermum..........woohooo!!!!!
     

Fantastic news,
Congratulations to you and your husband. 

Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Tigermum! Wow, congratulations that's lovely news  
Hope everyone is ok, 
It's my 50th birthday next week so I really belong on this thread now  
Going for more treatment very soon, watch this space!
Love to all   
Mrs C xxxx


----------



## julia3620

Tigermum

Well done you. Fantastic news, congratulations, what a fabulous gift.

Julia x


----------



## Courgette

Yay Tigermum! That's fantastic news, congratulations    xx


----------



## TigerMum

Thank you so much ladies, I am still in total shock, I keep looking at the test stick and I can't believe how dark the lines are! I can't wait to find out what my beta number is now. All I can say for those still trying is, keep going, this is a serious numbers game but  you can do it.


----------



## Minerva

Tigermum - thats absolutely great news, congrats!!!


----------



## Coolish

Tigermum - congratulations! What a fantastic Father's pressie


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congratulations TigerMum    

Best feeling in the world.


XxBG


----------



## TigerMum

I had my first beta today, at 11dp6dt and it was 679! Pretty happy with that, I will go back again in two days to see how it has progressed. 

I am feeling very pregnant currently, increased nausea and breast discomfort etc but very happy.


----------



## morganna

Tigermmum........that's a great number!!
Wonderful news. I bet hubby is very happy too!
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

Had my 12 week scan today.........only to be told I am 13 weeks and 2 days!  All was OK.
Due date Dec 22nd. Eek!!

They also told me only 5% arrive on due date, and that they can arrive between 37 and 42 weeks!

Impossible to plan! 

Morganna xx


----------



## Minerva

Tigermum - thats a great Beta!  Mine was almost the same at 10dp5dt and it was twins.  Fingers crossed it keeps doubling nicely  

Morgana - congrats on your 12 week scan news!  Isnt it a great feeling to actually see your bean looking almost baby-shaped? Looks like you might be getting a very precious Christmas gift this year  

AFM - Had another scan on Monday (16 weeks) and baby is looking good.  Still very shy though, once again we didnt get a good look at the "bits"    The dreaded morning sickness and heartburn is starting to wear off, such a relief. Even managed a couple of really spicy samosas last night with no consequences  

Waves to all


----------



## olgakorbut

Oh Morganna I am so thrilled for you,    with joy for you, that's wonderful news - some lovely things on the board this week.  Hopefully I can join you all one day!


xxxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

minerva just picked up your post - enjoy the spicy food now!!! Glad things are going well for you.

Tigermum that is a great beta, keep doubling little ones! 

xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Morganna, a Xmas baby how lovely! 
Tigermum great betas  
Love to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

That's my Wedding Anniversary Morganna - so if you have it that day I would be thrilled!  xxx


----------



## Coolish

Morganna - excellent news on your 12 week scan - my DD was born on the 20th December (2 days after my birthday) and it was lovely having her there for Christmas and dressing her in little Christmas sleepsuits. This December I will be 50 and she will be 1, so we're going to have a have a big joint birthday party 

Tigermum - really good beta. Very similar to mine, which had 2 embryos implant. Can't wait to hear your next one!


----------



## morganna

Minerva..........so glad all is going well for u!
Mrsctobe..........not  long now!
Olga........I too look forward to when you will be having treatment. 

All still seems surreal to me. It will feel more real when I break the news to siblings, nieces and nephews, and parents! Been holding off until 24 weeks but may have to cave in sooner 

I have kept this extremely private. Only loyal and trusted friends know. I have protected myself from any negativity.

The cat will be set upon the pidgerons soon enough 


Jules.........a lot to celebrate for you this Christmas!

M. Xx


----------



## Minerva

Mrsctobe - I think its your birthday sometime this week - I hope you have a happy one!  May this next year bring you a little bundle of joy  

Cooljules - your birthday is just one day before mine!  Love the idea of a joint party for you and your little girl  

Morgana -  dont blame you for keeping things quiet, I have done the same.  We are announcing it to DHs family at his birthday party at the end of the month.  I know I will get some negative reactions so am not particularly looking forward to it  

Olga - please dont give up, I'm sure your time will come


----------



## azanni

hello ladies ,  such wonderful news here !!!!
Morgana - congratulations you are an inspiration to us all,
Tigermum- such fantastic news so pleased for you
Minerva too , 16 weeks such a milestone .
OlgaKorbut- I hope that your dreams come true soon .

i am thinking of you all as I save save save at least I am taking tiny steps forward . its my 3rd  time of saving , it doesn't get easier , focusing on abundance .

I really don't know wether to go back to Embio for my 3 visit , or to go to Dogus . has anyone else visited both . Embio don't save frosties ( egg sharing ) so its all in one basket . Dogus do , Its nice to think we can have more than one chance. We are planning for donor egg and husbands sperm to make our baby dreams come true . 
Any experiences you can share will be greatly appreciated . I am hoping to go this year if all goes well .

Love to all


----------



## azanni

Pompey , welcome , so lovely to have you here , I will be reading your posts with avid interest as I may follow in your footsteps later this year . Wishing you lots of success ;-)


----------



## morganna

Thanks for kind words azzani 
Butterfly girl might be able to advise on embio vs dogus.

Dogus don't always encourage frosties. So you may want to look into that further.

May you be blessed with financial abundance 

Morganna xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

It is so lovely to hear all the good news - really gives hope to us who are still on the journey.

Azanni - it sounds as if we are on a similar journey! I am off to Dogus in August - a bit nervous as I don't know what to expect but I am sure it will be fine. As others have had said it's a numbers game. Good luck with the saving and look forward to hearing your news.


----------



## azanni

thank you Morganna ,  Its making me gather stuff for car boot sales and clear out all the unneeded stuff which feels good anyway . 

I look forward to hearing about anyones experiences at Dogus , I think my heart is calling me there,  I had really good experiences at Embio too ,  i feel lucky to even have a choice .

I can't really believe how wonderful the support is here, especially when most people just don't understand at all , there really is magic baby dust  

love to all


----------



## TigerMum

Cooljules, my second beta at 13dpt was 1531. My RE has said that although she doesn't want to speculate, my beta numbers are consistent with twins. We will just have to wait and see. I am feeling very well, a little background nausea only. 

Morganna, why doesn't Dogus encourage frosties? That would be unheard of here in the states! I wouldn't be currently pregnant without my gorgeous frosties. I still have two left.

Azanni, I am 52 as well. I have just been confirmed pregnant after transferring two frozen embryos recently but I went to the US for my treatment as I do not live in Europe. My first fresh cycle failed. My husband is 48 and never had a child either. I have 4 adult children from a previous marriage. Good luck to you my dear.


----------



## morganna

Tigermum.......those betas sound like twins! 

Re: frosties at dogus..........they will do FETs but prefer fresh, due to higher success rates.

Morganna xxu


----------



## Coolish

Hey Tigermum - great second beta - again very similar to mine! Are you booking a scan next?

Regarding FET, I remember reading some info last year that success rates with FET can be higher than with a fresh cycle. Something to do with the embryos being strong enough to survive the defrosting process I think.


----------



## barbara1

Most clinics in the states now prefare to transfer frozen embies because of it,s increasingly success rates, so it,s also happenings a lot in various threads here now.
Besides that it,s cost saving .
Morgana, congratulation!!!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Azzanni ,
(Yes Morganna I'm being a Lurker!!
That is I read all the posts and and answer occasionally!)

I've been to both Azzanni, I did 3 attempts at Embio with not even
a sniff at a BFP, then decided to switch to
Dogus on my 4th and got a BFP straight up.

I do DDonor so can't advise on FET.
As much as Sotiria was lovely at Embio, I feel that they didn't 
put enough effort into changing my treatment plan after the failures.

I will be at Dogus in 9 days so I obviously have faith in them.

I hope you just decide what feels the most comfortable for you.

I'm loving all the BFPs on here!!!!!!

XxLove to all I know,
Butterfly Girl


----------



## olgakorbut

Gosh so many messages since I was last on here - all good and thank you all for my messages, I certainly do not want to give up but unless a miracle happens like the lottery then I don't see me ever getting to Poland.  Will have to see if the new poorly paid job can double up with business development as well, which he's keen on and give me a tiny bit more money, at the moment we can't stay where we live. I am also applying for some jobs but hubby wants me to go it alone e.g. my own marketing business (got the guy I was going in to business with on board with new job so you never know) - he's nagged me for ages. Will have to see if I can get some funding. I've designed my logo but not done a website or anything yet.


Anyway enough of me, you really don't want to hear all that - it's lovely to see some new names on here - azanni welcome to the board, people are so lovely on here and there are some lovely stories at the moment to read. I wish I could persuade hubby to do the car boots we've got lots of stuff and its been there for 2 years or more now, but he doesn't like that sort of thing but it would bring in quite a bit of money I think. Shame you don't live down the road!


Well I love coming on here and reading all the lovely postings does cheer me up and give me hope and so many on the same age as me or round about, so we can all stick together and welcome the new little ones when they arrive and support each other through the journey. I have to say that FF has been my godsend over the years and i've made lots of friends!


Morganna we will have to try to sort to meet like we said somehow!


Hope everyone enjoys the sunshine this weekend and not too much nauseous for anybody.


xxx


----------



## TigerMum

Cooljules and Barbara,  yes the FET success rates are pretty much the same as a fresh these days, but all of this is very dependant on a good embryology team, that's the most important part of all of this. I know many woman like myself who had a fresh cycle fail and a FET work. I am a big fan of them, it's such a stress free situation. All the hard work has been done, you just show up nice and relaxed for the transfer , no need to worry about fert reports, the donor doing well or not, it's all done. Not having all that stress really helps.


----------



## TigerMum

Olga, I hope you can work something out girl, I feel for you. Is it possible to get a loan maybe?


----------



## olgakorbut

Would not get one due to job gone, and this one is very little money cause new,ish business. ND to get better paid job or 2nd job. Have to pay debts off, don,t knw how. So happy for everyone on here at mo as knw how hard it is, especially when older. Wd nd to pay to TX embies to Poland then meds and treatment and loss have to go to Poland before TX cause like to kbw in good health. Hoping if I get a miracle somehow reprofut will stuck up fir me so just go for TX. I seriously cant see it happening tho honestly state we,re in. Feel like somebodys saying just not going to happen ever. Sorry folks dnt mean to sound so miserable when so thrilled for everyone on here xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies sorry for not being around but since I moved to the country 4 weeks ago my father was diagnosed with liver cancer in palative care.  My husband still working in sydney he drives up 9 hours and I fly down for two days ever fortnight to see my dad. Still no internet here using my phone linked to my tablet hope it posts
Thinking about you all ans sending lots of love and luck xxxx malabar


----------



## olgakorbut

Malabar - you have so much going on, sorry to hear about your dad, having been in that situation myself I know how hard it is, you take care and you know we are all here if you need us xxx


----------



## morganna

Malabar 
So sorry to hear about your dad.
Take good care of yourself.
Morganna xx


----------



## mandalay

Olga, don't give up!  You are much younger than a lot of us ladies and you have time on your side.  47?  That's almost a child!!!  Can you set aside six months to get your life in order? It would be stressful for you to be pregnant and full of money worry.  Best to wait a little?  Have you ever considered teaching marketing?  Could you teach another subject?  Or even working in advertising sales for magazine/newspapers?  Or even a complete change of career?  What are your other skills?  With the academic year starting again in September, would you consider a course?  You have time to enrol.      If you put your fertility plans aside for just a short time and devote those six months to getting yourself fit (a real mood lifter) and working, stoke up on vitamins, sunshine and days out with your man (not every day out has to be expensive, some are free!), you could get to Christmas feeling so much more optimistic.  You are intelligent.  You can get on the other side of this.  There is so much sadness in your email.  I'd like to help.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Sorry to hear about your Dad,  Malabar Girl.

Hope the  move to the country is going ok for you.

Olga.. As Mandalay said.. Never give up sweetie x

Believe in yourself,
Believe things will happen.

XxBG


----------



## olgakorbut

OMG I'm crying again with your message Mandalay and BG - there's no way I can take a break or do a course unfortunately money is absolutely in dire straights. I have looked at courses and so forth but can't afford those either. I did some fab care work when father in law was passing away and the nurses said I was made for it. So looking to see if can do p/t (cared for disabled and older people etc in the past).

I am very low at the moment - I'm 51 by the way now, that's my old profile info. Would be nice to hear from you PM me if you wish.

Keep up the great results on here people, it's lovely to read xx


----------



## azanni

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences at Embio , Butterfly Girl you really helped me make up my mind to go to  Dogus.  While I am focusing on saving up I feel I know where I am going and that feels good , It could take a while , but fingers are crossed.

Olga ,  I wish I could give you hope  (((( X)))) A fiend gave me an amazing story the other day , she was feeling really down , her father has died , she has no man in her life , work is very stressful , she was feeling unwell and went away for a night for a rest. She went into a pharmacy/ herbalist shop to ask for help. behind the counter was a 7 year old girl dressed up as a fairy, L asked if there was anyone else there who could help her . The girl said I am in charge today , what is your problem , L said hay fever. Fairy girl got out a magic wand and some glitter from her bag , swooshed the wand and sprinkled the glitter over L.  L said ' are you making me better ?" the girl said no lady , I can't do that , I am just giving you hope ;-)
Then the girls mum came back into the shop and helped L with her hay fever.
The oddest thing is , she has had hope since then , and now her life has started to change for the better.

I am so sorry for the losses and hardships that some of you are suffering , Life is such a challenge at times and we have to dig  so deep to keep our dreams alive .

Sending love to you all xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hello everyone
I haven't posted much but I have been reading all your posts and wishing you all well
Morganna thankyou for listening to and replying to multiple questions and for your support!
Butterfly I hope you are ok and your next treatment goes well
Olga hoping your ok and get the money together soon
Minerva hope you are doing ok
Mandalay how's things with you
Tigermum hope you're doing ok
Azanni good luck with your next treatment
Cooljules hope your little one doing  ok
Sorry if I have missed anyone   
I had my 50 th birthday and 10 daiys later was in Dogus for embryo transfer! I have had 4 grade a blasts put back and froze 3, I have never got to blast before or had any to freeze so things are looking good so far
First visit to dogus, very busy clinic but I liked it and the staff. Got there 7 am Saturday and got home 4pm Sunday so bit of a whirlwind!
OTD is 10th July but will sneak a test in before then! 
Love to all
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Malabar sorry about your dad x


----------



## Pompey PFC

Will be keeping everything crossed for you Mrsctobe!!! 
Silly question but did you OH go out before you? 
We are planning to go in August but my OH is a fireman and it is difficult for him to get leave. We hope we will get a good result the first time and some frosties just in case!


----------



## TigerMum

Congratulations on your transfer MrsOctobe and belated birthday wishes to you too. Great you have some frosties as well.

I am doing fine, a little over 6 weeks now and one more week till my ultrasound and finding out if it is one or two!

I am feeling well except for bouts of mild nausea and tiredness of course. My clothes are all quite tight on me already and my breasts are HUGE!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks for the message Azanni - you have all been so lovely to me, especially when there is lots of good news and then mrs depressed comes on!  
Happy belated birthday MrsCTobe and good luck post transfer - all sounds really promising!
Tigermum good luck with the scan - how exciting one or two!


Hello to everyone else - sorry this is short head buried in trying to sort a website for somebody been on it all weekend and I've very little sleep to say the least


Will keep an eye on the board though, I'm trying not to keep so down, balled eyes out yesterday as the package website was on crashed and now can't use it so the guy working with and I had to start again and get the new website up and running earlier than expected - though it won't be until Tues/Weds Yawn Yawn - matchsticks needed!


Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thankyou all for your good wishes  
Dos and don't after transfer says no work for 3 days even if office based so duvet day for me today!  
Pompey, good luck in august and yes OH went to dogus last Monday for sample and I went Saturday, we too find it difficult to get away together for more than a few days. It was fine doing it separately the only thing was he had to pay his own transfer from airport fees as they only give you one in the price. My OH didn't have any real problems with his sperm but I made him take fertilman plus which improved his sperm count hugely, maybe worth considering if you have some time before treatment, you buy it on line.
Tiger mum can't wait for news of scan  
Mrs c xxx


----------



## morganna

Big hug olga 

Mrsctobe.............fantastic news!! Routing for you all the way hun   

BG.....................good luck! Sending prayers and loads of positive vibes!!!  

Tigermum...........can't wait to hear your news!!

AFM......15 weeks tomorrow. Bump is getting big..........might have to come clean soon. Gulp. 

Morganna.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congratulations MrsCtobe on being PUPO!!!!!

I'm crossing everything for you for the 10th. Or before!!!

Happy birthday too!!! You spring chicken you!!!

XxxBG


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thankyou butterfly, hope all well with you, Crossing everything too!
Email from Julie today said no cleaning !   
Morganna, delete your messages, your inbox is full!
Love to all
Mrs c xx


----------



## morganna

Done


----------



## mandalay

Morganna, have you felt your baby move?  A little tickling near your belly button?  I bet you look really well!
MrsC, I will keep my fingers crossed.  Are you prepared for all four little 'D's to hatch!!!
I was looking over my reports from April at my DH sperm report.  240 million with high motility!  He's 52!  It's a pity I've stopped laying!  Here I am about half way saved up for next time and I thought, if I charged just £1 per tadpole, we could all be fixed up on this board at that rate!
Wish me luck for my Colour Run in Manchester on Saturday.
Keep positive thoughts everyone


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Ladies,
Just dropping by to let you know that I'm officially
PUPO today.
Everything crossed that it will be a fast 2ww with a great
outcome.
Not far behind you Mrsctobe....

Love to all,
Xx
BG


----------



## olgakorbut

All looking good on the board today - just touching base very quickly as so busy with my work for that guy, even if money is rubbish, at least I'm enjoying it, just not getting much sleep and still worried about money.


BG congrats!
Morganna need a piccy pm me! lol
Tigermum good luck   
Azanni trying my best to get some sort ofpositivity back  umm do feel a bit better though


----------



## morganna

Mandalay......have not felt the 'quickening' yet! But know it can happen from 15 weeks, so looking forward to that!
Good luck with run on saturday! Xx

BG........congrats on being pupo!! Wonderful news. How many on board? Xx

Olga big hugs. Sorry no picture! 

Hi to all.

Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Mandalay the thought of the 4 D's hatching is quite scary but I would be grateful with just one! Good luck with the Run, you must be fit!
BG congratulations on being PUPO! That's brilliant news, praying this is our time    
Morganna it's like little bubbles of air popping  
Olga thinking of you  
why do I always want a boiling hot bath in 2ww when I know I can't?,yet when I can have one i don't want one!!!  
Love to all mrs c xxx


----------



## TigerMum

Congrats on your transfer BG, hope the 2 ww flies by for you! X

4 days till my US, the wait seems forever! I am almost 7 weeks now. I have days when I think am I really pregnant? Then I feel sick and my boobs wake me in the middle of the night to remind me that I am!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hello all the lovely ladies on here hope you are all doing ok  
Don't know what possessed me but I had a FRER in my drawer and had a mad moment last night and tested and it came up positive straight away!  
I felt a bit sick yesterday so I think that's what made me wonder if i was.
Now I'm worrying about my pred dose it's 15mg and will ask clinic if I should up it to 25mg, I don't want anything to go wrong this time    
Very happy  
Going for cooked breakfast now to keep my strength up   !
Love to all
Mrs c xx


----------



## olgakorbut

That's great news Mrs C - I'm like you I'd be wanting to up it - think I asked Reprofit and they said yes last time but I would ask, but know how you feel. BRILL, REALLY PLEASED FOR YOU!!


----------



## morganna

Awesome news!! Thrilled for you!
Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks Olga and morganna. I have emailed Julie this morning to ask dr f about pred so waiting to hear. Got blood test booked for Thursday and Saturday   
Tigermum any news of scan?
Love to all xxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Great news Mrs C!!!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks butterfly! How's things with you? Xx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi all,
Congrats to Mrs. C. I know how you feel about the Pred medicine I was on an amazing amount of it this time. 

Just a quick update with us. Had our 20 week check today. Everything's on track baby's growing well
and we're pleased to be told it's a girl. Our 4 older (very grown) children are over the moon about having a new
baby sister in November. I think it's just now I'm beginning to realize we are really going to have a baby this 
time. It's now that it's finally sinking in that it's going to be okay.

Olgakorbut hold in there where there is a will there is a way. I'm 52 now and we've been at this for 14 years. 
It can be done.

Good luck to all and will keep in touch

T.

BG your halfway through the wait. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mandalay

It's lovely to hear all this happy news!  
I'm going to be trying a new regime and I'm a bit bothered by all these chemicals that I don't understand.  Decapeptyl, prednisone, vaginal and subcutaneous progesterone, Clexane.  Has anyone taken them?  How did you feel?


----------



## morganna

Wannabmumagain,
Wonderful news! I am sure you feel a lot more reassured. Congrats on a girl 

Mandalay,
Alot of us took prednisolone and clexane, amongst other meds. They did not affect me.
Its daunting to begin with, but it just becomes routine.

Moirganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks Mandalay and  wonnabeamom, 
Morganna, I love your ticker!!!
Mandalay, I Was given decapaeptyl to down regulate on last transfer but had terrible reaction to it anybody covered in rash but it was ok. The other stuff like clexane,  prednisolone and vaginal and SC progesterone I have done on this recent transfer, I think we need the hormone support, the blood thinners and steroids and like morganna says you get used to it. My tummy is like a pin cushion! 
Love to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

So pleased for you Wannabmumagain!
A lovely girl   and past your 20 week scan are two things to celebrate!

Mandalay I agree with Morganna and Mrsctobe, we are all on Progesterone, Clexane and prednislolone and you get used to it.
My tummy is a pincushion too and bottom seems to be coping.

Wannabe just a question, with the high dose of Pred, did it mask your morning sickness symptoms? I hear that it can. I'm only on 25mg a day. I guess that's not high??

Over half way through 2ww. Prob POAS before OTD as I have limited patience to wait til Monday!!!!

XxBG


----------



## TigerMum

Just popping in to let you all know that I am expecting Twins!

Baby A measured 6 weeks and 6 days and Baby B measured 7 weeks and 1 day. I was 7 weeks and one day so they are right on track.

Both had good heart rates of 130.

All was looking well and husband is delighted.


----------



## TigerMum

Congratulations Wannabeamomagain on your little girl. I am 52 as well!


----------



## morganna

Congrats tigermum!!
Bet hubby is so happy!!
No red convertible for the two of you 

BG.....I was on 25 mg of pred. Its quite high.  Will be thinking of u and sending   
M. Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Tigermum what lovely news! Congratulations xx
BG I think 40mg of pred is the highest I have seen on here. Because I am worried about immune flare up Dr f has recommended intralipids but have never had them and no idea how they work? Anyone in the know please say! I'm booked in in private clinic for £250 on Friday ( more money!)
BG have you cracked yet? I had BFP 7 days after ET, here's praying for you  
Love to all
Mrs cxxx


----------



## Coolish

Wow, it's all happening on here!

Tigermum - congratulations! I thought it sounded like twinnies in there 

Mandalay - I've had pred and clexane. Clexane just stings a bit when you've jabbed yourself and you can get some wicked bruises but not nasty symptoms. I was fine on pred too and only noticed I felt a bit more sicky when I stopped taking it and I was on a low dose. I didn't get any headaches after stopping it. It is known to mask morning sickness and I believe it can be prescribed for morning sickness.

Congratulations Wannabemomagain on your 20 week scan.

Mrsctobe - Congratulations! SOooo much good news on here at the moment! I had intralipids on my last cycle. I had them before ET and then a couple of times after BFP. Usually they do them quiite slowly on your first time, just to see how your are. I weirdly found it quite relaxing. I found a clinic about an hour away that would do it for £100 if I brought along my own intralipids (which I got with my prescription from Ali's chemist). They did it in a lovely room, with a sofa and a tv. I either read my Kindle or watched TV. They just hook you up and wait for the bag to empty. It can feel a little cool when going in, but not unpleasant. The worst bit is the needle going in.

BG - you are braver than me - I could never POAS before OTD. I used to just hide in my little PUPO bubble 

Hi, to everyone else.


----------



## morganna

I had intralipids a few times. Each time needle went into vein in hand. Tiny needle. Quick sting. Then kick back and wait for infusion to go in. U won't feel anything happening. Take a book!!


----------



## Clara01

Congrats for all the BFPs, ladies    you are so inspiring!


----------



## TigerMum

Morganna, you are right, I will just have to tour Italy in a people carrier now or maybe a camper van, lol


----------



## ciaelle

hello everyone
sorry not answering more your posts, english is not my mother language and i have few time
just here to let you a message of hope for all of you, my baby was born perfectly on tuesday, not at home as i wanted but with no  medical intervention and we re so happy!
good luck to each of you.


----------



## azanni

hello everyone ,
oh my goodness so much great news on the boards ,  sooooo happy for you 
all . love hearing all this positivity. for those of us waiting in the wings it brings such hope . 

love positivity and baby dust to us all xx


----------



## Courgette

Wow! So much positive news!! Hi to everyone but a special congratulations to Wannabeamomagain ... so pleased to hear all is well and you have a daughter on the way! And Tigermum, just knew it was gonna be twins! Amazing! I can thoroughly recommend them    Yay for mums over 50    xx


----------



## TigerMum

Congratulations Cialle, this is the sort of wonderful news we all love to hear. enjoy your new baby x


----------



## TigerMum

Thanks Courgette, mine will be twin boys too! It's pretty exciting, hubby is already planning their future sporting achievements, lol


----------



## Courgette

Haha, Tigermum, I had a good idea that mine would be boys but what makes you say that?! We are sports fans here and pleased to say that at 2 years old, we have a promising footballer (soccer for you!) and a sprinter!! x


----------



## olgakorbut

So much good news - which is fab, but sorry to put a dampers on it I feel rubbish and cannot see me ever getting to be a mum due to circumstances and to top it all I now have german measles!!!! 


Brill news everyone!
Kx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Olga sorry about your German measles  
My beta has come in at 12dp5dt as 1615! seems high but don't  know? Any thoughts ladies? Got another tomorrow,
Cialle congrats on baby girl   !
Love to all
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## morganna

Omg........mrsc!!!

Looks like it's twins!!  

M. Xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Twins Mrs C me thinks - brightened up my day!! yippee!!! xxx


----------



## morganna

Olga............sending big hugs!! Wish I could win the lottery for you!!
M. Xx


----------



## Courgette

MrsC .... how do you feel about twins?!


Olga ... So sorry you are poorly ... it's about time you had a lucky break   


x


----------



## TigerMum

Mrsctobe, my beta at 13dpt was 1531 and I am having twins, your beta is quite high so I am guessing twins for you as well. Whatever the case, that's such a great reassuring beta to have.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congrats on your great Beta Mrs C!!
It does sound like twins to me!!

XBG


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks all, I would love twins! Daren't  look too far ahead after last time, having 2nd beta today but think results not back until Monday. Lovley day here so going to enjoy my weekend  
Only thing is I  am BOILING HOT all the time!!!! Think it's the progesterone injection keeping the hormone high, I need a fan on constantly!
Have a lovely Saturday ladies
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## Coolish

Congratulations MrsC - sounds like some twinnies in there


----------



## mandalay

Congratulations MrsC.  I am going to guess at triplets   !!!!!
I'm saving up too, Azanni.  I hope to go back to Spain at the start of September.
I have had a cunning plan regarding my preparation protocol.  Keeping it under my hat unless it works!  
Good luck ladies!!  There seems to have been a sudden burst of babies here.
Hope you feel better soon Olga.  I'm with Morganna.  We need a lottery win to share out.  These tests etc. are expensive!


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone hope you are doing well will need to catch up with all the news. With ths move and my dad going into palative care and no internet been hard to check up on you all, I am back at the farm and Internet finally on. Sadly my dear dad passed away on june 30th very difficult time with mother and one sister that hassled him non stop he had to ban them from any contact.  So my eldest sister and I carried out hid wishes and were with him till the end we asked him for a sign after he passed and there was a hurricane in American and the name was Arthur that was my dads name so I got the sign.
Bf whats happening with you darling girl ?.
Have a great day
Malabar


----------



## mandalay

Malabar Girl, I am so sorry.  Your post made me cry. My dad passed away May 2013 and I miss him like crazy.  Of course he is with you!  I asked for a sign too and my dad  keeps sending me pennies!  Penny on the floor before my breast cancer check etc.!  Take care of yourself


----------



## morganna

^Dear malabar, sending you heartfelt condolences 
Mandalay...........so sorry for your loss 

AFM..................17 weeks pregnant now, and decided to break the news to family.

It was done via my mum, who was very happy for me. Surprised but very happy.

And the rest of the family had positive reactions, which is good.

I live very independent from siblings etc. So its still a 'lone' journey. But its my journey, and something I have waited for, for many many years.

So, sending love and hope to all!!

Morganna  xx


----------



## mandalay

Why wouldn't they be happy?  It's marvellous news!  I bet your mum is sitting down with a cup of tea now with the news sinking in, thinking that's made her day!  She'll be warming up the knitting needles.  If I was your mum, I would be!!!  I understand how you feel though.  I wondered if I would let my growing stomach show or hide it away.  It DOES feel different than being a twenty something.  But I decided (if I am lucky enough to succeed), that I'm even going swimming!  
Pregnancy doesn't last long.  Enjoy it!!  God knows, you more than deserve it, Morganna.


----------



## morganna

thanks Mandalay!
You are right...........my mum was skyping america where some of my family reside, and I had a call from a neice in Texas and call from sister in California, also call from sister and friend in the UK!
All very happy.
It made me feel emotional.
And I am enjoying this one and only pregnancy in my life.
Loving my bump and proud to show it, now things are out in the open!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
MandalAy I echo what you said about morganna, enjoy your lovely bump You more than deserve it 
Malabar I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your dad  
I too lost my dad 4 months ago, like mandalay I miss him ever day 

I eventually at 2pm today got my beta from Saturday, it was 3645, so more than doubled! Cautiously happy. I didn't even want to know the results in the end after waiting so long and convincing myself it would be bad news! 
Thinking about a scan now maybe next week  
Love to all
Hope everyones ok
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## TigerMum

Had a bit of a worrying day as I had quite a bit  of brown staining this morning and passed a couple of clots. I know it's pretty common so trying not to worry about it, just took it as a warning to rest and it has eased up this  evening.  I will worry tho. until my next ultrasound which is next Tuesday.  Decided to not run around trying to get scans while it was going on as I believe it makes things worse and there is very little that can be done at this point anyway, I am on the highest possible doses of hormones etc. It's not from my cervix I do not think as I am not letting hubby anywhere in there currently and he doesn't want to, we are both being very protective of these precious little boys!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thinking about you tigermum, I'm sure it will be fine, just try and rest a bit
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi everyone   


I just wanted to drop by, say hello and introduce myself as your new moderator.


Fertility Friends has been an amazing support for me over the past 4 years and I feel very lucky to be in a position to give something back. I have a 17 month old DS conceived using donor eggs at a clinic in Spain.


If there is anything I can help you with in my new role, please ask   


Maggie x


----------



## Butterfly girl

Finally I can post something on here.

I've been lying low waiting for 2ww, then been in Beta hell waiting for results.

I'm pleased to announce that I am officially a 
BFP!!!

I had a very low first Beta but then the second Beta 2 days later had tripled so was pleased with that.

My progesterone is a bit low at 15, but hopefully if I up my dosage it will bring it up
to scratch.

Sorry to hear of your fathers passing Malabar.
I lost my Dad 8 months ago,so I know what you're going through.

Mrs C now I think you're having triplets!!!
What date is your first scan?

Hang in there Tiger Mum and get plenty of lying down rest time.

Welcome Maggie as our moderator  

Hi to Cool Jules, Olga, Courgette, Azzani and anyone else I've forgotten.  

Morganna I wanna see that bump!!!!!

Bye for now,
XButterfly Girl


----------



## Coolish

Butterfly - congratulations - what fantastic news! My progesterone was low and my clinic just upped my disage and everything was fine. 

There is so much good news on this thread recently


----------



## TigerMum

Hi Maggie and congratulations on your DS, such a precious gift.


----------



## TigerMum

Congratulations butterfly girl, I hope everything goes smoothly for you from now on.


----------



## morganna

My dear BG

Best best news ever!!!!!
So so happy for you!!

Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

BG I'm so pleased for you! I knew you were in beta hell as you put it and have been looming for a positive update!  
What have clinic suggested about progesterone?  Its easily fixed I think
Having scan next Friday at 6w and 4d and then intralipids.
Love to all, tigermum hope your OK
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks MrsCtobe, Clinic just said to add 1 more pessary a day.
I'm adding some oral Prog as well.
Pretty confident I've caught it in time and ignoring all the doom and gloom
on Dr Google!
All the best for your scan.
I would like to book a scan for about the same 6w5d if I can.
How many Intralipids are you having altogether?
I've had 3 so far.
They cost me $222 here in Oz.

XxBg


----------



## Mrsctobe

Meant I have been looking not looming for positive result!
I have only had one as I didn't have any intralipids before transfer,but a week after ET I could feel an immune reaction (sore throat, achy, I know the signs as it's happened before ) so clinic  said to increase prednisolone and have intralipids every 2 weeks, not cheap at £250 a go but if it helps it's worth it!
I knew exactly what you meant about beta hell, the wait is  agonizing!
Can you carry on taking progesterone injections too,think they really boost your levels as for 2/3 days after I am so so hot all the time, i'm sure  its the progesterone levels going up!
Love to  all
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## pretorija

BG so happy for you
you can try crinone  gel  (progesterone) is very good and easy to use.


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies thankyou for your kind thoughts regarding my dad.
Bfg so so happy for you enjoy the journey. 
Morganna love that bump as the time will fly bye so fast.
Here on ths farm first calf of the season was born a couple of days ago.  Had to truck in feed for the cattle as frost killed all the grass so praying for rain soon the drought here in Australia is very crule.
Love to all enjoy love malabar


----------



## TigerMum

I am pleased to report that my spotting has stopped! Can't wait for Tuesday now and hope they  are both OK.


----------



## mandalay

Read your post, Pretorija.  You must keep trying.  You are only young!    What are you considering next?


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi all,
Mrs C, I can keep with the injections every 4 days until they run out. I have 5 left.
But after that no go, as you can't get them in Australia.

Pretorija I don't think we have Crinone gel here either.
I am on 4 progesterone pessaries a day and 2 oral plus my Proluton inj every 4 days.
Hoping that dies the trick.

Malabar congrats on your calf!!
It's been freezing in Melbourne so I can understand your frost probs.
Not much rain though 

Tiger Mum so glad your spotting has stopped xxx
I hate going to the toilet as I'm constantly on knicker watch!!
Best if luck for your scan lovely.

Hi cooljules thanks for your support darl. X

Morganna I PM'd you.

Still having a lot of anxiety over what happened last time, but hearing all your 
Positibve vibes for me and all your successes does help me
a hell of a lot.

XxxBG


----------



## jmd

Hi to everyone on the over 50s board.  I have followed ff for several years whilst on my own DE IVF journey.  Had success first time with a south African clinic - he's now 3yrs old.  Then 4 awful failures with Dogus.  And finally success with Pedieos on my first attempt.  My daughter is 5 months old and my family is complete now.  So please keep trying, don't think you're too old.  I am 57 and  had trouble free pregnancies and births.


----------



## TigerMum

Hi JMD, love your post, trouble free pregnancies and births are wonderful to hear about.


----------



## Joliz

Hi Ladies, haven't posted on this site before but have been following the news of everyone and what great positive outcomes for many of you. Well done and enjoy 
I have also been posting the lovely Morganna who is such an inspirational lady with a lovely bump !
I really wanted to know if any ladies are thinking of visiting or due to visit Dogus Clinic very soon? I would like to visit for the first time but would travel on my own and stay for just a couple of nights and would fly out from the south. Anyone interested in a travel companion? 
Joliz


----------



## Pompey PFC

Hi Joliz
I am travelling to Dogus on August 10 and staying until 21st. My OH has to leave on 17 so I will be going solo and happy to have company!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi all
Hope everyone is ok
Tigermum how was scan, hope everything was looking good  
Pompey and joliz god luck with your treatment when it comes around 
Jmd what a lovely inspirational post  
Butterfly I hope your doing ok
Hi courgette I'm glad you posted about bleeding as I have had a day from hell yesterday, I was bleeding really heavily most of the day, bright red blood  it was frightening. I went for emergency private scan at 1pm and she saw 3 sacs, 2 looked normal and 1 not so good, she wondered whether I was having triplets and 1 had come away causing the bleed? It has stopped today but still a bit when I wipe, I am being scanned on Thursday to see what's happening, I'm   2 beanies are still there but with all that blood I just don't know?
Such a roller coaster!
Love to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

And hello to the lovely morganna of course but I'm PM ing you every 5 minutes anyway!  
Mrs c xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

MrsC I'm glad that the bleeding has stopped.
How frightening for you poor thing.
I agree with your thoughts.
I think it was triplets but now you have twins.
Your Betas were really high for triplets and it just sounds like that's what
Has happened.
I'm sure your little 2 will be fine now.

Xx
BG


----------



## TigerMum

My US was fantastic yesterday, we saw the two little wiggles moving and kicking their little legs. Baby A was  9 weeks and 3 days and Baby B was 9 weeks and 1 day.  There was no sign of what caused the minor bleed last week and I have been  told not to worry about it as it was most likely just uterine stretching.


----------



## TigerMum

Mrsctobe, so sorry to hear of your stressful bleeding episode. I hope the remaining two are stable and things improve for you, it does sound like you who lost that third little one but maybe he or she has helped you by making things safer for the remaining two little ones.


----------



## Mrsctobe

lovely news tigermum! im so pleased for you  
thanks butterfly, it was frightening but seems to have completely stopped now
scan arranged for Friday, couldn't get one sooner, so fingers crossed  
love to all 
mrs c xxxx


----------



## TigerMum

Good luck today MrsCtobe, hope your scan shows at least the two little ones doing well.


----------



## Mrsctobe

tigermum thanks for good wishes this morning but it isnt good news, there was no sugn of embryos or sacs she thinks they must have come away after scan with the bleed, very sad and a bit numb
will post againsoon
love to all
mrs c xxx


----------



## TigerMum

Oh Mrs C, I am so sorry, I really wasn't expecting that news from you. 

Do you have any more frosties left?

This process is so fraught with difficulties for some and seems relatively easy for others. I wish it was simply straight forward for all.

I am sending you a hug, I know you must be very upset, I feel upset for you x


----------



## mandalay

I am so sorry.  So unexpected.
Take care of yourself.
xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

I've been off here for a while - but was so sad to come back on and read your news MrsC - I can't believe it but certainly know how you feel as I went through the same, but that makes it no easier for you. I am sending you so much love and huge hugs. You take your time and come back on as/when you are ready - please PM me if you wish, but I will PM you later


Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairey22

Hi Everyone
New to site.  I have recently found I need to try IVF after a couple of operations.  I am 43 so have to be privately funded.  I have been referred to Dr Trew at the Hammersmith.  I called the hospital and unfortunately got through to 2 very rude and abrupt receptionists who couldn't get me off the phone quick enough!  I'm hoping to get a bit of support from this site as it comes highly recommended by a friend.  Any Hammersmith experiences or any recommendation?  Hope I've posted in the right place


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Mrsctobe - I'm so sorry to read your sad news 

Clairey22 - welcome. There is a thread called "over 40s current cyclers - part 5" (I'm going to post a link below) that may be a good place to post 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308155.2200

There is a thread specific to the Hammersmith actually that may be better still

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277421.msg5865587#msg5865587

Maggie xxx


----------



## morganna

Mrsc 
Have pm'd you.
Sending love strength.
Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Mrs c sorry about your news take time heal hugs malabar xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thank you ladies for all the kind words and support it does mean a lot.
I have a family holiday abroad booked for 2 weeks time so will enjoy that and then decide what to do next. We have 3 frosties but the thought of going through this again is too much at the moment, but I know others do, it can be such a hard road 
Love to all 
Mrs c xxx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Mrsctobe,

I am so sorry to see what has happened. I really agree that some time away to recover is a really good idea. I hope you don't mind me butting in, but I had 6 miscarriages (3 OE, 3 DE) all over 40. I was finally diagnosed with clotting and autoimmune issues and didn't have success until I used IVIg, clexane, steroids and injectable progesterone.

My advice would be to consider your next step, and if you decide to move forward, to have some miscarriage testing. Your GP can do some but someone like Dr. Gorgy will be able to provide more in depth and expert testing.

There is information on testing via Agate's information to look at when you are ready.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

However, the main causes of m/c are:-
Uterine,
Clotting,
Thyroid issues
Autoimmune issues
Infection
Genetic issues from DH
Sperm issues
Immune issues

Sadly, these issues are more likely the older we are. Problems are also increased with multiples and as a mother of twins (from 2 day 3 donor embryos), one of whom suffered major birth defects, I would urge you to consider perhaps transferring only one or max two blasts.

Finally, I would also recommend doing PGD on your remaining embryos just to make sure they are not chromosomally abnormal and to try and prevent the heartache of another loss which I know is unbearable.

Take care,

Daisy xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Dr Gorgy is who I went to see Daisy a few years ago and found out I had quite a few problems - however unfortunately due to ill health and lack of work I could never go back to see him himself about the results, but I have to say Agate was amazing and looked at my results and provided me with a detailed report.  Since then I still have not been able to go back and I guess now he would say to re-test. Stepan at Reprofit said to try intripalids - but I have a feeling I would need something morel.


MrsC  when you are ready and able - and do take your time as said having been through this myself same as you I know how hard it is. But is amazing and has had some fab results to say the least


Will PM you later ok - but I'm sending you heaps of love xx


----------



## julia3620

Mrs C, I am so sorry at your news. Sending you much strength and support. I hope you will be very gentle with yourself and have some healing time away.

Such a hard journey.

Julia


----------



## Coolish

MrsC - gutted to hear your news. So sorry, you must be heatbroken xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks all for your kind words of support
Getting through each day and trying to focus on all the positives  
Lots of love
Mrs c xx
P.s morganna trying to PM your inbox is full!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Mrs Ctobe, I've just jumped on here to hear your news.
I am so, so sorry.
My heart is breaking for you darlin.
I've  sent you a pm

Xxxxxxxxxxxx
BG


----------



## morganna

Mrsc .......just cleared it.

BG..........good luck foir Wednesday!!

Morganna xx


----------



## TigerMum

How are all of you ladies getting on? 

I am now 11 weeks and things  are going well, down to my last week of Estrogen  and Progesterone and can't wait to end those injections. I have my first appointment at the hospital next week which should be interesting. 

I actually look very pregnant all of a sudden but I guess that's twins for you.


----------



## Courgette

I've been away so only just seen your update MrsC ... so very sad for you, you must be devastated. It must be so awful to have seen your 'babies' on your first scan, albeit 2 and not 3, and then to lose them. I hope you will continue and try again, with or without further tests. The immune tests were suggested by my clinic but I opted not to have them as I sometimes feel this ivf business is a lottery ... Wishing you luck and sending you love xx


Tigermum, can't believe you're 11 weeks already but can well believe you have a bump    Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Thanks courgette  
Tiger mum good luck with your 12 week scan  
Mrs c xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Sorry girls.... I really hoped I'd never have to write this.

My little Limpy embie has passed away inside me at my 7 week scan today.

Last week there was a heartbeat but today it had not grown and they couldn't 
find a heartbeat. No bleeding, no pains.

I'm happy to get pms but I will be signing off from this thread now.

I wish everyone long and healthy pregnancies.
I am so happy for your great news Sickofwaiting. 

I'll be ok.  What is done is done.
I'm grateful to have been a Mummy for 7 weeks.

Bye all,
Butterfly Girl


----------



## Mrsctobe

I'm so sorry butterfly girl, I have PM you xxx


----------



## TigerMum

I am so sorry butterfly girl to read your sad news this morning. I wish that this journey could be easier and more straightforward for all of us. 

I had my first hospital appointment yesterday and my little ones are doing great, they measured on target and were punching and kicking. I am almost 12 weeks and feel like these two are a real possibility for us now.  

I do feel that half the battle is won if you can test your embryos using PGD as even very young woman can have as many as up to 40 or 50 %  of their embryos with a defect  and this is  the main cause for such early trimester losses. 

PGD does not increase your success rate but it does reduce the Mc rate considerably. 

Hugs to all those ladies suffering losses, it's very hard.


----------



## morganna

Hi ladies,

Just to say 20 week scan went well! And all is okay!
The sonographer was lovely and the scan lasted 30 mins!!

Still all seems surreal after waiting decades to have a baby!
But love being pregnant!
Feel so good.

I hope my story lends everyone hope and perseverence! And to never ever give up on your dream.

Love to all.

Morganna xx


----------



## barbara1

Dear Morgana,

So so please with your latest development, it,s such a beautiful roller coaster tale. Very optimistic that you,ve pass the danger zone, and heaven is on your heel, so ride on baby and be proud of your motherhood looks and feelings cos you work hard for it and you truly deserve it.
Wishing baby dust to many who had lost hope to wake up and take control of their destiny for in every tunel, there,s alway a blink of light   

Happy sunday to everyone
Barbara1


----------



## malabar girl

Such fantastic news morgananna keep enjoying you deserve it and I am sure that your husband is working with your guardian Angel to take care of you xxxx malabar


----------



## morganna

Thank you so much Barbara and malabar
M. Xxx


----------



## mandalay

Hope everyone is doing well!
I was just wondering if anyone has any tips for where to buy the prescription drugs.  With everything costing so much, is there a way to save money on this?


----------



## morganna

You can try Ali's chemist
They accepted an email prescription from my clinic, but not sure if they still do.
Next day delivery cost £8.
You can always call them and get quotes.
020 7790 9150
Good luck.
M. Xxx


----------



## Coolish

Morganna - excellent news on your scan.

Mandalay - Ali's is excellent and I used them a few times last year. Very good if you're in a hurry too and only have an emailed prescription. I don't think they are the cheapest though. Are you uk based? I've heard that Asda tend to be the cheapest on fertility drugs, but I'm guessing they will need the original rather than emailed prescription. There was a thread on here some where about it.

Tigermum - congrats on your scan too.12 weeks is a good stage to see the little bubbas 

BG - so sorry to see your last message xx


----------



## mandalay

Thank you for the tips.  I'll give Alis a try. 
May be longer than planned.  Don't know why my clinic started my treatment so soon.  Told them I can't travel till September but started me on Aug 1st.  Lining already over 10mm.  Have spent money on tests but will have to accept AF this time.  
Quad therapy (clexane, injected prog etc) is new to me.  How does the plan work?  When do you start what?
Thinking of changing clinics maybe.


----------



## Pompey PFC

Went to Dogus yesterday and found everyone friendly and professional. Egg and sperm collection done but no news yet of outcome, getting nervous that there won't be anything to transfer! Am staying at Pia Bella but Dr Umit has said to stay out of the sun. Hopefully will get some good news soon!


----------



## TigerMum

Good luck Pompey, no need to avoid the sun, in fact it will boost your Vit D levels which has  been shown to have a very beneficial effect to success. Just don't get burned or dehydrated and stay  out of pools after your transfer and don't get over heated. 
I enjoyed the  California sunshine prior to and after my transfer I just stayed cool and used the pool side shower. It's important that you enjoy your time and relax as well.
My cycle worked a treat and I am expecting twins.


----------



## Pompey PFC

Congratulations that's great news! I still haven't heard from the clinic and it's driving me crazy. Think I will enjoy some sunshine instead to keep me sane!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Good luck Pompey! They told me how many had fertilized the next day but then they don't look at them until transfer day, so you just have to hope and pray! 
All the best keep us posted  
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Have heard there are 12 which is great!


----------



## Pompey PFC

Out of the 12 9 made it but 3 had abnormalities, so left with 6. 4 grade As transferred today. Grow beanies grow!


----------



## malabar girl

Pompey good luck with your transfer and we will all wait you good news xxx malabar


----------



## Pompey PFC

Thanks! Day one post transfer and first injection accomplished!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Good luck Pompey!
Morganna  to PM you  but your inbox is full! 
Mrs c xx


----------



## azanni

Good luck and baby dust Pompey, hope all goes perfectly.

mrs Ctobe  and Butterfly Girl I am so sorry to hear your news , there are no words - but a shared understanding of loss, huge hugs ………..  


for me , still saving - still dreaming ,  sending love to all , hoping that your dreams come true  x


----------



## Joliz

Pompey, good to hear your trip to Dogus went well and you were pleased with the clinic. Hope treatment plan going well and good luck on your journey. Haven't made it out there yet. Do you know if the clinic is open all year round as I know Serum closes all through August?  Is there a fee for a consultation? Are you happy with your accommodation? Do you know if there are any other ladies going out to Dogus for a visit soon? Sorry for firing questions at you. Kind regards, Joliz


----------



## olgakorbut

Good luck Pompey! xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Congrats Tigermum and Morganna


So sorry Butterflygirl to hear you news not been on here for a while, lots of hugs coming your way xxxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hey morganna how are you doing ?


----------



## morganna

Doing great malabar!
Can't believe I am 22 weeks.
I'm so fortunate this has been such an easy pregnancy! No morning sickness!!
I just feel great.
Thanks for asking!
Hope all is OK your end.
M. Xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Ma so happy that you are doing well so much for the high risk older mother crap that dr go on about we always do better then younger  women in mosy cases as we comply with diet and take care of ourselves .
Keep  up the good work xxxx
All good here fixing up my house it is over 100 years old orginal Australian farm house busy designing a new kitchen in keeping with the period of thr house enjoying my babies youngest son is 2 next month hard to believe


----------



## Pompey PFC

Hi Joliz, longest 2 weeks ever! I stayed at Pia Bella in Kyrenia and it was good. There is no consultancy fee just all in one payment. I decided to buy the medication from Dogus as I live abroad and it was easier. I also had PGD which was good because out of the 12 eggs 3 did not develop and 3 had genetic disorders so ended up with 6 Grade A embies. I think they are open all year round. 
Thanks Olgakorbut, good luck for your journey.
I had to go to my local clinic for my injection as I am home alone at the moment, the doctors face was classic!


----------



## artist_mum

hi

just a quickie little post to say i'm so pleased to read all is well with you *morganna* and also good luck to *pompey*. Your name makes me laugh as my other half is from Southampton so it's Saints all the way! (I presume that's a footie reference?!)

anyway, you are all very inspirational ladies on here and it's nice to check in and read your stories.

xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Thanks Artist mum! Still on 2ww but have no symptoms so feeling a little pessimistic. My OTD is Thursday. 
Yes bit of a footsie fan hence Pompey! 
Good luck on your journey!


----------



## mandalay

I believe that the steroids can mask some of the early symptoms on queasiness that you may have had in your other pregnancies, Pompey.  I don't think it probably feels the same initially.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## morganna

Good luck tomorrow Pompey!
M. Xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

It's 3.15 here and OTD and I caved and did a POAS and it's a BFP!
Shocked and happy, won't be able to sleep now!


----------



## Coolish

Wow Pompey - excellent news. Congratulations!


----------



## olgakorbut

Gosh Morganna can't believe you are 22 weeks already, that has gone so quick - brilliant thought to say the least!!! xxxxxx

Pompey (well I recognise that term as my sister lives there and her partner is a pompey bod and fan of pompey - however his son supports liverpool!)

Congrats on the news, I'm a bit sporadic on here at the moment for personal reasons and not being able to get to Poland for my last chance due to stupid, nasty employers!  Anyway that doesn't matter and your BFP does so good luck today for confirmation!!!!! xx


----------



## artist_mum

nice one *pompey*! x


----------



## Pompey PFC

Got my HCG results 12dpt 1397!


----------



## morganna

That's a high number Pompey!!

You may be carrying twins!

Big congrats.

Way to go dogus!!

M. Xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Congrats Pompey - that is a high number, I had that once, it was twins but I did have 3 sacs so would have been triplets!!!!!  Good luck xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Thanks guys for all the good wishes, I do hope it's twins and I am passing baby dust and good wishes to everyone on their journeys xxx


----------



## Joliz

Hi ladies, just celebrated the big '50', so guess I'm legally allowed to be on this page now  
Great news Pompey, look forward to hearing the next stage of results  . 
Is anyone visiting Dogus on this thread soon?
Are there any ladies 40/50+ with kids already but trying for another baby?
Morganna, you are obviously doing all the right things so long may it continue - well done. So pleased for you  
Joliz


----------



## morganna

Joliz, congrats on hitting 50!!! 

I don't know about doing anything right...............
My diet is naughty! Can't seem to eat veg!! And loving sweet things.
I keep stress away from my life and get rest! But that's about it. I am fortunate in that this pregnancy has been plain sailing so far!!
Hope you find a travelling buddy to dogus! Although I went 3 times on my own and while its not fun, it was very safe.
M. Xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

2nd hcg is 3795. How long did everyone have the Proluton injections for? Doctor says not absolutely necessary but would be helpful.


----------



## olgakorbut

Definitely twins Pompey I reckon, my hcg's were like that - but then I could've had triplets! Sorry can't help on the injections front, what is Proluton for could I ask


xxxxx


----------



## Pompey PFC

I believe they are given to help stop miscarriage but I am not sure.


----------



## olgakorbut

Well if I ever get to go for my last 2 embies I will remember that one - I've got to update Reprofit who will transfer my embies when I can afford bless them and said they'd do treatment which may help at a really good price e.g. intrapilids,  So I'll ask about that at the same time to see if that would help me as well, thanks for that!  Good luck Pompey (still reminds me of my brother in law down there!) xx


----------



## morganna

Normally you get a shot of proluton on day of egg transfer, then 3 more shots every 4 days. I took mine for about 6 more weeks after that, just as a precautionary matter.
M. Xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Good luck Olga I pray that it will work out for you! Thanks Morganna, as ever the font of knowledge, I will definitely try to get them for another 6 weeks as feel I should do everything possible! Xx


----------



## TigerMum

Pompey, congratulations on that very good beta result. My first beta at 11pt was 679 and My second was  1531 at 13dpt and I am having twins, just to compare.

I am now just over 15 weeks, my nausea has all but gone but I still have some gagging now and then.  All is well with my twins, I can feel them regularly kicking about. I am well in myself and look very pregnant now too.


----------



## Pompey PFC

My goodness maybe there are three! Glad to hear all is well but so surprised to hear at 15 weeks you look very pregnant, I guess that's twins, was hoping to keep it to myself for a while lol!


----------



## olgakorbut

As said Pompey those sort of figs I had and I had 3 sacks, even tho one was empty!  OOOHHH - can't wait to find out Good luck


Great to hear your update Morganna xxxx


----------



## azanni

Hi ladies, lovely news - congratulations Pompey ;-)

Joliz - hi  welcome to 50, I am planning to go to Dogus this year , it will be my first visit too, so I have no experience to share yet, I am positively inspired by the experiences of others on this thread, and love that the mammas to be keep sharing their stories. I have  all grown up offspring and the time feels right to try again.

Morganna and Tiger mum - so good to read your updates  

love to all


----------



## mandalay

Good morning everyone! Wonderful to hear your news. None of my own worth reporting yet. However, I wanted to ask you all to think about donating your umbilical cords to help save the life of someone with leukemia. I have been on the Anthony Nolan Bone Marrow register for ages and this way of donating is so simple to us and yet an absolute lifesaver for others. Please read this link:
http://www.anthonynolan.org/8-ways-you-could-save-life/donate-your-umbilical-cord-blood
I will certainly do it if I get that far and I hope you will think about it. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## morganna

Mandalay..........thank u for the link. What a great thing to do!
I would love to donate but my hospital/county is not on that link.
M. Xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

First scan booked for next Thursday. Had my progesterone level check and it's 24.55 I am a bit nervous about stopping the Proluton but it's proving difficult to get hold of here. Hcg is 18721.


----------



## olgakorbut

Gosh Pompey your levels keep going up and up !!! Did you get your meds from abroad - have your tried the pharmacies who do prescriptions from abroad? I have one just down the road from me more or less if that helps and you have a prescription? There's also Ali's in London. Can't you ask your clinic to get some over to you as urgent?


Glad scan is booked!
xxx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Had a scan today when I went for Proluton. The internal one saw one sac and then the external one saw two. The doctors here are not very reassuring and just recorded no foetal poles which is stressful. I have another booked for next Thursday so hopefully a clearer result.


----------



## olgakorbut

Keep your chin up Pompey!  I'm sure your next scan will be much clearer than todays, will be thinking of you, the waiting game can drive us mad!!!      Keep positive!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Don't worry Pompey, it's still very early, another week will make all the difference  
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Thanks guys I don't know how anyone gets through this!


----------



## Coolish

Hey Pompey, try not to worry? How many weeks are you? It's probably a little early for a scan yet. Next weeks should be loads better xx

BTW - I may be a little crazy here but we have 3 embies over in Serum and I have to have treatment before I'm 50, which will be in December. We're looking to start treatment soon to go and collect these (hopefully) lucky embies.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Pompey, it's a roller coaster that's for sure!! 
Cool joules, go get those embies! 
Love to all
Mrs c xx


----------



## mandalay

Hoping it works out well for you, Pompey.  Very anxious time.


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi All
Not quite 50 but nearly. Mandalay I had my FET at Irema on 27th Aug. OTD 10/9.


----------



## Pompey PFC

Good luck Dollydeen!x


----------



## Dollyeden

Indeed Sergio and Malin are lovely. The whole experience from start to finish is kind of stress free.
Good luck to you too, and everyone else xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

6 weeks today but just found dark brown discharge! Very worried


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Pompey


When I was pg with twins I got brown discharge - I was told part of implantation  when I got it early on, but that it can happen at times after this, so try not to worry. You've had a high count as I've been watching and it could be, if anything at all is happening, just one sac which is empty.  But to be honest I think its part and parcel of the process - if you're really worried give your GP or the midwife a call and see if they can just get you in for a scan today - let me know how you get on if you do won't you, but please try not to worry it's probably just part of the early stages.


      Ring now whilst you are thinking about it or you will sit worrying and I really don;t want you to do that Pompey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Thanks Olga, there is no other symptoms. But I had nausea up to now which I didn't have today. I am out in the Middle East and not easy to see a doctor. Will have to wait it out, it's all so worrying!


----------



## olgakorbut

Oh Pompey, so sorry you are worrying so much, I know it's hard but try not to stress too much.You don't get morning sickness all the time so it's probably just a day you haven't so far - watch out it may come back and bit you on the bum later, so to speak.  Have you not got a hospital near you you could go to at all, just to reassure yourself as I know how it feels, must have one of those


Sending you such big hugs Pompey, please PM if you need to, I'm at home all day until about 7.15pm then out until 10pm.  Has it stopped now or is it on and off?        xxxx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Thanks Olga, just resting now, only came when I went to the loo and wiped (tmi). It's very stressful here to go to hospitals or clinics as you will wait for hours. Will just rest and hopefully it's from the pessaries as increased them.


----------



## olgakorbut

Okey dokey, I can understand how difficult it is there. Just put your feet up and do nothing but rest and not just today, for a number of days or until next scan. Why not just talk to them on  the phone where you went for the scan may reassure you - tell them you really need to talk to somebody now - also may be worth speaking to somebody on these boards - there are nurses, midwifes etc on the home page listing, that may be worth it?


Keep me posted on here or via PM, keep positive Pompey!  xxx


----------



## artist_mum

hi pompey
from what I read on here the old roller coaster ride doesn't stop with a bfp!  I'm sure it's fine - you do read of so many people on here having even a full on bleed and it's still OK.  Tough being out there I would imagine but do rest up and distract yourself with something - netflix? or a swim? I don't know what you do for relaxation there, but i hope you can find something to keep your mind a bit occupied.  Fingers crossed for you 
xx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hello lovely ladies, 



Hope you don't mind me dropping in, I just wanted to try and give some reassurance to Pompey.


I'm sorry to read you've experienced some 'brown discharge' and that your worried    


I know a only too well how stressful the early days of pregnancy can be. When I got my BFP I had spotting on and off (even three large bleeds) between 6 and 11 weeks. It seems very common. I was told brown blood is 'old blood' and nothing to be concerned about (easier said than done, I know!) as long as you are not experiencing any pain I'm sure you will be fine. I hope you are able to rest and that you can get a scan soon to help ease your worries.


Big hugs,
Maggie xxx


----------



## mandalay

Good morning!
That's good advice.  All sorts of changes are going on, Pompey, and clinics don't offer too much guidance for after the transfer.  Your body is going through all sorts of transitions.  Try to stay busy.
Good luck for tomorrow, Dollyeden!  Shall be thinking about you.


----------



## Coolish

Pompey -I was going to say pretty much what Maggie has said. Brown blood is old blood and as you've increased the pessaries I would suggest they may be causing a bit of irritation. I had a couple of bright red bleeds at 5 and 6 weeks and all was fine. My clinic said bleeding is common in ivf pregnancies.  I was on clexane and aspirin too and was told to stop the aspirin. When I was on the Greek BFP thread last yesr, it seemed that almost everyone had some spotting or bleeding. 

Last year someone pointed me to a posting about bleeding in early pregnancy.  It was very reassuring so I'll try and dig it out when I'm back on the laptop later.


----------



## Pompey PFC

Thanks for all your reassurance, it does seem to be an irritation from the progesterone pessaries as it seems a little sore there and I had a internal scan last Friday as well. It seems to be a brown smudge (TMI) at the moment but no cramping just twinges on the side!
I have a scan next Thursday which I would rather wait for as I will be 7 weeks and 3 days so should see things more clearly. I will have my progesterone checked tomorrow to keep and eye on the levels.


----------



## morganna

Pompey............sounds all good to me!
And you are doing everything right.
Put your feet up as much as you can.
The first 3 months are the most unsettling. So much is going on!
M. Xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Thanks Mandalay xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Sound good Pompey - rest up and I agree with others. It was lovely to have a PM conversation with you the other day, especially when you are so far away - but I'm sure things will be fine. Rest up until next Thurs and your scan which will hopefully reassure you!  xxx

Good luck Dollyden, not talked before I don't think, wishing you well xxx


----------



## Dollyeden

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all coping with your 2ww, seems an eternity since I had my transfer! Well today is OTD, so off for my beta in a Wimpole St. Should get results later today.......Don't know what to think, anyway positive thoughts! Have a good day all. Xx

Dolly x


----------



## Coolish

Good luck today Dolly xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Good Luck Dolledean today - fingers crossed and              


xxxx


----------



## morganna

Good luck dolly!
M. Xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Everything crossed for you Dolly!! xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Thankyou ladies I got a BFP....STILL IN SHOCK!


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Congratulations on your BFP, Dolly   That's wonderful news!

Maggie xxx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Amazing news, well done! Xxx


----------



## Coolish

Hey Dolly - congratulations!!


----------



## morganna

Wow!! Great news dolly!!
M. Xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Congrats Dolly, lovely news  
Mrs c xx


----------



## mandalay

That's wonderful news!  How many frosties did they put back, Dollyeden?


----------



## olgakorbut

Congratulations Dolly!  xxx     


By the way the name Dolly was one my grandad used for my nanna - all I can say is that is a great sign!!! x


----------



## Dollyeden

Oh ladies Thank you all so very much. I am still in shock I think☺. Mandalay I had 2 put back.Sergio was so happy. I call my husband dolly. I think once I have the 2nd beta I may really believe it. Thinking of us all on our journeys .


----------



## mandalay

That's amazing!  I wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## Dollyeden

Thanks Mandalay, and I will be following you on your journey. Good luck xxx


----------



## TigerMum

Congratulations Dolly, hope all goes well for you from now onwards.

I am 17 weeks today with my twins, not sure where the time is going but it seems to be flying by and thankfully all is going well.


----------



## Dollyeden

Wow thats wonderful tigermum. Congratulations and the best of luck to you. I am just awaiting the result of the 2nd beta, then I may really start believing.  Xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Congrats Tigermum, it is going fast isn't it!! So pleased for you, enjoy!!! x


----------



## TigerMum

Thanks Ladies,  I shall stalk for your 2nd beta Dolly, hope it's a good one.

Olga, any progress on your plans to get those embryos of yours transferred? How are things going.


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Tigermum


No progress - but you prompted me to contact Stepan/Vit at Reprofit with questions about keeping my embryos and updating them on my situation - which is still not good financially so not chance of tx. I have said to them I have been offered a job last week and have two more final stages this week, one of which is the one I want - so much work I'm doing for it!!!!!!


So until I am sorted I can't do anything, but I have asked if they can talk to the Polish clinic to see if I can go for treatment only and not to have to go for a health check first. Also asked about Proluton to see if they think it would be an added chance for me and lots of other questions, so I'm sitting in limbo still which is driving me mad!!! xxxx


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi Ladies , well I got my 2nd beta back with a level of 2250.So now I am believing that I am pregnant! Scan booked for next Wednesday. All in all a good Monday so far. Hope all is well with everyone else xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Great news Dolly!!! Good luck with the scan and enjoy your news that you are, indeed, a pregnant lady!! xx


----------



## azanni

Congratulations Dolly, Good luck with your scan , really pleased to hear such fabulous news .


----------



## Pompey PFC

Congratulations Dolly!
My update - had 7 week scan today and saw two little beans both 7 weeks and heard both of their heart beats - how amazing!


----------



## olgakorbut

Pompey so pleased to see this posting, so you can put your feet up, de-stress, get a cuppa and enjoy a good book or film. Thrilled for you xxx


----------



## morganna

Fabulous news Pompey! Bet you're over the moon!!
Enjoy!
Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Fab news pompey xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi folks

I cannot believe how good Reprofit are being over my circumstances. I came home yesterday after yet another presentation/interview (final stage) and have another tomorrow and one job offer already, so fingers x'd - anyway when I got home I picked up this response to my email to Stepan, how good are they to me:

Dear Kathy
Thanks for your email, please find my answers bellow:

Can you please keep my embryos safe and sound please and still at no cost (so sorry about this you are very kind to do this)?  YES of course

Is the Polish Clinic still doing their offer when you introduce people to them?  yes you can use Katowice clinic easily

Will the cost for transferring them still be the same as before? Yes

I have heard that if you go to this Clinic that they like you go for a health check first, I would like to only go for treatment as I do not think I need to go for a health check, I am well and very healthy.  Would you be able to talk to them saying that you feel I have no problems and please can they just let me go for treatment?  we will fix your protocol and they will perform only FET

I have read from some that they success rate is not as good as Cyrpus - what do you think as you have met them?  I trus tzhem, I went to clinic personally to fix cooperation

Which would you say is the best clinic for me to go to Dogus or the Invimed (Katowice clinic) (though it is much cheaper for me to go to Poland which you helped me with thank you)? THIS IS WHERE i SPELT THE NAME WRONG I PUT DOGMA! lol so have sent correct name and I know they use them). I also appreciate how great dogus is as I can see it on the boards. Its just money from my perspective, though i'd love the sunshine, just wanted  his opinion x

Fingers crossed I can be sorted to go say in the new year, don't think it will be before then unfortunately!

xxx


----------



## artist_mum

*dolly* and *pompey* lovely to hear your results and very encouraging. This board does help when you are feeling the age thing..

*cooljules* good luck with all things Serum.

*olgakorbet* thanks for posting that email up here, that's interesting.. we are still working out where/what to do having liked both Eugin (Spain) and Serum (greece) but not convinced about going back to Serum. Plus finances are a real issue

Hey *Morganna*! Just thinking of you and hope you are enjoying the last leg of the pg 

hi to anyone else reading - good luck with your decisions, pregnancies, babies!

xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Just adding a bit more info as Vit from Reprofit has also come back to me now with details of the clinic they chose in the end:

Dear Kathy,

Your 2 embryos are very well of course. We keep them safe, so you do not need to worry.

We were at Katowice clinic together with Stephan and the level is high. They work pretty good and they have reasonable prices. What is the most important they know our warming protocol and they can perform it well. I spoke with the chief of embryology Agnieszka Chmielovska personally and she is very professional. Some ladies we sent them are pregnant and happy.

I think we chose different clinic in Katowice at the end so here is the information about them:

Centrum Medyczne Angelius Provita
Address: Fabryczna 13D, 40-611 Katowice, Poland
Phone: +48 32 783 73 00
Hours: 8:00 am – 9:00 pm

They speak English well and the communication was very easy.

And finally transportation of embryos is not a problem to Poland and the price is extremely low compare to Cyprus. We can do it for you for only 300 EUR. 

I hope you will reach all your information and you will be able to try very soon as you deserve to be pregnant and I really want you to be!

Keep safe,
Vitek


----------



## morganna

Thanks artistmum, I have really enjoyed this pregnancy!! Its lovely to now feel her kicks!

Olgakorbut............good luck with everything!!

M. Xx


----------



## TigerMum

Congrats Dolly, looking forward to hearing what your scan shows.

Pompey, fantastic news, stay well and put your feet up as much as possible, we twin mummies need extra rest.

Olga so glad you reopened some dialogue at least, think it's important you keep communicating. I hope the job hunting gives you good news soon. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mandalay

Wonderful to hear your news!!!  All you pregnant ladies progressing so well.  Dollyeden and Pompey are well on the way - congratulations!
Morganna, you are getting so close now.
Olga, it seems to be really coming together for you.  I think the New Year will be a special time for you.  You are taking time to think and it'll pay off.
Azanni, what are you up to?  MrsC, how are you?
Just back from 2nd (final?) FET.  Clinic advised me to thaw all four embies on Wednesday (ahead of Friday transfer). Arrived at clinic to news that I had just one embryo left - at first didn't think there was even that chance.
Staff there not encouraging (so different to other visits).    'Healthy' blast transferred.  I wish I could be sure.  I think I am going out of my mind.  Please, please tell me, ladies.  When you looked at the scan monitor after the FET, did you always see the white bloom of the transferred embryo?  I did in April.  This time just solid black.
Feeling so hopeless.  This will be a long 2WW.  Anything you can say will be great.


----------



## olgakorbut

Oh bless you mandalay for posting such lovely messages to us all and you are struggling, try not to worry easier said than done I know, but you know we will all be thinking of you           


When I last went for my tx in 2011 (can't believe its that long since last tried) there was a lady who had failed quite a bit from Ireland there, who I still chat to on **. She had only one put back others were no good and they said chances slim - her little girl is now nearly 3 so it does happen so you keep those positive vibes going, we're all routing for you.


Thank you for my own personal bit, yes I do hope 2015 will be much better for me and have had some great advice from Agate today who I contacted earlier after all this time - but as usual she was fab and remembered me and said to send over my NK cell test results again that she'd analysed for me before just to double check them,


Right now you settle down for a restful night, have something to eat and then just rest and nothing else and keep talking to your little one xxxxxxx


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi Ladies hope all is well.  
Mandalay sorry your experience at Irema was not so encouraging this time around I am sure everything will be fine. Did you get your scan picture, you can usually see the drop on there. We will all be with you in your 2ww and beyond. Xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi ladies hope you are well
Mandalay I am well thanks for asking
I know 1 down to 4 must be disappointing but I have read loads of posts on here with ladies who only end up transfering 1 and getting BFP a, it really only does take 1
Take heart and don't give up hope, like dollydean says we will be with you and hoping for you in 2ww
Love to all
Mrs c xxx


----------



## mandalay

Thank you so much for your replies! You are all so kind to write.    There was no image of a drop on the scan or photo but I am going to put that out of my mind.  You are absolutely right - positive thoughts are as important as the meds so I am willing my little blast to take root over these early days  
Olga, it is so nice to hear you sounding positive yourself.  It's all got to help.  You are doing everything right.
I'll have my fingers crossed for you on Wednesday, Dollyeden!
MrsC, I hope you have your own plans.  It does take time to recover your va-va-vroom even if money wasn't a consideration.
Enjoy your lazy Sundays    xxxx


----------



## TigerMum

Mandalay, sorry you lost the other frosties but it's not an uncommon occurrence and I have lost count of the number of times I have heard, you only need one. I hope this one is your lucky embie x


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hello lovely ladies   


We're up to 152 pages now so I'll be creating 'Part 2' shortly and locking this thread down.


Please continue to post here for now and I will add a link to your new home as soon as I've created it.


Maggie xxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

This way to part 2, ladies...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326711.0

Maggie xxx


----------

